# Che schifo



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

Di vita viviamo? Siamo sempre di corsa, ognuno per i fatti nostri, ci incontriamo per sbaglio la domenica o per le vacanze e ferie comandate,  ognuno con i propri pensieri e sempre con meno tempo a disposizione da dedicare alla persona che avremmo scelto per passarci la vita insieme...e poi ci meravigliamo che le famiglie si sfasciano??? Stavo pensando che riuscivo a passare più tempo con il mio amante che con mio marito ed è successo più di una volta di chiedere consigli ed averne più dal primo che dal secondo che non ha mai tempo (ma non per colpa sua, sarei bugiarda dicessi il contrario) di starmi ad ascoltare....so che è un argomento trito e ritrito ma oggi ho discusso pesantemente con mio marito per questo ed avevo voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

Concordo.
Abbiamo accettato uno stile di vita funzionale alle aziende e non alle persone.
Certamente non avere il tempo per parlare, per sesso che permette di comunicare, di tempo libero di qualità allontana.
La normale e sana evoluzione personale non può essere comunicata e non ci si può arricchire vicendevolmente. Ci si scopre magari estranei.
Perché hai litigato?


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Di vita viviamo? Siamo sempre di corsa, ognuno per i fatti nostri, ci incontriamo per sbaglio la domenica o per le vacanze e ferie comandate,  ognuno con i propri pensieri e sempre con meno tempo a disposizione da dedicare alla persona che avremmo scelto per passarci la vita insieme...e poi ci meravigliamo che le famiglie si sfasciano??? Stavo pensando che riuscivo a passare più tempo con il mio amante che con mio marito ed è successo più di una volta di chiedere consigli ed averne più dal primo che dal secondo che non ha mai tempo (ma non per colpa sua, sarei bugiarda dicessi il contrario) di starmi ad ascoltare....so che è un argomento trito e ritrito ma oggi ho discusso pesantemente con mio marito per questo ed avevo voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno.


Facciamo una vita indegna, stamattina per l’appunto ne parlavo con le maestre di mia figlia che mi hanno chiesto in che scuola abbiano deciso di mandarla l’anno prossimo, ancora non lo sappiamo perché ogni scuola ha dei pro e dei contro e io devo fare i conti SENZA considerare l’aiuto di mio marito perché è sempre troppo impegnato  quindi io dovrei sostenere tutti gli spostamenti della bambina e anche lavorare, non posso neanche far troppo affidamento sui nonni per motivi di età e di salute, è un gran casino e non so se esista una soluzione


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Abbiamo accettato uno stile di vita funzionale alle aziende e non alle persone.
> Certamente non avere il tempo per parlare, per sesso che permette di comunicare, di tempo libero di qualità allontana.
> La normale e sana evoluzione personale non può essere comunicata e non ci si può arricchire vicendevolmente. Ci si scopre magari estranei.
> Perché hai litigato?


Perché dovremmo prendere delle decisioni importanti, prenderci un po' di tempo e ragionare insieme, invece mi ritrovo a 5 minuti al telefono durante la giornata e la sera poi è tardi, le figlie, altra roba e non ci becchiamo mai...sono esaurita...


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Facciamo una vita indegna, stamattina per l’appunto ne parlavo con le maestre di mia figlia che mi hanno chiesto in che scuola abbiano deciso di mandarla l’anno prossimo, ancora non lo sappiamo perché ogni scuola ha dei pro e dei contro e io devo fare i conti SENZA considerare l’aiuto di mio marito perché è sempre troppo impegnato  quindi io dovrei sostenere tutti gli spostamenti della bambina e anche lavorare, non posso neanche far troppo affidamento sui nonni per motivi di età e di salute, è un gran casino e non so se esista una soluzione


Si...farci portare al manicomio...


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...farci portare al manicomio...


Come ogni cosa non abbia orari che si conciliano con le altre è qualcosa che spiazza totalmente


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché dovremmo prendere delle decisioni importanti, prenderci un po' di tempo e ragionare insieme, invece mi ritrovo a 5 minuti al telefono durante la giornata e la sera poi è tardi, le figlie, altra roba e non ci becchiamo mai...sono esaurita...


Ma è una difficoltà di entrambi, non è colpa di nessuno.
Basta che uno dei due crolli addormentato e non si trova tempo.
Prendetevi un giorno di ferie infrasettimanale, così avete tempo per tutto, mentre le figlie sono a scuola.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è una difficoltà di entrambi, non è colpa di nessuno.
> Basta che uno dei due crolli addormentato e non si trova tempo.
> Prendetevi un giorno di ferie infrasettimanale, così avete tempo per tutto, mentre le figlie sono a scuola.


Ma io infatti non volevo dare la colpa a lui, non è che manca per stare a fare cavolate in giro(almeno spero), è che così è stancante e più che altro stressante...
Fosse facile prendersi del tempo tra settimana!!! Lui con il suo lavoro non può mancare, almeno che non sia vicino a morire, e tutto ricade su di me.
Io mi sono trovata un part time per avere qualche pomeriggio a casa e compensare e di solito non ci sono problemi ..mi arrangio da sola, è che stavolta ci sono decisioni troppo importanti da prendere per decidere da sola coma faccio di solito...oggi poi ha avuto anche da ridire su come avevo impostato io la cosa e non ci ho più visto ....


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Come ogni cosa non abbia orari che si conciliano con le altre è qualcosa che spiazza totalmente


Orari definiti...questi sconosciuti ...


----------



## ologramma (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Di vita viviamo? Siamo sempre di corsa, ognuno per i fatti nostri, ci incontriamo per sbaglio la domenica o per le vacanze e ferie comandate,  ognuno con i propri pensieri e sempre con meno tempo a disposizione da dedicare alla persona che avremmo scelto per passarci la vita insieme...e poi ci meravigliamo che le famiglie si sfasciano??? Stavo pensando che riuscivo a passare più tempo con il mio amante che con mio marito ed è successo più di una volta di chiedere consigli ed averne più dal primo che dal secondo che non ha mai tempo (ma non per colpa sua, sarei bugiarda dicessi il contrario) di starmi ad ascoltare....so che è un argomento trito e ritrito ma oggi ho discusso pesantemente con mio marito per questo ed avevo voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno.


se si lavora entrambi ma in posti diversi come pensi si dialoghi per parlare dei problemi famigliari?
La sera devi preparare la cena  , rimettere in ordine  , si va a letto  si può parlare ma si è stanchi  e ci si addormenta , la domenica si può fare qualcosa ma  si esce  per passeggiare ,andare a vedere un film ,  centro commerciale , mangiare una pizza  , e tu poi t'incazzi che non vi capite  anzi dici che vedi meglio il tuo extra  , lo credo bene non hai tutte queste incombenze.
Non ci accontentiamo di quello che abbiamo   e se chiedete spesso  perdete le staffe perchè tuo marito può non essere pronto a farle lre cose che chiedi   , manca la pazienza  e il dialogo   e il comprendonio.
l'altro lo vedi sempre pronto e dolce  lo credo bene lui  ha altri cazzi da pelare in casa quindi che  vi mettete a litigare  ? No meglio scopare


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> se si lavora entrambi ma in posti diversi come pensi si dialoghi per parlare dei problemi famigliari?
> La sera devi preparare la cena  , rimettere in ordine  , si va a letto  si può parlare ma si è stanchi  e ci si addormenta , la domenica si può fare qualcosa ma  si esce  per passeggiare ,andare a vedere un film ,  centro commerciale , mangiare una pizza  , e tu poi t'incazzi che non vi capite  anzi dici che vedi meglio il tuo extra  , lo credo bene non hai tutte queste incombenze.
> Non ci accontentiamo di quello che abbiamo   e se chiedete spesso  perdete le staffe perchè tuo marito può non essere pronto a farle lre cose che chiedi   , manca la pazienza  e il dialogo   e il comprendonio.
> l'altro lo vedi sempre pronto e dolce  lo credo bene lui  ha altri cazzi da pelare in casa quindi che  vi mettete a litigare  ? No meglio scopare


Olè


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Di vita viviamo? Siamo sempre di corsa, ognuno per i fatti nostri, ci incontriamo per sbaglio la domenica o per le vacanze e ferie comandate,  ognuno con i propri pensieri e sempre con meno tempo a disposizione da dedicare alla persona che avremmo scelto per passarci la vita insieme...e poi ci meravigliamo che le famiglie si sfasciano??? Stavo pensando che riuscivo a passare più tempo con il mio amante che con mio marito ed è successo più di una volta di chiedere consigli ed averne più dal primo che dal secondo che non ha mai tempo (ma non per colpa sua, sarei bugiarda dicessi il contrario) di starmi ad ascoltare....so che è un argomento trito e ritrito ma oggi ho discusso pesantemente con mio marito per questo ed avevo voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno.


pensi che riuscirai mai a rapportarti al prossimo senza arrivare alla rissa?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensi che riuscirai mai a rapportarti al prossimo senza arrivare alla rissa?


O paura di no


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensi che riuscirai mai a rapportarti al prossimo senza arrivare alla rissa?


No ha ragione...
Io l appoggio su tutto 
Siamo dei criceti sulla ruota...

Io poi...amo le risse 
Una delle mie migliori amiche ormai mi riconosce anche dagli stati di wa se sono incazzata o meno,


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> O paura di no


Ti supporto io...
Lo sai che ho il vaffa... praticamente in bocca...sempre


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> O paura di no


birra rossa o White Russian?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti supporto io...
> Lo sai che ho il vaffa... praticamente in bocca...sempre


Tesoro so di poter contare sempre su di te


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> birra rossa o White Russian?


Non mi piace la birra


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tesoro so di poter contare sempre su di te


Ti amo anche se hai le tette piccole


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non mi piace la birra


Oddio non ti amo più


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non mi piace la birra


quindi White Russian


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oddio non ti amo più


Nessuno è perfetto


----------



## Varlam (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> birra rossa o White Russian?


Non o capito


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi White Russian


Siiiii....mi sono andata a vedere di cosa si tratta....penso che mi potrebbe piacere


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Non o capito











						White Russian - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Non o capito


C'è sicuramente la fregatura


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

per una volta che offro da bere.   malfidati


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti amo anche se hai le tette piccole


Io ho un lato Lesbo..ma mi piacciono le tette grandi e le donne in carne.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> per una volta che offro da bere.   malfidati


Allora scusa ...ho pensato subito male...accetto volentieri


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho un lato Lesbo..ma mi piacciono le tette grandi e le donne in carne.


E allora io non sono il tuo tipo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E allora io non sono il tuo tipo


Ma ti amo... mentalmente


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma ti amo... mentalmente


L'attrazione mentale vale più di quella fisica


----------



## Angie17 (29 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma ti amo... mentalmente





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> L'attrazione mentale vale più di quella fisica


Sentivo nell'aria tutto questo ammmoreee e non ho resistito ..


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Sentivo nell'aria tutto questo ammmoreee e non ho resistito ..


Dai...cosa a tre e non ci pensiamo più


----------



## Angie17 (29 Settembre 2022)

L'altra sera ne parlavo giusto a cena con mio marito, le cose importanti da fare vengono rimandate continuamente a causa di cose incombenti .. come diceva qualcuno le cose urgenti scacciano le importanti ..




CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dai...cosa a tre e non ci pensiamo più


Gli uomini li lasciamo guardare ?


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

ma alla fine, ste cose importanti, sarebbero......?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> L'altra sera ne parlavo giusto a cena con mio marito, le cose importanti da fare vengono rimandate continuamente a causa di cose incombenti .. come diceva qualcuno le cose urgenti scacciano le importanti ..
> 
> 
> 
> Gli uomini li lasciamo guardare ?


Ma....vedremo strada facendo....


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma alla fine, ste cose importanti, sarebbero......?


Mica ti posso dire tutto tutto...


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

almeno un esempio di cosa s'intende per cose importanti, dato che non tutti hanno le medesime scale valoriali


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> almeno un esempio di cosa s'intende per cose importanti, dato che non tutti hanno le medesime scale valoriali


Ok....come gestire i nostri risparmi in spese importanti....


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

oh e ci voleva tanto.     solitamente chi ha le chiavi della cassa?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> oh e ci voleva tanto.     solitamente chi ha le chiavi della cassa?


Io


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

e chi ha la maggioranza delle azioni?


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> oh e ci voleva tanto.     solitamente chi ha le chiavi della cassa?


Oh ma i cazzi tua?


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

se valesse, chiuderei il forum


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se valesse, chiuderei il forum



Ne hai la facoltà


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

nah


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah


Pigro


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma io infatti non volevo dare la colpa a lui, non è che manca per stare a fare cavolate in giro(almeno spero), è che così è stancante e più che altro stressante...
> Fosse facile prendersi del tempo tra settimana!!! Lui con il suo lavoro non può mancare, almeno che non sia vicino a morire, e tutto ricade su di me.
> Io mi sono trovata un part time per avere qualche pomeriggio a casa e compensare e di solito non ci sono problemi ..mi arrangio da sola, è che stavolta ci sono decisioni troppo importanti da prendere per decidere da sola coma faccio di solito...oggi poi ha avuto anche da ridire su come avevo impostato io la cosa e non ci ho più visto ....


Nessuno è indispensabile.
Meglio un giorno o mezza giornata ogni due mesi che ricercare una bolla.
La vita è adesso con lui.


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pigro


mi diverto più a tenerlo aperto


----------



## omicron (29 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi diverto più a tenerlo aperto


Psicopatico


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2022)

lo so


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ok....come gestire i nostri risparmi in spese importanti....


che ti devo dire , io se non fosse stata mia molgie con lo spronarmi non avremmo comperato la casa dove siamo , ci siamo accollati un muto importante che con il suo stipendio  non si sarebbe potuto fare  ma con la mia professione da imprenditore  , ci ha permesso questo e altro.
Circe  altra cosa  , conto uno solo  ora due ma con la firma condivisa  , decisioni prese sempre in due  , per i figli lei sempre presente in tutto  , il mio lavoro era dalle sette fino alle cinque e delle volte anche di più .
Solo quel piccolo problemino  , ma sorvoliamo siamo felici così o appagati non si sa , ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.
Olè


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché dovremmo prendere delle decisioni importanti, prenderci un po' di tempo e ragionare insieme, invece mi ritrovo a 5 minuti al telefono durante la giornata e la sera poi è tardi, le figlie, altra roba e non ci becchiamo mai...sono esaurita...


E' così per tutti.
E credo sia l'origine della crisi di tante coppie.
All'altro si dedica il tempo peggiore.
Ho avuto periodi - ma  anche questo non si differenzia molto. salvo il fatto che sono in smartworking tre gg la settimana - in cui lavoravo, tornavo a casa stanco, e quella residua parte della giornata la trascorrevo con la famiglia in casa, salvo quando ognuno di noi si dedicava ad altre attività ed hobby, palestra, piscina, musica, danza, e quant'altro, oppure ad accompagnare la figlia alle varie attività, etc.
Poi c'è da cucinare, fare la spesa, pulire casa, lavare i piatti, organizzare tutte le incombenze, le necessità, e quel tempo residuo si restringe sempre più.
E col tempo ci si abitua, ed è questa la conseguenza peggiore.
Che non si cerca più il tempo di coppia più prezioso.
Quello che poi, va a finire,  si va a cercare con altri.
Ed è anche comprensibile il motivo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e chi ha la maggioranza delle azioni?


50 e 50....se vuoi ti mando l'ultima dichiarazione dei redditi


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno è indispensabile.
> Meglio un giorno o mezza giornata ogni due mesi che ricercare una bolla.
> La vita è adesso con lui.


Bruni questa è una scelta che ho già fatto...non ho voglia ora di crearmi nessuna bolla...mi è bastata quella che ho avuto...il mio problema non era tanto il fatto che lui ci sia poco, mi so gestire benissimo da sola le beghe di famiglia, non sono la moglie che si attacca al telefono chiedendo aiuto al marito per ogni cavolata...quello che mi dà ciclicamente fastidio è il dare per scontato che a tutto quello che non rientra nel suo lavoro ci debba pensare io...e poi magari venirsene fuori che lui avrebbe fatto diversamente e meglio...a quel punto mi incazzo!!!
Comunque ieri sera è tornato a casa, mi ha chiesto scusa ed abbiamo parlato un po' tranquillamente della cosa...avevo ordinato le pizze per cena così da fare prima per riordinare e avere più tempo...


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' così per tutti.
> E credo sia l'origine della crisi di tante coppie.
> All'altro si dedica il tempo peggiore.
> Ho avuto periodi - ma  anche questo non si differenzia molto. salvo il fatto che sono in smartworking tre gg la settimana - in cui lavoravo, tornavo a casa stanco, e quella residua parte della giornata la trascorrevo con la famiglia in casa, salvo quando ognuno di noi si dedicava ad altre attività ed hobby, palestra, piscina, musica, danza, e quant'altro, oppure ad accompagnare la figlia alle varie attività, etc.
> ...


Se ti fermi un attimo e provi a guardare la tua vita come fossi uno spettatore esterno ti sembrerà di vedere un pazzo che corre dalla mattina alla sera senza mai fermarsi...per tutti è così...e questa cosa a tratti mi fa sentire scema oppure mi rattristisce.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Bruni questa è una scelta che ho già fatto...non ho voglia ora di crearmi nessuna bolla...mi è bastata quella che ho avuto...il mio problema non era tanto il fatto che lui ci sia poco, mi so gestire benissimo da sola le beghe di famiglia, non sono la moglie che si attacca al telefono chiedendo aiuto al marito per ogni cavolata...quello che mi dà ciclicamente fastidio è il dare per scontato che a tutto quello che non rientra nel suo lavoro ci debba pensare io...e poi magari venirsene fuori che lui avrebbe fatto diversamente e meglio...a quel punto mi incazzo!!!
> Comunque ieri sera è tornato a casa, mi ha chiesto scusa ed abbiamo parlato un po' tranquillamente della cosa...avevo ordinato le pizze per cena così da fare prima per riordinare e avere più tempo...


Guarda che la bolla potrebbe crearsela  pure lui.
Se diventate estranei è quasi inevitabile, sicure invece la frustrazione e l’infelicità. Tu hai già scelto il part time, è ovvio che poi tutto sia responsabilità tua.


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che la bolla potrebbe crearsela  pure lui.
> Se diventate estranei è quasi inevitabile, sicure invece la frustrazione e l’infelicità. Tu hai già scelto il part time, è ovvio che poi tutto sia responsabilità tua.


Non ho avuta molta scelta...se proprio voglio essere sincera ho dovuto rinunciare ad un lavoro che mi sarebbe piaciuto di più di quello che sto svolgendo adesso...questo avrebbe comportato che anche io passassi molte più ore fuori casa, mia figlia grande iniziava a dare dei problemi con la baby sitter, ci ho pensato molto prima di decidere ma alla fine ho accettato di stare più dietro alla famiglia...non me ne pento perché effettivamente iniziavo a notare del disagio in mia figlia che poi con la mia presenza è scomparso.
Si cerca di fare il possibile per stare insieme come coppia, in genere ci ritagliamo dei momenti solo per noi, non ci sono grandi problemi sul divertirsi insieme...il problema si viene a creare quando escono fuori delle cose "straordinarie" che avrebbero bisogno di un pò più di tempo anche da parte sua.


----------



## patroclo (30 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Di vita viviamo? Siamo sempre di corsa, ognuno per i fatti nostri, ci incontriamo per sbaglio la domenica o per le vacanze e ferie comandate,  ognuno con i propri pensieri e sempre con meno tempo a disposizione da dedicare alla persona che avremmo scelto per passarci la vita insieme...e poi ci meravigliamo che le famiglie si sfasciano??? Stavo pensando che riuscivo a passare più tempo con il mio amante che con mio marito ed è successo più di una volta di chiedere consigli ed averne più dal primo che dal secondo che non ha mai tempo (ma non per colpa sua, sarei bugiarda dicessi il contrario) di starmi ad ascoltare....so che è un argomento trito e ritrito ma oggi ho discusso pesantemente con mio marito per questo ed avevo voglia di sfogarmi con qualcuno.



Scuse scuse scuse ...la vita vera è complicata e decisamente assorbente ma trovo che sia usata più come alibi che altro. Poi ognuno ha le proprie motivazioni


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ho avuta molta scelta...se proprio voglio essere sincera ho dovuto rinunciare ad un lavoro che mi sarebbe piaciuto di più di quello che sto svolgendo adesso...questo avrebbe comportato che anche io passassi molte più ore fuori casa, mia figlia grande iniziava a dare dei problemi con la baby sitter, ci ho pensato molto prima di decidere ma alla fine ho accettato di stare più dietro alla famiglia...non me ne pento perché effettivamente iniziavo a notare del disagio in mia figlia che poi con la mia presenza è scomparso.
> Si cerca di fare il possibile per stare insieme come coppia, in genere ci ritagliamo dei momenti solo per noi, non ci sono grandi problemi sul divertirsi insieme...il problema si viene a creare quando escono fuori delle cose "straordinarie" che avrebbero bisogno di un pò più di tempo anche da parte sua.


Adesso hai ridimensionato tutto.
Avevi scritto di impulso?


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Scuse scuse scuse ...la vita vera è complicata e decisamente assorbente ma trovo che sia usata più come alibi che altro. Poi ognuno ha le proprie motivazioni


alibi per fare cosa?


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso hai ridimensionato tutto.
> Avevi scritto di impulso?


si...come il 90% delle volte che scrivo....


----------



## patroclo (30 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> alibi per fare cosa?


...e cosa ne so?
ognuno ha i suoi e le proprie motivazioni


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...e cosa ne so?
> ognuno ha i suoi e le proprie motivazioni


ok...giusto per capire


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> 50 e 50....se vuoi ti mando l'ultima dichiarazione dei redditi


dovreste fare un'accomandita


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dovreste fare un'accomandita


Ma perché?????.... comunque io ieri sera avevo accettato di bere con te invece mi hai dato buca per @ipazia ....non si fanno queste cose...ci sono rimasta male


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2022)

potevi aggregarti, una mano per garrotarla è sempre gradita


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> garrotarla


Traduzione..


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Traduzione..











						Garrota - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Garrota - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sti cazzi....



perplesso ha detto:


> Garrota - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre chiaro e conciso...


----------



## omicron (30 Settembre 2022)

@perplesso sei inquietante


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2022)

lo so


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so


Ma te sei matto!!! Secondo te sarei capace di fare una cosa del genere??? Poi sono pisana, non maleducata, non mi imbuco dove non sono stata invitata


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2022)

mai dire mai


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Settembre 2022)

Comunque sarebbe colpa tua che mi porti sulla cattiva strada


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2022)

va bene


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se ti fermi un attimo e provi a guardare la tua vita come fossi uno spettatore esterno ti sembrerà di vedere un pazzo che corre dalla mattina alla sera senza mai fermarsi...per tutti è così...e questa cosa a tratti mi fa sentire scema oppure mi rattristisce.


A me rattrista. Tanto. È molto realistica la tua immagine, io ho smesso di cercare di far riflettere il mio fidanzato sulla vita assurda che fa, soprattutto da dopo l'intervento al cuore. Non vuole ascoltare ma, cosa ancora peggiore, non concepisce proprio che io possa essere in grado di dargli consigli.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ho avuta molta scelta...se proprio voglio essere sincera ho dovuto rinunciare ad un lavoro che mi sarebbe piaciuto di più di quello che sto svolgendo adesso...questo avrebbe comportato che anche io passassi molte più ore fuori casa, mia figlia grande iniziava a dare dei problemi con la baby sitter, ci ho pensato molto prima di decidere ma alla fine ho accettato di stare più dietro alla famiglia...non me ne pento perché effettivamente iniziavo a notare del disagio in mia figlia che poi con la mia presenza è scomparso.
> Si cerca di fare il possibile per stare insieme come coppia, in genere ci ritagliamo dei momenti solo per noi, non ci sono grandi problemi sul divertirsi insieme...il problema si viene a creare quando escono fuori delle cose "straordinarie" che avrebbero bisogno di un pò più di tempo anche da parte sua.


Dirò una cosa scomoda forse ma... tuo marito non se lo è preso un po' di tempo per capire cosa avesse la figlia (anche figlia sua tra l'altro)?


----------



## Koala (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dirò una cosa scomoda forse ma... tuo marito non se lo è preso un po' di tempo per capire cosa avesse la figlia (anche figlia sua tra l'altro)?


Questa tua affermazione mi ha fatto riflettere tanto… se solo penso a tutte le volte che mia figlia ha un “problema” e sono sempre io a vederlo e cercare di risolverlo… mio marito lavora per lo più fuori casa e per lunghi periodi è qui e mai si è reso conto di un disagio di nostra figlia… sarà che lei è una ragazzina e lui non sa approcciarsi con lei… ma mi rendo conto che è solo una scusante perché io ho sempre parlato dei miei problemi con mio padre più che con mia madre… nelle settimane scorse è successa una cosa a mia figlia e lei non avendo il coraggio di dirmelo mi ha scritto un messaggio (perché le ho sempre detto che se avesse avuto vergogna o paura di dirmi qualcosa di persona poteva tranquillamente scrivermi), ne parlai telefonicamente con mio marito e lui con il suo solito fare scocciato mi disse di trovare il modo… 
Per puro “parlare” lo raccontai all’altro che mi diede una chiave di lettura diversa e sono riuscita ad approcciarmi diversamente a mia figlia riuscendo a risolvere in qualche modo la cosa…


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Questa tua affermazione mi ha fatto riflettere tanto… se solo penso a tutte le volte che mia figlia ha un “problema” e sono sempre io a vederlo e cercare di risolverlo… mio marito lavora per lo più fuori casa e per lunghi periodi è qui e mai si è reso conto di un disagio di nostra figlia… sarà che lei è una ragazzina e lui non sa approcciarsi con lei… ma mi rendo conto che è solo una scusante perché io ho sempre parlato dei miei problemi con mio padre più che con mia madre… nelle settimane scorse è successa una cosa a mia figlia e lei non avendo il coraggio di dirmelo mi ha scritto un messaggio (perché le ho sempre detto che se avesse avuto vergogna o paura di dirmi qualcosa di persona poteva tranquillamente scrivermi), ne parlai telefonicamente con mio marito e lui con il suo solito fare scocciato mi disse di trovare il modo…
> Per puro “parlare” lo raccontai all’altro che mi diede una chiave di lettura diversa e sono riuscita ad approcciarmi diversamente a mia figlia riuscendo a risolvere in qualche modo la cosa…


Ho scritto quasi di getto quell'intervento e mi scuso se ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno, ma ho preso spunto da esperienza diretta, mio padre forse prigioniero di una mentalità chiusa o anche solo per carattere, non so, comunque non ha mai saputo, o voluto, approcciarsi in alcun modo a problemi, situazioni delicate, che fossero di salute, o di stati d'animo, in generale. Ha lasciato fare a mia madre (che non è che sia proprio la regina del tatto, ma vabbè). L'unico modo in cui lui interveniva spesso era con impazienza, modi grezzi, non ci sapeva proprio fare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho scritto quasi di getto quell'intervento e mi scuso se ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno, ma ho preso spunto da esperienza diretta, mio padre forse prigioniero di una mentalità chiusa o anche solo per carattere, non so, comunque non ha mai saputo, o voluto, approcciarsi in alcun modo a problemi, situazioni delicate, che fossero di salute, o di stati d'animo, in generale. Ha lasciato fare a mia madre (che non è che sia proprio la regina del tatto, ma vabbè). L'unico modo in cui lui interveniva spesso era con impazienza, modi grezzi, non ci sapeva proprio fare.


Tutti siamo limitati, tra i nostri limiti vi è la difficoltà di vedere il limiti altrui. 
Perciò da bambini attribuiamo ai genitori poteri assoluti e poi quando ci rendiamo conto dei loro limiti diventiamo rancorosi.
Spesso diventando genitori ci rendiamo conto che siamo limitati e che è difficile riuscire ad accogliere sempre i bisogni dei figli e ancora di più a rispondere nel modo migliore.


----------



## Koala (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho scritto quasi di getto quell'intervento e mi scuso se ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno, ma ho preso spunto da esperienza diretta, mio padre forse prigioniero di una mentalità chiusa o anche solo per carattere, non so, comunque non ha mai saputo, o voluto, approcciarsi in alcun modo a problemi, situazioni delicate, che fossero di salute, o di stati d'animo, in generale. Ha lasciato fare a mia madre (che non è che sia proprio la regina del tatto, ma vabbè). L'unico modo in cui lui interveniva spesso era con impazienza, modi grezzi, non ci sapeva proprio fare.


Ma non c’è nulla da Scusarsi… mi hai solo dato uno spunto di riflessione


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti siamo limitati, tra i nostri limiti vi è la difficoltà di vedere il limiti altrui.
> Perciò da bambini attribuiamo ai genitori poteri assoluti e poi quando ci rendiamo conto dei loro limiti diventiamo rancorosi.
> Spesso diventando genitori ci rendiamo conto che siamo limitati e che è difficile riuscire ad accogliere sempre i bisogni dei figli e ancora di più a rispondere nel modo migliore.


A quanto pare non è solo un problema riferito ai genitori se sono anche le compagne a lamentarsi del modo di fare dei loro uomini.
Molto più semplicemente e meno ecumenicamente di te, dico solo che i figli si fanno in due, e in due si dovrebbero smazzare.


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho scritto quasi di getto quell'intervento e mi scuso se ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno, ma ho preso spunto da esperienza diretta, mio padre forse prigioniero di una mentalità chiusa o anche solo per carattere, non so, comunque non ha mai saputo, o voluto, approcciarsi in alcun modo a problemi, situazioni delicate, che fossero di salute, o di stati d'animo, in generale. Ha lasciato fare a mia madre (che non è che sia proprio la regina del tatto, ma vabbè). L'unico modo in cui lui interveniva spesso era con impazienza, modi grezzi, non ci sapeva proprio fare.


Se un uomo non ci sa fare non è una colpa eh… io personalmente ai miei non ho mai chiesto niente perché sapevo che non mi sarebbero mai stati di aiuto  anzi


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho scritto quasi di getto quell'intervento e mi scuso se ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno, ma ho preso spunto da esperienza diretta, mio padre forse prigioniero di una mentalità chiusa o anche solo per carattere, non so, comunque non ha mai saputo, o voluto, approcciarsi in alcun modo a problemi, situazioni delicate, che fossero di salute, o di stati d'animo, in generale. Ha lasciato fare a mia madre (che non è che sia proprio la regina del tatto, ma vabbè). L'unico modo in cui lui interveniva spesso era con impazienza, modi grezzi, non ci sapeva proprio fare.


È la mentalità di un altra epoca  dove l'educazione e le problematiche della prole erano a solo carico della moglie. 
Se poi c'erano figlie femmine non sapevano rapportarsi con " Le cose da donne"


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se un uomo non ci sa fare non è una colpa eh… io personalmente ai miei non ho mai chiesto niente perché sapevo che non mi sarebbero mai stati di aiuto  anzi


Non gli ho dato la colpa. Se hai letto, ho anche scritto che poteva essere prigioniero della sua mentalità. Ok non è una colpa, ok hai un brutto approccio, ma non è che solo noi dobbiamo "lavorare su noi stesse" e "fare autocritica" (non ne posso più di frasi banali come queste, come "empatia" o "resilienza", infatti ho virgolettato) e loro no, eh.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È la mentalità di un altra epoca  dove l'educazione e le problematiche della prole erano a solo carico della moglie.
> Se poi c'erano figlie femmine non sapevano rapportarsi con " Le cose da donne"


Già. E lui ci ha sempre tenuto a dire "se succede qualcosa la colpa è tua".
Comodo così.


----------



## Koala (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Già. E lui ci ha sempre tenuto a dire "se succede qualcosa la colpa è tua".
> Comodo così.


Lo dice sempre anche mio marito


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Già. E lui ci ha sempre tenuto a dire "se succede qualcosa la colpa è tua".
> Comodo così.


Era raro vedere un padre che si occupa dei figli. 
L'uomo di casa era impegnato per mantenere la famiglia, non voleva altri problemi. 
Una mentalità diffusa


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Era raro vedere un padre che si occupa dei figli.
> L'uomo di casa era impegnato per mantenere la famiglia, non voleva altri problemi.
> Una mentalità diffusa


La cosa assurda è che lui si è sempre definito un padre "attento".


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> La cosa assurda è che lui si è sempre definito un padre "attento".


Lo era pensava al benessere della famiglia, non farti mancare niente in termini economici


----------



## Koala (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> La cosa assurda è che lui si è sempre definito un padre "attento".


Forse la sua “attenzione” era solo per non far mancare nulla sul piano economico… ad esempio mio marito dice sempre “io lavoro e non vi faccio mancare nulla, al resto devi pensarci tu”… come se io non lavorassi e che le altre mancanze si colmano solo coi soldi


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non gli ho dato la colpa. Se hai letto, ho anche scritto che poteva essere prigioniero della sua mentalità. Ok non è una colpa, ok hai un brutto approccio, ma non è che solo noi dobbiamo "lavorare su noi stesse" e "fare autocritica" (non ne posso più di frasi banali come queste, come "empatia" o "resilienza", infatti ho virgolettato) e loro no, eh.


E chi l’ha detto che solo le donne debbano fare autocritica?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A quanto pare non è solo un problema riferito ai genitori se sono anche le compagne a lamentarsi del modo di fare dei loro uomini.
> Molto più semplicemente e meno ecumenicamente di te, dico solo che i figli si fanno in due, e in due si dovrebbero smazzare.


Ma il padre dei propri figli è un genitore! Ma è soprattutto una persona con i suoi limiti e con la propria capacità, più o meno limitata, di comprendere e gestire le questioni emotive, sia con la compagna, sia con i figli.
A parte avere la presunzione di capire e interpretare meglio, che il più delle volte è vero, dimentichiamo che le bambine intorno ai dieci anni quasi smettono di giocare (giochi che da piccole comunque, anche se fanno molti giochi di movimento, comprendono prevalentemente giochi di finzione che riguardano le relazioni) e cominciano a “parlare“. Le donne usano il tempo in compagnia per parlare di relazioni, stati d’animo e conflitti emotivi. È ovvio che siano più competenti. Poi quando siamo madri vorremmo che i padri fossero donne. Ma nemmeno capiscono cosa stiamo chiedendo e li vediamo sfuggenti.
È come se mi volessero fare dialogare di fisica. Altroché se sfuggo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo era pensava al benessere della famiglia, non farti mancare niente in termini economici


Questo mi sembra anche normale, direi. Ma il benessere, mi pare altrettanto ovvio, non è solo economico.



Koala ha detto:


> Forse la sua “attenzione” era solo per non far mancare nulla sul piano economico… ad esempio mio marito dice sempre “io lavoro e non vi faccio mancare nulla, al resto devi pensarci tu”… come se io non lavorassi e che le altre mancanze si colmano solo coi soldi


Io non ho ancora mai conosciuto una famiglia benestante o almeno non indebitata senza problemi. Di altro genere.



omicron ha detto:


> E chi l’ha detto che solo le donne debbano fare autocritica?


Dicendo che non è una colpa è come se si assolvesse l'uomo. "E' fatto così, che ci posso fare" "Non gli chiedo aiuto, non è in grado". 
E si va avanti così. E noi a sentirci in colpa anche di quello che non abbiamo fatto.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il padre dei propri figli è un genitore! Ma è soprattutto una persona con i suoi limiti e con la propria capacità, più o meno limitata, di comprendere e gestire le questioni emotive, sia con la compagna, sia con i figli.
> A parte avere la presunzione di capire e interpretare meglio, che il più delle volte è vero, dimentichiamo che le bambine intorno ai dieci anni quasi smettono di giocare (giochi che da piccole comunque, anche se fanno molti giochi di movimento, comprendono prevalentemente giochi di finzione che riguardano le relazioni) e cominciano a “parlare“. Le donne usano il tempo in compagnia per parlare di relazioni, stati d’animo e conflitti emotivi. È ovvio che siano più competenti. Poi quando siamo madri vorremmo che i padri fossero donne. Ma nemmeno capiscono cosa stiamo chiedendo e li vediamo sfuggenti.
> È come se mi volessero fare dialogare di fisica. Altroché se sfuggo.


Ma chi ha detto che li vogliamo donne? Li vorremmo, semplicemente, nel loro ruolo come ci stiamo noi.


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dicendo che non è una colpa è come se si assolvesse l'uomo. "E' fatto così, che ci posso fare" "Non gli chiedo aiuto, non è in grado".
> E si va avanti così. E noi a sentirci in colpa anche di quello che non abbiamo fatto.


Io ho solo scritto che non tutti sono portati per certe cose e non è una colpa
Voler fare di una colpa una mancanza è sbagliato 
Come rinfacciare a qualcuno di essere basso o brutto, c’è chi nasce più sensibile e attento e chi meno 
A prescindere dall’essere maschi o femmine


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho solo scritto che non tutti sono portati per certe cose e non è una colpa
> Voler fare di una colpa una mancanza è sbagliato
> Come rinfacciare a qualcuno di essere basso o brutto, c’è chi nasce più sensibile e attento e chi meno
> A prescindere dall’essere maschi o femmine


E allora su cosa si fa autocritica, se non su qualcosa che ci fa difetto o non abbiamo e dovremmo esercitare, invece?
Mi è stato rimproverato, da ragazza, di essere egocentrica e raccontare solo i miei problemi. Ho dovuto lavorarci su, se non volevo perdere le amiche.
Valeva solo per me?


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E allora su cosa si fa autocritica, se non su qualcosa che ci fa difetto o non abbiamo e dovremmo esercitare, invece?
> Mi è stato rimproverato, da ragazza, di essere egocentrica e raccontare solo i miei problemi. Ho dovuto lavorarci su, se non volevo perdere le amiche.
> Valeva solo per me?


Vabbè ma tu non puoi prendere qualsiasi cosa e pretendere di farla tua
Si sta parlando in generale, faccio fatica a pensare che qualcuno possa modificare il suo carattere, puoi smussare degli angoli ma chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato


----------



## Warlock (1 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> ne parlai telefonicamente con mio marito e lui con il suo solito fare scocciato mi disse di trovare il modo…
> Per puro “parlare” lo raccontai all’altro che mi diede una chiave di lettura diversa e sono riuscita ad approcciarmi diversamente a mia figlia riuscendo a risolvere in qualche modo la cosa…


Beh è ovvio che l'amante ti dia una chiave di lettura a specifica domanda.

Poi magari a casa fa esattamente come tuo marito.
Il problema e che gli l'amanti avranno i loro casini a casa ma nella relazione fedifraga fatta solo di molte scopate e qualche dialogo "easy" tutto è bello e poter dare qualche risposta intelligente che comunque non tocca il quotidiano (dell'amante), è alla fine semplice, privo di rischi, senza i problemi di ogni giorno sulle spalle e porta a una maggior "dipendenza" del rapporto fedifrago e magari ad una scopata riconoscente  

Quando si parla con l'amante, c'è un clima disteso ed euforico, visto il poco tempo che si passa insieme e soprattutto non ci sono tutti i casini di contorno.
Quindi non credo si possano paragonare le due situazioni.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Vabbè ma tu non puoi prendere qualsiasi cosa e pretendere di farla tua
> Si sta parlando in generale, faccio fatica a pensare che qualcuno possa modificare il suo carattere, puoi smussare degli angoli ma chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato


Ribadisco: solo noi donne (non dico "io" così va meglio, forse) siamo costrette a smussare, a sdoppiarci, a diventare tante cose in un corpo solo, a lavorare il doppio, ecc ecc?
Ma vaffanculo (non tu, eh!)


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ribadisco: solo noi donne (non dico "io" così va meglio, forse) siamo costrette a smussare, a sdoppiarci, a diventare tante cose in un corpo solo, a lavorare il doppio, ecc ecc?
> Ma vaffanculo (non tu, eh!)


Ma che sia una cosa solo per le donne lo dici tu


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che sia una cosa solo per le donne lo dici tu


Ho preso spunto dal thread di Circe che parlava di una lite col marito. Nient'altro, poi ho portato la mia esperienza con mio padre. 
E comunque basta leggere un qualsiasi articolo online. La donna DEVE essere compagna, mamma, zia, nonna, badante di sto cazzo, lavoratrice, cuoca, amante, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. L'uomo... non pervenuto.


----------



## Koala (1 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Beh è ovvio che l'amante ti dia una chiave di lettura a specifica domanda.
> 
> Poi magari a casa fa esattamente come tuo marito.
> Il problema e che gli l'amanti avranno i loro casini a casa ma nella relazione fedifraga fatta solo di molte scopate e qualche dialogo "easy" tutto è bello e poter dare qualche risposta intelligente che comunque non tocca il quotidiano (dell'amante), è alla fine semplice, privo di rischi, senza i problemi di ogni giorno sulle spalle e porta a una maggior "dipendenza" del rapporto fedifrago e magari ad una scopata riconoscente
> ...


Oltre l’amante anche mia sorella e la mia migliore amica hanno dato poi una lettura diversa della situazione, mio marito manco ci ha provato… e queste hanno anche loro i loro cazzi per la testa… avessi chiesto solo a loro non avresti nemmeno risposto… Pensa che “all’amante” manco gli ho dato una scopata di ricompensa perché non lo vedo da 3 mesi… Quindi per me il tuo discorso non regge… siamo in 2 a mettere al mondo un figlio e se questo ha un problema (piccolo per me ma grandissimo per lei) dobbiamo impegnarci in 2 per aiutare a risorverlo… se non vuoi intervenire in prima persona almeno aiuti me a cercare di capire come impostare la cosa… o mi sbaglio? A casa tua non funziona così?


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho preso spunto dal thread di Circe che parlava di una lite col marito. Nient'altro, poi ho portato la mia esperienza con mio padre.
> E comunque basta leggere un qualsiasi articolo online. La donna DEVE essere compagna, mamma, zia, nonna, badante di sto cazzo, lavoratrice, cuoca, amante, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. L'uomo... non pervenuto.


Mah… su questo non credo
Anche qui si leggono lamentele sia da parte delle donne che da parte degli uomini 
Magari su cose diverse ma tutti si lamentano


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Oltre l’amante anche mia sorella e la mia migliore amica hanno dato poi una lettura diversa della situazione, mio marito manco ci ha provato… e queste hanno anche loro i loro cazzi per la testa… avessi chiesto solo a loro non avresti nemmeno risposto… Pensa che “all’amante” manco gli ho dato una scopata di ricompensa perché non lo vedo da 3 mesi… Quindi per me il tuo discorso non regge… siamo in 2 a mettere al mondo un figlio e se questo ha un problema (piccolo per me ma grandissimo per lei) dobbiamo impegnarci in 2 per aiutare a risorverlo… se non vuoi intervenire in prima persona almeno aiuti me a cercare di capire come impostare la cosa… o mi sbaglio? A casa tua non funziona così?


Ecco, dimenticavo Koala. Scusami.


----------



## Koala (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ecco, dimenticavo Koala. Scusami.


Nono hai scritto bene il 3d è di circe, io sono solo intervenuta


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah… su questo non credo
> Anche qui si leggono lamentele sia da parte delle donne che da parte degli uomini
> Magari su cose diverse ma tutti si lamentano


Voglio dire che è richiesto dalla società (che poi la società siamo noi siamo d'accordo, ma qualcuno avrà pure cominciato a dirla, questa stronzata che la donna e solo lei deve essere multitasking) che la donna debba avere tutti i ruoli.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che li vogliamo donne? Li vorremmo, semplicemente, nel loro ruolo come ci stiamo noi.


Appunto... come noi.
Ma sono diversi e lo possono fare in modo diverso.
In quel modo c’è un pezzo che noi non sappiamo e non possiamo o non vogliamo rappresentare, quello che ridimensiona e storicizza i problemi, tipo “è un/a bambino/a o adolescente e passerà”. Il ridimensionamento fa bene anche a chi vive il problema. 
Ho letto madri preoccupate per una lite tra bambini all’asilo per paura che la creatura venisse isolata o perdesse una amicizia. Ma siamo seri?


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Nono hai scritto bene il 3d è di circe, io sono solo intervenuta


Sì, avevo dimenticato il tuo intervento.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto... come noi.
> Ma sono diversi e lo possono fare in modo diverso.
> In quel modo c’è un pezzo che noi non sappiamo e non possiamo o non vogliamo rappresentare, quello che ridimensiona e storicizza i problemi, tipo “è un/a bambino/a o adolescente e passerà”. Il ridimensionamento fa bene anche a chi vive il problema.
> Ho letto madri preoccupate per una lite tra bambini all’asilo per paura che la creatura venisse isolata o perdesse una amicizia. Ma siamo seri?


In modo DIVERSO. Ma non vuol dire NON FAR NIENTE.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho preso spunto dal thread di Circe che parlava di una lite col marito. Nient'altro, poi ho portato la mia esperienza con mio padre.
> E comunque basta leggere un qualsiasi articolo online. La donna DEVE essere compagna, mamma, zia, nonna, badante di sto cazzo, lavoratrice, cuoca, amante, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. L'uomo... non pervenuto.


Guarda che non è così.
Questo e femminismo per Instagrammer.
Il problema dei molteplici ruoli è di tutti, come quello del dover essere e delle aspettative.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Oltre l’amante anche mia sorella e la mia migliore amica hanno dato poi una lettura diversa della situazione, mio marito manco ci ha provato… e queste hanno anche loro i loro cazzi per la testa… avessi chiesto solo a loro non avresti nemmeno risposto… Pensa che “all’amante” manco gli ho dato una scopata di ricompensa perché non lo vedo da 3 mesi… Quindi per me il tuo discorso non regge… siamo in 2 a mettere al mondo un figlio e se questo ha un problema (piccolo per me ma grandissimo per lei) dobbiamo impegnarci in 2 per aiutare a risorverlo… se non vuoi intervenire in prima persona almeno aiuti me a cercare di capire come impostare la cosa… o mi sbaglio? A casa tua non funziona così?


Ma tu come madre devi risolvere i problemi di tua figlia? A sei mesi. Ma da adolescente deve avere il tuo appoggio per risolverli lei.


----------



## Koala (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu come madre devi risolvere i problemi di tua figlia? A sei mesi. Ma da adolescente deve avere il tuo appoggio per risolverli lei.


Mi ha chiesto aiuto non una pacca sulla spalla…


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Voglio dire che è richiesto dalla società (che poi la società siamo noi siamo d'accordo, ma qualcuno avrà pure cominciato a dirla, questa stronzata che la donna e solo lei deve essere multitasking) che la donna debba avere tutti i ruoli.


Scusa eh, ma se hai un marito sei una moglie, se hai un figlio sei mamma, se vai a lavorare hai quel ruolo, se hai genitori sei figlia, ma pure l'uomo è marito, padre, lavoratore, figlio...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mi ha chiesto aiuto non una pacca sulla spalla…


E tu dalle aiuto a vedere le sue risorse.
Poi, non sapendo il problema non ho idea di come, ma poi nella situazione si trova lei, non tu.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che non è così.
> Questo e femminismo per Instagrammer.
> Il problema dei molteplici ruoli è di tutti, come quello del dover essere e delle aspettative.


E quali sarebbero i molteplici ruoli dell'uomo, se già dirgli che bisogna comprare i libri scolastici lo manda in crisi mistica?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> In modo DIVERSO. Ma non vuol dire NON FAR NIENTE.


Non so la situazione, ma a me ha sempre fatto molto bene essere costretta a ridimensionare.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma se hai un marito sei una moglie, se hai un figlio sei mamma, se vai a lavorare hai quel ruolo, se hai genitori sei figlia, ma pure l'uomo è marito, padre, lavoratore, figlio...


Probabilmente lui si sente solo la 3 e la 4. Non mio marito, eh, parlo di lui l'uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E quali sarebbero i molteplici ruoli dell'uomo, se già dirgli che bisogna comprare i libri scolastici lo manda in crisi mistica?


Il problema è comprare i libri. Il ruolo che ti pesa è questo? In effetti i libri sono pesanti.
Dai 14 anni andavo da sola a comprarli, ovviamente con i soldi dei miei genitori.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so la situazione, ma a me ha sempre fatto molto bene essere costretta a ridimensionare.


Tesoro, sapessi quanto ho dovuto ridimensionare, nella mia vita. Ero molto più arrabbiata di così, anni fa. Forse il femminismo appartiene a qualcun altro, a me non di sicuro. 
Ma è un dato di fatto che l'uomo non vuole proprio sentirli neanche da lontano, i problemi. Non lo invento io.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è comprare i libri. Il ruolo che ti pesa è questo? In effetti i libri sono pesanti.
> Dai 14 anni andavo da sola a comprarli, ovviamente con i soldi dei miei genitori.


O santo cielo, se dobbiamo continuare a far finta di non capire non è aria.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Probabilmente lui si sente solo la 3 e la 4. Non mio marito, eh, parlo di lui l'uomo.


Scusa, sembra un accanimento, ma se fossimo davanti a un caffè, non sembrerebbe. Immagina il tavolino di un bar o una cucina.
Il punto mi sembra che tu vivi un problema (dei figli o altro) come gravoso e vuoi che lui te lo tolga dalle spalle tipo zaino pesante? Questo senza dire che sei debole e non ce la fai?
Però qui si parla di problemi astratti  e non ci si capisce.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Tesoro, sapessi quanto ho dovuto ridimensionare, nella mia vita. Ero molto più arrabbiata di così, anni fa. *Forse il femminismo appartiene a qualcun altro, a me non di sicuro.*
> Ma è un dato di fatto che l'uomo non vuole proprio sentirli neanche da lontano, i problemi. Non lo invento io.


 forse il problema è questo. 
Se non vedi una rivendicazione da donna nei confronti degli uomini, perché generalizzi dicendo gli uomini e le donne?


----------



## Vera (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Tesoro, sapessi quanto ho dovuto ridimensionare, nella mia vita. Ero molto più arrabbiata di così, anni fa. Forse il femminismo appartiene a qualcun altro, a me non di sicuro.
> Ma è un dato di fatto che l'uomo non vuole proprio sentirli neanche da lontano, i problemi. Non lo invento io.


In genere in una famiglia, come in qualsiasi azienda, per funzionare è utile distribuire i compiti, in base alle competenze.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> In genere in una famiglia, come in qualsiasi azienda, per funzionare è utile distribuire i compiti, in base alle competenze.


Il problema è quando la suddivisione non è equa. Ma credo che sia questa la cosa da discutere, non essere furibondi mentre si prepara la cena.


----------



## Vera (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è quando la suddivisione non è equa. Ma credo che sia questa la cosa da discutere, non essere furibondi mentre si prepara la cena.


Torniamo sempre al solito punto: il dialogo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Torniamo sempre al solito punto: il dialogo.


Ma non è facile dialogare se ci si mette su un piano giudicante. Si finisce per trascinare anche l’altro sullo stesso piano e tra accusa e difesa si può finire solo con una condanna o ...archiviazione. Ovvero interruzione del dialogo.


----------



## Warlock (1 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Oltre l’amante anche mia sorella e la mia migliore amica hanno dato poi una lettura diversa della situazione, mio marito manco ci ha provato… e queste hanno anche loro i loro cazzi per la testa… avessi chiesto solo a loro non avresti nemmeno risposto… Pensa che “all’amante” manco gli ho dato una scopata di ricompensa perché non lo vedo da 3 mesi… Quindi per me il tuo discorso non regge… siamo in 2 a mettere al mondo un figlio e se questo ha un problema (piccolo per me ma grandissimo per lei) dobbiamo impegnarci in 2 per aiutare a risorverlo… se non vuoi intervenire in prima persona almeno aiuti me a cercare di capire come impostare la cosa… o mi sbaglio? A casa tua non funziona così?


Sto solo dicendo che amante, sorella, amica, non vivono la quotidianità della famiglia, per cui tendono ad essere più disponibili a dare consigli anche perchè comunque non li tocca nel quotidiano e possono con leggerezza anche dartene uno sbagliato.
Ma se vi stanno così sul cazzo i vostri mariti, che non sono capaci di fare niente, che sono sempre scocciati, che, nel tuo caso sono anche cornuti, perchè non li lasciate e andate a vivere con quella splendida persona che è l'amante, che è cosi bravo a letto, a dare consigli, e vi caga sempre al posto di quel maledetto rompicoglioni sempre scocciato di vostro marito?
Forse perchè nella quotidianità si comporterebbe nello stesso modo se non peggio?


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dirò una cosa scomoda forse ma... tuo marito non se lo è preso un po' di tempo per capire cosa avesse la figlia (anche figlia sua tra l'altro)?


Premetto che oggi sono nel caos più totale e ce la faccio a rispondere a questo "quote" e poi scappare...nel mio caso non posso sinceramente dare la colpa a mio marito per la mia scelta... capitò che in contemporanea si ammalasse mio padre e mia figlia mi chiedesse aiuto nel senso che non si trovava più con la baby Sitter e mi disse chiaro e tondo che aveva bisogno di me...in quel periodo non ero mai in casa quindi misi in giro la voce che cercavo e in poco tempo mi trovai 2 offerte...una che mi avrebbe preso più tempo e l'altra meno, in entrambi i casi comunque avrei svolto tutte le mie mansioni quindi diciamo che non correvo il rischio di restare "fuori mercato" qualora nel futuro avessi avuto la necessità di cambiare ancora...l'unica cosa che mi dispiacque è che il lavoro "più impegnativo" veniva svolto in un ambiente che mi piaceva di più perché era più competitivo... sinceramente non dissi mai a mio marito questa cosa...gli dissi semplicemente che avrei cambiato lavoro per stare più dietro sia a mia figlia che a mio padre...quindi non avrebbe avuto comunque voce in capitolo nella mia scelta...lo misi davanti ad una scelta già presa.


----------



## Vera (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è facile dialogare se ci si mette su un piano giudicante. Si finisce per trascinare anche l’altro sullo stesso piano e tra accusa e difesa si può finire solo con una condanna o ...archiviazione. Ovvero interruzione del dialogo.


Sarà che io non sopporto le lagne ma se qualcosa mi disturba ne parlo. Inutile criticare e lamentarsi delle mancanze altrui con amici, sconosciuti e amanti senza esternare il proprio disagio al diretto interessato.


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Voglio dire che è richiesto dalla società (che poi la società siamo noi siamo d'accordo, ma qualcuno avrà pure cominciato a dirla, questa stronzata che la donna e solo lei deve essere multitasking) che la donna debba avere tutti i ruoli.


Ma il fatto che qualcuno scriva qualcosa in un articolo non significa che lo richiede la società 
E in ogni caso chi se ne frega 
Se ci facciamo condizionare da tutto non campiamo più


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Tesoro, sapessi quanto ho dovuto ridimensionare, nella mia vita. Ero molto più arrabbiata di così, anni fa. Forse il femminismo appartiene a qualcun altro, a me non di sicuro.
> Ma è un dato di fatto che l'uomo non vuole proprio sentirli neanche da lontano, i problemi. Non lo invento io.


No scusa ma ti sbagli


----------



## Venice30 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Questa tua affermazione mi ha fatto riflettere tanto… se solo penso a tutte le volte che mia figlia ha un “problema” e sono sempre io a vederlo e cercare di risolverlo… mio marito lavora per lo più fuori casa e per lunghi periodi è qui e mai si è reso conto di un disagio di nostra figlia… sarà che lei è una ragazzina e lui non sa approcciarsi con lei… ma mi rendo conto che è solo una scusante perché io ho sempre parlato dei miei problemi con mio padre più che con mia madre… nelle settimane scorse è successa una cosa a mia figlia e lei non avendo il coraggio di dirmelo mi ha scritto un messaggio (perché le ho sempre detto che se avesse avuto vergogna o paura di dirmi qualcosa di persona poteva tranquillamente scrivermi), ne parlai telefonicamente con mio marito e lui con il suo solito fare scocciato mi disse di trovare il modo…
> Per puro “parlare” lo raccontai all’altro che mi diede una chiave di lettura diversa e sono riuscita ad approcciarmi diversamente a mia figlia riuscendo a risolvere in qualche modo la cosa…


Io posso comprendere la tua rabbia nei confronti di tuo marito, la sua indifferenza verso il problema di vostra figlia, non è una cosa da poco, anzi. L'assenza di una figura genitoriale in un figlio crea gravi conseguenze. Il fattore padre-figlia credo che sia poco rilevante, vedo padri molto attenti e presenti nelle vite delle loro figlie.
Non comprendo, però, che te lo tieni a fare?!? non ho mai letto da parte tua, una cosa bella nei  confronti di tuo marito, solo critiche.
Vi tenete questi mariti, solo per criticarli.
Però ricordo che tu frequenti l'università, quindi mi limito a pensare, che stai ancora con lui per comodità economiche e non per altro.
Poi lodi molto il tuo amante, quindi come sostiene te, mi auguro che sostenga anche sua moglie.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa, sembra un accanimento, ma se fossimo davanti a un caffè, non sembrerebbe. Immagina il tavolino di un bar o una cucina.
> Il punto mi sembra che tu vivi un problema (dei figli o altro) come gravoso e vuoi che lui te lo tolga dalle spalle tipo zaino pesante? Questo senza dire che sei debole e non ce la fai?
> Però qui si parla di problemi astratti  e non ci si capisce.


Voglio che, come io capisco lui e cerco di sostenerlo, così faccia lui. I figli non li ho, e a questo punto, mi rallegro quasi di non averli.



Brunetta ha detto:


> forse il problema è questo.
> Se non vedi una rivendicazione da donna nei confronti degli uomini, perché generalizzi dicendo gli uomini e le donne?


Perché nella mia esperienza è stato più o meno sempre così. Che vuoi che ti dica? Non generalizzo, espongo.



Vera ha detto:


> In genere in una famiglia, come in qualsiasi azienda, per funzionare è utile distribuire i compiti, in base alle competenze.


È utile. Ma chi lo fa davvero?



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Premetto che oggi sono nel caos più totale e ce la faccio a rispondere a questo "quote" e poi scappare...nel mio caso non posso sinceramente dare la colpa a mio marito per la mia scelta... capitò che in contemporanea si ammalasse mio padre e mia figlia mi chiedesse aiuto nel senso che non si trovava più con la baby Sitter e mi disse chiaro e tondo che aveva bisogno di me...in quel periodo non ero mai in casa quindi misi in giro la voce che cercavo e in poco tempo mi trovai 2 offerte...una che mi avrebbe preso più tempo e l'altra meno, in entrambi i casi comunque avrei svolto tutte le mie mansioni quindi diciamo che non correvo il rischio di restare "fuori mercato" qualora nel futuro avessi avuto la necessità di cambiare ancora...l'unica cosa che mi dispiacque è che il lavoro "più impegnativo" veniva svolto in un ambiente che mi piaceva di più perché era più competitivo... sinceramente non dissi mai a mio marito questa cosa...gli dissi semplicemente che avrei cambiato lavoro per stare più dietro sia a mia figlia che a mio padre...quindi non avrebbe avuto comunque voce in capitolo nella mia scelta...lo misi davanti ad una scelta già presa.


Ti sei chiesta perché glielo hai detto a cose fatte?


----------



## Vera (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Voglio che, come io capisco lui e cerco di sostenerlo, così faccia lui. I figli non li ho, e a questo punto, mi rallegro quasi di non averli.


Lo ami ancora?


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No scusa ma ti sbagli


Ok.


----------



## Vera (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È utile. Ma chi lo fa davvero?


Le persone intelligenti.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che qualcuno scriva qualcosa in un articolo non significa che lo richiede la società
> E in ogni caso chi se ne frega
> Se ci facciamo condizionare da tutto non campiamo più


Ok. Oggi non riesco a farmi capire.



Vera ha detto:


> Lo ami ancora?


Parlo di sostegno, di sapere che lui c'è. 
Comunque sì.



Vera ha detto:


> Le persone intelligenti.


Aaaaah.


----------



## ologramma (1 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lo dice sempre anche mio marito


io no perche delle volte sbaglio io


----------



## ologramma (1 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> In genere in una famiglia, come in qualsiasi azienda, per funzionare è utile distribuire i compiti, in base alle competenze.


brava ,di fatto noi uomini che competenze abbiamo ?   Me lo spiegate  , chiedete aiuto per qualcosa  , ma siamo capaci , ci è stato detto dalle nostre mamme?  Solo per koala  tuo marito  non apprezza ciò che avete in comune una figlia  , il problemino che è sorto  dovevi insistere con lui  e non chiederlo all'amante   , così  non credo che  andrete avanti , si deve discutere ,  parlare  insistere  e fagli capire che , se non è un problema di donne , doveva dire la sua .


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra anche normale, direi. Ma il benessere, mi pare altrettanto ovvio, non è solo economico.
> 
> 
> Io non ho ancora mai conosciuto una famiglia benestante o almeno non indebitata senza problemi. Di altro genere.
> ...


Una volta c'era una netta distinzione tra ruoli. E le moglie avevano una certa devozione, rispetto per il marito che manteneva la famiglia. 
Lei si occupava della casa e dei figli. 
Così era. 
La cosa peggiore semmai che oggi ci siano uomini che hanno assorbito questo mentalità facendola propria e non riescono a relazionarsi con la figliolanza.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Una volta c'era una netta distinzione tra ruoli. E le moglie avevano una certa devozione, rispetto per il marito che manteneva la famiglia.
> Lei si occupava della casa e dei figli.
> Così era.
> La cosa peggiore semmai che oggi ci siano uomini che hanno assorbito questo mentalità facendola propria e non riescono a relazionarsi con la figliolanza.


Ooooh 
Era QUESTO che stavo cercando di dire. 
E non solo con i figli, anche con le compagne.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Premetto che oggi sono nel caos più totale e ce la faccio a rispondere a questo "quote" e poi scappare...nel mio caso non posso sinceramente dare la colpa a mio marito per la mia scelta... capitò che in contemporanea si ammalasse mio padre e mia figlia mi chiedesse aiuto nel senso che non si trovava più con la baby Sitter e mi disse chiaro e tondo che aveva bisogno di me...in quel periodo non ero mai in casa quindi misi in giro la voce che cercavo e in poco tempo mi trovai 2 offerte...una che mi avrebbe preso più tempo e l'altra meno, in entrambi i casi comunque avrei svolto tutte le mie mansioni quindi diciamo che non correvo il rischio di restare "fuori mercato" qualora nel futuro avessi avuto la necessità di cambiare ancora...l'unica cosa che mi dispiacque è che il lavoro "più impegnativo" veniva svolto in un ambiente che *mi piaceva di più perché era più competitivo...* sinceramente non dissi mai a mio marito questa cosa...gli dissi semplicemente che avrei cambiato lavoro per stare più dietro sia a mia figlia che a mio padre...quindi non avrebbe avuto comunque voce in capitolo nella mia scelta...lo misi davanti ad una scelta già presa.






Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Voglio che, come io capisco lui e cerco di sostenerlo, così faccia lui. I figli non li ho, e a questo punto, mi rallegro quasi di non averli.
> 
> 
> Perché nella mia esperienza è stato più o meno sempre così. Che vuoi che ti dica? Non generalizzo, espongo.
> ...


Per me avevi bisogno di sfogarti. Non volevi esporre un punto di vista, né, tanto meno, volevi consigli.
Va bene, succede a tutti.
.Però non pens proprio che tu possa trovare coerenza logica in tutte le cose che hai scritto.



Vera ha detto:


> Sarà che io non sopporto le lagne ma se qualcosa mi disturba ne parlo. Inutile criticare e lamentarsi delle mancanze altrui con amici, sconosciuti e amanti senza esternare il proprio disagio al diretto interessato.


Ma ne parla chi “fa le lagne”.
Da cosa deduci che chi si lamenta non lo faccia.
Il punto non è parlare, ma avere chiaro di cosa si sta parlando. 
Nei tribunali si parla moltissimo. Non mi risulta che poi le controparti escano a braccetto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me avevi bisogno di sfogarti. Non volevi esporre un punto di vista, né, tanto meno, volevi consigli.
> Va bene, succede a tutti.
> .Però non pens proprio che tu possa trovare coerenza logica in tutte le cose che hai scritto.


Se non ti si dà ragione non si è coerenti.


----------



## omicron (1 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Una volta c'era una netta distinzione tra ruoli. E le moglie avevano una certa devozione, rispetto per il marito che manteneva la famiglia.
> Lei si occupava della casa e dei figli.
> Così era.
> La cosa peggiore semmai che oggi ci siano uomini che hanno assorbito questo mentalità facendola propria e non riescono a relazionarsi con la figliolanza.


Va bene 
Certo che ci sono
Ma non lo fanno tutti solo perché circe e koala si lamentano


----------



## Koala (1 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Sto solo dicendo che amante, sorella, amica, non vivono la quotidianità della famiglia, per cui tendono ad essere più disponibili a dare consigli anche perchè comunque non li tocca nel quotidiano e possono con leggerezza anche dartene uno sbagliato.
> Ma se vi stanno così sul cazzo i vostri mariti, che non sono capaci di fare niente, che sono sempre scocciati, che, nel tuo caso sono anche cornuti, perchè non li lasciate e andate a vivere con quella splendida persona che è l'amante, che è cosi bravo a letto, a dare consigli, e vi caga sempre al posto di quel maledetto rompicoglioni sempre scocciato di vostro marito?
> Forse perchè nella quotidianità si comporterebbe nello stesso modo se non peggio?





Venice30 ha detto:


> Io posso comprendere la tua rabbia nei confronti di tuo marito, la sua indifferenza verso il problema di vostra figlia, non è una cosa da poco, anzi. L'assenza di una figura genitoriale in un figlio crea gravi conseguenze. Il fattore padre-figlia credo che sia poco rilevante, vedo padri molto attenti e presenti nelle vite delle loro figlie.
> Non comprendo, però, che te lo tieni a fare?!? non ho mai letto da parte tua, una cosa bella nei  confronti di tuo marito, solo critiche.
> Vi tenete questi mariti, solo per criticarli.
> Però ricordo che tu frequenti l'università, quindi mi limito a pensare, che stai ancora con lui per comodità economiche e non per altro.
> Poi lodi molto il tuo amante, quindi come sostiene te, mi auguro che sostenga anche sua moglie.


Mi avete chiesto la stessa cosa ma in due modi diversi… Rispondo in base a quello che vivo, e se non “parlo bene” di mio marito lo faccio solo su certi argomenti che vengono proposti qui… in privato ho parlato con molti e possono confermare che “parlo bene” su altre cose… Non resto sposata perché ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi mantiene, lavoro fortunatamente ed ho un padre che potrebbe tranquillamente aiutarmi… sostanzialmente non ho mai raccontato la mia storia qui non vedo a cosa ti stai attaccando @Warlock… un’idea l’avrei in verità… 

detto ciò io la penso come @Andromeda4, in una famiglia ci dovrebbero essere dei ruoli che non sono “io uomo lavoro e porto i soldi, tu donna lavori e ti prendi cura della casa, figli, cazzi e mazzi vari”… Se non sei in grado di andare a comprare i libri scolastici ok me la vedo io, ma mentre io faccio la fila in cartoleria tu prendi la ragazza a danza non mi rispondere “vabbè sei già per strada vacci tu, avvisala che quella aspetta”… questo è solo un ESEMPIO, ma io Koala te lo chiedo una volta, due ma già alla terza mi rompo il cazzo e faccio da me…


----------



## Marjanna (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho preso spunto dal thread di Circe che parlava di una lite col marito. Nient'altro, poi ho portato la mia esperienza con mio padre.
> E comunque basta leggere un qualsiasi articolo online. La donna DEVE essere compagna, mamma, zia, nonna, badante di sto cazzo, lavoratrice, cuoca, amante, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. *L'uomo*... non pervenuto.


La responsabilità di tutto il nucleo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Se non ti si dà ragione non si è coerenti.


Appunto.
Tu volevi esporre il tuo malessere. Non volevi ragionarci su.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Tu volevi esporre il tuo malessere. Non volevi ragionarci su.


Più che un malessere (credimi, quando esporrò DAVVERO un malessere te ne accorgerai subito) ho cercato di ampliare degli spunti di riflessione che mi trovavano d'accordo. Non è rivolto necessariamente a una situazione che potrei o no vivere adesso.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mi avete chiesto la stessa cosa ma in due modi diversi… Rispondo in base a quello che vivo, e se non “parlo bene” di mio marito lo faccio solo su certi argomenti che vengono proposti qui… in privato ho parlato con molti e possono confermare che “parlo bene” su altre cose… Non resto sposata perché ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi mantiene, lavoro fortunatamente ed ho un padre che potrebbe tranquillamente aiutarmi… sostanzialmente non ho mai raccontato la mia storia qui non vedo a cosa ti stai attaccando @Warlock… un’idea l’avrei in verità…
> 
> detto ciò io la penso come @Andromeda4, in una famiglia ci dovrebbero essere dei ruoli che non sono “io uomo lavoro e porto i soldi, tu donna lavori e ti prendi cura della casa, figli, cazzi e mazzi vari”… *Se non sei in grado di andare a comprare i libri scolastici ok me la vedo io, ma mentre io faccio la fila in cartoleria tu prendi la ragazza a danza non mi rispondere “vabbè sei già per strada vacci tu, avvisala che quella aspetta”… questo è solo un ESEMPIO*, ma io Koala te lo chiedo una volta, due ma già alla terza mi rompo il cazzo e faccio da me…


E quale soluzione ti ha offerto l’amante? Amazon per i libri o è andato lui a prendere tua figlia?
Seriamente a me questo sembra un problema di organizzare meglio gli impegni. Non è neanche normale aspettarsi che uno molli il lavoro perché gli viene richiesto, in quanto si ritiene non rimandabile una cosa che lo è o che avrebbe potuto essere fatta prima.
Spesso viene l’ansia (a me no, ma vedo persone che conosco) ed quella che si ha bisogno di scaricare o di alleviare, sentendosi dire “ci penso io”.
Ho amiche che si rivolgono a me. 
Capisco anche che il partner dovrebbe essere la persona che ci alleggerisce la vita.
A volte la fatica che lamentiamo di dover fare tutto senza sollievo o riconoscimento nasce dal bisogno di qualcuno che ci dica “ci penso io” con la sicurezza che ci manca. Una mia amica disse un giorno “io vorrei un Uomo” anche se a voce non si vedeva la U maiuscola. Ma quell’uomo che risolve i problemi è un papà immaginario.


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> sostanzialmente non ho mai raccontato la mia storia qui non vedo a cosa ti stai attaccando @Warlock… un’idea l’avrei in verità…


Io rispondo in base a quello che uno scrive.
Se tu non racconti la tua storia e nei post racconti che tuo marito è uno che ti risponde scocciato mentre tessi le lodi dell'amante e delle amiche e parenti vicini, io posso solo pensare che di tuo marito tu te ne sbatta ( e comunque lo confermi visto che hai un'amante).
E mi piacerebbe sentire anche la campana di tuo marito.
Uomini e donne sono differenti, la sensibilità su certe questioni può essere differente.
L'idea che ti sei fatta, sono curioso di sentirla...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Voglio che, come io capisco lui e cerco di sostenerlo, così faccia lui. I figli non li ho, e a questo punto, mi rallegro quasi di non averli.
> 
> 
> Perché nella mia esperienza è stato più o meno sempre così. Che vuoi che ti dica? Non generalizzo, espongo.
> ...


Perché in casa nostra il lavoro che uno decide di fare non è argomento di discussione...ognuno sceglie quello che preferisce, io non ho mai interferito sulle sue decisioni e lui mi ha sempre lasciata libera di fare ciò che volevo...per entrambi il lavoro è una parte importante di noi, l'essere insoddisfatti sul lavoro porta problemi anche a casa, ecco perché su questo argomento ci limitiamo ad ascoltare l'altro quando necessario senza però cercare di influire le decisioni che possono essere prese.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me avevi bisogno di sfogarti. Non volevi esporre un punto di vista, né, tanto meno, volevi consigli.
> Va bene, succede a tutti.
> .Però non pens proprio che tu possa trovare coerenza logica in tutte le cose che hai scritto.
> 
> ...


Mi piace la competizione sul lavoro...mi sprona a fare sempre meglio e mi impedisce di annoiarmi...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Va bene
> Certo che ci sono
> Ma non lo fanno tutti solo perché circe e koala si lamentano


Io veramente non mi sono lamentata di come si comporta mio marito nel ruolo di genitore...ho solo detto che non mi piace che si dia per scontato che alle cose che riguardano la famiglia debba per forza pensarci io criticando poi anche ciò che ho deciso di fare in seconda battuta...mi piacerebbe solo che si capisse che ci sono cose di ordinaria gestione che non ho problemi ad affrontare da sola, può succedere di ritrovarsi ad affrontare decisioni che richiedono la presenza fisica e morale di entrambi ed in quel caso entrambi dovremmo fare il possibile per esserci...tutto qui.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi piace la competizione sul lavoro...mi sprona a fare sempre meglio e mi impedisce di annoiarmi...


Forse intendiamo cose diverse.


----------



## Vera (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ne parla chi “fa le lagne”.
> Da cosa deduci che chi si lamenta non lo faccia.
> Il punto non è parlare, ma avere chiaro di cosa si sta parlando.
> Nei tribunali si parla moltissimo. Non mi risulta che poi le controparti escano a braccetto.


Non si può paragonare una casa con un tribunale. In una casa il parlare dovrebbe arrivare ad un accordo, senza vincitori e perdenti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non si può paragonare una casa con un tribunale. In una casa il parlare dovrebbe arrivare ad un accordo, senza vincitori e perdenti.


Ti pare che sia stata esposta la questione con serenità e senza giudizi?


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse intendiamo cose diverse.


Non so cosa intendi te...per me è sana competizione...nell'ultimo posto di lavoro primo di quello attuale entrai con poche mansioni, sono passata avanti a 3 colleghi che c'erano prima di me, quando mi sono licenziata mi hanno ricercata e dopo un po' che avevo lasciato sono venuta a sapere che quello che facevo io era stato passato ad un ufficio esterno perché i miei ex colleghi non erano in grado di continuare il mio lavoro...per me sono soddisfazioni....mi piace un sacco mettermi alla prova in cose nuove e vedere  dove posso arrivare...mi piace lavorare, e se trovo un posto dove c'è modo impegnandosi di migliorare la propria posizione mi sento stimolata e mi diverto.


----------



## Vera (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti pare che sia stata esposta la questione con serenità e senza giudizi?


Assolutamente no, mi sembrava chiaro il mio punto di vista.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non so cosa intendi te...per me è sana competizione...nell'ultimo posto di lavoro primo di quello attuale entrai con poche mansioni, sono passata avanti a 3 colleghi che c'erano prima di me, quando mi sono licenziata mi hanno ricercata e dopo un po' che avevo lasciato sono venuta a sapere che quello che facevo io era stato passato ad un ufficio esterno perché i miei ex colleghi non erano in grado di continuare il mio lavoro...per me sono soddisfazioni....mi piace un sacco mettermi alla prova in cose nuove e vedere  dove posso arrivare...mi piace lavorare, e se trovo un posto dove c'è modo impegnandosi di migliorare la propria posizione mi sento stimolata e mi diverto.


Io vedo il mettersi alla prova per migliorare se stessi, anche sul posto di lavoro, coma una evoluzione di sé, non come una competizione per prevalere sugli altri. Anzi se le competenze acquisite vengono condivise, vi è un miglioramento per tutti e per l’azienda.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo il mettersi alla prova per migliorare se stessi, anche sul posto di lavoro, coma una evoluzione di sé, non come una competizione per prevalere sugli altri. Anzi se le competenze acquisite vengono condivise, vi è un miglioramento per tutti e per l’azienda.


Ma il prevalere è una conseguenza...io mi metto alla prova, la competizione è per me stessa...tutto il resto sono decisioni aziendali che non vengono prese da me...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo il mettersi alla prova per migliorare se stessi, anche sul posto di lavoro, coma una evoluzione di sé, non come una competizione per prevalere sugli altri. Anzi se le competenze acquisite vengono condivise, vi è un miglioramento per tutti e per l’azienda.


Hai perfettamente ragione...
Tu hai lavorato per il privato...?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Va bene
> Certo che ci sono
> Ma non lo fanno tutti solo perché circe e koala si lamentano


Non ho detto tutti, ho detto ci sono uomini così.


----------



## Koala (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E quale soluzione ti ha offerto l’amante? Amazon per i libri o è andato lui a prendere tua figlia?
> Seriamente a me questo sembra un problema di organizzare meglio gli impegni. Non è neanche normale aspettarsi che uno molli il lavoro perché gli viene richiesto, in quanto si ritiene non rimandabile una cosa che lo è o che avrebbe potuto essere fatta prima.
> Spesso viene l’ansia (a me no, ma vedo persone che conosco) ed quella che si ha bisogno di scaricare o di alleviare, sentendosi dire “ci penso io”.
> Ho amiche che si rivolgono a me.
> ...


Il “problema” di mia figlia non riguardava i libri, ne tanto meno trovare qualcuno che passasse a prenderla… 
Certo che alcune volte sembri etta, ti attacchi a frasi che nel discorso non contano un cavolo… e meno male che ho specificato che quello fosse un esempio


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma il prevalere è una conseguenza...io mi metto alla prova, la competizione è per me stessa...tutto il resto sono decisioni aziendali che non vengono prese da me...


Però hai detto “sono passata avanti a tre”. Quando ho avuto riconoscimento o incarichi non mi sono sentita di essere passata avanti. Però forse è solo percezione e denominazione.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione...
> Tu hai lavorato per il privato...?


No.



Koala ha detto:


> Il “problema” di mia figlia non riguardava i libri, ne tanto meno trovare qualcuno che passasse a prenderla…
> Certo che alcune volte sembri etta, ti attacchi a frasi che nel discorso non contano un cavolo… e meno male che ho specificato che quello fosse un esempio


Ho proseguito con “seriamente“ , se non vai oltre, sei tu che ti attacchi alle parole.
Se non sei in grado di esemplificare in modo chiaro, consentendo di dare un parere  e così offrire un punto di vista differente, sei tu che non vuoi nessun punto di vista diverso.
Perché lo fai? Perché vuoi lamentarti di tuo marito e trovare un metoo?
Per giustificarti di aver chiesto aiuto all’amante, che è così acuto da aver trovato una soluzione illuminante e di aver dimostrato così di essere sollecito e supportante per te? Lo pensi anche se trovi supporto da una amica o da una parente? Ti ha tolto sensi di colpa?
A me avrebbe creato sensi di colpa chiedere a un uomo estraneo un aiuto per mia figlia, ma soprattutto per averlo messo a confronto con mio marito.
Vedi che ci sono tanti punti di vista diversi?
Per me parlare nel forum non è come farlo con una amica che magari ha qualche remora di poter rovinare il rapporto e non ti dice interamente quello che pensa. Il forum non è una bolla in cui ci si consola.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.


Tra il privato ed il pubblico c'è un mare in mezzo ...nel privato se non scavalchi vieni scavalcata...non ci sono mezze misure...ecco perché la nostra percezione di rivalità sul lavoro è così diversa....


----------



## Koala (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho proseguito con “seriamente“ , se non vai oltre, sei tu che ti attacchi alle parole.
> Se non sei in grado di esemplificare in modo chiaro, consentendo di dare un parere  e così offrire un punto di vista differente, sei tu che non vuoi nessun punto di vista diverso.
> Perché lo fai? Perché vuoi lamentarti di tuo marito e trovare un metoo?
> Per giustificarti di aver chiesto aiuto all’amante, che è così acuto da aver trovato una soluzione illuminante e di aver dimostrato così di essere sollecito e supportante per te? Lo pensi anche se trovi supporto da una amica o da una parente? Ti ha tolto sensi di colpa?
> ...





Koala ha detto:


> Questa tua affermazione mi ha fatto riflettere tanto… se solo penso a tutte le volte che mia figlia ha un “problema” e sono sempre io a vederlo e cercare di risolverlo… mio marito lavora per lo più fuori casa e per lunghi periodi è qui e mai si è reso conto di un disagio di nostra figlia… sarà che lei è una ragazzina e lui non sa approcciarsi con lei… ma mi rendo conto che è solo una scusante perché io ho sempre parlato dei miei problemi con mio padre più che con mia madre… nelle settimane scorse è successa una cosa a mia figlia e lei non avendo il coraggio di dirmelo mi ha scritto un messaggio (perché le ho sempre detto che se avesse avuto vergogna o paura di dirmi qualcosa di persona poteva tranquillamente scrivermi), ne parlai telefonicamente con mio marito e lui con il suo solito fare scocciato mi disse di trovare il modo…
> Per puro “parlare” lo raccontai all’altro che mi diede una chiave di lettura diversa e sono riuscita ad approcciarmi diversamente a mia figlia riuscendo a risolvere in qualche modo la cosa…


Questo è il mio intervento, trovami il punto in cui ho detto che l’altro mi ha risolto il problema e dove ho messo a confronto i due… mai detto che uno è migliore dell’altro… dovrei sentirmi in colpa anche di aver chiesto un parare a mia sorella e alla mia amica allora, o se lui fosse stato semplicemente un amico?


----------



## bull63 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho preso spunto dal thread di Circe che parlava di una lite col marito. Nient'altro, poi ho portato la mia esperienza con mio padre.
> E comunque basta leggere un qualsiasi articolo online. La donna DEVE essere compagna, mamma, zia, nonna, badante di sto cazzo, lavoratrice, cuoca, amante, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. L'uomo... non pervenuto.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo il mettersi alla prova per migliorare se stessi, anche sul posto di lavoro, coma una evoluzione di sé, non come una competizione per prevalere sugli altri. Anzi se le competenze acquisite vengono condivise, vi è un miglioramento per tutti e per l’azienda.


Apprezzo molto i tuoi interventi ma non in questo caso, descrivi una situazione utopica. La competizione è alla base delle nostre vite, anche da bambini sognavamo di essere super eroi per vincere contro tutti.


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E quale soluzione ti ha offerto l’amante? Amazon per i libri o è andato lui a prendere tua figlia?
> Seriamente a me questo sembra un problema di organizzare meglio gli impegni. Non è neanche normale aspettarsi che uno molli il lavoro perché gli viene richiesto, in quanto si ritiene non rimandabile una cosa che lo è o che avrebbe potuto essere fatta prima.
> Spesso viene l’ansia (a me no, ma vedo persone che conosco) ed quella che si ha bisogno di scaricare o di alleviare, sentendosi dire “ci penso io”.
> Ho amiche che si rivolgono a me.
> ...


Guarda ho discusso proprio stamattina con mio marito, lui le cose le fa eh, per carità, spesso glielo devi chiedere, però le fa
La discussione dal fatto che (ed è anche colpa mia, l’ho abituato che io faccio quasi tutto), stamattina dopo che lui per tutta la settimana non c’è stato neanche a dormire, l’unica cosa che ha saputo dirmi è stata una critica su quello che secondo lui non ho fatto 
Che cazzo  io mi faccio il culo per incastrare tutto e l’unica cosa che mi fai notare è quello che secondo te non ho fatto o dovrei fare meglio? E Non voglio qualcuno che mi faccia le cose ma neanche che critichi mentre non fa niente, ma almeno che mi si riconosca quello che faccio 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io veramente non mi sono lamentata di come si comporta mio marito nel ruolo di genitore...ho solo detto che non mi piace che si dia per scontato che alle cose che riguardano la famiglia debba per forza pensarci io criticando poi anche ciò che ho deciso di fare in seconda battuta...mi piacerebbe solo che si capisse che ci sono cose di ordinaria gestione che non ho problemi ad affrontare da sola, può succedere di ritrovarsi ad affrontare decisioni che richiedono la presenza fisica e morale di entrambi ed in quel caso entrambi dovremmo fare il possibile per esserci...tutto qui.


Si avevo fatto un sunto


----------



## Venice30 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Questo è il mio intervento, trovami il punto in cui ho detto che l’altro mi ha risolto il problema e dove ho messo a confronto i due… mai detto che uno è migliore dell’altro… dovrei sentirmi in colpa anche di aver chiesto un parare a mia sorella e alla mia amica allora, o se lui fosse stato semplicemente un amico?


Koala, tu paragoni sempre il tuo amante con tuo marito. 
Lo hai fatto altre volte.


----------



## Koala (2 Ottobre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Koala, tu paragoni sempre il tuo amante con tuo marito.
> Lo hai fatto altre volte.


racconto qualche episodio dicendo come si è comportato l’uno e l’altro, nel caso in cui questo sia coinvolto nella cosa… ma solitamente non è per un confronto o per screditare mio marito, ho sempre detto che il problema è che lui è stato cresciuto così ed è veramente impossibile cambiare il suo modo di essere… negli anni io ho smussato il mio carattere e mi sono adattata a lui, che è rimasto immobile… però sentirmi in colpa perché parlo delle mie cose con uomini che non sono mio marito mi sembra esagerato! Anche perché è capitato di parlare con persone del forum in privato, anche di cose personali, e non mi sento per questo una brutta persona.


----------



## Venice30 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> racconto qualche episodio dicendo come si è comportato l’uno e l’altro, nel caso in cui questo sia coinvolto nella cosa… ma solitamente non è per un confronto o per screditare mio marito, ho sempre detto che il problema è che lui è stato cresciuto così ed è veramente impossibile cambiare il suo modo di essere… negli anni io ho smussato il mio carattere e mi sono adattata a lui, che è rimasto immobile… però sentirmi in colpa perché parlo delle mie cose con uomini che non sono mio marito mi sembra esagerato! Anche perché è capitato di parlare con persone del forum in privato, anche di cose personali, e non mi sento per questo una brutta persona.


Non mi sembra di averti dato della brutta persona


----------



## Koala (2 Ottobre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di averti dato della brutta persona


Non tu


----------



## Andromeda4 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> negli anni io ho smussato il mio carattere e mi sono adattata a lui, che è rimasto immobile…


Appunto.


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> però sentirmi in colpa perché parlo delle mie cose con uomini che non sono mio marito mi sembra esagerato! Anche perché è capitato di parlare con persone del forum in privato, anche di cose personali, e non mi sento per questo una brutta persona.


Forse sono in una settimana no ma queste risposte superficiali mi fanno salire il crimine.
Un conto è parlare delle proprie cose intime che riguardano la famiglia, con degli amici e con persone conosciute sul forum (come hai preso ad esempio)
Un conto è parlarne con l'amante con cui scopi mettendo a rischio la famiglia.
Perchè non credo che se tuo marito ti scoprisse la tua bella famigliola non sarebbe in pericolo.
Quindi parlare di un problema di un famigliare stretto con l'amante è un controsenso.
L'amante ha il suo ruolo, se cosi non fosse diventerebbe una relazione parallela, una sorta di bigamia.
Perciò cerca di fare i distinguo fra i ruoli


----------



## Koala (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Forse sono in una settimana no ma queste risposte superficiali mi fanno salire il crimine.
> Un conto è parlare delle proprie cose intime che riguardano la famiglia, con degli amici e con persone conosciute sul forum (come hai preso ad esempio)
> Un conto è parlarne con l'amante con cui scopi mettendo a rischio la famiglia.
> Perchè non credo che se tuo marito ti scoprisse la tua bella famigliola non sarebbe in pericolo.
> ...


Mio marito farebbe un macello a prescindere amante o non amante


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mio marito farebbe un macello a prescindere amante o non amante


a prescindere dal macello, quello che ti ho scritto è di non confondere i ruoli.
L'amante ha un ruolo in cui dovrebbe essere escluso dalla vita normale e quotidiana.
Marito parenti e amici (reali e virtuali) no.
Capisci ciò che ho scritto?


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Forse sono in una settimana no ma queste risposte superficiali mi fanno salire il crimine.
> Un conto è parlare delle proprie cose intime che riguardano la famiglia, con degli amici e con persone conosciute sul forum (come hai preso ad esempio)
> Un conto è parlarne con l'amante con cui scopi mettendo a rischio la famiglia.
> Perchè non credo che se tuo marito ti scoprisse la tua bella famigliola non sarebbe in pericolo.
> ...


Io non so la tua storia,non so se hai mai tradito...ti posso assicurare che è difficile circoscrivere le cose che si possono condividere con un amante....


----------



## Koala (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> a prescindere dal macello, quello che ti ho scritto è di non confondere i ruoli.
> L'amante ha un ruolo in cui dovrebbe essere escluso dalla vita normale e quotidiana.
> Marito parenti e amici (reali e virtuali) no.
> Capisci ciò che ho scritto?


Si capisco, non confondo i ruoli, e ripeto lui non mi ha risolto il problema ne questo ne nessun altro…


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tra il privato ed il pubblico c'è un mare in mezzo ...nel privato se non scavalchi vieni scavalcata...non ci sono mezze misure...ecco perché la nostra percezione di rivalità sul lavoro è così diversa....


No. È personale. Anche ne pubblico c’è chi adora scavalcare.
Una psicologa molti molti anni fa mi disse che la mia non competizione era molto competitiva, solo che non mi ponevo fuori dalla competizione, ma sopra. Un po’ come Frank Sinatra a X Factor. Ci sto ancora pensando perché invece mi percepisco fuori.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Questo è il mio intervento, trovami il punto in cui ho detto che l’altro mi ha risolto il problema e dove ho messo a confronto i due… mai detto che uno è migliore dell’altro… dovrei sentirmi in colpa anche di aver chiesto un parare a mia sorella e alla mia amica allora, o se lui fosse stato semplicemente un amico?


Ho avanzato  ipotesi.
Comunque sì lo hai messo a confronto e l’amante lo hai mostrato come più sollecito verso i tuoi bisogni.
Perché neghi ciò che è evidente?
L'ipotesi è il senso di colpa. Non è così? Spiega.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Apprezzo molto i tuoi interventi ma non in questo caso, descrivi una situazione utopica. La competizione è alla base delle nostre vite, anche da bambini sognavamo di essere super eroi per vincere contro tutti.


Tu.
Io ho sempre sognato altro.


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non so la tua storia,non so se hai mai tradito...*ti posso assicurare che è difficile circoscrivere le cose che si possono condividere con un amante....*


Non mi sono fatto mancare niente, ho tradito e sono stato tradito.
x il neretto, niente è difficile. 
Se uno vuole si riesce benissimo.
Diciamo che l'egoismo ci conviene che prevalga sulla ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda ho discusso proprio stamattina con mio marito, lui le cose le fa eh, per carità, spesso glielo devi chiedere, però le fa
> La discussione dal fatto che (ed è anche colpa mia, l’ho abituato che io faccio quasi tutto), stamattina dopo che lui per tutta la settimana non c’è stato neanche a dormire, l’unica cosa che ha saputo dirmi è stata una critica su quello che secondo lui non ho fatto
> Che cazzo  io mi faccio il culo per incastrare tutto e l’unica cosa che mi fai notare è quello che secondo te non ho fatto o dovrei fare meglio? E Non voglio qualcuno che mi faccia le cose ma neanche che critichi mentre non fa niente, ma almeno che mi si riconosca quello che faccio
> 
> Si avevo fatto un sunto


Vedi @Vera che uno la mette sul piano giudicante e inevitabilmente la risposta è di difesa-attacco-richiesta di riconoscimento?
Come si spezza una catena comunicativa del genere? Parlando? Più si parla, più si creano catene.

@omicron io ho una mia idea di come spezzare la catena. Però se poi ti irriti e cerchi la catena con me... ?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Apprezzo molto i tuoi interventi ma non in questo caso, descrivi una situazione utopica. La competizione è alla base delle nostre vite, anche da bambini sognavamo di essere super eroi per vincere contro tutti.


Comunque, se ti interessasse (dubito, visto il tuo nick e i tuoi racconti) potrei suggerirti dei libri che indicano come buona organizzazione del lavoro quella collaborativa.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non tu


Nemmeno io, veramente.
Ho detto che ti difendi negando ciò che è evidente e ho ipotizzato che fosse per senso di colpa.
Se non è senso di colpa, spiegati.
Senso di colpa è una emozione o un sentimento, non è riconoscimento di colpevolezza.
Fanno leva sul senso di colpa le “pubblicità-progresso“ che chiedono soldi per i poveri, prevalentemente bambini. Mi fanno sentire in colpa? Sì. Provo un disagio? Altroché. Ho una personale responsabilità? No.


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi @Vera che uno la mette sul piano giudicante e inevitabilmente la risposta è di difesa-attacco-richiesta di riconoscimento?
> Come si spezza una catena comunicativa del genere? Parlando? Più si parla, più si creano catene.
> 
> @omicron io ho una mia idea di come spezzare la catena. Però se poi ti irriti e cerchi la catena con me... ?


Eh no io parlo, mi spiace, lui non si trattiene non mi trattengo neanche io eh, se qualcosa non mi piace o non mi sta bene lo dico 
E infatti gliel’ho detto e a quel punto si è accorto che poteva dire altro


----------



## Koala (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho avanzato  ipotesi.
> Comunque sì lo hai messo a confronto e l’amante lo hai mostrato come più sollecito verso i tuoi bisogni.
> Perché neghi ciò che è evidente?
> L'ipotesi è il senso di colpa. Non è così? Spiega.


Hai fatto un’ipotesi sbagliata in quel contesto… il mio intento non era mettere a confronto le due persone, mi dispiace se ho lasciato intendere questo… sono partita dalla discussione di Circe ed ho risposto all’intervento di Andromeda che mi ha fatto riflettere


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Hai fatto un’ipotesi sbagliata in quel contesto… il mio intento non era mettere a confronto le due persone, mi dispiace se ho lasciato intendere questo… sono partita dalla discussione di Circe ed ho risposto all’intervento di Andromeda che mi ha fatto riflettere


Va bene così. Non hai voglia di parlarne.


----------



## Vera (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi @Vera che uno la mette sul piano giudicante e inevitabilmente la risposta è di difesa-attacco-richiesta di riconoscimento?
> Come si spezza una catena comunicativa del genere? Parlando? Più si parla, più si creano catene.
> 
> @omicron io ho una mia idea di come spezzare la catena. Però se poi ti irriti e cerchi la catena con me... ?


Sicuramente parlarsi non porta sempre a capirsi. 
Una coppia però dovrebbe andare oltre le parole. Parlarsi significa anche osservare l'altro. I gesti, le espressioni, anche i silenzi, parlano.
La catena si spezza, secondo me, mettendosi un attimo nei panni dell'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sicuramente parlarsi non porta sempre a capirsi.
> Una coppia però dovrebbe andare oltre le parole. Parlarsi significa anche osservare l'altro. I gesti, le espressioni, anche i silenzi, parlano.
> La catena si spezza, secondo me, mettendosi un attimo nei panni dell'altro.


Non credo che sia facile. Nel forum ogni tanto ci provo, nel reale giro i tacchi (quasi sempre ).


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Testo

Se io, fossi stato un po' meno distante
Un po' meno orgoglioso, un po' meno che
Se lei fosse stata un po' meno gelosa
Un po' meno nervosa, un po' meno che
Ma se io, se lei, se io, se lei
Se noi avessimo dato all'amore la giusta importanza
L'impegno e il valore 
Se noi, amare vuol dire anche a volte 
Annullarsi per dare qualcosa in più
Ma se io, se lei, se io, se lei, se lei
Se io, se lei
Adesso dove sei?
Sotto quale cielo pensi al tuo domani?
Sotto quale caldo lenzuolo 
Stai facendo bene l'amore?
Sono contento ama, ama e non fermarti
E non aver nessuna paura
E non cercarmi dentro a nessuno
Se io, se lei
Se io, quando tutto finisce c'è sempre chi chiude la porta
E chi invece sta male
Se lei, chi ha sbagliato alla fine non conta
Conta solo che adesso non so più chi sei
Se io, se lei
Adesso dove sei?
Sotto quale cielo, pensi al tuo domani?
Sotto quale caldo lenzuolo
Stai facendo bene l'amore?
Sono contento ama, ama e non fermarti
E non aver nessuna paura
E non cercarmi dentro a nessuno
Se io, se lei
Se io
Sono contento ama
Ama e non fermarti, no
E non cercarmi dentro a nessuno
E non aver nessuna paura
Se io, se lei
Adesso
Con chi sei?


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Non mi sono fatto mancare niente, ho tradito e sono stato tradito.
> x il neretto, niente è difficile.
> Se uno vuole si riesce benissimo.
> Diciamo che l'egoismo ci conviene che prevalga sulla ragione.


Dipende da che tipo di storia hai....se è una storia magari che dura già da un bel po' è normale fidarsi della persona che hai come amante, nel tempo che ci passi insieme non è che scopi e basta, ci sono chiacchiere, confidenze, si crea comunque un rapporto tra due persone che con il tempo si conoscono sempre di più e fra cui nasce una sintonia che porta a parlare un po' di tutto...bene o male l'amante entra nella tua vita e piano piano arriva a conoscere un po' tutti gli aspetti di essa.
Diverso è se cerchi una persona solo per divertimento...ma questa per me è un'altra storia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. È personale. Anche ne pubblico c’è chi adora scavalcare.
> Una psicologa molti molti anni fa mi disse che la mia non competizione era molto competitiva, solo che non mi ponevo fuori dalla competizione, ma sopra. Un po’ come Frank Sinatra a X Factor. Ci sto ancora pensando perché invece mi percepisco fuori.


Beata te che riesci ad essere superiore a queste cose...io non riesco...te l'ho detto già altre volte...sono più materiale di te


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dipende da che tipo di storia hai....se è una storia magari che dura già da un bel po' è normale fidarsi della persona che hai come amante, nel tempo che ci passi insieme non è che scopi e basta, ci sono chiacchiere, confidenze, si crea comunque un rapporto tra due persone che con il tempo si conoscono sempre di più e fra cui nasce una sintonia che porta a parlare un po' di tutto...bene o male l'amante entra nella tua vita e piano piano arriva a conoscere un po' tutti gli aspetti di essa.
> Diverso è se cerchi una persona solo per divertimento...ma questa per me è un'altra storia.


Questa che descrivi non è una forma inevitabile di relazione adulterina, che descrivi denigrando ogni altro tipo di relazione adulterina, come se quella da te descritta fosse l’ideale o la forma nobile di tradimento che trova giustificazione nella qualità e nel sentimento.
Invece quella che tu descrivi è una relazione parallela, una relazione simil matrimoniale, solo ignota al primo marito (e alla prima moglie).
Sono noti i datati studi sociologici di Moreno che hanno rivelato che ognuno di noi vive in un rete relazionale in cui usa persone diverse ed è usato per attività diverse.
C’è la persona con cui andiamo a fare shopping, quella con cui andiamo a cena, quella con cui si va al cinema  che spesso non è la stessa con cui andiamo a teatro e sono persone diverse quelle a cui chiediamo aiuto se restiamo senza benzina o latte, ma perfino con i figli ci rapportiamo in modo diverso non solo per età, ma anche interessi.
Un amante rientra in questa rete e soddisfa bisogni diversi in momenti diversi.
Il problema è che possiamo raccontare al marito che siamo andate al cinema con Maria, ma non nel motel con Giuseppe.
Questo perché?
Perché quasi sempre solo uno dei due coniugi cerca il completamento con un amante e ancora meno sono coloro che cercano un coniuge parallelo che completa sentimentalmente e forse intimamente?
Questa è la cosa interessante.
Perché uno dei due ha questo bisogno?
Si lo so che l’amante non si cerca, ma capita perché si incontra una persona speciale.
Ma queste sono balle o alibi.
Un amante si sceglie di averlo tra le persone che si frequentano. Altrimenti si dice di no.
Perché si sceglie di trovare una compensazione, un completamento che il tradito non sceglie?
È solo questione di essere o no brave persone? Non credo proprio.
Credo che dipenda dalle aspettative, dalla accettazione della realtà e dei limiti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Beata te che riesci ad essere superiore a queste cose...io non riesco...te l'ho detto già altre volte...sono più materiale di te


Insomma, la presunzione non è una virtù.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Gli stili relazionali: quali sono e da cosa derivano - The Wom
					

Hai mai sentito parlare di stili relazionali o stili di attaccamento? Scopriamo esattamente cosa sono e quali sono, uno ad uno




					www.thewom.it


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa che descrivi non è una forma inevitabile di relazione adulterina, che descrivi denigrando ogni altro tipo di relazione adulterina, come se quella da te descritta fosse l’ideale o la forma nobile di tradimento che trova giustificazione nella qualità e nel sentimento.
> Invece quella che tu descrivi è una relazione parallela, una relazione simil matrimoniale, solo ignota al primo marito (e alla prima moglie).
> Sono noti i datati studi sociologici di Moreno che hanno rivelato che ognuno di noi vive in un rete relazionale in cui usa persone diverse ed è usato per attività diverse.
> C’è la persona con cui andiamo a fare shopping, quella con cui andiamo a cena, quella con cui si va al cinema  che spesso non è la stessa con cui andiamo a teatro e sono persone diverse quelle a cui chiediamo aiuto se restiamo senza benzina o latte, ma perfino con i figli ci rapportiamo in modo diverso non solo per età, ma anche interessi.
> ...


Ma io non voglio giustificare il tradimento o fare apparire nobile la cosa o meno che meno sono tra quelli che dico che il tradimento "capita"...ho sempre detto che si sceglie di tradire, ognuno con i suoi perché...l'unica cosa che ho contestato nel discorso di Warlock è il fatto di poter scegliere gli argomenti da trattare con l'amante....si sta parlando di un rapporto che nasce tra due persone, come tale ha un'evoluzione, nascono sentimenti ed emozioni ed in genere il tempo che trascorriamo insieme all'amante lo facciamo passare certamente facendo sesso ma anche parlando e confrontandoci come succede di normale in tutti i rapporti...siamo animali sociali e come tali socializziamo...l'errore tuo come quello di Warlock è parlare del tradimento come di una cosa che nasce esclusivamente per divertirsi, come lo mettete voi questo tipo di relazione è vuota, non è così...almeno per come l'ho vissuta io e per come ne ho lette molte altre.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio giustificare il tradimento o fare apparire nobile la cosa o meno che meno sono tra quelli che dico che il tradimento "capita"...ho sempre detto che si sceglie di tradire, ognuno con i suoi perché...l'unica cosa che ho contestato nel discorso di Warlock è il fatto di poter scegliere gli argomenti da trattare con l'amante....si sta parlando di un rapporto che nasce tra due persone, come tale ha un'evoluzione, nascono sentimenti ed emozioni ed in genere il tempo che trascorriamo insieme all'amante lo facciamo passare certamente facendo sesso ma anche parlando e confrontandoci come succede di normale in tutti i rapporti...siamo animali sociali e come tali socializziamo...*l'errore tuo *come quello di Warlock *è parlare del tradimento come di una cosa che nasce esclusivamente per divertirsi*, come lo mettete voi questo tipo di relazione è vuota, non è così...almeno per come l'ho vissuta io e per come ne ho lette molte altre.


Io ho detto questo? 
Ho detto tutt’altro.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho detto questo?
> Ho detto tutt’altro.


Hai detto che io descrivo una relazione adulterina denigrando altre forme che possono esistere...certo che ci sono altri tipi di rapporti ma lo scopare e basta io non lo chiamo avere un amante ...anche il discorso che hai riportato dello scegliersi le persone ed usarle in base ai nostri bisogni non lo trovo molto realistico, io non suddiviso le persone che popolano la mia vita in base a quello che possono fare per me, io ho solo la distinzione tra quelle con cui mi trovo bene e quelle che invece non fanno al caso mio...mi sembra un po' tanto riduttivo dire questa persona mi fa comodo per parlare mentre con quest'altra ci vado volentieri al cinema...poi mi sbaglierò io ma non mi riconosco in queste descrizioni di rapporti.


----------



## Vera (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Hai detto che io descrivo una relazione adulterina denigrando altre forme che possono esistere...certo che ci sono altri tipi di rapporti ma lo scopare e basta io non lo chiamo avere un amante ...anche il discorso che hai riportato dello scegliersi le persone ed usarle in base ai nostri bisogni non lo trovo molto realistico, io non suddiviso le persone che popolano la mia vita in base a quello che possono fare per me, io ho solo la distinzione tra quelle con cui mi trovo bene e quelle che invece non fanno al caso mio...mi sembra un po' tanto riduttivo dire questa persona mi fa comodo per parlare mentre con quest'altra ci vado volentieri al cinema...poi mi sbaglierò io ma non mi riconosco in queste descrizioni di rapporti.


Non contesto il resto perché non ho seguito il discorso e non avendo avuto amanti non ritengo di poter parlare... Ho però una curiosità. Dici che lo scopare e basta non lo chiami avere un amante. Come lo chiami?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Hai detto che io descrivo una relazione adulterina denigrando altre forme che possono esistere...certo che ci sono altri tipi di rapporti ma lo scopare e basta io non lo chiamo avere un amante ...anche il discorso che hai riportato dello scegliersi le persone ed usarle in base ai nostri bisogni non lo trovo molto realistico, io non suddiviso le persone che popolano la mia vita in base a quello che possono fare per me, io ho solo la distinzione tra quelle con cui mi trovo bene e quelle che invece non fanno al caso mio...mi sembra un po' tanto riduttivo dire questa persona mi fa comodo per parlare mentre con quest'altra ci vado volentieri al cinema...poi mi sbaglierò io ma non mi riconosco in queste descrizioni di rapporti.


Scusa, sicuramente incapacità mia, ma dicevo altro.
Provo a riportare il mio post evidenziando le parti fondamentali.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa che descrivi non è una forma inevitabile di relazione adulterina, che descrivi denigrando ogni altro tipo di relazione adulterina, come se quella da te descritta fosse l’ideale o la forma nobile di tradimento che trova giustificazione nella qualità e nel sentimento.
> Invece quella che tu descrivi è una relazione parallela, una relazione simil matrimoniale, solo ignota al primo marito (e alla prima moglie).
> Sono noti i datati studi sociologici di Moreno che hanno rivelato che ognuno di noi vive in un rete relazionale in cui usa persone diverse ed è usato per attività diverse.
> C’è la persona con cui andiamo a fare shopping, quella con cui andiamo a cena, quella con cui si va al cinema  che spesso non è la stessa con cui andiamo a teatro e sono persone diverse quelle a cui chiediamo aiuto se restiamo senza benzina o latte, ma perfino con i figli ci rapportiamo in modo diverso non solo per età, ma anche interessi.
> ...


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ok mettiamola così: Capita la persona speciale a cui non si sa dire di no? Bene, accettiamo il fatto e iniziamo una relazione, che deve però avere delle regole e dei ruoli precisi.
Se andiamo oltre, dovremmo lasciare il cornuto che ci sta accanto.
Perche, per come la vedo io, posso sopportare, accettare un tradimento, ma se so che ad esempio mia moglie ha parlato della nostra famiglia con il suo amante e ha preso delle decisioni considerando i  suoi consigli su cose riguardanti il nucleo famigliare, la caccio di casa in un nanosecondo e inizio una guerra che se la ricorderà per sempre


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ok mettiamola così: Capita la persona speciale a cui non si sa dire di no? Bene, accettiamo il fatto e iniziamo una relazione, che deve però avere delle regole e dei ruoli precisi.
> Se andiamo oltre, dovremmo lasciare il cornuto che ci sta accanto.
> Perche, per come la vedo io, posso sopportare, accettare un tradimento, ma se so che ad esempio mia moglie ha parlato della nostra famiglia con il suo amante e ha preso delle decisioni considerando i  suoi consigli su cose riguardanti il nucleo famigliare, la caccio di casa in un nanosecondo e inizio una guerra che se la ricorderà per sempre


Ma che persona speciale!
Sono tutti speciali come il g.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ok mettiamola così: Capita la persona speciale a cui non si sa dire di no? Bene, accettiamo il fatto e iniziamo una relazione, che deve però avere delle regole e dei ruoli precisi.
> Se andiamo oltre, dovremmo lasciare il cornuto che ci sta accanto.
> Perche, per come la vedo io, posso sopportare, accettare un tradimento, ma se so che ad esempio mia moglie ha parlato della nostra famiglia con il suo amante e ha preso delle decisioni considerando i  suoi consigli su cose riguardanti il nucleo famigliare, la caccio di casa in un nanosecondo e inizio una guerra che se la ricorderà per sempre


Potrebbe avere dato semplicemente una chiave di lettura differente rispetto a quella del marito...
Essendo esterno alla famiglia potrebbe aver visto la situazione con occhi diversi...
Magari più obbiettivi...


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Potrebbe avere dato semplicemente una chiave di lettura differente rispetto a quella del marito...
> Essendo esterno alla famiglia potrebbe aver visto la situazione con occhi diversi...
> Magari più obbiettivi...


O magari meno visto che ha un'interesse. Magari è un'amante innamorato e il suo interesse è mettere zizzania, magari la fedifraga di turno è una boccalona che crede a tutto quello che dice l'amante perchè è nella fase farfalle nello stomaco e si fida di consigli dati alla cazzo.
Insomma ripeto se vuoi tradire stai alle regole che dicono che della vita della propria famiglia non si parla.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> O magari meno visto che ha un'interesse. Magari è un'amante innamorato e il suo interesse è mettere zizzania, magari la fedifraga di turno è una boccalona che crede a tutto quello che dice l'amante perchè è nella fase farfalle nello stomaco e si fida di consigli dati alla cazzo.
> Insomma ripeto se vuoi tradire stai alle regole che dicono che della vita della propria famiglia non si parla.


Ognuno mette le regole che crede...
Ma è praticamente impossibile non accennare nulla della propria vita familiare....
Ma anche un semplice...quel somaro di mio figlio ha preso 3 in scienze...
Ho chiamato mia figlia per questo motivo...
Tanto per farti degli esempi...
Ma anche qualcosa di più impegnativo...


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ognuno mette le regole che crede...
> Ma è praticamente impossibile non accennare nulla della propria vita familiare....
> Ma anche un semplice...quel somaro di mio figlio ha preso 3 in scienze...
> Ho chiamato mia figlia per questo motivo...
> ...


Non sto dicendo quello, dico che se mia moglie va a CHIEDERE consiglio all'amante su questioni legate al nucleo famigliare e prende decisioni sulla base dei consigli ricevuti, ha le valigie fuori di casa senza possibilità di appello


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo quello, dico che se mia moglie va a CHIEDERE consiglio all'amante su questioni legate al nucleo famigliare e prende decisioni sulla base dei consigli ricevuti, ha le valigie fuori di casa senza possibilità di appello


Ho capito...
Ma onestamente potrebbe ricevere un parere differente...essendo l amante cmq fuori dalla casa coniugale...
Potrebbe vedere il quadro da un altra angolatura...


----------



## Varlam (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ho capito...
> Ma onestamente potrebbe ricevere un parere differente...essendo l amante cmq fuori dalla casa coniugale...
> Potrebbe vedere il quadro da un altra angolatura...


Brava(?)giulia , cosa ci stai confessando?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Brava(?)giulia , cosa ci stai confessando?



Nulla...
Ma io ho un abitudine ..con le persone mi apro...
Quindi racconto di me...
E lo stesso gli altri...
Non trovo nulla di male!


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ho capito...
> Ma onestamente potrebbe ricevere un parere differente...essendo l amante cmq fuori dalla casa coniugale...
> Potrebbe vedere il quadro da un altra angolatura...





Warlock ha detto:


> O magari meno visto che ha un'interesse. Magari è un'amante innamorato e il suo interesse è mettere zizzania, magari la fedifraga di turno è una boccalona che crede a tutto quello che dice l'amante perchè è nella fase farfalle nello stomaco e si fida di consigli dati alla cazzo.


Stiamo andando in loop


----------



## Koala (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo quello, dico che se mia moglie va a CHIEDERE consiglio all'amante su questioni legate al nucleo famigliare e prende decisioni sulla base dei consigli ricevuti, ha le valigie fuori di casa senza possibilità di appello


Ah adesso è una cosa che riguarda te, quando parlavi con me l’hai presentata come una regola universale!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ah adesso è una cosa che riguarda te, quando parlavi con me l’hai presentata come una regola universale!


Ma ogni tradito diventa furibondo.
Prova a chiedere come argomento delle colleghe


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Stiamo andando in loop


Sono io...
Mando in loop


----------



## Varlam (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nulla...
> Ma io ho un abitudine ..*con le persone mi apro*...
> Quindi racconto di me...
> E lo stesso gli altri...
> Non trovo nulla di male!


Spero d’incontrarti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Spero d’incontrarti.


Beh fidati se mi incontri mi riconosci...

Ma poi... ti peggioro il loop


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Testo
> 
> Se io, fossi stato un po' meno distante
> Un po' meno orgoglioso, un po' meno che
> ...


----------



## Varlam (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh fidati se mi incontri mi riconosci...
> 
> Ma poi... ti peggioro il loop


Ok, allora voglio incontrarti con Ipazia, così mi portano via.
Fa anche rima.


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nulla...
> Ma io ho un abitudine ..con le persone mi apro...
> Quindi racconto di me...
> E lo stesso gli altri...
> Non trovo nulla di male!


Io l’Amante non ce l’ho mai avuto, ma la penso come te


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che persona speciale!
> Sono tutti speciali come il g.


Ma anche no


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Ok, allora voglio incontrarti con Ipazia, così mi portano via.
> Fa anche rima.


Organizza..
Fai un gruppo su wa...


----------



## Varlam (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Organizza..
> Fai un gruppo su wa...


Ok, via Ippocrate , Milano.
Poi mi fermo li.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Ok, via Ippocrate , Milano.
> Poi mi fermo li.


Ok come ci arrivo?
Io non guido...
Non farmi usare Google Maps...
Mi perdo


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non contesto il resto perché non ho seguito il discorso e non avendo avuto amanti non ritengo di poter parlare... Ho però una curiosità. Dici che lo scopare e basta non lo chiami avere un amante. Come lo chiami?


Lo chiamo il niente.... è un tipo di relazione che a me personalmente non è mai interessata, neppure quando ero sola e giovane...lo scopare per me è solo la conseguenza dello stare bene con una persona, non potrei mai andare a letto con un uomo che non mi piace anche di testa...per me l'amante è più di un amico e meno di un fidanzato... è comunque una persona che conosco bene e con cui parlo e mi confronto volentieri su tutti gli argomenti...anche a me è capitato di parlare con lui dei figli, siamo entrambi genitori e molte volte un occhio fuori dal contesto familiare può aiutare a vedere più nitidamente e senza preconcetti le cose...non ci ho mai visto niente di male sinceramente ...


----------



## Varlam (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok come ci arrivo?
> Io non guido...
> Non farmi usare Google Maps...
> Mi perdo


Fermata MM Affori


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa, sicuramente incapacità mia, ma dicevo altro.
> Provo a riportare il mio post evidenziando le parti fondamentali.


Ma sono domande che hanno risposte diverse a seconda di chi ti risponde...ognuno ha la propria storia e le proprie esigenze...le persone stesse cambiano  nel tempo, se parlavi con me qualche anno fa ti avrei detto che non sarei mai stata capace di tradire, che piuttosto avrei lasciato mio marito...invece ho tradito e sono rimasta in casa...non ti saprò mai dare una risposta che possa essere soddisfacente per tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma sono domande che hanno risposte diverse a seconda di chi ti risponde...ognuno ha la propria storia e le proprie esigenze...le persone stesse cambiano  nel tempo, se parlavi con me qualche anno fa ti avrei detto che non sarei mai stata capace di tradire, che piuttosto avrei lasciato mio marito...invece ho tradito e sono rimasta in casa...non ti saprò mai dare una risposta che possa essere soddisfacente per tutti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Ma perché???? Non dirmi che non ho ancora capito il tuo ragionamento


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma perché???? Non dirmi che non ho ancora capito il tuo ragionamento


Perché ognuno parla per sé, per la propria esperienza e il proprio pensiero. È dai vari pensieri che si ricava una idea generale.
Altrimenti si possono solo dire banalità tipo Etta.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ognuno parla per sé, per la propria esperienza e il proprio pensiero. È dai vari pensieri che si ricava una idea generale.
> Altrimenti si possono solo dire banalità tipo Etta.


Ma io l'ho già detto come ho vissuto il tradimento....sarei solo ripetitiva....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Fermata MM Affori
> View attachment 10584


Va beh ..
In mp girami nome e cognome...
E data di nascita...
Poi se sei reale...arrivo...
Prima devo consultare i miei archivi


----------



## Koala (2 Ottobre 2022)

Gia il fatto che sia @CIRCE74 che @bravagiulia75 la pensano come me mi consola… parlare di una cosa mia con una persona con la quale ho una certa confidenza è una cosa normale e mi viene proprio naturale farlo… scopare e basta non avrebbe nessun senso PER ME!

E comunque spesso ho letto anche Pinco dire che con l’amante parla di tutto, nonostante lui non abbia alcun tipo di problema a casa…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Gia il fatto che sia @CIRCE74 che @bravagiulia75 la pensano come me mi consola… parlare di una cosa mia con una persona con la quale ho una certa confidenza è una cosa normale e mi viene proprio naturale farlo… scopare e basta non avrebbe nessun senso PER ME!
> 
> E comunque spesso ho letto anche Pinco dire che con l’amante parla di tutto, nonostante lui non abbia alcun tipo di problema a casa…


Esatto...se qualcuno ti infila il cazzo nella figa è perché...
C è qualcosa...
C'è un minimo di interesse...
E quindi io ci parlo...
Ma io parlo anche prima...


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

La leggerezza con cui dite certe cose mi fa tremare le gambe all'idea di cosa succederà nel caso veniate scoperte....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Non è leggerezza...
È vivere le cose in prima persona....
Io da infedele non posso giustificarmi ...ma posso dirti che se uno arriva a tradire ha i suoi perché.  .non come scusa ..
Ma probabilmente non siamo fatti per essere fedeli...
O meglio...
Non tutti..possono essere fedeli!


----------



## Varlam (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non è leggerezza...
> È vivere le cose in prima persona....
> Io da infedele non posso giustificarmi ...ma posso dirti che se uno arriva a tradire ha i suoi perché.  .non come scusa ..
> Ma probabilmente non siamo fatti per essere fedeli...
> ...


Sono già in loop.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Sono già in loop.


Non ne esci più allora


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> La leggerezza con cui dite certe cose mi fa tremare le gambe all'idea di cosa succederà nel caso veniate scoperte....


Tu perché hai tradito?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Sono nel forum da molti anni, ma ho letto poche persone così certe di aver capito tutto di sé come voi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono nel forum da molti anni, ma ho letto poche persone così certe di aver capito tutto di sé come voi.


Non l ho capito...
...
Sono nel voi o sono fuori???


----------



## Varlam (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non l ho capito...
> ...
> Sono nel voi o sono fuori???


Fuori sicuramente


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non l ho capito...
> ...
> Sono nel voi o sono fuori???


Sei nel voi.


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tu perché hai tradito?


Per il solito motivo della maggior parte dei traditori, rapporto consolidato e un po monotono, una tizia che ti adula e ti fa richieste esplicite (poi egregiamente mantenute) autostima a mille e molta incoscienza.
Però dagli sbagli si impara, ho visto il casino che avevo creato ma non ho appreso appieno il dolore causato. Quando le parti si sono invertite, ho capito appieno sulla mia pelle il dolore che si prova.
E ho promesso a me stesso di non causare mai più un dolore simile alla persona che mi sta accanto, che si fida di me, che con me ha creato e continua a creare un progetto e he ha messo la sua vita nelle mie mani.
Non riuscirei a guardarmi più allo specchio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei nel voi.


Cosa quindi avrei capito più della gente normale?
Fammi capire...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Fuori sicuramente



Ti offro una birra e una canna...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Per il solito motivo della maggior parte dei traditori, rapporto consolidato e un po monotono, una tizia che ti adula e ti fa richieste esplicite (poi egregiamente mantenute) autostima a mille e molta incoscienza.
> Però dagli sbagli si impara, ho visto il casino che avevo creato ma non ho appreso appieno il dolore causato. Quando le parti si sono invertite, ho capito appieno sulla mia pelle il dolore che si prova.
> E ho promesso a me stesso di non causare mai più un dolore simile alla persona che mi sta accanto, che si fida di me, che con me ha creato e continua a creare un progetto e he ha messo la sua vita nelle mie mani.
> Non riuscirei a guardarmi più allo specchio


...santo subito...tu...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono nel forum da molti anni, ma ho letto poche persone così certe di aver capito tutto di sé come voi.


Ma che vuoi dire con questo discorso? Non riesco a capire a cosa stai alludendo...si sta parlando di persone con cui siamo andate a letto ..secondo me non c'è cosa più intima di questa e sinceramente prima di arrivare ad un legame tale dovrò pur considerare la persona che ho come amante una persona degna di essere ascoltata...per me è il minimo sindacabile...se non c'è quantomeno un minimo di stima si cade in relazioni che non hanno senso...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Per il solito motivo della maggior parte dei traditori, rapporto consolidato e un po monotono, una tizia che ti adula e ti fa richieste esplicite (poi egregiamente mantenute) autostima a mille e molta incoscienza.
> Però dagli sbagli si impara, ho visto il casino che avevo creato ma non ho appreso appieno il dolore causato. Quando le parti si sono invertite, ho capito appieno sulla mia pelle il dolore che si prova.
> E ho promesso a me stesso di non causare mai più un dolore simile alla persona che mi sta accanto, che si fida di me, che con me ha creato e continua a creare un progetto e he ha messo la sua vita nelle mie mani.
> Non riuscirei a guardarmi più allo specchio


Ecco ora capisco perché ragioni così...te hai scelto questa solo perché ti adulava, non hai scelto una persona che ti piaceva veramente, per te poteva essere lei come chiunque altra...con queste basi sicuramente non crei un rapporto dove anche il dialogo ha importanza.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ecco ora capisco perché ragioni così...te hai scelto questa solo perché ti adulava, non hai scelto una persona che ti piaceva veramente, per te poteva essere lei come chiunque altra...con queste basi sicuramente non crei un rapporto dove anche il dialogo ha importanza.


E poi ...si arriva ad essere tutti talebani...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cosa quindi avrei capito più della gente normale?
> Fammi capire...


Non ho detto che tu, come Circe e Koala che hanno partecipato alla discussione, avete capito più della gente normale, ho detto che siete certe di avere capito tutto e che siete immobili nel credere che parlare di cose intime della famiglia sia accettabile.
Ribadisco che potreste provare a chiedere il parere al coniuge, magari raccontando che ne discutevano al lavoro o sull’autobus, rispetto al chiedere consigli all’amante.
So benissimo che chi tradisce in qualche forma cerca di inserire l’amante nella propria vita (salvo poi dire che è una bolla che non interferisce) come appunto un coniuge parallelo. Ma questo dimostra solo che chi tradisce non ha la minima idea di come una relazione destabilizzi il matrimonio.


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ecco ora capisco perché ragioni così...te hai scelto questa solo perché ti adulava, non hai scelto una persona che ti piaceva veramente, per te poteva essere lei come chiunque altra...con queste basi sicuramente non crei un rapporto dove anche il dialogo ha importanza.


Maporcapupattola, ma se devi avere un rapporto così con l'amante sei una bigama. Molla quel povero cornuto di tuo marito e sii coerente con le tue scelte


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che tu, come Circe e Koala che hanno partecipato alla discussione, avete capito più della gente normale, ho detto che siete certe di avere capito tutto e che siete immobili nel credere che parlare di cose intime della famiglia sia accettabile.
> Ribadisco che potreste provare a chiedere il parere al coniuge, magari raccontando che ne discutevano al lavoro o sull’autobus, rispetto al chiedere consigli all’amante.
> So benissimo che chi tradisce in qualche forma cerca di inserire l’amante nella propria vita (salvo poi dire che è una bolla che non interferisce) come appunto un coniuge parallelo. Ma questo dimostra solo che chi tradisce non ha la minima idea di come una relazione destabilizzi il matrimonio.


Hai ragione...
Fino ad un certo punto...
Anche se con te mi scontro spesso. .
Non posso che leggerti e riflettere su quello che dici....ma a sto giro onestamente hai ...un po'..torto.   .
Se stai con uno... inevitabilmente ci parli.....


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Per il solito motivo della maggior parte dei traditori, rapporto consolidato e un po monotono, una tizia che ti adula e ti fa richieste esplicite (poi egregiamente mantenute) autostima a mille e molta incoscienza.
> Però dagli sbagli si impara, ho visto il casino che avevo creato ma non ho appreso appieno il dolore causato. Quando le parti si sono invertite, ho capito appieno sulla mia pelle il dolore che si prova.
> E ho promesso a me stesso di non causare mai più un dolore simile alla persona che mi sta accanto, che si fida di me, che con me ha creato e continua a creare un progetto e he ha messo la sua vita nelle mie mani.
> Non riuscirei a guardarmi più allo specchio


Però hai tradito con leggerezza 
Solo dopo hai capito effettivamente cosa avevi fatto 
Come te, anche loro. No?


----------



## Koala (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono nel forum da molti anni, ma ho letto poche persone così certe di aver capito tutto di sé come voi.


Beata te che hai capito tutto della vita


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che tu, come Circe e Koala che hanno partecipato alla discussione, avete capito più della gente normale, ho detto che siete certe di avere capito tutto e che siete immobili nel credere che parlare di cose intime della famiglia sia accettabile.
> Ribadisco che potreste provare a chiedere il parere al coniuge, magari raccontando che ne discutevano al lavoro o sull’autobus, rispetto al chiedere consigli all’amante.
> So benissimo che chi tradisce in qualche forma cerca di inserire l’amante nella propria vita (salvo poi dire che è una bolla che non interferisce) come appunto un coniuge parallelo. Ma questo dimostra solo che chi tradisce non ha la minima idea di come una relazione destabilizzi il matrimonio.


Scusa però quando sei con una persona alla quale vuoi bene, penso che sia naturale parlare, quando frequentavo lo sposato ma anche il convivente è capitato che mi parlassero della loro famiglia, l’ho trovata una cosa naturale e mi era anche piaciuta l’intimità che si era creata


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che tu, come Circe e Koala che hanno partecipato alla discussione, avete capito più della gente normale, ho detto che siete certe di avere capito tutto e che siete immobili nel credere che parlare di cose intime della famiglia sia accettabile.
> Ribadisco che potreste provare a chiedere il parere al coniuge, magari raccontando che ne discutevano al lavoro o sull’autobus, rispetto al chiedere consigli all’amante.
> So benissimo che chi tradisce in qualche forma cerca di inserire l’amante nella propria vita (salvo poi dire che è una bolla che non interferisce) come appunto un coniuge parallelo. Ma questo dimostra solo che chi tradisce non ha la minima idea di come una relazione destabilizzi il matrimonio.


Forse ti apro una visuale che non avevi ancora considerato...per tradire devi trovare la persona di cui ti fidi, che sia il più possibile compatibile con te, molto più che in una relazione normale...
Io parlo del mio tradimento qui, in un forum, con un Nick per non farmi riconoscere, farti un amante significa mettere la tua vita nelle sue mani, il tuo amante avrebbe la facoltà volendo di distruggerti la vita...va da sé che se ti fidi al tal punto di accettare di iniziare una relazione clandestina con questa persona la fiducia si estenderà a tutto quello che riguarda la tua vita...non so se sono stata chiara ..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Forse ti apro una visuale che non avevi ancora considerato...per tradire devi trovare la persona di cui ti fidi, che sia il più possibile compatibile con te, molto più che in una relazione normale...
> Io parlo del mio tradimento qui, in un forum, con un Nick per non farmi riconoscere, farti un amante significa mettere la tua vita nelle sue mani, il tuo amante avrebbe la facoltà volendo di distruggerti la vita...va da sé che se ti fidi al tal punto di accettare di iniziare una relazione clandestina con questa persona la fiducia si estenderà a tutto quello che riguarda la tua vita...non so se sono stata chiara ..


Quanti si sono fidati?
Quanti hanno abbassato le difese?
Gli amanti..loro...
Altrimenti sarebbero solo i depositari del loro cazzo..


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Maporcapupattola, ma se devi avere un rapporto così con l'amante sei una bigama. Molla quel povero cornuto di tuo marito e sii coerente con le tue scelte


A parte che io adesso non ho nessun amante...se permetti se proprio proprio devo rischiare il mio matrimonio cerco di rischiare per una cosa che effettivamente valga la pena vivere..e alla scopata nuda e cruda io non ho mai dato tutta questa importanza.


----------



## Koala (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa però quando sei con una persona alla quale vuoi bene, penso che sia naturale parlare, quando frequentavo lo sposato ma anche il convivente è capitato che mi parlassero della loro famiglia, l’ho trovata una cosa naturale e mi era anche piaciuta l’intimità che si era creata


Quando ho conosciuto l’altro non era altro che un amico… abbiamo sempre parlato di tutto, ci siamo sempre dati consigli… l’intimità fisica si è creata dopo un bel po’ di tempo… quindi oggi se ho la ragazzina col mal dj testa mi viene naturale dirlo a lui, mo che mi consiglia la tachipirina essendo nel campo medico è scontato, solo che io so che a mia figlia non fa effetto e quindi opto per altro… a lui l’avrò detto tante volte che a mia figlia fa male ma non pretendo che se ne ricordi idem io se lui mi racconta cose sue… 
È UN ALTRO ESEMPIO QUESTO


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi dire con questo discorso? Non riesco a capire a cosa stai alludendo...si sta parlando di persone con cui siamo andate a letto ..secondo me non c'è cosa più intima di questa e sinceramente prima di arrivare ad un legame tale dovrò pur considerare la persona che ho come amante una persona degna di essere ascoltata...per me è il minimo sindacabile...se non c'è quantomeno un minimo di stima si cade in relazioni che non hanno senso...


Ho risposto dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai ragione...
> Fino ad un certo punto...
> Anche se con te mi scontro spesso. .
> Non posso che leggerti e riflettere su quello che dici....ma a sto giro onestamente hai ...un po'..torto.   .
> Se stai con uno... inevitabilmente ci parli.....


C’è modo e modo e ci sono argomenti che attengono alla coppia o alla coppia genitoriali e che è inopportuno (uso un aggettivo molto blando) mettere in comune con l’amante.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa però quando sei con una persona alla quale vuoi bene, penso che sia naturale parlare, quando frequentavo lo sposato ma anche il convivente è capitato che mi parlassero della loro famiglia, l’ho trovata una cosa naturale e *mi era anche piaciuta l’intimità che si era creata*.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è modo e modo e ci sono argomenti che attengono alla coppia o alla coppia genitoriali e che è inopportuno (uso un aggettivo molto blando) mettere in comune con l’amante.


Bruni...
Io parlo cazzo...
Poi posso ignorare  tuo parere...
Ma chi ...mi conosce sa che io amo aprirmi...
E di contro si aprono anche loro...
Vale per tutti .


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Beata te che hai capito tutto della vita


Ho detto il contrario.
Non si finisce mai di capire e la visione delle relazioni cambia. Se si resta fermi tetragoni, non c’è evoluzione.


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Che c’è?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Forse ti apro una visuale che non avevi ancora considerato...per tradire devi trovare la persona di cui ti fidi, che sia il più possibile compatibile con te, molto più che in una relazione normale...
> Io parlo del mio tradimento qui, in un forum, con un Nick per non farmi riconoscere, farti un amante significa mettere la tua vita nelle sue mani, il tuo amante avrebbe la facoltà volendo di distruggerti la vita...va da sé che se ti fidi al tal punto di accettare di iniziare una relazione clandestina con questa persona la fiducia si estenderà a tutto quello che riguarda la tua vita...non so se sono stata chiara ..


Chiarissimo.
Tu ti rendi conto che tu ti fidi più dell’amante di quanto tuo marito possa fidarsi di te?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che c’è?


Ti piaceva entrare nell’intimità di un’altra coppia e di un’altra famiglia.
Ti rendi conto?


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però hai tradito con leggerezza
> Solo dopo hai capito effettivamente cosa avevi fatto
> Come te, anche loro. No?


Ma qui si sta parlando di andare a raccontare non i cazzi tuoi, ma i cazzi della tua famiglia che dovrebbe invece essere protetta dalla relazione fedifraga.
Quello che non capisco è che credono anche di essere nella ragione.
Stanno cercando in qualche modo di creare una famiglia surrogata con l'amante.
ma come cazzo puoi pensare di raccontare a quello con cui mi tradisci, i miei problemi o i problemi dei figli e chiedere consiglio?
Ma raccontagli i cazzi tuoi e tieni fuori e protetta la famiglia
Se no sei una merda galattica
Eccheccazzo


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiarissimo.
> Tu ti rendi conto che tu ti fidi più dell’amante di quanto tuo marito possa fidarsi di te?


Bruni possiamo stare qui una vita intera a parlare...questa tua risposta è un po' un tapparmi la bocca buttandomi li sempre il solito discorso che io tradendo ho fatto una cosa bruttissima nei confronti di mio marito...questo ormai è assodato, il fatto che mio marito non dovrebbe più fidarsi di me è palese...ma non cambia il fatto che io del mio amante mi sono fidata e a tutt'ora mi fido.


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piaceva entrare nell’intimità di un’altra coppia e di un’altra famiglia.
> Ti rendi conto?


Mi piaceva che loro stessero così bene con me da parlare liberamente 
Poi non è che mi confessassero tutti i fatti loro


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ma qui si sta parlando di andare a raccontare non i cazzi tuoi, ma i cazzi della tua famiglia che dovrebbe invece essere protetta dalla relazione fedifraga.
> Quello che non capisco è che credono anche di essere nella ragione.
> Stanno cercando in qualche modo di creare una famiglia surrogata con l'amante.
> ma come cazzo puoi pensare di raccontare a quello con cui mi tradisci, i miei problemi o i problemi dei figli e chiedere consiglio?
> ...


Io non sono tanto allibita da questo, quanto da come viene rivendicato come un diritto, anzi una cosa naturale.
Vuol dire non avere prima del tradimento percezione di avere un rapporto intimo con il coniuge, una intimità da proteggere.


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ma qui si sta parlando di andare a raccontare non i cazzi tuoi, ma i cazzi della tua famiglia che dovrebbe invece essere protetta dalla relazione fedifraga.
> Quello che non capisco è che credono anche di essere nella ragione.
> Stanno cercando in qualche modo di creare una famiglia surrogata con l'amante.
> ma come cazzo puoi pensare di raccontare a quello con cui mi tradisci, i miei problemi o i problemi dei figli e chiedere consiglio?
> ...


No ma secondo me esagerate, sei lì con l’amante, persona alla quale vuoi bene, che magari ti vede pensierosa e ti chiede come va e a quel punto puoi decidere se tacere o magari sfogarti un po’ 
Non ci vedo il dolo nel cercare un secondo marito, ci vedo solo due persone che si vogliono bene e parlano


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono tanto allibita da questo, quanto da come viene rivendicato come un diritto, anzi una cosa naturale.
> Vuol dire non avere prima del tradimento percezione di avere un rapporto intimo con il coniuge, una intimità da proteggere.


Ma che tipo di intimità? Quanto ce l’ha lungo? Se fa rumore mentre mangia? Sé rutta a tavola? Scusa ma fatico a capirti


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi piaceva che loro stessero così bene con me da parlare liberamente
> Poi non è che mi confessassero tutti i fatti loro


Quindi ti piaceva essere messa a parte.
Capisco allora.
Ma adesso ti rendi conto che esiste una sfera intima con tuo marito e della tua famiglia che non vuoi dare in pasto a un amante?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che tipo di intimità? Quanto ce l’ha lungo? Se fa rumore mentre mangia? Sé rutta a tavola? Scusa ma fatico a capirti


Non hai una sfera intima?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi ti piaceva essere messa a parte.
> Capisco allora.
> Ma adesso ti rendi conto che esiste una sfera intima con tuo marito e della tua famiglia che non vuoi dare in pasto a un amante?


Se hai un amante...
Stai già dando una parte di te...in pasto...
Nel momento che ti volano gli slip...
Hai già varcato un ...limite...


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi ti piaceva essere messa a parte.
> Capisco allora.
> Ma adesso ti rendi conto che esiste una sfera intima con tuo marito e della tua famiglia che non vuoi dare in pasto a un amante?


Come ho scritto prima, non capisco cosa intendi 
Quando ho trovato il mio ex mesi fa, abbiamo parlato delle rispettive famiglie, gli ho detto dello stato di salute di mio padre (che conosce), gli ho chiesto dei suoi, cose magari personali, certo, ma non ho pensato che fosse sbagliato 
O forse è sbagliato se ne parli con l’amante per via del sesso?


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai una sfera intima?


Non so cosa intendi


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se hai un amante...
> Stai già dando una parte di te...in pasto...
> Nel momento che ti volano gli slip...
> Hai già varcato un ...limite...


Un conto è dare l’intimità del tuo corpo (comunque si chiama tradimento) un altro conto è dare in pasto l’intimità di coppia e della famiglia.
Ma tu pensi che esista questa sfera intima?


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è dare l’intimità del tuo corpo (comunque si chiama tradimento) un altro conto è dare in pasto l’intimità di coppia e della famiglia.
> Ma tu pensi che esista questa sfera intima?


In pasto?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è dare l’intimità del tuo corpo (comunque si chiama tradimento) un altro conto è dare in pasto l’intimità di coppia e della famiglia.
> Ma tu pensi che esista questa sfera intima?


Io se do me ...
Do il mio totale...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non so cosa intendi


Evidentemente non la hai.
Altrimenti non ci sarebbe questa difficoltà a capirsi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io se do me ...
> Do il mio totale...


TE! Ma tuo marito e tua figlia non sono te.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> TE! Ma tuo marito e tua figlia non sono te.


O cazzo bruni ..
Ma se io e te scopiamo come due ricci...c è cmq un momento in cui ...
Si parla...
Tua figlia che fa..?
Mia figlia è al mare col moroso...e tac...faccio vedere le foto ..
L attimo dopo lui..
Io ho fatto una ferrata con mio figlio...
E tac foto ...
Cazzo non siamo alberi...ci muoviamo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Faccio un esempio scemo, scemo perché non apprezzo il regista.
Avete visto il film Unfathfull?
Il marito tradito, che poi è interpretato da Richard Gere, perde la testa quando vede che la moglie ha regalato all’amante una palla di neve che rappresentava un momento importante del loro matrimonio.
In un film devono usare oggetti concreti.


----------



## Venice30 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Sono una famiglia allargata, solo che i coniugi non lo sanno 
È UNA BATTUTA.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O cazzo bruni ..
> Ma se io e te scopiamo come due ricci...c è cmq un momento in cui ...
> Si parla...
> Tua figlia che fa..?
> ...


Non ho detto di stare muti.
Ho detto di sentire il bisogno di salvaguardare gli aspetti intimi.
Ma qui si parlava di discutere con l’amante di problemi di famiglia. Non di fesserie che racconti anche alle colleghe o dal panettiere.


----------



## omicron (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio scemo, scemo perché non apprezzo il regista.
> Avete visto il film Unfathfull?
> Il marito tradito, che poi è interpretato da Richard Gere, perde la testa quando vede che la moglie ha regalato all’amante una palla di neve che rappresentava un momento importante del loro matrimonio.
> In un film devono usare oggetti concreti.


Il film non l’ho visto, ma magari lei aveva considerato quel regalo in modo diverso 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Evidentemente non la hai.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Sono una famiglia allargata, solo che i coniugi non lo sanno
> È UNA BATTUTA.


Non è una battuta!
È creare una sfera intima fuori dalla coppia e dalla famiglia, altro che bolla!
È il marito l’unico escluso dalla intimità.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il film non l’ho visto, ma magari lei aveva considerato quel regalo in modo diverso


Se non capisci che, nella finzione narrativa, è stato usato un oggetto simbolico, non so che dirti.
Era la sfera che rappresenta la loro intimità, un viaggio è una esperienza importante, come aveva potuto lei considerarla una cosa irrilevante? Non lo era! È un film, una sceneggiatura, hanno usato un oggetto. Lei ha rimosso una esperienza comune con il marito sentimentalmente importante.


----------



## Warlock (2 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No ma secondo me esagerate, sei lì con l’amante, persona alla quale vuoi bene, che magari ti vede pensierosa e ti chiede come va e a quel punto puoi decidere se tacere o magari sfogarti un po’
> Non ci vedo il dolo nel cercare un secondo marito, ci vedo solo due persone che si vogliono bene e parlano


Allora facciamo un'esempio
Tuo marito ha una relazione con una facocera, che come dice Circe se l'è scelta e si fida di lei (non avendo capito un cazzo ma l'ammmmmore....) e lei una sera lo vede pensierosa e lui le racconta che tu hai scoperto di avere, diciamo una malattia strana che può essere curata in due modi, uno rischioso ma veloce e uno normale ma più lento. E chiede consiglio su cosa fare, la facocera prende la palla al balzo e consiglia il primo metodo nella speranza che visto il rischio vada male ma è così brava ad intortare tuo marito che lo accetta come consiglio...
Ce lo vedi qualcosa di male?
Io ci vedo la beffa oltre il danno. 
Se tuo marito avesse detto "problemi a casa ma adesso pensiamo a noi", per te, che magari rischi di morire, sarebbe stato meglio nonostante il tradimento.
E non si può parlare di fidarsi dell'amante che conosciamo solo in minima parte quando anche il marito di Circe, che la conosce da una vita, si fida di lei che invece lo sta bellamente cornificando
C'è ormai una superficialità, una mancanza di remore, un'egoismo, che a volte mi viene lo schifo nonostante io sia sempre una persona estremamente positiva


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Allora facciamo un'esempio
> Tuo marito ha una relazione con una facocera, che come dice Circe se l'è scelta e si fida di lei (non avendo capito un cazzo ma l'ammmmmore....) e lei una sera lo vede pensierosa e lui le racconta che tu hai scoperto di avere, diciamo una malattia strana che può essere curata in due modi, uno rischioso ma veloce e uno normale ma più lento. E chiede consiglio su cosa fare, la facocera prende la palla al balzo e consiglia il primo metodo nella speranza che visto il rischio vada male ma è così brava ad intortare tuo marito che lo accetta come consiglio...
> Ce lo vedi qualcosa di male?
> Io ci vedo la beffa oltre il danno.
> ...


Lascia perdere i giudizi.
Tutti facciamo cazzate e facciamo anche del male senza rendercene conto. Poi nel tradimento è ovvio non rendersene conto finché resta tutto segreto.
La cosa che mi stupisce è la mancanza di coscienza della esistenza di una sfera intima da proteggere.
Ci provo con un altro film: I ponti di Madison County.
La protagonista nella lettera alla figlia dice che il vestito che aveva usato con l’amante non aveva mai voluto prestarlo alla figlia perché “sarebbe stato come farti usare l’abito di nozze per andare al cinema“.
Con questa frase evidenza due simboli di due intimità.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Aggiungo una domanda: c’è qualcosa che vi darebbe fastidio se venisse detta a una terza persona?


----------



## Koala (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Allora facciamo un'esempio
> Tuo marito ha una relazione con una facocera, che come dice Circe se l'è scelta e si fida di lei (non avendo capito un cazzo ma l'ammmmmore....) e lei una sera lo vede pensierosa e lui le racconta che tu hai scoperto di avere, diciamo una malattia strana che può essere curata in due modi, uno rischioso ma veloce e uno normale ma più lento. *E chiede consiglio su cosa fare, la facocera prende la palla al balzo e consiglia il primo metodo nella speranza che visto il rischio vada male ma è così brava ad intortare tuo marito che lo accetta come consiglio*...
> Ce lo vedi qualcosa di male?
> Io ci vedo la beffa oltre il danno.
> ...


Ma devi volere la morte della moglie di lui per prendere il suo posto! Ed essere la persona più cattiva di questo mondo… non saprei nemmeno come rispondere al tuo quesito per quanta cattiveria c’è in quella domanda se pur ipotetica… siamo passati dal parlare di una stronzata riguardante una ragazzina al suggerire e sperare nella morte di una persona…


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non capisci che, nella finzione narrativa, è stato usato un oggetto simbolico, non so che dirti.
> Era la sfera che rappresenta la loro intimità, un viaggio è una esperienza importante, come aveva potuto lei considerarla una cosa irrilevante? Non lo era! È un film, una sceneggiatura, hanno usato un oggetto. Lei ha rimosso una esperienza comune con il marito sentimentalmente importante.


Se lei lo ha rimosso, evidentemente per lei non era importante 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo una domanda: c’è qualcosa che vi darebbe fastidio se venisse detta a una terza persona?


Se me lo chiedi così, sinceramente non saprei 




Warlock ha detto:


> Allora facciamo un'esempio
> Tuo marito ha una relazione con una facocera, che come dice Circe se l'è scelta e si fida di lei (non avendo capito un cazzo ma l'ammmmmore....) e lei una sera lo vede pensierosa e lui le racconta che tu hai scoperto di avere, diciamo una malattia strana che può essere curata in due modi, uno rischioso ma veloce e uno normale ma più lento. E chiede consiglio su cosa fare, la facocera prende la palla al balzo e consiglia il primo metodo nella speranza che visto il rischio vada male ma è così brava ad intortare tuo marito che lo accetta come consiglio...
> Ce lo vedi qualcosa di male?
> Io ci vedo la beffa oltre il danno.
> ...


Questo mi sembra un esempio “limite”
Che poi si dica all’amante che il coniuge sta male, anche li mi sembra anche normale se, come si diceva prima, l’amante non è solo due colpi e uno schizzetto 
Se poi mio marito, con me malata terminale, andasse a scopare in giro, direi che l’ultimo dei problemi sarebbe proprio che dicesse qualcosa a qualcuno


----------



## Warlock (3 Ottobre 2022)

L'esempio limite era per far comprendere cosa può succedere.
Poi se cercate tutte le scuse per non capire la gravità del fatto non so più che dire.
Si vede che la vostra voglia dell'amante non vi fa vedere e capire l'importanza di proteggere la famiglia.
Ma il Karma è una ruota che gira e quello che fai, di solito, torna indietro e molte volte chiede anche gli interessi.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> L'esempio limite era per far comprendere cosa può succedere.
> Poi se cercate tutte le scuse per non capire la gravità del fatto non so più che dire.
> Si vede che la vostra voglia dell'amante non vi fa vedere e capire l'importanza di proteggere la famiglia.
> Ma il Karma è una ruota che gira e quello che fai, di solito, torna indietro e molte volte chiede anche gli interessi.


Io non cerco scuse, l’amante non ce l’ho e non l’ho mai avuto, sto solo cercando di capire e sinceramente né tu né brunetta siete stati esaustivi, o sono deficiente io eh, ci sta anche quello


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esatto...se qualcuno ti infila il cazzo nella figa è perché...
> C è qualcosa...
> C'è un minimo di interesse...
> E quindi io ci parlo...
> Ma io parlo anche prima...


Detto così nudo e crudo ,mi fa un po' senso , ma poi mi riprendo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto di stare muti.
> Ho detto di sentire il bisogno di salvaguardare gli aspetti intimi.
> Ma qui si parlava di discutere con l’amante di problemi di famiglia. Non di fesserie che racconti anche alle colleghe o dal panettiere.


Non sono fesserie...
Visto che qualcuno sosteneva che non c è necessità di vedere le foto di famiglia...
Io ho visto figli figlie ex mogli morose...ex amanti...
È un particolare un dettaglio personale che magari al panettiere non racconti ti sfugge ..
Così entri piano piano nel suo quotidiano...


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Beata te che hai capito tutto della vita
> kOALA  scusa un esamino di coscienza bisogna sempre farselo anche se non coicide  con quello che pesnisamo noi. Metti nei panni di Brunetta ,  pensava che il suo matrimonio con due figli fosse felice ,l appagante mentre i marito la tradiva con un altra , credo da un po di anni .
> Lei che lo rispettava , amava , ecc ecc, come vuoi che si sentisse dopo averlo scoperto e dopo solo tre giorni smammato?
> Questo per chiederti di pensare di trovarsi al suo posto , tu innamorata di tuo marito e lui ti tradisse ,come la prederesti che oltre al tradimento ha confessato cose intime del vostro rapporto ?
> ...


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Allora facciamo un'esempio
> Tuo marito ha una relazione con una facocera, che come dice Circe se l'è scelta e si fida di lei (non avendo capito un cazzo ma l'ammmmmore....) e lei una sera lo vede pensierosa e lui le racconta che tu hai scoperto di avere, diciamo una malattia strana che può essere curata in due modi, uno rischioso ma veloce e uno normale ma più lento. E chiede consiglio su cosa fare, la facocera prende la palla al balzo e consiglia il primo metodo nella speranza che visto il rischio vada male ma è così brava ad intortare tuo marito che lo accetta come consiglio...
> Ce lo vedi qualcosa di male?
> Io ci vedo la beffa oltre il danno.
> ...


O ma sei duro come le pine verdi!!!!....io non ho più nessun amante!!! In questa discussione posso capire il pensiero di Brunetta che non avendo mai avuto un amante può solo immaginare i meccanismi che muovono questi tipi di storie ma te hai tradito...purtroppo lo hai fatto male e solo per vuotare le palline (questa la mia impressione) e adesso vieni a fare il grande moralista che ha capito tutto dalla vita...io mi guarderei un po' per me prima di giudicare gli altri....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> kOALA scusa un esamino di coscienza bisogna sempre farselo anche se non coicide con quello che pesnisamo noi. Metti nei panni di Brunetta , pensava che il suo matrimonio con due figli fosse felice ,l appagante mentre i marito la tradiva con un altra , credo da un po di anni .
> Lei che lo rispettava , amava , ecc ecc, come vuoi che si sentisse dopo averlo scoperto e dopo solo tre giorni smammato?
> Questo per chiederti di pensare di trovarsi al suo posto , tu innamorata di tuo marito e lui ti tradisse ,come la prederesti che oltre al tradimento ha confessato cose intime del vostro rapporto ?
> Se hai modo di leggere le vecchie storie vedi le sofferenze i dilemmi e altre cose che hanno poi portato alla fine delle relazioni , matrimoni , quindi come te o come Circe ci è andata bene che non siamo statui scoperti quindi ipotizziamo solo quello che ci potrebbe succedere ,m per cui l'ironia ci puo essere ma capiamo chi si trova dall'altra parte quando ancora c'è sentimento o amore .
> Per quello che tu riporti d PInco lui è in una coppia aperta con qualche divagazione non scoperta ( credo), che vuoi che gli succede alla moglie se lo sa ?


Ma non pensavo a me. Io il mio percorso l’ho fatto. L’ho buttato fuori in tre giorni, ma sono passati quindici anni...
Sono due le cose che mi sconcertano: 1) non immaginare che esiste una sfera intima di coppia e di famiglia da proteggere 2) che venga data una interpretazione del tradimento e questa venga difesa come se si capisse tutto subito di ciò che si vive, senza sentire il bisogno di capire se stessi e le proprie scelte in continuazione. E questo è un pensiero a trent’anni o quarant’anni! Età in cui si dovrebbe avere poche certezze.
Lo sfogo “Beata te che hai capito tutto della vita!” di Koala è sconcertante proprio perché indica fastidio per la mia aspettativa di riflessione.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non sono fesserie...
> Visto che qualcuno sosteneva che non c è necessità di vedere le foto di famiglia...
> Io ho visto figli figlie ex mogli morose...ex amanti...
> È un particolare un dettaglio personale che magari al panettiere non racconti ti sfugge ..
> Così entri piano piano nel suo quotidiano...


Quando frequentavo lo sposato, ho visto foto del figlio maggiore, mi ha raccontato come si è conosciuto con la moglie, anche come si sono conosciuti i suoi genitori, in 2 anni si parla di tante cose, ho visto la compagna del convivente, so della sua prima famiglia e della prima figlia, non l’ho mai visto come una lesione della loro sfera di intimità 
Ma appunto non ho capito a cosa si riferiscono


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> O ma sei duro come le pine verdi!!!!....io non ho più nessun amante!!! In questa discussione posso capire il pensiero di Brunetta che non avendo mai avuto un amante può solo immaginare i meccanismi che muovono questi tipi di storie ma te hai tradito...purtroppo lo hai fatto male e solo per vuotare le palline (questa la mia impressione) e adesso vieni a fare il grande moralista che ha capito tutto dalla vita...io mi guarderei un po' per me prima di giudicare gli altri....


Ma basta! Davvero credi che si possa parlare solo di ciò che hai vissuto? Ma davvero?
A parte che non sai altro che ciò che ho voluto dire e da ciò decidi che non ho le competenze?


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non pensavo a me. Io il mio percorso l’ho fatto. L’ho buttato fuori in tre giorni, ma sono passati quindici anni...
> Sono due le cose che mi sconcertano: 1) non immaginare che esiste una sfera intima di coppia e di famiglia da proteggere 2) che venga data una interpretazione del tradimento e questa venga difesa come se si capisse tutto subito di ciò che si vive, senza sentire il bisogno di capire se stessi e le proprie scelte in continuazione. E questo è un pensiero a trent’anni o quarant’anni! Età in cui si dovrebbe avere poche certezze.


lo so ma ricordare cosa si è passato  è una testimonianza che i traditori dovrebbero leggere  , le ragazze  hanno le loro convinzioni  quindi ben venga chi gli ricorda   certe sottigliezze da seguire .
nel mio caso  mai parlato di problemi di coppia  , solo di  sesso che non facevo sì , con le spiegazioni , so che è la stessa cosa ma di problemi di figli , di cose da fare  da decidere per la coppia , questo no


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando frequentavo lo sposato, ho visto foto del figlio maggiore, mi ha raccontato come si è conosciuto con la moglie, anche come si sono conosciuti i suoi genitori, in 2 anni si parla di tante cose, ho visto la compagna del convivente, so della sua prima famiglia e della prima figlia, non l’ho mai visto come una lesione della loro sfera di intimità
> Ma appunto non ho capito a cosa si riferiscono


Erano cose necessarie per la vostra relazione? Se non te le avesse raccontate i sarebbe mancato un pezzo per il tuo importante ruolo di amante?


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Maporcapupattola, ma se devi avere un rapporto così con l'amante sei una bigama. Molla quel povero cornuto di tuo marito e sii coerente con le tue scelte


Ola, faccio (sommessamente) presente che gli amanti non sono bambole o bambolotti gonfiabili, eh. Sul ricevere consigli sui figli non vedo nulla di male, sono consigli e non certo diktat, e se mi possono essere utili non vedo perché no. Di sicuro, se fossi impegnata, eviterei di chiederne sul mio rapporto di coppia, così come trovo di cattivo gusto  (per non dire altro) tutti quelli impegnati che.... poveretti! Stanno taaaanto male nel rapporto di coppia che non fanno altro che tediare l'amante raccontando quanto sono infelici.  Ma non è che per questo motivo davanti all'amante mi trasforma in una bambola vuota solo perché ho davanti uno impegnato, eh. Parlo di consigli e di confronti, non certo di decisioni condivise.  Con certi paletti e certi limiti, ma non è che erigo "steccati " ovunque.  Se no di che si parla? Solo se preferisco prenderlo davanti o dietro????


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so ma ricordare cosa si è passato  è una testimonianza che i traditori dovrebbero leggere  , le ragazze  hanno le loro convinzioni  quindi ben venga chi gli ricorda   certe sottigliezze da seguire .
> nel mio caso  mai parlato di problemi di coppia  , solo di  sesso che non facevo sì , con le spiegazioni , so che è la stessa cosa ma di problemi di figli , di cose da fare  da decidere per la coppia , questo no


Ma ti rendi conto ora che il comunicare la tua astinenza di coppia era una tua giustificazione che usavi anche con l’amante.
Poi all’amante andava bene. Un’altra avrebbe potuto pure reagire male.
Comunque non intendevo quello. A me stupisce che non ci sia percezione di cosa sia l’intimità.
Ad esempio i miei genitori avevano un loro mito fondatore. Ovvero un racconto dell’inizio della loro storia che raccontavano come una fiaba scherzosa. Non l’ho mai raccontato nemmeno ai miei figli. Era una cosa dolcissima e scherzosa che si capiva che era una invenzione d’amore per proteggere l’intimità della loro conoscenza.
Possibile che ogni persona non senta che ha cose proprie che la farebbero sentire tradita se venissero raccontate a terzi? 
Da ragazza io e una mia amica scrivevamo il diario e ce lo facevamo leggere. Non ci sono scritte cose particolarmente eclatanti, prime esperienze sentimentali e riflessioni, ma io non le direi mai a nessuno.


----------



## Warlock (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> O ma sei duro come le pine verdi!!!!....io non ho più nessun amante!!! In questa discussione posso capire il pensiero di Brunetta che non avendo mai avuto un amante può solo immaginare i meccanismi che muovono questi tipi di storie ma te hai tradito...purtroppo lo hai fatto male e solo per vuotare le palline (questa la mia impressione) e adesso vieni a fare il grande moralista che ha capito tutto dalla vita...io mi guarderei un po' per me prima di giudicare gli altri....


Oh ma sei dura te.
Ma come cazzo fai a classificare i tradimenti?
Il mio era solo per svuotare le palle e il tuo era un grande amore e quindi giusto?
Ma ripigliati che qua sembra che siccome hai scelto una persona con cui oltre a scopare e riempire di corna tuo marito interagivi e ci parlavi il tuo è stato un tradimento nobile e giusto.
Cosa credi che io non ci parlassi con l'amante?
ma parlavo di cose mie, non facevo trapelare niente delle persone a me care.
Questo è rispetto per la famiglia, questo è proteggerla, questo è evitare che, in caso di rottura in malo modo con l'amate questo non abbia appigli per rovinare oltre a me le persone a me care.
Ma tu ti fidavi dell'amante vero? E lo conoscevi bene vero? da metterci la mano sul fuoco vero?
E per evitare risposte prevedibili ti dico che anche tuo marito si fidava di te, ci metteva le mani sul fuoco e guarda come l'hai ripagato.


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è modo e modo e ci sono argomenti che attengono alla coppia o alla coppia genitoriali e che è inopportuno (uso un aggettivo molto blando) mettere in comune con l’amante.


Bruni, se mio figlio prende una nota a scuola, è chiaroche ne discuto anche con suo padre. E se è necessario condividere qualche provvedimento lo faccio con lui.
Ma questo mi impedisce di parlarne e confrontarmi con altri? 
Vedi solo il mazzo che ho fatto anche a te...  
Non sento proprio di avere scavalcato il padre . L'amante non è molto ferrato in materia, e io non sono impegnata col padre di mio figlio, ok. Ma non è che se mio figlio volesse giocare a tennis (ipotesi), io avessi qualche perplessità, il mio amante mi dicesse (a maggior ragione da praticante del tennis) che oggi c'è maggiore attenzione allo sviluppo muscolare bilanciato, e mi consigliasse un centro ideale per i bambini, allora.... fermi tutti! Mi devo tenere perplessità e dubbi perché i consigli provengono da uno che nel mio mondo  "ufficiale " direttamente non entra, eh. Gli incontri con le persone inevitabilmente ci cambiano e (sì spera) ci arricchiscono. Cambiano prospettive, e un po' cambiano noi 
Altrimenti se devo parlare di cazzo nella figa, almeno che sia a pagamento!
Tutto OVVIAMENTE coi dovuti limiti


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Erano cose necessarie per la vostra relazione? Se non te le avesse raccontate i sarebbe mancato un pezzo per il tuo importante ruolo di amante?


io se fossero necessarie non lo so, erano venute fuori parlando, nel caso dello sposato mi aveva detto che era solo perchè la moglie era a casa dei suoi genitori, da qui il discorso che lei non fosse della nostra regione e il modo in cui si erano conosciuti, da lì come si erano conosciuti i suoi genitori, come si erano conosciuti i miei, ecc... 
il convivente mi aveva raccontato della prima moglie, della figlia, di come avesse fatto saltare il matrimonio proprio per i suoi tradimenti, della compagna che in quel periodo lavorava fuori, del padre della compagna e del lavoro che faceva...
non le ho mai viste né come cose necessarie né come cose importanti ma neanche come un problema in più, per me la cosa grave era che loro tradivano le loro donne, non le cose che dicevano a me, avrebbero potuto dirmele anche se non ci fosse stato il sesso di mezzo




Foglia ha detto:


> Ola, faccio (sommessamente) presente che gli amanti non sono bambole o bambolotti gonfiabili, eh. Sul ricevere consigli sui figli non vedo nulla di male, sono consigli e non certo diktat, e se mi possono essere utili non vedo perché no. Di sicuro, se fossi impegnata, eviterei di chiederne sul mio rapporto di coppia, così come trovo di cattivo gusto  (per non dire altro) tutti quelli impegnati che.... poveretti! Stanno taaaanto male nel rapporto di coppia che non fanno altro che tediare l'amante raccontando quanto sono infelici.  Ma non è che per questo motivo davanti all'amante mi trasforma in una bambola vuota solo perché ho davanti uno impegnato, eh. Parlo di consigli e di confronti, non certo di decisioni condivise.  Con certi paletti e certi limiti, ma non è che erigo "steccati " ovunque.  Se no di che si parla? Solo se preferisco prenderlo davanti o dietro????


noi si parlava anche di calcio, di studi, di lavoro, di politica, di tutto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bruni, se mio figlio prende una nota a scuola, è chiaroche ne discuto anche con suo padre. E se è necessario condividere qualche provvedimento lo faccio con lui.
> Ma questo mi impedisce di parlarne e confrontarmi con altri?
> Vedi solo il mazzo che ho fatto anche a te...
> Non sento proprio di avere scavalcato il padre . L'amante non è molto ferrato in materia, e io non sono impegnata col padre di mio figlio, ok. Ma non è che se mio figlio volesse giocare a tennis (ipotesi), io avessi qualche perplessità, il mio amante mi dicesse (a maggior ragione da praticante del tennis) che oggi c'è maggiore attenzione allo sviluppo muscolare bilanciato, e mi consigliasse un centro ideale per i bambini, allora.... fermi tutti! Mi devo tenere perplessità e dubbi perché i consigli provengono da uno che nel mio mondo  "ufficiale " direttamente non entra, eh. Gli incontri con le persone inevitabilmente ci cambiano e (sì spera) ci arricchiscono. Cambiano prospettive, e un po' cambiano noi
> ...


Ma io sto parlando di intimità! Che c’entrano cose di cui si parla ai giardinetti?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io se fossero necessarie non lo so, erano venute fuori parlando, nel caso dello sposato mi aveva detto che era solo perchè la moglie era a casa dei suoi genitori, da qui il discorso che lei non fosse della nostra regione e il modo in cui si erano conosciuti, da lì come si erano conosciuti i suoi genitori, come si erano conosciuti i miei, ecc...
> il convivente mi aveva raccontato della prima moglie, della figlia, di come avesse fatto saltare il matrimonio proprio per i suoi tradimenti, della compagna che in quel periodo lavorava fuori, del padre della compagna e del lavoro che faceva...
> non le ho mai viste né come cose necessarie né come cose importanti ma neanche come un problema in più, per me la cosa grave era che loro tradivano le loro donne, non le cose che dicevano a me, avrebbero potuto dirmele anche se non ci fosse stato il sesso di mezzo
> 
> ...


Però io sto parlando in greco e mi rispondete in giapponese.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io sto parlando in greco e mi rispondete in giapponese.


non lo so il greco


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Oh ma sei dura te.
> Ma come cazzo fai a classificare i tradimenti?
> Il mio era solo per svuotare le palle e il tuo era un grande amore e quindi giusto?
> Ma ripigliati che qua sembra che siccome hai scelto una persona con cui oltre a scopare e riempire di corna tuo marito interagivi e ci parlavi il tuo è stato un tradimento nobile e giusto.
> ...


Te la rispettavi parecchio la tua famiglia quando stavi sopra alla tua amante....ma quante bischerate....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non lo so il greco


Nemmeno io


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno io


e allora parliamo in italiano che ci merita


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e allora parliamo in italiano che ci merita


Era una metafora per dire che non ci capiamo.
Come se non aveste una vostra sfera intima.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io sto parlando di intimità! Che c’entrano cose di cui si parla ai giardinetti?


Tu parti dal presupposto, errato, che tutti capiscano e sappiano cos'è l'intimità che tu intendi.
Vivamo in un periodo storico di esaltazione dell' individualismo, dove le persone estremizzano e condividono tutto tutto niente niente (per dirla alla Cetto). Ma non della loro interiorità, bensì di quella farlocca immagine di se stessi che perlopiù sta nella loro testa e che condividono sui social.

Ciascuno è prima di tutto innamorato della sua immagine, che scruta compiaciuto come Narciso nella pozza costituita dallo schermo del suo telefonino.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una metafora per dire che non ci capiamo.
> Come se non aveste una vostra sfera intima.


evidentemente no, ma neanche i miei, hai scritto che i tuoi si erano inventati una storiellina per raccontare il loro incontro, i miei no, ci hanno sempre detto le modalità del loro incontro (e anche le male parole  che all'epoca aveva avuto mia mamma verso di lui), e i miei hanno 70 anni, quindi probabilmente è una cosa "ereditaria"


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> evidentemente no, ma neanche i miei, hai scritto che i tuoi si erano inventati una storiellina per raccontare il loro incontro, i miei no, ci hanno sempre detto le modalità del loro incontro (e anche le male parole  che all'epoca aveva avuto mia mamma verso di lui), e i miei hanno 70 anni, quindi probabilmente è una cosa "ereditaria"


I miei avevano inventato una narrazione per raccontare, proteggendoli, i sentimenti. Ma anche i tuoi raccontano i fatti e non la parte intima.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei avevano inventato una narrazione per raccontare, proteggendoli, i sentimenti. Ma anche i tuoi raccontano i fatti e non la parte intima.


ma sì, hanno raccontato anche la parte dei sentimenti, hanno raccontato di quando si sono conosciute le famiglie, hanno raccontato tante cose


scusa @Brunetta ma vorrei capire, ma perché devi proteggere i sentimenti? da cosa? da chi?


----------



## Koala (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ma olo sto discorso tuo esattamente cosa c’entra? Anche tua moglie è innamorata di te e tu l’hai cornificata, sei stato fortunato che non sei stato scoperto… le storie vecchie le ho letto alcune, interagisco spesso con Brunetta e il suo pensiero l’ho capito, forse sono io che non riesco a farmi capire da lei…


----------



## Warlock (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Te la rispettavi parecchio la tua famiglia quando stavi sopra alla tua amante....ma quante bischerate....


Belin ma lo richiami dalle vacanze il neurone ogni tanto?
Ma leggi quello che scrivo o vuoi avere ragione a prescindere?
Io non rispettavo la famiglia mentre ero sopra l'amante esattamente come non la rispettavi tu.
La differenza che io i cazzi della mia famiglia non li ho raccontati all'amante, e non sto dicendo di non raccontare che il figlio è caduto in bici o il marito ha preso la multa per divieto di sosta, sto parlando di cose intime e personali.
Io ho detto chiaramente che ho sbagliato, e che ho capito il mio sbaglio.
Da te invece ho sentito solo giustificazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Belin ma lo richiami dalle vacanze il neurone ogni tanto?
> Ma leggi quello che scrivo o vuoi avere ragione a prescindere?
> Io non rispettavo la famiglia mentre ero sopra l'amante esattamente come non la rispettavi tu.
> La differenza che io i cazzi della mia famiglia non li ho raccontati all'amante, e non sto dicendo di non raccontare che il figlio è caduto in bici o il marito ha preso la multa per divieto di sosta, sto parlando di cose intime e personali.
> ...


Si può dire la stessa cosa senza essere offensivo e giudicante.
Io capisco che possa succedere di non rendersi conto dei significati di ciò che si sta vivendo. La vita è complicata e tante cose si sovrappongono.
Quello che mi stupisce è l’atteggiamento di essere certi di avere capito tutto.
Non si finisce mai di capire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può dire la stessa cosa senza essere offensivo e giudicante.
> Io capisco che possa succedere di non rendersi conto dei significati di ciò che si sta vivendo. La vita è complicata e tante cose si sovrappongono.
> Quello che mi stupisce è l’atteggiamento di essere certi di avere capito tutto.
> Non si finisce mai di capire.


hai ragione , ma ormai sono condizionata da Etta e leggendoti mi è venuta in mente .........cosa ne sapete voi.....tutto può succedere


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai ragione , ma ormai sono condizionata da Etta e leggendoti mi è venuta in mente .........cosa ne sapete voi.....tutto può succedere



Sono preoccupata .


----------



## Warlock (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può dire la stessa cosa senza essere offensivo e giudicante.
> Io capisco che possa succedere di non rendersi conto dei significati di ciò che si sta vivendo. La vita è complicata e tante cose si sovrappongono.
> Quello che mi stupisce è l’atteggiamento di essere certi di avere capito tutto.
> Non si finisce mai di capire.


@Brunetta hai ragione, ma quando cerchi di spiegare una cosa e per giustificarsi si attaccano a quello che scrivi, estrapolando solo cose a loro favore, alla fine giudichi e diventi poco empatico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono preoccupata .


anch'io per la verità


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non lo so il greco


Non lo sa manco lei.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> @Brunetta hai ragione, ma quando cerchi di spiegare una cosa e per giustificarsi si attaccano a quello che scrivi, estrapolando solo cose a loro favore, alla fine giudichi e diventi poco empatico.


Più che altro tutti gli infedeli, dovrebbero ammettere che un corno è solo un corno e nulla c’entra con la nobilta’ d’animo o altro. Ci si riempie la bocca di termini volti a far sembrare meno lercio ciò che si è fatto e si continua a fare.
Diciamo che il più pulito degli infedeli ha la rogna.
Basterebbe ammetterlo, soprattutto a se stessi. 
Ma non tutti riescono a fare questo upgrade, quindi si cercano giustificazioni morali:
siamo cambiati
non parliamo più 
non me la da
non mi cerca
e’ iniziata così per caso
siamo anche amici
noi siamo altro, non è solo sesso
e bla bla bla bla.
alla fine è solo un corno e niente più. 
che poi nell’ambito del corno cioè nella bolla possa nascere anche un sentimento ci sta, ma è tutta roba legata al corno.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> @Brunetta hai ragione, ma quando cerchi di spiegare una cosa e per giustificarsi si attaccano a quello che scrivi, estrapolando solo cose a loro favore, alla fine giudichi e diventi poco empatico.


Lo capisco. Sono caduta in passato in questa “trappola” comunicativa. Ci cado ancora, di tanto in tanto.
Ma, proprio quando un argomento mi sembra importante, ci sto attenta, per non continuare a parlare del dito, invece della luna.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Belin ma lo richiami dalle vacanze il neurone ogni tanto?
> Ma leggi quello che scrivo o vuoi avere ragione a prescindere?
> Io non rispettavo la famiglia mentre ero sopra l'amante esattamente come non la rispettavi tu.
> La differenza che io i cazzi della mia famiglia non li ho raccontati all'amante, e non sto dicendo di non raccontare che il figlio è caduto in bici o il marito ha preso la multa per divieto di sosta, sto parlando di cose intime e personali.
> ...


Veramente io non ho neppure cercato di giustificarmi....per te è un errore parlare con l'amante per me no....io trovo impossibile stare con una persona senza fidarmi e quindi dover stare attenta a quello che dico...siamo partiti dal discorso figli...per me come per lui non è mai stato un problema confrontarsi sulla loro gestione...quello per esempio che non abbiamo mai affrontato come discorso è il rapporto che avevamo ognuno con i rispettivi...se litigavo con mio marito di certo non lo raccontavo a lui come lui non diceva a me delle eventuali beghe che aveva con sua moglie...questo è quanto ho vissuto io, parlo ovviamente per me e non ho mai detto che l'unica storia decente che può esistere è quella che è conforme ai miei standard..non ho questa presunzione...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che altro tutti gli infedeli, dovrebbero ammettere che un corno è solo un corno e nulla c’entra con la nobilta’ d’animo o altro. Ci si riempie la bocca di termini volti a far sembrare meno lercio ciò che si è fatto e si continua a fare.
> Diciamo che il più pulito degli infedeli ha la rogna.
> Basterebbe ammetterlo, soprattutto a se stessi.
> Ma non tutti riescono a fare questo upgrade, quindi si cercano giustificazioni morali:
> ...


Io dicevo altro, ma in gran parte hai ragione.
Il problema è che se si ammette che è sbagliato, la conseguenza necessaria sarebbe smettere.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io dicevo altro, ma in gran parte hai ragione.
> Il problema è che se si ammette che è sbagliato, la conseguenza necessaria sarebbe smettere.


magari ho perso pezzi io, ma non mi sembra che qualcuno abbia scritto che tradire è bello


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Veramente io non ho neppure cercato di giustificarmi....per te è un errore parlare con l'amante per me no....io trovo impossibile stare con una persona senza fidarmi e quindi dover stare attenta a quello che dico...siamo partiti dal discorso figli...per me come per lui non è mai stato un problema confrontarsi sulla loro gestione...quello per esempio che non abbiamo mai affrontato come discorso è il rapporto che avevamo ognuno con i rispettivi...se litigavo con mio marito di certo non lo raccontavo a lui come lui non diceva a me delle eventuali beghe che aveva con sua moglie...questo è quanto ho vissuto io, parlo ovviamente per me e non ho mai detto che l'unica storia decente che può esistere è quella che è conforme ai miei standard..non ho questa presunzione...


Oh riconosci l’esistenza di una sfera intima!
Personalmente la collocavo più nei momenti positivi che negativi. Anche perché difficilmente litigo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> magari ho perso pezzi io, ma non mi sembra che qualcuno abbia scritto che tradire è bello


Non era il punto. Era il punto di vista di Pinco.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io dicevo altro, ma in gran parte hai ragione.
> Il problema è che se si ammette che è sbagliato, la conseguenza necessaria sarebbe smettere.


E perché mai? A me piace sbagliare.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era il punto. Era il punto di vista di Pinco.


Parlavo con warlock. Non con voi due.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E perché mai? A me piace sbagliare.


La coerenza innanzitutto!


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La coerenza innanzitutto!


Beh, io lo sono coerente.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era il punto. Era il punto di vista di Pinco.


era riferito alla tua ultima frase 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh riconosci l’esistenza di una sfera intima!
> Personalmente la collocavo più nei momenti positivi che negativi. Anche perché difficilmente litigo.


per come sono io, se litigo con mio marito o se abbiamo momenti positivi, non lo dico  a nessuno, ma non perché la vedo come una sfera intima, ma perché sono fatta così, non l'ho mai fatto, poi la gente si spertica in consigli che a me non interessano o in giudizi che mi interessano ancora meno 



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parlavo con warlock. Non con voi due.


e sti cazzi


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> era riferito alla tua ultima frase
> per come sono io, se litigo con mio marito o se abbiamo momenti positivi, non lo dico  a nessuno, ma non perché la vedo come una sfera intima, ma perché sono fatta così, non l'ho mai fatto, poi la gente si spertica in consigli che a me non interessano o in giudizi che mi interessano ancora meno
> e sti cazzi


Pur di non fare silenzio….si troverà pure un modo per farti tacere….


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pur di non fare silenzio….si troverà pure un modo per farti tacere….


ma mentre scrivo ho la bocca chiusa


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma mentre scrivo ho la bocca chiusa


Non ci credo, secondo me ripeti pure ad alta voce quello che scrivi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> era riferito alla tua ultima frase
> 
> 
> per come sono io, se litigo con mio marito o se abbiamo momenti positivi, non lo dico  a nessuno, ma non perché la vedo come una sfera intima, ma perché sono fatta così, non l'ho mai fatto, poi la gente si spertica in consigli che a me non interessano o in giudizi che mi interessano ancora meno
> ...


Quindi hai una sfera intima nella quale non vuoi interferenze.

Benché sia questo un forum, quello che scrivo in un post in risposta a una persona, si riferisce a quel post. A meno che dica “prendo a pretesto il post”.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ci credo, secondo me ripeti pure ad alta voce quello che scrivi.


e che sono scema?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ci credo, secondo me ripeti pure ad alta voce quello che scrivi.


davanti allo specchio


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi hai una sfera intima nella quale non vuoi interferenze.
> 
> Benché sia questo un forum, quello che scrivo in un post in risposta a una persona, si riferisce a quel post. A meno che dica “prendo a pretesto il post”.


nei fatti miei non voglio mai interferenze e non le ho mai volute, ho sempre preferito sbrogliarmi i problemi da sola ma questa è una cosa caratteriale, ero così anche da ragazzina, mediamente non sono una chiacchierona ho sempre preferito ascoltare che parlare, nel discorso specifico che stavamo facendo, raccontare come ho conosciuto mio marito o se ci sono, ad esempio, problemi di salute, non lo trovo grave, così come non troverei grave parlare della confusione che c'è attualmente circa la scuola primaria da far frequentare a mia figlia o quanto le abbia fatto bene il campus estivo
non so se sono stata chiara


----------



## Ulisse (3 Ottobre 2022)

fermo restando che per ognuno la sfera intima ha raggio molto diverso, per quanto mi riguarda, mai concesso all'amante l'occasione di varcarne i confini
Pur non considerando la relazione di solo sesso, proprio ritengo indelicato e fuori luogo condividere cose per me ritenute intime, della famiglia.

E' sicuramente conseguenza del mio carattere chiuso, tendenzialmente diffidente. 
Un contributo, che non riuscirei a quantificare ma che ritengo presente, viene anche dal senso di colpa verso il coniuge (...non solo la tradisco ma mi metto pure a parlare di cose che dovrebbero restare confinate fra le mura domestiche).

E non lo faccio per pararmi il culo eh
informazioni delicate come posto di lavoro, numero di cellulare privato o altro, se con il tempo mi rendo conto che ci sono i presupposti, li condivido tranquillamente.
In questo caso è solo questione di instaurare una reciproca fiducia, di dimostrare da ambo i lati una sufficiente stabilità emotiva e, cosa importantissima, forse la più importante, la chiara definizione dei confini e delle aspettative che si pongono nella relazione.

E' proprio che certe cose non mi va di condividerle..mi sentirei a disagio.
Poi, come da incipit, sicuramente certe persone, con un raggio della sfera piccolo, condividono molto con l'amante perche caratterialmente meno chiuse e/o perchè amano confrontarsi anche su tematiche intime e familiari.


----------



## Venice30 (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nei fatti miei non voglio mai interferenze e non le ho mai volute, ho sempre preferito sbrogliarmi i problemi da sola ma questa è una cosa caratteriale, ero così anche da ragazzina, mediamente non sono una chiacchierona ho sempre preferito ascoltare che parlare, nel discorso specifico che stavamo facendo, raccontare come ho conosciuto mio marito o se ci sono, ad esempio, problemi di salute, non lo trovo grave, così come non troverei grave parlare della confusione che c'è attualmente circa la scuola primaria da far frequentare a mia figlia o quanto le abbia fatto bene il campus estivo
> non so se sono stata chiara


Quindi se tuo marito, a letto con un'altra, parlasse di tua figlia, dei suoi problemi, della sua vita, o dei vostri problemi, perché ammettiamolo, molti lo fanno, non ti darebbe fastidio?


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Quindi se tuo marito, a letto con un'altra, parlasse di tua figlia, dei suoi problemi, della sua vita, o dei vostri problemi, perché ammettiamolo, molti lo fanno, non ti darebbe fastidio?


mi darebbe più fastidio il fatto che fosse a letto con un'altra


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> fermo restando che per ognuno la sfera intima ha raggio molto diverso, per quanto mi riguarda, mai concesso all'amante l'occasione di varcarne i confini
> Pur non considerando la relazione di solo sesso, proprio ritengo indelicato e fuori luogo condividere cose per me ritenute intime, della famiglia.
> 
> E' sicuramente conseguenza del mio carattere chiuso, tendenzialmente diffidente.
> ...


Però io attacco bottone cn tutti e racconto molto di me e delle mie esperienze. Anzi devo stare attenta a fermarmi quando vedo noia nell’interlocutore. Sono anche invasiva e inopportuna quando sento persone parlare tra loro e mi inserisco. Ma se si trattasse di una cosa privata penso che non ne parlerebbero in pubblico.
Ma credo che ognuno abbia una sfera intima e le persone con cui la condivide dovrebbero avere chiaro ciò che non vorrebbero venisse condiviso, soprattutto con un amante.
Faccio un esempio scemo. Io sono stonata come una campana. Lo dico a tutti, anche perché... si sente. Ma mi darebbe molto fastidio che se ne parlasse con una amante, ma ugualmente mi darebbe fastidio se un amante parlasse con me delle difficoltà nel canto o nella cucina o altro della moglie.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io attacco bottone cn tutti e racconto molto di me e delle mie esperienze. Anzi devo stare attenta a fermarmi quando vedo noia nell’interlocutore. Sono anche invasiva e inopportuna quando sento persone parlare tra loro e mi inserisco. Ma se si trattasse di una cosa privata penso che non ne parlerebbero in pubblico.
> Ma credo che ognuno abbia una sfera intima e le persone con cui la condivide dovrebbero avere chiaro ciò che non vorrebbero venisse condiviso, soprattutto con un amante.
> Faccio un esempio scemo. Io sono stonata come una campana. Lo dico a tutti, anche perché... si sente. Ma mi darebbe molto fastidio che se ne parlasse con una amante, ma ugualmente mi darebbe fastidio se un amante parlasse con me delle difficoltà nel canto o nella cucina o altro della moglie.


però ti darebbe fastidio solo perché è l'amante o ti darebbe fastidio anche se ne parlasse con un amico?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi darebbe più fastidio il fatto che fosse a letto con un'altra


Ma il tradimento comprende più cose.
Il fatto che una persona impegnata vada a letto con un’altra dà fastidio non per l’uso del proprio corpo che è suo. Ma per tutto il resto di menzogne e di violazione della intimità.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento comprende più cose.
> Il fatto che una persona impegnata vada a letto con un’altra dà fastidio non per l’uso del proprio corpo che è suo. Ma per tutto il resto di menzogne e di violazione della intimità.


Curiosità mia...per te con un amante cosa ci si dovrebbe fare?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però ti darebbe fastidio solo perché è l'amante o ti darebbe fastidio anche se ne parlasse con un amico?


Un po’ anche un amico.
Sono cose che riguardano me e ne parlo io. Non voglio essere oggetto di pettegolezzi, da parte di persone a cui affido affetto. Ad esempio è tutta la vita che mi lamento della cellulite. Non me ne frega nulla che in spiaggia qualcuno osservi e ne parli con chi ha vicino. Ma mi sembra veramente brutto che lo faccia una amica gratis.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Curiosità mia...per te con un amante cosa ci si dovrebbe fare?


Mettere in gioco se stessi e non altri.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettere in gioco se stessi e non altri.


Ti rendi conto che noi ci portiamo sempre appresso tutto il nostro vissuto? Io sono così perché sono il frutto di tutto quello che mi circonda...come faccio a eliminare tutta la mia vita dalle mie conversazioni?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ho parlato di cose intime di amici solo con persone che non li conoscono e non li conosceranno mai. Così non sono state rivelazioni, ma comunicazione di fatti e soluzioni, come fossero fatti di cronaca.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho parlato di cose intime di amici solo con persone che non li conoscono e non li conosceranno mai. Così non sono state rivelazioni, ma comunicazione di fatti e soluzioni, come fossero fatti di cronaca.


Ma così non ti farai mai conoscere neppure ai tuoi amici...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che noi ci portiamo sempre appresso tutto il nostro vissuto? Io sono così perché sono il frutto di tutto quello che mi circonda...come faccio a *eliminare tutta la mia vita *dalle mie conversazioni?


Ma quando mai? 
Non distingui essere stata nel posto X dal vissuto del viaggio di nozze?


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento comprende più cose.
> Il fatto che una persona impegnata vada a letto con un’altra dà fastidio non per l’uso del proprio corpo che è suo. Ma per tutto il resto di menzogne e di violazione della intimità.


sicuramente prima del sesso c'è una comunicazione, si crea un rapporto, per arrivare al sesso ci sono degli step, non è che ci si guarda e ci si spoglia e poi chiedi il nome (parlo per me ma penso che sia così un po' per tutti), prima ci si conosce, si parla, se si prova la stessa attrazione si va avanti, come in qualsiasi relazione, la differenza sta appunto nel mentire al partner, che non è cosa da poco
però ora hai scritto una cosa, ma fino ad ora sembrava l'opposto, se parlo con l'amante di cose personali è grave perchè è l'amante, la stessa cosa si può dire agli amici perchè non c'è il sesso



Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ anche un amico.
> Sono cose che riguardano me e ne parlo io. Non voglio essere oggetto di pettegolezzi, da parte di persone a cui affido affetto. Ad esempio è tutta la vita che mi lamento della cellulite. Non me ne frega nulla che in spiaggia qualcuno osservi e ne parli con chi ha vicino. Ma mi sembra veramente brutto che lo faccia una amica gratis.


per quella che è la mia esperienza, il coniuge non è l'argomento preferito di conversazione, così come non lo è la famiglia, capita che venga fuori parlando a meno che uno non voglia fare opera di denigrazione del partner (che lì io mi chiedo sempre "ma che ci stai a fare?")


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quando mai?
> Non distingui essere stata nel posto X dal vissuto del viaggio di nozze?


Quindi te ogni volta che parli con qualcuno in base a con chi sei prima ti fai una scaletta degli argomenti da poter affrontare?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma così non ti farai mai conoscere neppure ai tuoi amici...


Ma cosa dici?
Dico di non parlare di altri.
Poi ho aperto una discussione sulla vergogna e il pudore, per approfondire cosa si intende per pudore.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?
> Dico di non parlare di altri.
> Poi ho aperto una discussione sulla vergogna e il pudore, per approfondire cosa si intende per pudore.


Ma qui allora si sta parlando di altro...se mi dici che a te non piace il pettegolezzo mi trovi pienamente d'accordo, ma non siamo partiti da questo argomento.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sicuramente prima del sesso c'è una comunicazione, si crea un rapporto, per arrivare al sesso ci sono degli step, non è che ci si guarda e ci si spoglia e poi chiedi il nome (parlo per me ma penso che sia così un po' per tutti), prima ci si conosce, si parla, se si prova la stessa attrazione si va avanti, come in qualsiasi relazione, la differenza sta appunto nel mentire al partner, che non è cosa da poco
> però ora hai scritto una cosa, ma fino ad ora sembrava l'opposto, se parlo con l'amante di cose personali è grave perchè è l'amante, la stessa cosa si può dire agli amici perchè non c'è il sesso
> 
> 
> per quella che è la mia esperienza, il coniuge non è l'argomento preferito di conversazione, così come non lo è la famiglia, capita che venga fuori parlando a meno che uno non voglia fare opera di denigrazione del partner (che lì io mi chiedo sempre "ma che ci stai a fare?")


Ho sempre detto la stessa cosa.
Anche con gli amici si condividono cose che non devono essere rivelate. Ma anche i bambini definiscono l’amicizia dire segreti. Anche se i loro segreti sono giochi in una scatola. È un passaggio simbolico.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sempre detto la stessa cosa.
> Anche con gli amici si condividono cose che non devono essere rivelate. Ma anche i bambini definiscono l’amicizia dire segreti. Anche se i loro segreti sono giochi in una scatola. È un passaggio simbolico.


con gli amici si condividono cose ma se le stesse cose si condividono con l'amante è peggio


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma qui allora si sta parlando di altro...se mi dici che a te non piace il pettegolezzo mi trovi pienamente d'accordo, ma non siamo partiti da questo argomento.


Ho fatto un ulteriore esempio perché sembra che sia tanto difficile capire!
A me sembra evidente che ognuno di noi ha cose che non vorrebbe che il proprio partner condividesse con un’altra persona.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> con gli amici si condividono cose ma se le stesse cose si condividono con l'amante è peggio


È ugualmente fastidioso. Ma io la parte intima non la condivido con nessuno e non chiedo per evitare che sia condivisa con me.
Con un amante è una aggravante del tradimento. Come si fa a non vederlo? Uso vedere perché è una cosa, secondo me, evidente.
L'amante è per il traditore una persona collaterale, mi dicono qui, anche completante il tradito nelle sue competenze di coniuge e genitore. A me questo pare palese che sia una forma di tradimento più profondo e grave.
È come quando si ha bisogno di cambiare il lampadario e si “umilia“ il marito dicendo “ho dovuto chiedere al portiere!”
Mi sembra ben più grave “avevo bisogno del tuo intervento da padre, ho dovuto chiedere all’amante!”


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto un ulteriore esempio perché sembra che sia tanto difficile capire!
> A me sembra evidente che ognuno di noi ha cose che non vorrebbe che il proprio partner condividesse con un’altra persona.


Senti io la penso come Omicron....per me la cosa difficile da digerire sarebbe sapere che mio marito ha condiviso il letto con un'altra, per me chiedere un consiglio ad una persona di cui mi fido non è un problema...ho un cervello mio, la decisione comunque toccherà a me...stessa cosa se vedo la cosa inversa con mio marito che mi tradisce...il problema non sarebbe di cosa parla con lei ma il perché è portato a farlo...la cosa che mi metterebbe più angoscia è il fatto che abbia trovato un'altra donna con cui parlare bene...di tutto...quindi per me che parli di sé o della nostra famiglia poco cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Senti io la penso come Omicron....per me la cosa difficile da digerire sarebbe sapere che mio marito ha condiviso il letto con un'altra, per me chiedere un consiglio ad una persona di cui mi fido non è un problema...ho un cervello mio, la decisione comunque toccherà a me...stessa cosa se vedo la cosa inversa con mio marito che mi tradisce...il problema non sarebbe di cosa parla con lei ma il perché è portato a farlo...la cosa che mi metterebbe più angoscia è il fatto che abbia trovato un'altra donna con cui parlare bene...di tutto...quindi per me che parli di sé o della nostra famiglia poco cambia.


Questo è quello che pensi perché sei nella posizione di traditrice.
Ma se tuo marito giudicasse più degno del tuo il parere di una donna con cui condivide il letto sulle vostre figlie, vedresti che ti sentiresti invalidata nel tuo ruolo di madre e compagna.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È ugualmente fastidioso. Ma io la parte intima non la condivido con nessuno e non chiedo per evitare che sia condivisa con me.
> Con un amante è una aggravante del tradimento. Come si fa a non vederlo? Uso vedere perché è una cosa, secondo me, evidente.
> L'amante è per il traditore una persona collaterale, mi dicono qui, anche completante il tradito nelle sue competenze di coniuge e genitore. A me questo pare palese che sia una forma di tradimento più profondo e grave.
> È come quando si ha bisogno di cambiare il lampadario e si “umilia“ il marito dicendo “ho dovuto chiedere al portiere!”
> Mi sembra ben più grave “avevo bisogno del tuo intervento da padre, ho dovuto chiedere all’amante!”


è ugualmente fastidioso perchè lo trovi fastidioso a prescindere 
ma il parlare con l'amante è perchè si è creato un rapporto che li ha portati a parlare anche di cose personali, a me darebbe fastidio il percorso che hanno intrapreso non tanto l'argomento di discussione in sé
poi io parlo per ipotesi perchè sono situazioni che non ho vissuto, però per dire, nel caso appunto della scuola per la bambina, sono aperta a consigli quindi non ci vedrei niente di male nel riceverli, poi appunto si parla di consigli, non è che perché l'ha detto quella persona allora lo faccio


----------



## Warlock (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> con gli amici si condividono cose ma se le stesse cose si condividono con l'amante è peggio


Allora forse io e Brunetta parliamo lingue diverse rispetto agli altri.
Proviamo a fare un altro esempio.
Mettiamo tu abbia un problema notturno.
Tuo marito in buona fede racconta agli amici che tu hai grosse perdite la notte e che devi usare un pannolone da anziani, quindi chiede consiglio se sanno se ci sono pannolini/oni meno invasivi.
E magari dopo poche ore lo sa tutto il paese.
Ti darebbe fastidio visto che è una cosa tua intima e che sapevate solo voi?
Pensa se dovesse raccontarlo all'amante, quindi oltre al tradimento la beffa....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è ugualmente fastidioso perchè lo trovi fastidioso a prescindere
> ma il parlare con l'amante è perchè si è creato un rapporto che li ha portati a parlare anche di cose personali, a me darebbe fastidio il percorso che hanno intrapreso non tanto l'argomento di discussione in sé
> poi io parlo per ipotesi perchè sono situazioni che non ho vissuto, però per dire, nel caso appunto della scuola per la bambina, sono aperta a consigli quindi non ci vedrei niente di male nel riceverli, poi appunto si parla di consigli, non è che perché l'ha detto quella persona allora lo faccio


Ma cosa c’entra seguire o no il consiglio o chiedere un parere che potresti chiedere anche alla panettiera? 
Sto parlando di altro.
Ma se dopo tutti questi post  non si capisce, non so che fare.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Allora forse io e Brunetta parliamo lingue diverse rispetto agli altri.
> Proviamo a fare un altro esempio.
> Mettiamo tu abbia un problema notturno.
> Tuo marito in buona fede racconta agli amici che tu hai grosse perdite la notte e che devi usare un pannolone da anziani, quindi chiede consiglio se sanno se ci sono pannolini/oni meno invasivi.
> ...


vabbè avrei sposato un deficiente, abbi pazienza ma parli di  qualcuno con gravi deficit cognitivi e mi pare ben diverso dal chiedere consigli per i figli (argomento dal quale è nata tutta questa discussione che ha raggiunto livelli veramente bassi)


Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra seguire o no il consiglio o chiedere un parere che potresti chiedere anche alla panettiera?
> Sto parlando di altro.
> Ma se dopo tutti questi post  non si capisce, non so che fare.


no, non ci si capisce, mi spiace ma proprio io a capire te e warlock non ci arrivo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Allora forse io e Brunetta parliamo lingue diverse rispetto agli altri.
> Proviamo a fare un altro esempio.
> Mettiamo tu abbia un problema notturno.
> Tuo marito in buona fede racconta agli amici che tu hai grosse perdite la notte e che devi usare un pannolone da anziani, quindi chiede consiglio se sanno se ci sono pannolini/oni meno invasivi.
> ...


Però è difficile fare esempi. Infatti qui parli di cose per cui si può provare vergogna.
Ma io parlavo di cose, come la palla di neve del film, belle che riguardano i due.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vabbè avrei sposato un deficiente, abbi pazienza ma parli di  qualcuno con gravi deficit cognitivi e mi pare ben diverso dal chiedere consigli per i figli (argomento dal quale è nata tutta questa discussione che ha raggiunto livelli veramente bassi)
> 
> no, non ci si capisce, mi spiace ma proprio io a capire te e warlock non ci arrivo


Livelli bassi proprio no.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Livelli bassi proprio no.


l'esempio dell'incontinenza urinaria non è proprio il massimo eh


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'esempio dell'incontinenza urinaria non è proprio il massimo eh


Mi sembra che l’esempio concreto sia arrivato dopo uno sforzo notevole per andare ben oltre il contingente.


----------



## Warlock (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è difficile fare esempi. Infatti qui parli di cose per cui si può provare vergogna.
> Ma io parlavo di cose, come la palla di neve del film, belle che riguardano i due.


Brunetta ma il livello del thread è questo... Le diverse sensibilità rispetto alla sfera intima.
L'esempio è volutamente fatto perchè se ci sono sensibilità diverse, il marito dell'esempio in questione ha una sensibilità inferiore e quindi di una cosa di cui la moglie può provare vergogna per lui è una cosa naturale chiedere consigli agli amici e/o all'amante.
Perciò la domanda è "Come glielo spieghi a questo poveruomo con la sensibilità di un muflone, che certe cose è meglio tenerle per se?"


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra che l’esempio concreto sia arrivato dopo uno sforzo notevole per andare ben oltre il contingente.


a me sembra un esempio poco attinente alla sfera intima della coppia che, fino a poco fa sembrava fosse qualcosa legato ai sentimenti e alla storia familiare 
ma appunto proprio non ci si capisce 



Warlock ha detto:


> Brunetta ma il livello del thread è questo... Le diverse sensibilità rispetto alla sfera intima.
> L'esempio è volutamente fatto perchè se ci sono sensibilità diverse, il marito dell'esempio in questione ha una sensibilità inferiore e quindi di una cosa di cui la moglie può provare vergogna per lui è una cosa naturale chiedere consigli agli amici e/o all'amante.
> Perciò la domanda è "Come glielo spieghi a questo poveruomo con la sensibilità di un muflone, che certe cose è meglio tenerle per se?"


il poveruomo simil muflone strano che trovi una moglie e un'amante eh...


----------



## Warlock (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il poveruomo simil muflone strano che trovi una moglie e un'amante eh...


Etta te la sei dimenticata?


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Etta te la sei dimenticata?


ma io non sono etta


----------



## Warlock (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io non sono etta


Oggi non capisci quello che scrivo:
Se Etta ha trovato uno che le da corda e uno che l'ha resa madre, perche un povero muflone non può trovare moglie e amante?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me sembra un esempio poco attinente alla sfera intima della coppia che, fino a poco fa sembrava fosse qualcosa legato ai sentimenti e alla storia familiare
> ma appunto proprio non ci si capisce
> 
> 
> il poveruomo simil muflone *strano* che trovi una moglie e un'amante eh...


Non tanto.


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto ora che il comunicare la tua astinenza di coppia era una tua giustificazione che usavi anche con l’amante.
> Poi all’amante andava bene. Un’altra avrebbe potuto pure reagire male.
> Comunque non intendevo quello. A me stupisce che non ci sia percezione di cosa sia l’intimità.
> Ad esempio i miei genitori avevano un loro mito fondatore. Ovvero un racconto dell’inizio della loro storia che raccontavano come una fiaba scherzosa. Non l’ho mai raccontato nemmeno ai miei figli. Era una cosa dolcissima e scherzosa che si capiva che era una invenzione d’amore per proteggere l’intimità della loro conoscenza.
> ...


Rispondo per quello che dico all'inizio ,non è che mi sono vantato con l'extra  dicendo che non scopavo per intenerirla  ,la cosa uscì dopo ecco perché ti ho detto anzi scritto che per il sesso anche io ho detto i cazzi della coppia ,anche qui l'ho scritto dall'inizio  ma sono anonimo quindi chi mi conosce?
Comunque qui tutto abbiamo scritto cose che riguardano le nostre relazioni anche quale di comportamento e quelle di sesso .


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei avevano inventato una narrazione per raccontare, proteggendoli, i sentimenti. Ma anche i tuoi raccontano i fatti e non la parte intima.


E vorrei vede se i miei mi avessero detto come e cosa gli piaceva fare nell'intimità


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> E vorrei vede se i miei mi avessero detto come e cosa gli piaceva fare nell'intimità


Con intimità non intendo solo il sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Rispondo per quello che dico all'inizio ,non è che mi sono vantato con l'extra  dicendo che non scopavo per intenerirla  ,la cosa uscì dopo ecco perché ti ho detto anzi scritto che per il sesso anche io ho detto i cazzi della coppia ,anche qui l'ho scritto dall'inizio  ma sono anonimo quindi chi mi conosce?
> Comunque qui tutto abbiamo scritto cose che riguardano le nostre relazioni anche quale di comportamento e quelle di sesso .


Le confidenze in forma anonima in un forum sono altra cosa.
Anche se pure nel forum ognuno dimostra di essere più o meno riservato.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

Io da traditrice ho sempre seguito una regoletta semplice.

SE quello di cui parlo può essere messo sui cartelloni in piazza citando nomi e cognomi in assoluta serenità (che significa non dovendo nasconderlo in alcun modo), allora ne parlo.
SE non è così, non ne parlo.

Ed è un modo che uso ovunque. Anche qui sul forum.
Qui scrivo quello che potrei dire anche al bar.

Per sottolineare la differenza, un discorso è confrontarsi sulle esperienze in questa o quella scuola, su percorsi di anoressia, su stupri e molestie in termini generali, sul week end, sulla tal pratica sessuale o quell'altra.
Altro discorso è portare in quei discorsi il vissuto, ossia le emotività dei coinvolti senza il loro consenso.

Condividere il dubbio (*di un nucleo familiare riguardante uno dei membri il nucleo*) con un terzo *esterno* richiede, per chiarezza, che tutti i componenti del nucleo siano a conoscenza della presenza del terzo e che i componenti in grado di esprimere il consenso lo possano dare e che quell'informazione possa esser ricondotta nel nucleo in modo trasparente. 

SE, come nel caso di un amante, questo non è possibile, la scelta è su chi far fuori dalla comunicazione.

SE non si fa fuori l'amante...mah. Io due domandine sulla qualità dello scambio in casa me le farei.


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con intimità non intendo solo il sesso.


E cosa? Se intendi decisioni per fare qualcosa forse a noi figli non interessava anche perché se ci si doveva impegnare con spese non competeva saperlo ,ma decidere se andare in vacanza, fare una gita venivamo interpellati


----------



## Angie17 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Giusto per capire,  ma quindi ci si deve fare il problema se parlo di problemi personali e familiari con una persona con cui ho condiviso vita ed esperienze  per più di 35 anni come un'amica? È già chiaro che se confido certe cose , anche per sfogo , ( che poi le decisioni che si prendono son altra cosa), è perché quella persona è meritevole di quella fiducia e la cosa è reciproca e so che può arrivare un consiglio saggio perché conosce molti ambiti della mia vita. È chiaro che sono ben poche le persone con cui si può condividere tutto,  nel corso di una vita. Poi sta all'intelligenza e sensibilità della persona comprendere con chi si può arrivare a tanto.. o scegliere un amante che non metta a rischio in nessun caso la situazione familiare, perché anche stando attenti ci potrà sempre essere il momento in cui ti esce qualcosa di troppo, non siamo robot.  Quindi primariamente è tua responsabilità aver dato fiducia a qualcuno che non ti metterà a rischio manco nel peggiore dei casi . Poi il rischio esiste come in ogni cosa della vita, anche attraversare la strada all'ora di punta è un rischio.
È ovvio che non parliamo di persone in cui ci si vede al bar o a fare la pizzata una volta ogni tanto...


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le confidenze in forma anonima in un forum sono altra cosa.
> Anche se pure nel forum ognuno dimostra di essere più o meno riservato.


Vero ma a se uno non scopa che vuoi che scrive che è un po' traditore seriale?
E su abbiamo scritto cose intime anche più piccanti , la riservatezza se si è anonimi spesso non la tiene nessuno


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Giusto per capire,  ma quindi ci si deve fare il problema se parlo di problemi personali e familiari con una persona con cui ho condiviso vita ed esperienze  per più di 35 anni come un'amica? È già chiaro che se confido certe cose , anche per sfogo , ( che poi le decisioni che si prendono son altra cosa), è perché quella persona è meritevole di quella fiducia e la cosa è reciproca e so che può arrivare un consiglio saggio perché conosce molti ambiti della mia vita. È chiaro che sono ben poche le persone con cui si può condividere tutto,  nel corso di una vita. Poi sta all'intelligenza e sensibilità della persona comprendere con chi si può arrivare a tanto.. o scegliere un amante che non metta a rischio in nessun caso la situazione familiare, perché anche stando attenti ci potrà sempre essere il momento in cui ti esce qualcosa di troppo, non siamo robot.  Quindi primariamente è tua responsabilità aver dato fiducia a qualcuno che non ti metterà a rischio manco nel peggiore dei casi . Poi il rischio esiste come in ogni cosa della vita, anche attraversare la strada all'ora di punta è un rischio.
> È ovvio che non parliamo di persone in cui ci si vede al bar o a fare la pizzata una volta ogni tanto...


Ma questo non c’entra niente con quello di cui si parlava.
Tu parli di fiducia nella persona che riceve la confidenza, ma io parlavo di intimità dei sentimenti e delle esperienze significative per la relazione, non di timore che le confidenze vengano rivelate.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Vero ma a se uno non scopa che vuoi che scrive che è un po' traditore seriale?
> E su abbiamo scritto cose intime anche più piccanti , la riservatezza se si è anonimi spesso non la tiene nessuno


Hai mai letto da me qualcosa in merito a pratiche sessuali?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo non c’entra niente con quello di cui si parlava.
> Tu parli di fiducia nella persona che riceve la confidenza, ma io parlavo di intimità dei sentimenti e delle esperienze significative per la relazione, non di timore che le confidenze vengano rivelate.


Brunetta facciamo che mandi ad ognuno di noi un MP indicandoci cosa vuoi che ti scriviamo...
Facciamo copia e incolla e almeno hai le risposte corrette


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Vero ma a se uno non scopa che vuoi che scrive che è un po' traditore seriale?
> E su abbiamo scritto cose intime anche più piccanti , la riservatezza dei si è anonimi spesso non la tiene *nessuno*


Nessuno fa così e tutti fan così è praticamente la stessa cosa.

Fra l'altro, non è esatto nessuno. 

Per quanto mi riguarda io qui, come fuori di qui, dico ciò che potrei dire anche in una piazza.


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai mai letto da me qualcosa in merito a pratiche sessuali?


No ,lo so che sei riservata, io forse detto qualcosa ma generica


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nessuno fa così e tutti fan così è praticamente la stessa cosa.
> 
> Fra l'altro, non è esatto nessuno.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda io qui, come fuori di qui, dico ciò che potrei dire anche in una piazza.


E dai pure te hai scritto cose riservate ,non so se l'avresti dette al bar


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> E dai pure te hai scritto cose riservate ,non so se l'avresti dette al bar


Tipo?


----------



## Warlock (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io da traditrice ho sempre seguito una regoletta semplice.
> 
> SE quello di cui parlo può essere messo sui cartelloni in piazza citando nomi e cognomi in assoluta serenità (che significa non dovendo nasconderlo in alcun modo), allora ne parlo.
> SE non è così, non ne parlo.
> ...


cazzo ma io ti lovvo di brutto.... 
sei riuscita a spiegare in un post quello che io e Brunetta non riusciamo a far capire da pagine e pagine addietro

la prossima volta che devo spiegare qualcosa in un thread, ti mando un MP, e tu lo riporti in parole comprensibili


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Non mi va


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> cazzo ma io ti lovvo di brutto....
> sei riuscita a spiegare in un post quello che io e Brunetta non riusciamo a far capire da pagine e pagine addietro
> 
> *la prossima volta che devo spiegare qualcosa in un thread, ti mando un MP, e tu lo riporti in parole comprensibili *


Non so se possa davvero funzionare eh...in generale si lamentano del fatto che io non sia molto comprensibile nei miei ragionamenti! 

Forse in questo caso abbiamo una sensibilità simile che ci permette di comprenderci.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> cazzo ma io ti lovvo di brutto....
> sei riuscita a spiegare in un post quello che io e Brunetta non riusciamo a far capire da pagine e pagine addietro
> 
> la prossima volta che devo spiegare qualcosa in un thread, ti mando un MP, e tu lo riporti in parole comprensibili


Non è che non si era capito quello che volevate dire...il discorso è che a parole è fattibile quello che dite voi a fatti è impossibile a meno che con l'amante non si parli altro che di come è il tempo oggi o di ricette di cucina ...io sono d'accordo con te nel momento che mi dici che tradire è sbagliato ma trovo ridicolo dare così tanta importanza a che argomenti vengono trattati con l'amante quando già l'avere una relazione extra coniugale non andrebbe bene....


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non mi va


SE ti riferisci a esperienze sessuali, fidati, ne parlo serenamente al bar. E apertamente. 
Come anche di esperienze personali. 

Ho iniziato a parlare della mia famiglia nel momento in cui sono stata sufficientemente in pace da poterne parlare senza sentire di tradire. 

Prima non avrei parlato di mia madre neanche sotto tortura. 

E' la mia regola. 

Sono una traditrice. MA decido io di chi e di cosa.


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Non volevo farti ricordare


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non è che non si era capito quello che volevate dire...il discorso è che a parole è fattibile quello che dite voi a fatti è impossibile a meno che con l'amante non si parli altro che di come è il tempo oggi o di ricette di cucina ...io sono d'accordo con te nel momento che mi dici che tradire è sbagliato ma trovo ridicolo dare così tanta importanza a che argomenti vengono trattati con l'amante quando già l'avere una relazione extra coniugale non andrebbe bene....


Come mai è impossibile? 

E' impossibile parlare di se stessi e solo di se stessi con l'amante? 
E riportare all'amante solo fatti che non riguardano se stessi? 

Io ho avuto parecchi amanti, e parecchi uomini. 
Ho parlato e molto con tutti. 
Delle mie emozioni. Dei miei dubbi. 

MA non sono mai riuscita a parlare delle emozioni e dei dubbi che coinvolgessero altri oltre me. 
Lì sentivo il tradimento. 

Quando l'ombra dell'amante entrava con me dalla porta di casa. 

Altro che trombata.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non volevo farti ricordare


Intendi quindi della violenza? 
Ma per fortuna che la ricordo!!

Ovviamente non mi metto, così dal niente a parlarne. 
MA non lo faccio per non mettere a disagio gli altri. 

SE mi trovo al bar ed esce il discorso violenza, io non ho il minimo problema a dire "ma, quando è successo a me, ho sentito questo e questo" e "ho pensato questo e questo"

Sto solo molto attenta a chi ho davanti. 
E non per paura che usi male le informazioni che fornisco.

Ma perchè alcune informazioni che fornisco possono mettere a disagio o in imbarazzo l'altro. 
E non ho interesse a farlo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai è impossibile?
> 
> E' impossibile parlare di se stessi e solo di se stessi con l'amante?
> E riportare all'amante solo fatti che non riguardano se stessi?
> ...


Te non hai figli giusto? Ti assicuro che trovarsi tra genitori e non finire a parlare dei figli è pressoché impossibile...fidati...


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intendi quindi della violenza?
> Ma per fortuna che la ricordo!!
> 
> Ovviamente non mi metto, così dal niente a parlarne.
> ...


Non mi va di parlarne del  disagio e la sofferenza che hai subito .


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

Perche volete a tutti i costi far ricadere i rapporti personali all' interno di schemi comportamentali di un qualche tipo quando la realtà è così variegata?
Ho ricevuto confidenze personali da parte di persone che si sono fidate di me senza nemmeno lontanamente pensare di diventarne l'amante. E non racconterei quanto ricevuto confidenzialmente nemmeno sotto tortura.

Detto per inciso, a scanso di equivoci, non sto parlando di nessuno del forum.

Questi rapporti mi hanno arricchito ed aiutato? Si sicuramente.
Ed im modo ambivalente credo sia successo anche per "l'altro".

L'errore sta forse nel mischiare i rapporti da amante con rapporti confidenziali. Ma ciscuno non è forse libero di condividere con chi si fida e stima qualcosa della propria vita?
Ed il rapporto da amante deve solo e per forza essere ginnastica da camera? Secondo quale regola?


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Te non hai figli giusto? Ti assicuro che trovarsi tra genitori e non finire a parlare dei figli è pressoché impossibile...fidati...


Non è quello che sto scrivendo.   

Confrontarsi su quale sia una buona scuola, su problemi generici, fra cui anoressia, disagio scolastico, bulimia, tristezze adolescenziali, in modo generico è un discorso. 
E lo si può fare con chiunque. Anche su facebook.

Ma farlo con chiunque, fra cui un amante, spostandosi da quel livello per scendere nel confronto su dubbi decisionali significa portare l'ombra dell'amante dentro casa nella comunicazione con il resto del nucleo. 
E l'ombra c'è non perchè c'è stato un confronto. Ma per il semplice motivo che nel momento in cui riporto quel confronto mento, non potendo dire che è l'amante. 

Che voglio, dire, mica che sia vietato. 

Ma affermare che non c'è alternativa anche no. 

L'alternativa c'è. 

A me sembra tanto che diventi anche questo un modo per autogiustificarsi che si sta scopando a giro. 
Ma che siccome c'è sentimento e fiducia non è così una merda. 

A me sembra invece una aggravante. 
E un tradimento ben più grave dello scopare.

Se scopo è il mio corpo che condivido. E condivido un linguaggio personale. 

SE chiacchiero di mia figlia, se racconto delle relazioni che intercorrono tra mia figlia e suo padre, se chiacchiero di decisioni che dovrei prendere con mio marito che riguardano la NOSTRA casa con l'amante, sto coinvolgendo anche gli altri membri della mia famiglia. 
Sto fondamentalmente tentando di normalizzare il tradimento. 

Che ci sta. 
Ma non è che il fatto che ci stia lo renda meno ipocrita di quello che è.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio scemo, scemo perché non apprezzo il regista.
> Avete visto il film Unfathfull?
> Il marito tradito, che poi è interpretato da Richard Gere, perde la testa quando vede che la moglie ha regalato all’amante una palla di neve che rappresentava un momento importante del loro matrimonio.
> In un film devono usare oggetti concreti.


L'esempio è felice.
Ma Credo sia incomprensibile ai più.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non è che non si era capito quello che volevate dire...il discorso è che a parole è fattibile quello che dite voi a fatti è impossibile a meno che con l'amante non si parli altro che di come è il tempo oggi o di ricette di cucina ...io sono d'accordo con te nel momento che mi dici che tradire è sbagliato ma trovo ridicolo dare così tanta importanza a che argomenti vengono trattati con l'amante quando già l'avere una relazione extra coniugale non andrebbe bene....


Gli argomenti vanno anche selezionati, certe cose non si dicono per riservatezza degli altri. Se vuoi scopare e tradire nonostante sia una cosa che lede il comiuge e diverso da raccontare all'amante problemi, difficoltà o confidenza strette che il coniuge o un membro della famiglia ci ha fatto pensando di riporre in noi una fiducia nel custodire quel segreto. 
Se vuoi raccontare di te è un conto ma non puoi far trapelare nulla di altri


----------



## Koala (3 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Giusto per capire,  ma quindi ci si deve fare il problema se parlo di problemi personali e familiari con una persona con cui ho condiviso vita ed esperienze  per più di 35 anni come un'amica? È già chiaro che se confido certe cose , anche per sfogo , ( che poi le decisioni che si prendono son altra cosa), è perché quella persona è meritevole di quella fiducia e la cosa è reciproca e so che può arrivare un consiglio saggio perché conosce molti ambiti della mia vita. È chiaro che sono ben poche le persone con cui si può condividere tutto,  nel corso di una vita. Poi sta all'intelligenza e sensibilità della persona comprendere con chi si può arrivare a tanto.. o scegliere un amante che non metta a rischio in nessun caso la situazione familiare, perché anche stando attenti ci potrà sempre essere il momento in cui ti esce qualcosa di troppo, non siamo robot.  Quindi primariamente è tua responsabilità aver dato fiducia a qualcuno che non ti metterà a rischio manco nel peggiore dei casi . Poi il rischio esiste come in ogni cosa della vita, anche attraversare la strada all'ora di punta è un rischio.
> È ovvio che non parliamo di persone in cui ci si vede al bar o a fare la pizzata una volta ogni tanto...


Perfettamente d’accordo con te… e comunque Anche un’amica da 30 anni potrebbe in qualsiasi momento sputtanare proprio come un amante…


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non mi va di parlarne del  disagio e la sofferenza che hai subito .


Grazie per l'attenzione @ologramma 

Per me però non è un problema parlarne. 
Ma non parliamone se non ti va


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Brunetta facciamo che mandi ad ognuno di noi un MP indicandoci cosa vuoi che ti scriviamo...
> Facciamo copia e incolla e almeno hai le risposte corrette


Scrivete quello che volete, ma capiamoci e non travisiamo.


----------



## Koala (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo non c’entra niente con quello di cui si parlava.
> Tu parli di fiducia nella persona che riceve la confidenza, ma io parlavo di intimità dei sentimenti e delle esperienze significative per la relazione, non di timore che le confidenze vengano rivelate.


Se dopo due giorni in tanti continuiamo a ripetere pressoché la stessa cosa non pensi che la tua percezione di intimità, predisposizione al dialogo e sensibilità sia diversa dagli altri? È inutile continuare a dire che non abbiamo intimità per le cose che riguardano NOI e non BRUNETTA… se per te raccontare all’amante o all’amica come si sono conosciuti i tuoi lo trovi intimo fai bene a tenerlo per te, non ti giudicherei mai per questo… magari per me è diverso e questo non significa essere meno sensibile


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> cazzo ma io ti lovvo di brutto....
> sei riuscita a spiegare in un post quello che io e Brunetta non riusciamo a far capire da pagine e pagine addietro
> 
> la prossima volta che devo spiegare qualcosa in un thread, ti mando un MP, e tu lo riporti in parole comprensibili


Bisogna vedere se l’hanno capita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Perfettamente d’accordo con te… e comunque Anche un’amica da 30 anni potrebbe in qualsiasi momento sputtanare proprio come un amante…


Certe cose non si dicono neanche alle amiche


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Perche volete a tutti i costi far ricadere i rapporti personali all' interno di schemi comportamentali di un qualche tipo quando la realtà è così variegata?
> Ho ricevuto confidenze personali da parte di persone che si sono fidate di me senza nemmeno lontanamente pensare di diventarne l'amante. E non racconterei quanto ricevuto confidenzialmente nemmeno sotto tortura.
> 
> Detto per inciso, a scanso di equivoci, non sto parlando di nessuno del forum.
> ...


Io sono piuttosto convinta che il confine con un amante sia molto più sottile di quello con chiunque altro. E molto più sfumato. 
(se così non fosse, non ci sarebbero tutti gli scivoloni che si leggono e si vedono in giro)

E non è questione di stima o fiducia.
Se penso alle mie esperienze, sorvolando sugli amanti tanto per che erano davvero pari a conoscenze con cui passavo belle serate, mi sono scelta amanti che in un qualche modo ritenevo capaci di aver cura della me che portavo loro. E che erano in grado di insegnarmi cose. 

E' proprio una questione di posizione nella vicinanza.
Con un amante c'è una intimità, anche dovuta alla sessualità condivisa, che con gli amici e le amiche non c'è.
Ed è un confine parecchio scivoloso.

Detto questo, io ho deciso quelle persone *per me*.

Se mi fossi messa a parlare, negli stessi termini in cui parlavo di me, a parlare dei miei genitori, del mio compagno, avrei tradito la fiducia del mio compagno che si era confidato con me. Sarei uscita da uno spazio esclusivo popolato SOLO da me e dal mio compagno.
E in quello spazio ci stanno anche le influenze decisionali. Ossia la comunicazione del "da dove vengono" le informazioni che influenzano il mio pormi in un modo o nell'altro nelle questioni che riguardano la coppia.

Poi...io non parlo come parlo di me di nessun altro. 
Ci sono confini nelle confidenze, in ciò che si raccoglie osservando da certe vicinanze che a mio avviso richiedono un consenso esplicito prima di esser condivise con terzi. 

E come te, quel che mi vien confidato, me lo porto nella tomba. 
E questo principio io lo uso anche col mio compagno e con quello che ci riguarda. 
Dissapori, discussioni, disaccordi, accordi, piaceri...sono gli elementi che compongono l'esclusività che c'è fra noi. 

E l'esclusività è, ho imparato, la cosa più preziosa in una coppia. Con o senza figli. 
E, fra l'altro, ciò che riguarda i figli, va a comporre l'esclusività del nucleo.


----------



## Koala (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certe cose non si dicono neanche alle amiche


Mah, io non la penso così… sarà che sono un libro aperto, se negli anni il nostro rapporto si è consolidato mi viene naturale darti il 100% di me… avevo un’amica a cui voglio un bene dell’anima, dopo il mio matrimonio, per cause di forza maggiore, ci siamo dovute allontanare… ho l’assoluta certezza che le mie confidenze sono rimaste tali, come le sue da parte mia… se non posso sentirmi libera di raccontarti di me la nostra amicizia non sussiste… ma questo è il pensiero di Koala non pretendo che sia universale


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> cazzo ma io ti lovvo di brutto....
> sei riuscita a spiegare in un post quello che io e Brunetta non riusciamo a far capire da pagine e pagine addietro
> 
> la prossima volta che devo spiegare qualcosa in un thread, ti mando un MP, e tu lo riporti in parole comprensibili


Quindi lo sposato che mi raccontava come ha conosciuto la moglie poteva farlo? O il convivente che mi diceva come si era separato? Erano cose che potevano dire anche al bar
Così come se io chiedessi consiglio per una scuola?


----------



## patroclo (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> *
> SE non si fa fuori l'amante...mah. Io due domandine sulla qualità dello scambio in casa me le farei.*


Il punto centrale è questo, direi non tanto stare qui a discutere di cosa si può o non si può dire.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Il punto centrale è questo, direi non tanto stare qui a discutere di cosa si può o non si può dire.


Eh già....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Se dopo due giorni in tanti continuiamo a ripetere pressoché la stessa cosa *non pensi che la tua percezione di intimità, predisposizione al dialogo e sensibilità sia diversa dagli altri?* È inutile continuare a dire che non abbiamo intimità per le cose che riguardano NOI e non BRUNETTA… se per te raccontare all’amante o all’amica come si sono conosciuti i tuoi lo trovi intimo fai bene a tenerlo per te, non ti giudicherei mai per questo… magari per me è diverso e questo non significa essere meno sensibile


Me ne sto rendendo conto.
Non ho detto “come si sono conosciuti“, ma la loro “narrazione romantica e simbolica”, non perché ci sia nulla da nascondere, ma perché è una cosa talmente delicata che la preservo da possibili irrisioni da parte di chi ha un’altra sensibilità.


----------



## Venice30 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Confondete il ruolo coniuge/amante, e lo sottolineate nel momento in cui dite che i vostri amanti hanno più tempo per voi, vi ascoltano di più a differenza dei vostri partner ufficiali, che sembrano non avere mai tempo per voi ( mi domando se anche le loro mogli si lamentano di loro?? ) 
Paragonare le confidenze fatte all'amica di 30 anni con quelle fatte al vostro amante, è da paraculo.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono piuttosto convinta che il confine con un amante sia molto più sottile che quello con chiunque altro.
> 
> E non è quesitone di stima o fiducia.
> Se penso alle mie esperienze, sorvolando sugli amanti tanto per che erano davvero pari a conoscenze con cui passavo belle serate, mi sono scelta amanti che in un qualche modo ritenevo capaci di aver cura della me che portavo loro.
> ...


Però vedi, è singolare e anche forse contradittorio che si ritenga che per essere amanti serva una "vicinanza" e che nell'ambito di questa vicinanza si parli di "fedeltà" nei confronti dell' intimità verso i compagni ufficiali.
Il praticone del mio amico Carlo direbbe: Ti riempio di corna ma stai pur sicuro che non confiderò mai a nessuno che ti piace scaccolarti la sera davanti allo specchio....
(E' un esempio per ridere ovviamente )


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mah, io non la penso così… sarà che sono un libro aperto, se negli anni il nostro rapporto si è consolidato mi viene naturale darti il 100% di me… avevo un’amica a cui voglio un bene dell’anima, dopo il mio matrimonio, per cause di forza maggiore, ci siamo dovute allontanare… ho l’assoluta certezza che le mie confidenze sono rimaste tali, come le sue da parte mia… se non posso sentirmi libera di raccontarti di me la nostra amicizia non sussiste… ma questo è il pensiero di Koala non pretendo che sia universale


Certo probabilmente hai trovato una persona che ti ha ispirato fiducia. 
A me non è mai successo


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certe cose non si dicono neanche alle amiche


Certe cose non si dicono neanche al coniuge
Per dire
Però per me ci sono alcune cose che non si dicono, per te altre, per altri c’è ne sono di diverse


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che ci sta.
> Ma non è che il fatto che ci stia lo renda meno ipocrita di quello che è.


spe
Scusa
Io (e parlo per me), non dico che non sia ipocrita
Dico che nel momento in cui sei lì e si parla, alcune cose escono, io personalmente non trovo che sia gravissimo confidarsi con una persona amica 
È diverso se ci sono il dolo e l’intenzione di diffamare


----------



## Vera (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che noi ci portiamo sempre appresso tutto il nostro vissuto? Io sono così perché sono il frutto di tutto quello che mi circonda...come faccio a eliminare tutta la mia vita dalle mie conversazioni?


Certo, tutti abbiamo un bagaglio che ci portiamo dietro e siamo tutti il frutto di quello che abbiamo attraversato. Ma tu racconti a tutti il tuo vissuto?
Io sono molto selettiva, per esempio. Decido con chi aprirmi, a chi donare un pezzetto di me.
Questo non toglie che con il resto delle persone che mi circondano non interagisca in maniera sincera e libera.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Però vedi, è singolare e anche forse contradittorio che si ritenga che per essere amanti serva una "vicinanza" e che nell'ambito di questa vicinanza si parli di "fedeltà" nei confronti dell' intimità verso i compagni ufficiali.
> Il praticone del mio amico Carlo direbbe: Ti riempio di corna ma stai pur sicuro che non confiderò mai a nessuno che ti piace scaccolarti la sera davanti allo specchio....
> (E' un esempio per ridere ovviamente )


Ma io non parlo di fedeltà. Adesso rileggo il post, ma non credo di averla neanche citata. SE l'ho fatto, correggo perchè è un refuso.
EDIT: ho controllato, nessun accenno alla fedeltà  !

LA fedeltà per me è sempre stata una cosa messa sopra alle relazioni come una catena.
Se non sostenuta da altro.

Ovvero dall'esclusività.

La fedeltà si fonda sulla percezione di una esclusività.
Se non si fonda su una motivazione, diventa una imposizione, una pura formalità.

E quindi non scopo in giro perchè ti sono fedele.
Però ti tratto della merda, non ti sostengo, non ho cura di te, soprattutto non TI VEDO e non ancor di più non TI GUARDO.

SE non c'è esclusività, la fedeltà è solo una regola.
Una imposizione.

Che poi provengo dal super io o dall'aderenza alle norme sociali...boh...cosa me ne faccio di uno che mi è fedele ma fonda la sua fedeltà a me sulla regola e non su di me?
E lo stesso vale per me.

Io so quando ho tradito. Ogni volta.
Quando l'esclusività - ovvero la percezione di unicità del noi - ha iniziato a sgretolarsi.
Per responsabilità di entrambi.

E di solito l'esclusività si sgretola quando casca il dialogo riservato e, per l'appunto esclusivo, nella coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi lo sposato che mi raccontava come ha conosciuto la moglie poteva farlo? O il convivente che mi diceva come si era separato? Erano cose che potevano dire anche al bar
> Così come se io chiedessi consiglio per una scuola?


Non è questione di pensare che l’altro, amante o amica, possa usare contro, non abbiamo da rivelare reati, spero.
Dopo venti pagine dovre essere chiaro.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questione di pensare che l’altro, amante o amica, possa usare contro, non abbi da rivelare reati, spero.
> Dopo venti pagine dovre essere chiaro.


Ma infatti io non ho scritto niente di tutto questo


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certe cose non si dicono neanche al coniuge
> Per dire
> Però per me ci sono alcune cose che non si dicono, per te altre, per altri c’è ne sono di diverse


Quello che per me è un argomento riservato, per te invece può diventare di dominio pubblico.ovvio.
Conosco una persona che descrive nei dettagli come fa sesso, io mi sento in imbarazzo, per me è una cosa molto riservata non riuscirei mai ad esternare le mie esperienze con chiunque. Eppure questa racconta come se fosse andata a comprare un paio di scarpe


----------



## Warlock (3 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Se dopo due giorni in tanti continuiamo a ripetere pressoché la stessa cosa non pensi che la tua percezione di intimità, predisposizione al dialogo e sensibilità sia diversa dagli altri? È inutile continuare a dire che non abbiamo intimità per le cose che riguardano NOI e non BRUNETTA… se per te raccontare all’amante o all’amica come si sono conosciuti i tuoi lo trovi intimo fai bene a tenerlo per te, non ti giudicherei mai per questo… magari per me è diverso e questo non significa essere meno sensibile


O porcaccia, ma qua non si vuole proprio capire...
Riporto quello che ha scritto Ipazia:

*Condividere il dubbio (di un nucleo familiare riguardante uno dei membri il nucleo) con un terzo esterno richiede, per chiarezza, che tutti i componenti del nucleo siano a conoscenza della presenza del terzo e che i componenti in grado di esprimere il consenso lo possano dare e che quell'informazione possa esser ricondotta nel nucleo in modo trasparente.*

Lo riesci a comprendere?
Se tuo figlio sapesse che vai a raccontare i cazzi suoi all'amante ( a meno che non sia un'infante) ne sarebbe contento o ti manderebbe a quel paese?

Io da figlio se sapessi che mia madre si comporta come te non avrei più rispetto, ma come ti permetti di parlare di me ad uno con cui cornifichi mio padre?


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certe cose non si dicono neanche alle amiche


difatti io perchè sono qui? Ricordo che cercai la parola tradimento e mi si è aperto questo forum  dopo due anni entrai  ,non ho mai detto ai miei amici cosa ho fatto ,mentre per loro era un vanto dato che avevano tradito tutte le fidanzate  e poi le mogli


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> O porcaccia, ma qua non si vuole proprio capire...
> Riporto quello che ha scritto Ipazia:
> 
> *Condividere il dubbio (di un nucleo familiare riguardante uno dei membri il nucleo) con un terzo esterno richiede, per chiarezza, che tutti i componenti del nucleo siano a conoscenza della presenza del terzo e che i componenti in grado di esprimere il consenso lo possano dare e che quell'informazione possa esser ricondotta nel nucleo in modo trasparente.*
> ...


I miei figli si incazzano anche se racconto di loro alla nonna, fai te


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> difatti io perchè sono qui? Ricordo che cercai la parola tradimento e mi si è aperto questo forum  dopo due anni entrai  ,non ho mai detto ai miei amici cosa ho fatto ,mentre per loro era un vanto dato che avevano tradito tutte le fidanzate  e poi le mogli


Ci sono cose molto delicate, comprendo benissimo la tua riservatezza ve il timore


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> spe
> Scusa
> Io (e parlo per me), non dico che non sia ipocrita
> Dico che nel momento in cui sei lì e si parla, alcune cose escono, io personalmente non trovo che sia gravissimo confidarsi con una persona amica
> È diverso se ci sono il dolo e l’intenzione di diffamare


io penso che se c'è anche l'ombra di dolo e intenzione di diffamare il compagno, allora quello di cui si parla con l'amante è proprio l'ultimo dei problemi. 
Quindi non la considererei proprio come opzione. 

SE trovo sollievo (se non soddisfazione) nel parlar male del mio compagno con altri...allora il problema non è che ho l'amante. 
E' che sto con una persona che non stimo, che desidero ferire. 

E due domandine, non sulla relazione, ma su quali intenzioni io abbia riguardo la mia vita io le porrei. 

SE poi ci sono figli di mezzo, le domandine diventano pure più di due. 

Perchè quel sollievo, quella soddisfazione traspare nella punteggiatura anche nelle comunicazioni in casa. 

Quindi questo aspetto lo leverei dalla discussione. Non pensi? 

Io non vedo nulla di che nel confidarsi con persone amiche (ma l'amante non è l'amico...salvo si consideri l'amicizia uno spazio in cui si scopa). 

Il punto che sto tentando di sottolineare è che il confine fra la confidenza e l'attraversamento della esclusività di una coppia o di un nucleo è parecchio sfumato e scivoloso. 

E non guardarci dentro raccontandosi che ma sì, va bene così, è ipocrita. 

Usare il confine scivoloso per normalizzare una relazione di tradimento, è un po' come etta che fa regalare la bambola dal suo g alla bambina. Che tanto è una bambola. Insomma- Chiunque può regalare la bambola.


----------



## Koala (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certe cose non si dicono neanche al coniuge
> Per dire
> Però per me ci sono alcune cose che non si dicono, per te altre, per altri c’è ne sono di diverse


Come direbbe Etta, il mondo è bello perché vario


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I miei figli si incazzano anche se racconto di loro alla nonna, fai te


Ah pure mia figlia si arrabbia e urla “non glielo dire!”


----------



## Koala (3 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> O porcaccia, ma qua non si vuole proprio capire...
> Riporto quello che ha scritto Ipazia:
> 
> *Condividere il dubbio (di un nucleo familiare riguardante uno dei membri il nucleo) con un terzo esterno richiede, per chiarezza, che tutti i componenti del nucleo siano a conoscenza della presenza del terzo e che i componenti in grado di esprimere il consenso lo possano dare e che quell'informazione possa esser ricondotta nel nucleo in modo trasparente.*
> ...


Ma cosa vuoi sentirti dire? Che hai ragione? Ok hai ragione


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono cose molto delicate, comprendo benissimo la tua riservatezza ve il timore


ma neanche  a loro dicevo cose riservatissime sul mio matrimonio  , in termnini generali  quando mi trovo con signore  spesso ci si arriva a dire cose  ma mai nominato mia moglie , anzi ora che mi ricordo una mia amica mi disse della sua situazione con il marito simile alla mia  e ci siamo confidati  , ma pi di un semplice pure io come te  non si è andati


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certe cose non si dicono neanche al coniuge
> Per dire
> Però per me ci sono alcune cose che non si dicono, per te altre, per altri c’è ne sono di diverse


Cos'è che non si dice al coniuge???

A parte che si ha un amante, per intenderci


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah pure mia figlia si arrabbia e urla “non glielo dire!”


Vedi, per noi può sembrare di poca importanza, per la persona che ci affida una confidenza è un tradimento. 
I miei sono grandi, ho dovuto tenere nascosto una cosa così evidente, difatti appena li ha visti lo ha più che notato. Però io ero legata dal segreto professionale di mamma


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cos'è che non si dice al coniuge???
> A parte che si ha un amante, per intenderci


io ho raccontato pure questo a dire la verità.


----------



## Warlock (3 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi sentirti dire? Che hai ragione? Ok hai ragione


Non voglio sentirmi dire niente, vorrei farti capire che quello che fai è SBAGLIATO.
Ma sembra che tu non voglia nemmeno prendere in considerazione l'idea.
Ma potresti sempre chiedere a tuo figlio o marito, cosa ne penserebbero, magari prendendo il discorso alla distanza e come ipotetico.
Poi fammi sapere la risposta


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cos'è che non si dice al coniuge???
> 
> A parte che si ha un amante, per intenderci


Che si è fatta riparare di nascosto la macchina bocciata dal figlio


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> io penso che se c'è anche l'ombra di dolo e intenzione di diffamare il compagno, allora quello di cui si parla con l'amante è proprio l'ultimo dei problemi.
> Quindi non la considererei proprio come opzione.
> 
> SE trovo sollievo (se non soddisfazione) nel parlar male del mio compagno con altri...allora il problema non è che ho l'amante.
> ...


Non penso che si cerchi di normalizzare il tradimento, presumo che chi tradisce sappia di fare una cosa sbagliata
C’è chi se ne frega e va avanti perché considera il sesso un bel gioco (quello che venne detto a me) o perché ogni lasciata è persa 
Se si va a cercare altrove quello che non si ha in casa o si cerca qualcosa di diverso da quello che si ha in casa
Concordo nel dire che quello che si dice sia l’ultimo dei problemi 
Se a casa va tutto abbastanza bene ma si tradisce lo stesso e si chiede un consiglio all’amante
No che non puoi dire al tuo compagno che quel consiglio te l’ha dato l’amante, ma alla fine è “solo” una bugia in più in un mare di bugie
L’ipocrisia sta nel non voler ammettere che si è bugiardi, secondo me


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo, tutti abbiamo un bagaglio che ci portiamo dietro e siamo tutti il frutto di quello che abbiamo attraversato. Ma tu racconti a tutti il tuo vissuto?
> Io sono molto selettiva, per esempio. Decido con chi aprirmi, a chi donare un pezzetto di me.
> Questo non toglie che con il resto delle persone che mi circondano non interagisca in maniera sincera e libera.


Certo che non racconto tutto a tutti...quello che sto cercando di dire da un po' senza risultato è che trovo ridicolo dire che ci sono argomenti che non vanno affrontati con l'amante quando con questo ci scopi....per me è un po' volersi ripulire dal fatto di avere tradito il dire "e ma io con lui non affronto certi argomenti"...che senso ha? Allora se io con uno ci scopo ma non ci parlo non tradisco? Visto così non ti sembra un po' un ragionamento per pararsi il culo?


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cos'è che non si dice al coniuge???
> 
> A parte che si ha un amante, per intenderci


Proprio quello 
Poi sai io sono logorroica e ho anche poca memoria per le bugie
E pure poca fantasia
Quindi io non mento e neanche ometto perché poi tanto so che mi scordo  sono a livelli patologici


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> io ho raccontato pure questo a dire la verità.


Io col mio ex avevo il patto che del mio corpo ne disponevo a mio piacimento. 
Senza doverne render conto a lui. 

Era una condizione idiota e paracula. E fra l'altro, manco mi aveva presa sul serio...credeva che dicessi tanto per dire. 

Adesso come adesso, con G. ne parlerei.

So che con G. io non ho niente di cui non parlo. E lui è la prima persona con cui parlo. 
E' il mio alleato. E ho cura del fatto che lo sia. 
E viceversa. 

Però di segreti in famiglia...sono troppo vecchia e pigra. 

O posso parlare di ogni singola cosa o sto per i fatti miei. 
Nessun compromesso a riguardo. E lui la vede come me. 
Anche se il prezzo a volte si paga. 
Ma il risultato è impagabile.


----------



## patroclo (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già....


...e questo è il tradimento. Chissenefrega di una scopata


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi, per noi può sembrare di poca importanza, per la persona che ci affida una confidenza è un tradimento.
> I miei sono grandi, ho dovuto tenere nascosto una cosa così evidente, difatti appena li ha visti lo ha più che notato. Però io ero legata dal segreto professionale di mamma


Mia figlia ha 5 anni e l’ultima volta non voleva che dicessi a mia mamma che si era buttata l’acqua addosso


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io col mio ex avevo il patto che del mio corpo ne disponevo a mio piacimento.
> Senza doverne render conto a lui.
> 
> Era una condizione idiota e paracula. E fra l'altro, manco mi aveva presa sul serio...credeva che dicessi tanto per dire.
> ...


con G sono le basi di un matrimonio riuscito , quindi sposatevi


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che si è fatta riparare di nascosto la macchina bocciata dal figlio





omicron ha detto:


> Proprio quello
> Poi sai io sono logorroica e ho anche poca memoria per le bugie
> E pure poca fantasia
> Quindi io non mento e neanche ometto perché poi tanto so che mi scordo  sono a livelli patologici


Ma tu non hai una figlia???

SE non mi confondo non ha l'età per guidare...

Non ci capisco un cazzo!!! 


EDIT: ho riletto...non avevo capito un cazzo e sovrapposto i commenti!! 

A me piace raccontarmi a G.
Di ogni cosa. Dubbi, fragilità, paure, successi, fallimenti....so che troverò un posto caldo che mi accoglie. 
So di poter dormire nel suo sguardo. 

Vedo che lui fa lo stesso con me. 

Io sono brava a mentire. 
Semplicemente non ho il desiderio di mentire.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai una figlia???
> 
> SE non mi confondo non ha l'età per guidare...
> 
> Non ci capisco un cazzo!!!


Si sì io ho una figlia di 5 anni
Quindi non guida 
Ma quando ho battuto la macchina mio marito l’ha sempre saputo 
Anche perché la macchina è intestata a lui quindi mi serviva


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai una figlia???
> 
> SE non mi confondo non ha l'età per guidare...
> 
> Non ci capisco un cazzo!!!


 è la vecchiaia


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io non parlo di fedeltà. Adesso rileggo il post, ma non credo di averla neanche citata. SE l'ho fatto, correggo perchè è un refuso.
> EDIT: ho controllato, nessun accenno alla fedeltà  !
> 
> LA fedeltà per me è sempre stata una cosa messa sopra alle relazioni come una catena.
> ...


Parlare di fedeltà e di tradimento è un assioma.
Tradire significa non essere fedeli.
Anche fedeltà a se stessi è compresa.
E accettare di essere fedeli sessualmente non deve per forza essere una imposizione sociale. Ma una scelta, qual è.

Quello che a me stona di tutta sta faccenda è che si decida di essere infedeli sessualmente, e perciò in potenza di poter persino concepire un figlio insieme (non pipponi sulla maternità consapevole please  ) perciò si fa, in potenza, un atto di donazione totale, i miei geni con i suoi....

però, però, mica gli ho raccontato a casa dei bei momenti che trascorsi con mio marito o mia moglie  edelle nostre promesse....

Non so se mi sono spiegato.
Tendo ad essere pratico ultimamente e quando si parla di infedeltà mi stonano le regole e le regolette....

Con questo non voglio criticare chi lo fa in riservatezza verso la propria famiglia... solo dico che ci sono rapporti e rapporti e non so se sia il caso di fare delle regole di tutela.
Questo intendo, senza criticare e senza voler essere assolutista...

Interlocutorio insomma...


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io col mio ex avevo il patto che del mio corpo ne disponevo a mio piacimento.
> Senza doverne render conto a lui.
> Era una condizione idiota e paracula. E fra l'altro, manco mi aveva presa sul serio...credeva che dicessi tanto per dire.
> Adesso come adesso, con G. ne parlerei.
> ...


a me invece piace rendere conto a mia moglie di come gestisco la mia persona, come lei fa con me.
succede come successo in cui poi l’amante mio o suo, entri nei nostri giochi.
ma non tutte le amanti sono pronte a questo.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Parlare di fedeltà e di tradimento è un assioma.
> Tradire significa non essere fedeli.
> Anche fedeltà a se stessi è compresa.
> E accettare di essere fedeli sessualmente non deve per forza essere una imposizione sociale.
> ...


Sono d’accordo 
Strano


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si sì io ho una figlia di 5 anni
> Quindi non guida
> Ma quando ho battuto la macchina mio marito l’ha sempre saputo
> Anche perché la macchina è intestata a lui quindi mi serviva


Anche io avevo urtato la macchina di G.
Con la mia macchina...retro e....bam!!!!

Ero risalita in casa trafelata...ho fatto una cosa...lui ha guardato dalla finestra, ha visto le posizioni delle macchine e ha tirato una bestemmia  e poi si è messo a ridere guardando la mia faccia...fortunatamente era una botticina da niente. Mi sono scusata per giorni...ero disattenta. E mi è spiaciuto moltissimo che la mia disattenzione fosse ricaduta su di lui.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Parlare di fedeltà e di tradimento è un assioma.
> Tradire significa non essere fedeli.
> Anche fedeltà a se stessi è compresa.
> E accettare di essere fedeli sessualmente non deve per forza essere una imposizione sociale.
> ...


Ribaltando per chiarire la mia posizione sulla fedeltà

Se la fedeltà ha come base l'aderenza ad una regola sociale, con come conseguenza il non scopare in giro. 
Ma poi chi mi è fedele (o chi a cui io sono fedele) non mi sostiene, non ha cura di me, non si prende cura del mio benessere....è fedele?


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ribaltando per chiarire la mia posizione sulla fedeltà
> 
> Se la fedeltà ha come base l'aderenza ad una regola sociale, con come conseguenza il non scopare in giro.
> Ma poi chi mi è fedele (o chi a cui io sono fedele) non mi sostiene, non ha cura di me, non si prende cura del mio benessere....è fedele?


da sposareeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Angie17 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Confondete il ruolo coniuge/amante, e lo sottolineate nel momento in cui dite che i vostri amanti hanno più tempo per voi, vi ascoltano di più a differenza dei vostri partner ufficiali, che sembrano non avere mai tempo per voi ( mi domando se anche le loro mogli si lamentano di loro?? )
> Paragonare le confidenze fatte all'amica di 30 anni con quelle fatte al vostro amante, è da paraculo.


Ma è destinata a me, questa risposta?  Perché non ho scritto da nessuna parte o dato per certo che le confidenze che ho fatto ad un'amica trentennale le farei ad un ipotetico amante.... anzi più no che sì.




Koala ha detto:


> Perfettamente d’accordo con te… e comunque Anche un’amica da 30 anni potrebbe in qualsiasi momento sputtanare proprio come un amante…


No questo no e te lo dico con certezza, da più di 37 anni il nostro è un rapporto speciale, un patto d'acciaio , che ha attraversato situazioni di ogni tipo nella nostra vita anche gravi, è una sorellanza, non ho dubbi che è così... abbiamo anche attraversato una lite che ci ha portato a distanza per un po' di tempo, ma niente delle nostre vite è mai venuto fuori... e nulla è cambiato.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> a me invece piace rendere conto a mia moglie di come gestisco la mia persona, come lei fa con me.
> succede come successo in cui poi l’amante mio o suo, entri nei nostri giochi.
> ma non tutte le amanti sono pronte a questo.


Io non sento il render conto. 

Per me è proprio il piacere di condividermi. 

Per ora abbiamo ancora così tante cose da scoprire e condividere che non c'è proprio spazio fra noi. 
A volte sono di troppo pure i gatti...

Per il futuro si vedrà. 
Non escludo niente.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non sento il render conto.
> 
> Per me è proprio il piacere di condividermi.
> 
> ...


Tranquilla non ti tampino.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...e questo è il tradimento. Chissenefrega di una scopata


concordo. Lo sai. 

Poi, la scopata fa saltar per aria perchè è visibile. PErchè è carne. 

Tutta questa roba qui...sfuma via. 

E spesso, nella foga del vivere manco ce ne si accorge di quanto si stia andando lontani.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> con G sono le basi di un matrimonio riuscito , quindi sposatevi


Lo penso anche io


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io


damo che te lo dico


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tranquilla non ti tampino.


Minchia...va bè la vecchiaia...ma me ne sarei accorta se mi tampinassi!! 
Non farmi venir dubbi!!! 

Che se mi tampini così...sei proprio scarsissimo nel tampinamento eh!!! 
Sallo


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Brunetta facciamo che mandi ad ognuno di noi un MP indicandoci cosa vuoi che ti scriviamo...
> Facciamo copia e incolla e almeno hai le risposte corrette


Dico a te, ma anche ad altre, ma perché cercate di spiegare i colori alla cieca?
E poi, sensazione mia, pare che stiate cercando in tutti i modi di farvi capire e/o accettare da sta tizia che è evidente non capisca un cazzo di quello che state dicendo. Una che vi risponde con filmetti e canzoncine... Già questo dovrebbe bastare eh.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ribaltando per chiarire la mia posizione sulla fedeltà
> 
> Se la fedeltà ha come base l'aderenza ad una regola sociale, con come conseguenza il non scopare in giro.
> Ma poi chi mi è fedele (o chi a cui io sono fedele) non mi sostiene, non ha cura di me, non si prende cura del mio benessere....è fedele?


L'aderenza ad una regola sociale deve per forza (in quanto regola sociale) essere deleteria?
Essere fedeli per scelta, come lo sono stati e come lo sono tantissime persone, deve far di loro, per forza dei cretini o dei bigotti o delle persone acritiche?
Sicuramente in mezzo ce ne sono eh, mica lo nego.... 
ma mica è una regola generale.

Continuo a non comprendere, limite mio ovviamente, la classificazione dei rapporti clandestini in base ad una regola di condivisione che in fondo è personale.
Ed io accetto questo eh, mica ho niente contro chi non mischia gli affari di famiglia con le trombate clandestine...
Solo non capisco perchè questo deve valere per tutti...


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai una figlia???
> 
> SE non mi confondo non ha l'età per guidare...
> 
> ...


Se tu avessi avuto un figlio nasconde resti al tuo compagno/marito una stronzata che ha fatto? 
Il mio ha preso il muro mentre parcheggiata e la settimana prima la sorella l'altra fiancata. 
Una l'ho detta, l'altra abbiamo fatto riparare di nascosto.


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se tu avessi avuto un figlio nasconde resti al tuo compagno/marito una stronzata che ha fatto?
> Il mio ha preso il muro mentre parcheggiata e la settimana prima la sorella l'altra fiancata.
> Una l'ho detta, l'altra abbiamo fatto riparare di nascosto.


mai fatto drammi per incidenti fatti dai miei figli e mia moglie perchè se no cosa avrebbero detto dei miei?


----------



## Angie17 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dico a te, ma anche ad altre, ma perché cercate di spiegare i colori alla cieca?
> E poi, sensazione mia, pare che stiate cercando in tutti i modi di farvi capire e/o accettare da sta tizia che è evidente non capisca un cazzo di quello che state dicendo. Una che vi risponde con filmetti e canzoncine... Già questo dovrebbe bastare eh.


Arci , eppure con un'amica una volta lo abbiamo fatto, abbiamo spiegato i colori a due persone cieche che dovevano arredare casa, ci hanno assicurato di aver compreso bene, ed hanno scelto, infatti la loro casa è venuta bellissima!


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io col mio ex avevo il patto che del mio corpo ne disponevo a mio piacimento.
> Senza doverne render conto a lui.
> 
> Era una condizione idiota e paracula. E fra l'altro, manco mi aveva presa sul serio...credeva che dicessi tanto per dire.
> ...


Ti invidio sai? Hai con il G il solito rapporto che avevo io con mio marito...


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Arci , eppure con un'amica una volta lo abbiamo fatto, abbiamo spiegato i colori a due persone cieche che dovevano arredare casa, ci hanno assicurato di aver compreso bene, ed hanno scelto, infatti la loro casa è venuta bellissima!


Sono andati a culo.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> L'aderenza ad una regola sociale deve per forza (in quanto regola sociale) essere deleteria?
> Essere fedeli per scelta, come lo sono stati e come lo sono tantissime persone, deve far di loro, per forza dei cretini o dei bigotti o delle persone acritiche?
> Sicuramente in mezzo ce ne sono eh, mica lo nego....
> ma mica è una regola generale.
> ...


No, non necessariamente è deleteria. 

Ma lo diventa nel momento in cui si assume la norma sociale senza averne compreso il fondamento. 

Poi, la norma sociale è fatta proprio per chi non comprende il fondamento. 
E quindi ne escono le dicotomie di riferimento e i giudizi di valore. 

Che ci sta. Fa parte della nostra strutturazione sociale. 

Ma se ci si vuol ragionare sopra, allora serve entrarci dentro. 

E se la fedeltà è una scelta allora è necessario entrare a veder equali sono le motivazioni di quella scelta. 
SE la voglio mantenere. 

Che una scelta come la fedeltà, senza motivazione a sostegno nei momenti della merda, la si mantiene o per paura o per credo. 

E io onestamente uno che mi è fedele per paura o per credo...anche no. 

Sotto la fedeltà, e penso ci sia pure nel matrimonio questo riferimento, c'è un patto di sostegno reciproco. A tutti i livelli. 
E in quel sostegno reciproco c'è una esclusività che non si riserva ad altri. 
E' propria di quel patto. Ed è necessario divenga parte della narrazione di coppia. SE si vuole cucire la coppia nel tempo. 

Quello che sto sottolineando in questo 3d è che raccontare i cazzi della mia famiglia all'amante è sintomo di due cose: o desidero normalizzare il tradimento (per non dirmi che sono una stronza) o la mia relazione ufficiale ha talmente tante magagne che piuttosto che affrontarle uso un terzo esterno per gestirle. 

E ci sta tutto.
Ma non dirselo è parecchio ipocrita. 


Non sto elencando regole. 
E nemmeno sto tentando di render funzionale un tradimento o un altro. 

dico soltanto che formalizzarsi sulla scopata e non dare importanza a questo aspetto è guardare il dito e non la luna. 

Una scopata non distrugge il nucleo di una coppia. 
Le ombre nell'esclusività distruggono ogni cosa. 

Dirselo mi pare il minimo. 

Poi liberi tutti. 

Per me non è questione di giusto o di sbagliato.
Nel momento in cui si prende un terzo ci si è seduti dalla parte del torto. 

Ma anche dalla parte del torto ci si può sedere con onestà oppure no.


----------



## Angie17 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono andati a culo.


  no abbiamo cercato di spiegarli attraverso le sensazioni e i sentimenti .


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se tu avessi avuto un figlio nasconde resti al tuo compagno/marito una stronzata che ha fatto?
> Il mio ha preso il muro mentre parcheggiata e la settimana prima la sorella l'altra fiancata.
> Una l'ho detta, l'altra abbiamo fatto riparare di nascosto.


Io sono cresciuta in una famiglia in cui il mentire riguardava solo il fuori della famiglia. 
Quindi dentro casa c'era la guerra, ma fuori non si doveva neanche capire se c'era stata una brutta risposta. 

Mia madre non ha mai nascosto niente DI ME a mio padre. 
E viceversa. 

E' una delle cose di cui le sono grata. 

Quindi, se avessi un figlio, col cazzo che gli tengo la parte. Fra l'altro...il dover tener la parte è confermargli che l'altro (mio marito) non è affidabile, non è valido, non funziona bene come me. E significherebbe tirar mio figlio in una competizione fra me e mio marito. 

In altri termini, sono stata usata come arma negli scontri di coppia. 
Non lo farei a nessuno di trattarlo così. 

Fai una puttanata? 
Assumiti le responsabilità. 


Fra l'altro, se possono guidare....sono adulti. 
E la macchina non è scontata. 

Ed in ogni caso...quello è il rapporto che hanno loro con il padre. 
Io posso mediare. 
Ma quello è il loro rapporto...mi sembrerebbe di abusare del mio potere entrandoci a gamba tesa e costruendo alleanze sul nascondere.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche io avevo urtato la macchina di G.
> Con la mia macchina...retro e....bam!!!!
> 
> Ero risalita in casa trafelata...ho fatto una cosa...lui ha guardato dalla finestra, ha visto le posizioni delle macchine e ha tirato una bestemmia  e poi si è messo a ridere guardando la mia faccia...fortunatamente era una botticina da niente. Mi sono scusata per giorni...ero disattenta. E mi è spiaciuto moltissimo che la mia disattenzione fosse ricaduta su di lui.


per fare manovra, invece di guardare dove stessi andando, guardavo cosa faceva un tizio che faceva cose strane lungo la strada e sbam! ho preso la colonna del cancello della ditta di mio suocero  meno male che facevo piano, ma anche avessi voluto, non avrei potuto  nasconderla


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ti invidio sai? Hai con il G il solito rapporto che avevo io con mio marito...


Io non sono disposta a scendere a compromessi riguardo a questi aspetti. 

Non ho bisogno di G.

Ho scelto G. per CHI è con me e anche per CHI SONO con lui. 

Se decadesse questo....non avrebbe più significato la nostra relazione. 


Che fine ha fatto il tuo rapporto con tuo marito? 

Non sto parlando di amanti.
Sto parlando del rapporto fra voi. 

DA come ne scrivi, sembra ti manchi moltissimo quel "NOI" che eravate (?)


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia...va bè la vecchiaia...ma me ne sarei accorta se mi tampinassi!!
> Non farmi venir dubbi!!!
> 
> Che se mi tampini così...sei proprio scarsissimo nel tampinamento eh!!!
> Sallo


No no, non mi ci metto nemmeno che poi se comincia con uno dei tuoi pipponi mi trasformo in Verdone con la nonna….


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per fare manovra, invece di guardare dove stessi andando, guardavo cosa faceva un tizio che faceva cose strane lungo la strada e sbam! ho preso la colonna del cancello della ditta di mio suocero  meno male che facevo piano, ma anche avessi voluto, non avrei potuto  nasconderla


Io ero al cel con mia madre che mi tirava matta....e mi sono distratta. 

MA la cosa che veramente mi ha fatto stare male è stata la mancanza di attenzione. 
Ma proprio male. 

E credo sia per questo che alla fine si è messo a ridere. (e mi ha detto che l'avrei ripagato in pompini)


----------



## Vera (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Certo che non racconto tutto a tutti...quello che sto cercando di dire da un po' senza risultato è che trovo ridicolo dire che ci sono argomenti che non vanno affrontati con l'amante quando con questo ci scopi....per me è un po' volersi ripulire dal fatto di avere tradito il dire "e ma io con lui non affronto certi argomenti"...che senso ha? Allora se io con uno ci scopo ma non ci parlo non tradisco? Visto così non ti sembra un po' un ragionamento per pararsi il culo?


No, non la vedo come una paraculata, mi spiace.


----------



## Vera (3 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> no abbiamo cercato di spiegarli attraverso le sensazioni e i sentimenti .


Un ragazzo cieco mi ha spiegato di che colore era il cielo. Io l'ho visto per la prima volta.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No no, non mi ci metto nemmeno che poi se comincia con uno dei tuoi pipponi mi trasformo in Verdone con la nonna….


 

In effetti serve una certa tolleranza quando mi parte il pippone...fra l'altro sono a casa malata, quindi....ho tempo per scrivere 
E se tiro pipponi più lunghi del solito, ho la scusa della febbre!!! Tiè


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti serve una certa tolleranza quando mi parte il pippone...fra l'altro sono a casa malata, quindi....ho tempo per scrivere
> E se tiro pipponi più lunghi del solito, ho la scusa della febbre!!! Tiè


mi devo attrezzare ? lo sai che impiego molto a decifrare  spesso abbandono perchè esausto sai ho un certa


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi devo attrezzare ? lo sai che impiego molto a decifrare  spesso abbandono perchè esausto sai ho un certa


prometto che avrò un occhio di riguardo per te olo


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ero al cel con mia madre che mi tirava matta....e mi sono distratta.
> 
> MA la cosa che veramente mi ha fatto stare male è stata la mancanza di attenzione.
> Ma proprio male.
> ...


G e mio marito devono essere parenti


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non sono disposta a scendere a compromessi riguardo a questi aspetti.
> 
> Non ho bisogno di G.
> 
> ...


Vero...mi manca moltissimo ma ho le certezza che non lo ritroverò mai più.


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> prometto che avrò un occhio di riguardo per te olo


lo so  che mi vuoi bene come ad un padre e dio come una figlia prediletta che non ho mai avuto


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero...mi manca moltissimo ma ho le certezza che non lo ritroverò mai più.


mai hai scritto di la che se ci sono cambiamenti e li si accetta  la coppia sopravvive o no?


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> G e mio marito devono essere parenti


Sono simpatici però!!


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero...mi manca moltissimo ma ho le certezza che non lo ritroverò mai più.



Come hai la certezza?


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mai hai scritto di la che se ci sono cambiamenti e li si accetta  la coppia sopravvive o no?


Certo...ma sopravvivere non è uguale a vivere...


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono simpatici però!!


oddio... mica sempre


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so  che mi vuoi bene come ad un padre *e dio* come una figlia prediletta che non ho mai avuto


Sappi che ho dovuto leggere due volte per non confondermi!!! 

grazie olo


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come hai la certezza?


Perché non mi fidero' mai più come prima...ho paura di farmi male


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> oddio... mica sempre


ma neanche io sono sempre simpatica....anzi...penso che tollerarmi nella quotidianità sia davvero un lavoraccio!!! 
So essere un macigno...

Come si diceva l'altro giorno...l'esser testa di cazzo di uno risuona con l'esser testa di cazzo dell'altro... 

c'era una vignetta simpatica...se la trovo la posto....


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una scopata non distrugge il nucleo di una coppia.
> Le ombre nell'esclusività distruggono ogni cosa.


Una scopata - è - 
un'ombra nell' esclusività della coppia.
altrimenti si guarda al dito e non alla luna da un'altro punto di vista, per me.

Io ho una teoria, piuttosto inclusiva, per la verità:
Esistiamo come individui ed esistiono le coppie, ci sono molteplici tipi di coppie e una persona può far parte di tante coppie diverse.

Ci sono coppie sottomesse a regole sociali altre che le accettano, altre che le hanno fatte proprie; aderire ad una regola per se stessi, non per gli altri, è comunque una scelta, da rispettare.
Ci sono coppie ufficiali e clandestine, ci sono coppie di persone che si incontrano solo per scopare, altre per condividere. Ci sono coppie di amici, che danno un valore forte ed un legame alla loro amicizia, ci sono coppie che si cercano per tutta la vita senza mai trovarsi.
Ciascuno di noi appartiene a diverse coppie, anche senza rendersene conto pienamente.

La differenza la fa la scelta. Consapevole, di chi eleggere nella condivisione.
E a vedere quello che succede in giro non mi sembra che sia scontato sia sempre la persona con l'anello al dito.

Tu hai un concetto comunque molto -esclusivo- di coppia. 
Più esclusivo di molte persone sposate, ti faccio notare tuttavia cosa avesse inteso G. inizialmente...


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché non mi fidero' mai più come prima...ho paura di farmi male


Intendi fidarti di lui?


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma neanche io sono sempre simpatica....anzi...penso che tollerarmi nella quotidianità sia davvero un lavoraccio!!!
> So essere un macigno...
> 
> Come si diceva l'altro giorno...l'esser testa di cazzo di uno risuona con l'esser testa di cazzo dell'altro...
> ...


ieri mio marito ha coniato un altro termine _simpatico _"testa secca"   io so essere pesante eh, per carità, non mi manca mica niente, ma anche lui si difende vai


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri mio marito ha coniato un altro termine _simpatico _"testa secca"   io so essere pesante eh, per carità, non mi manca mica niente, ma anche lui si difende vai


eccola...


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Certo...ma sopravvivere non è uguale a vivere...


se si hanno cose in comune , come nel mio caso, non è sopravvivere  (ho sbagliato termine)  è solo portare a compimento le cose che ci eravamo prefisse  nella vita di coppia  o i termini di una lunga relazione o matrimonio , tolto gli errori , ben strutturato


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sappi che ho dovuto leggere due volte per non confondermi!!!
> 
> grazie olo


gia scrivo male poi il correttore mi anticipa  e li sono cazzi amari sembro celebroleso , una riletta no eh


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> eccola...
> 
> View attachment 10585


compatibili o complementari


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri mio marito ha coniato un altro termine _simpatico _"testa secca"   io so essere pesante eh, per carità, non mi manca mica niente, ma anche lui si difende vai


A me piacciono gli appellativi. 
E col tempo ho imparato che quelli che più mi toccano sono quelli a cui prestare maggiore attenzione perchè sono cose da cui sto girando largo. 
E da fuori invece si vedono. 

Anche perchè non li inventa a caso...dietro c'è un suo pensiero e una sua visione. 
E imparo. Mi offre visioni di me che da sola non avrei. 

E io a lui. 

Mi piace guardarlo e vedere e offrire la mia attenzione su di lui a lui. 
Come mi piace vederlo fare lo stesso con me. 

Non mi importa se sia piacevole o spiacevole. 
O a volte pure doloroso. 
Anzi, il fatto che a volte mi tocchi e mi faccia male mi rassicura sul fatto che non c'è sconto. Che non tira indietro per timore di ferirmi. 

L'obiettivo condiviso non è stare insieme. 
L'obiettivo condiviso è conoscere, usandoci l'un l'altro. 

SE non si difendesse....non potrebbe stare con me. 
A me serve uno corazzato. 

E sono pochi i corazzati in giro.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me piacciono gli appellativi.
> E col tempo ho imparato che quelli che più mi toccano sono quelli a cui prestare maggiore attenzione perchè sono cose da cui sto girando largo.
> E da fuori invece si vedono.
> 
> ...


il nostro obiettivo è la nostra famiglia, ci aiutiamo e ci sosteniamo a vicenda, ci diciamo quello che pensiamo nel bene e nel male, su questo siamo uguali, se qualcosa non ci sta bene non sappiamo stare zitti, la dobbiamo dire e a quel punto ci si confronta, poi siamo entrambi permalosi quindi a volte partiamo un po' in quarta
gli appellativi però li usa più lui di me


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intendi fidarti di lui?


Si


----------



## Angie17 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Un ragazzo cieco mi ha spiegato di che colore era il cielo. Io l'ho visto per la prima volta.


Basta parlare un pochino e scopri che le loro percezioni sono potenti, spesso per me sono state illuminanti. Ho imparato molto,  anche se non abbastanza.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Una scopata - è -
> un'ombra nell' esclusività della coppia.
> altrimenti si guarda al dito e non alla luna da un'altro punto di vista, per me.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace che sia passato che una cosa esclude l'altra.
Forse ho capito il punto.

Io non sto dicendo che la scopata non è niente e invece l'esclusività dell'intimità è tutto.
O viceversa.

Sto dicendo che *entrambe* hanno un peso, *diversamente *collocabile nella sfera relazionale.

Io onestamente valuterei come ben più grave la rottura dell'esclusività rispetto ad una scopata.
La rottura dell'esclusività è prender anche qualcosa all'altro. Che l'altro ha affidato. E' la caduta della cura della confidenza.
E la confidenza costa parecchio.

Forse perchè ho scopato senza interrompere l'esclusività e ho scopato interrompendola...e la differenza è netta.
Ma togliendo la mia posizione.

Neanche mi metterei a banalizzare come "ma che male c'è" il condividere intimità con l'amante.
Pesano entrambe. Nella relazione con l'amante e anche nella relazione ufficiale.

Sono cose che vanno insieme.

E di solito, fra l'altro, si usa una a sostegno dell'altra, in una visione parziale e frammentata.

Non casualmente le risposte ad un certo punto hanno virato su "ma non mi sputtana".
Che è conseguenza visibile del rischio che ci sia assume coinvolgendo un terzo in questioni di famiglia senza che la famiglia ne sappia nulla in alcun modo.

Ma anche se non c'è conseguenza visibile e concreta, ci si è assunti un rischio esponendo tutti e dando informazioni di tutti.
Informazioni che con una scopata non si danno. 
E, soprattutto, quel rischio assunto, appesantisce chi lo porta. Con le conseguenze nella relazione. 

Non vedere questi aspetti...porta per esempio alla mostrizzazione.

E porta a fare scelte un tanto al kg...tipo la moglie di parmaletale. Per intenderci.
Ha avuto tre anni per confidarsi e fidarsi dell'amante escludendo passo dopo passo il marito...è inevitabile e prevedibile che, in botta, messa di fronte alla scelta scelga il principe (l'amante) e non il mostro (il marito).

MA non solo lei...ce ne stanno parecchi che hanno giocato questo giochetto senza rendersi conto del rischio.

E io sono piuttosto convinta che il giochetto sia funzionale a giustificarsi di fronte alla scopata.
Ossia "io non scopo senza sentimento!!!!!!!" (che il ragionamento che fa prendere più granchi in assoluto).

Non so se sto riuscendo a spiegare meglio quello che intendo.

Non sto facendo la classifica.
Ma evidenziando i percorsi dove si può andare quando si gioca a questo gioco senza saperlo.


Condivido il discorso sulla scelta consapevole.

Sì. Io sono parecchio esclusiva.
Ma non sono solo esclusiva. Anzi, la mia esclusività deriva proprio da tutto il resto.

Se G. non avesse inteso anche il resto, non potrei esser esclusiva.
L'avrei escluso fin dal principio.

E molto probabilmente non saremmo qui.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si


Non ha avuto cura di te?


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che io non mi fido di G.?


E perché?...mi sembra di avere capito che siete riusciti a raccontarvi tutto di voi e ad accettare anche parti del vostro essere che sarebbero potute essere un problema...quando si arriva a poter essere veramente se stessi con qualcuno è una roba bellissima e conoscendosi così a fondo ci possiamo fidare....o no?


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E perché?...mi sembra di avere capito che siete riusciti a raccontarvi tutto di voi e ad accettare anche parti del vostro essere che sarebbero potute essere un problema...quando si arriva a poter essere veramente se stessi con qualcuno è una roba bellissima e conoscendosi così a fondo ci possiamo fidare....o no?


Non mi fido direttamente di lui.

Io ripongo in lui la mia fiducia in me e in questo modo nutro la fiducia in lui.

E' una dichiarazione anche dell'assunzione del rischio che lui mi possa fare del male.
E potrebbe succedere.

Anzi, se non ci fosse la possibilità che accada - farsi male l'un l'altro intendo - non staremmo insieme come stiamo insieme.

Riporre in lui la mia fiducia in me significa fidarmi delle mie valutazioni su di lui.
Anche nel caso mi facesse male.

Sto riuscendo a spiegare?

Io con lui sono me perchè mi sono data il permesso. Nessuno mi ha mai tolto la possibilità di essere me.
Ero io che mi davo o negavo il permesso di esserlo.
A volte per paura delle conseguenze, a volte per vergogna, a volte per non conoscenza.

Lo scrivevo un tempo, sul forum, che le chiavi (della nostra personale gabbia) non le ha nessuno. Sono nelle nostre mani. 
MA come nei sogni....capita di non potersi vedere le mani (ci hai mai fatto caso che nei sogni non si vedono le mani, le proprie?)



Lui, ha il plus che risuona...con me. E io con lui.
Anche quando ci facciamo male.

Però...non si può escludere il dolore da una relazione.
Come non si può escludere di farsi male l'un l'altro.

La valutazione non è sul "mi hai fatto male". A mio avviso.
Non pensi?


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi fido direttamente di lui.
> 
> Io ripongo in lui la mia fiducia in me e in questo modo nutro la fiducia in lui.
> 
> ...


Infatti credo che mia moglie si fidi di quello che le dico
e anche di quello che non le dico.... 

Non è una battuta.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti credo che mia moglie si fidi di quello che le dico
> e anche di quello che non le dico....
> 
> Non è una battuta.


Perchè si fida delle sue valutazioni su di te.  

Prima non lo sapevo che funzionasse così...e infatti ripetevo che non mi fidavo di nessuno. 
Che pollastra 

Adesso capisco molto bene quello che dici di tua moglie.
Mi fido di G. in quel modo lì.

Ma senza di me, non potrei. (e lo dico a ragion veduta).


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

in pratica vi dite che avete "scelto" bene 
ho capito male?


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi fido direttamente di lui.
> 
> Io ripongo in lui la mia fiducia in me e in questo modo nutro la fiducia in lui.
> 
> ...


Il problema è quando ti ha già fatto male...io con lui sono stata me stessa e lui con me...non era la relazione idilliaca da romanzo...conoscevamo entrambi anche tutti i nostri difetti e tutto quello che potevano comportare... è successo una cosa che mi ha fatto capire che lui non lo conoscevo come credevo..questo significa rivalutare il tutto, anche rileggere quello che è successo in passato, e non è facile...il problema è dover mettere in dubbio anche tutto quello che te avevi dato per certo...fa mancare la terra sotto ai piedi.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in pratica vi dite che avete "scelto" bene
> ho capito male?


no...non lo so se ho scelto bene.

Come potrei avere la prova inequivocabile di aver scelto bene sapendo che potrei mentire a me stessa pur di aggiustare la realtà? (e io l'ho fatto, quindi so con assoluta certezza che so farlo).

Quello che posso fare è guardarmi, essere attenta a me. Aver cura di me.
Posso costruire fiducia in me.
Non nel fatto che faccio tutto giusto, ma nel fatto che AMO me stessa.

E offrire questo all'altro. 

Assumendomi il rischio che mi ferisca, anche che possa approfittarsi di me.
Assumendo il rischio di stare in relazione.

E mettendo la mia attenzione. A NOI. Proteggendoci.

Più di questo non posso.

E va bene.

Comunque vada, sono fatti che non possono esser sfatti.
E se anche va di merda. Sono fatti reali.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Il problema è quando ti ha già fatto male...io con lui sono stata me stessa e lui con me...non era la relazione idilliaca da romanzo...conoscevamo entrambi anche tutti i nostri difetti e tutto quello che potevano comportare... è successo una cosa che mi ha fatto capire che lui non lo conoscevo come credevo..questo significa rivalutare il tutto, anche rileggere quello che è successo in passato, e non è facile...il problema è dover mettere in dubbio anche tutto quello che te avevi dato per certo...fa mancare la terra sotto ai piedi.



Non so cosa sia successo. Ed è una variabile importante.

Però...non ti sembra un po' esagerato pensare di conoscer l'altro (in modo definitivo)?

Io non penso che G. mi conosca....come non penso di conoscere lui.
E per fortuna....se ci conoscessimo...sarebbe già ora di lasciarci...e io invece ho ancora il desiderio di scoprire chi è, che cazzate può fare, in quali modi fantasiosi può deludermi e stupirmi e meravigliarmi. E viceversa eh.

E sono le esperienze fatte insieme, da soli e nel mondo, che permettono la scoperta. A volte scoprire è doloroso.


Mi sembra che tu parli di una delusione...una cosa tipo "non me lo aspettavo proprio da te!!!" sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Parlare di fedeltà e di tradimento è un assioma.
> Tradire significa non essere fedeli.
> Anche fedeltà a se stessi è compresa.
> E accettare di essere fedeli sessualmente non deve per forza essere una imposizione sociale. Ma una scelta, qual è.
> ...


Però stiamo qui.
O diciamo che con i traditori non ci confrontiamo oppure ci confrontiamo sui significati di ciò che si fa e si dice.
Io mi confronto perché non condanno nessuno (gli atti sì) e in ogni cosa ci sono limiti.
Siamo inondanti di immagini di guerra in cui ci dicono che ci sono limiti.
Da sempre si è fatta la guerra è da sempre si sono stabilite regole. Ad esempio la figura  deall’ambasciatore.
Non è che non si possano stabilire limiti nel tradimento.
Ma la questione qui non era il tradimento ma è diventata il concetto di intimità di coppia.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> gia scrivo male poi il correttore mi anticipa  e li sono cazzi amari sembro celebroleso , una riletta no eh


ma va là....solo non capivo dio!! poi ho ricomposto, mi sono fatta anche una risata (e quindi grazie!)


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in pratica vi dite che avete "scelto" bene
> ho capito male?


Yesss!
Benissimo,  non bene!


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> no...non lo so se ho scelto bene.
> 
> Come potrei avere la prova inequivocabile di aver scelto bene sapendo che potrei mentire a me stessa pur di aggiustare la realtà? (e io l'ho fatto, quindi so con assoluta certezza che so farlo).
> 
> ...


hai scritto che riponi in lui la tua fiducia in te e che ti fidi delle sue valutazioni su di te
per questo ti avevo chiesto se questa fiducia fosse nella scelta che avevi fatto, se lui sceglie te e tu ti fidi della sua valutazione, al tempo stesso avvalori la tua fiducia in te stessa


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Yesss!
> Benissimo,  non bene!


Parlando di se stessi, che col culo degli altri ....soprattutto non è che ci sia una gran scelta.

Si prende ciò che c'è. 
Qualche limatina qui e là...ma quello è.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però stiamo qui.
> O diciamo che con i traditori non ci confrontiamo oppure ci confrontiamo sui significati di ciò che si fa e si dice.
> Io mi confronto perché non condanno nessuno (gli atti sì) e in ogni cosa ci sono limiti.
> Siamo inondanti di immagini di guerra in cui ci dicono che ci sono limiti.
> ...


Credo bisognerebbe affrontare il concetto di intimità in generale e con i dovuti distinguo. Ci sono persone molto intime amicalmente che non direbbero mai agli amici quello che dicono alla moglie e viceversa.
Il ragionamento che ho tentato di fare e il dibattito che si era instaurato era perlopiù un dialogo tra sordi tra chi diceva giusta ed indispensabile l'intimità tra amanti e quelli che invece non volevano mischiare con il sesso nessuna condivisione.
Ma le cose non sono questo o quello.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se tu avessi avuto un figlio nasconde resti al tuo compagno/marito una stronzata che ha fatto?
> Il mio ha preso il muro mentre parcheggiata e la settimana prima la sorella l'altra fiancata.
> Una l'ho detta, l'altra abbiamo fatto riparare di nascosto.


Però qui il problema è il rapporto con il padre che sembra dare più importanza all’auto, ma probabilmente chiede responsabilità. Sono cose che rientrano nelle fasi di crescita. 
Anche i miei genitori rompevano (giustamente) per la mia sventatezza. Però io ho scelto di non farlo.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai scritto che riponi in lui la tua fiducia in te e *che ti fidi delle sue valutazioni su di te*
> per questo ti avevo chiesto se questa fiducia fosse nella scelta che avevi fatto, se lui sceglie te e tu ti fidi della sua valutazione, al tempo stesso avvalori la tua fiducia in te stessa



_"Non mi fido direttamente di lui.

Io *ripongo in lui la mia fiducia in me e in questo modo nutro la fiducia in lui.*

E' una dichiarazione anche dell'assunzione del rischio che lui mi possa fare del male.
E potrebbe succedere.

Anzi, se non ci fosse la possibilità che accada - farsi male l'un l'altro intendo - non staremmo insieme come stiamo insieme.

*Riporre in lui la mia fiducia in me significa fidarmi delle mie valutazioni su di lui.*
Anche nel caso mi facesse male.


Quello che posso fare è guardarmi, essere attenta a me. Aver cura di me.
Posso costruire fiducia in me.
Non nel fatto che faccio tutto giusto, ma nel fatto che AMO me stessa.

E offrire questo all'altro.

Assumendomi il rischio che mi ferisca, anche che possa approfittarsi di me.
Assumendo il rischio di stare in relazione.

E mettendo la mia attenzione. A NOI. Proteggendoci.

Più di questo non posso."_


Ho scritto quello che ho copiato qui sopra.
Ossia che mi fido delle mie valutazioni su di lui.

Lui non entra in questo processo.
Ne è l'oggetto.

Il soggetto sono io.
(allo stesso modo in cui io sono l'oggetto del suo processo a riguardo).

Ritorna soggetto (e lo ritorno io) nel momento in cui offro il risultato *momentaneo* del processo...e ne assume come soggetto la responsabilità della cura. E io anche.

SE mi dovessi fidare di noi e soprattutto di me a partire dalla sue valutazioni, secondo il mio sistema mi starei consegnando mani e piedi al nemico 
(e fra l'altro sarebbe una cosa che tradirebbe la nostra costituzione emotiva. Quindi lo starei pure tradendo, e viceversa)

Dov'è che avrei scritto un tale abominio?????


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Una scopata - è -
> un'ombra nell' esclusività della coppia.
> altrimenti si guarda al dito e non alla luna da un'altro punto di vista, per me.
> 
> ...


Ognuno forma la coppia che è capace di formare e vuole conservare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo bisognerebbe affrontare il concetto di intimità in generale e con i dovuti distinguo. Ci sono persone molto intime amicalmente che non direbbero mai agli amici quello che dicono alla moglie e viceversa.
> Il ragionamento che ho tentato di fare e il dibattito che si era instaurato era perlopiù un dialogo tra sordi tra chi diceva giusta ed indispensabile l'intimità tra amanti e *quelli che invece non volevano mischiare con il sesso nessuna condivisione*.
> Ma le cose non sono questo o quello.


Ma io non ho detto questo. Io ho fatto un discorso che evidenzia come (alla faccia di tutte le bolle) chi sostiene la naturalezza di quella comunicazione, in pratica è come se prendesSe l’amante e lo tirasse in casa. Come se ci fosse il traditore, nello specifico le traditrici, a capotavola e, marito e amante, uno a destra e l’altro a sinistra, mettendo pure i figli in comune!


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno forma la coppia che è capace di formare e vuole conservare.


Dici bene, aggiungerei al di là degli elementi della condivisione o meno, che se ci sono la fanno diventare profonda, splendida, importante...


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto questo. Io ho fatto un discorso che evidenzia come (alla faccia di tutte le bolle) prende l’amante e lo si tira in casa con il traditore, nello specifico le traditrici, a capotavola e uno a destra e l’altro a sinistra, mettendo pure i figli in comune!


Si ho capito, questo è un altro discorso ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ho capito, questo è un altro discorso ovviamente.


Ma è di questo che non vedevo consapevolezza.
Tra l’altro è una cosa nuova da parte delle donne, la poligamia, in varie forme, è stata a lungo diffusa.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è di questo che non vedevo consapevolezza.
> Tra l’altro è una cosa nuova da parte delle donne, la poligamia, in varie forme, è stata a lungo diffusa.


Rapporti di coppia moderni = poligamia seriale.
Cit. Diamond - Armi acciaio e malattie.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> _"Non mi fido direttamente di lui.
> 
> Io *ripongo in lui la mia fiducia in me e in questo modo nutro la fiducia in lui.*
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè si fida delle sue valutazioni su di te.
> 
> Prima non lo sapevo che funzionasse così...e infatti ripetevo che non mi fidavo di nessuno.
> Che pollastra
> ...


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

La moglie di spleen si fida di se stessa nel valutare lui.
(deducevo dal dire di spleen "si fida sia di ciò che dico sia di ciò che non dico")

E' la stessa cosa  _*Riporre in lui la mia fiducia in me significa fidarmi delle mie valutazioni su di lui.*_
Solo che in quel post il riferimento era alla moglie di spleen.

Mi fido di G. in quel modo lì, ossia "mi (al posto di si) fido (al posto di fida)  delle mie (al posto di sue)  valutazioni su di lui (al posto di te)." 

Cosa ti stona?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Rapporti di coppia moderni = poligamia seriale.
> Cit. Diamond - Armi acciaio e malattie.


Che si estrinseca anche nelle “famiglie allargate” dei personaggi famosi.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> La moglie di spleen si fida di se stessa nel valutare lui.
> 
> E' la stessa cosa  _*Riporre in lui la mia fiducia in me significa fidarmi delle mie valutazioni su di lui.*_
> Solo che in quel post il riferimento era alla moglie di spleen.
> ...


nulla, infatti io ho scritto 

_hai scritto che riponi in lui la tua fiducia in te e che ti fidi delle sue valutazioni su di te
per questo ti avevo chiesto se questa fiducia fosse nella scelta che avevi fatto, se lui sceglie te e tu ti fidi della sua valutazione, al tempo stesso avvalori la tua fiducia in te stessa _


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nulla, infatti io ho scritto
> 
> _hai scritto che riponi in lui la tua fiducia in te e che* ti fidi delle sue valutazioni su di te*
> per questo ti avevo chiesto se questa fiducia fosse nella scelta che avevi fatto, se lui sceglie te e tu ti fidi della sua valutazione, al tempo stesso avvalori la tua fiducia in te stessa _


Mi metti il post dove l'ho scritto per favore???

Ho la febbre. Mica lo trovo eh.

EDIT: ci sto battendo perchè se usassi la relazione fra me e lui, la scelta della nostra relazione, per avvalorare la fiducia in me sarebbe giocarmi il gettone d'oro su una relazione. 

Ossia far dipendere la mia stabilità emotiva di base dalla relazione con lui. 
E questo è un concetto che mi fa venire i brividi....

Significherebbe che se domani la nostra relazione finisse, allora io ne uscirei non solo col dolore di una relazione su cui ho investito, ma anche con la fiducia in me minata. 

Mi spiego? 

La fiducia in me dipende da me. 
Non da nessun altro. 
E la avvaloro alla prova dei fatti. Che non sono la riuscita o il fallimento di una relazione, ma la Cura che ho di me in quella relazione.


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi metti il post dove l'ho scritto per favore???
> 
> Ho la febbre. Mica lo trovo eh.


 aiuto


ipazia ha detto:


> La moglie di spleen si fida di se stessa nel valutare lui.
> (deducevo dal dire di spleen "si fida sia di ciò che dico sia di ciò che non dico")
> 
> E' la stessa cosa  _*Riporre in lui la mia fiducia in me significa fidarmi delle mie valutazioni su di lui.*_
> ...


se mi dici che è la stessa cosa, vale anche per te


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> aiuto
> 
> se mi dici che è la stessa cosa, vale anche per te



aiuto anche io....ho editato l'altro post.   

A me non sembra che dire

"mi fido delle MIE valutazioni su di lui"
e dire " si fida (la moglie di spleen) delle sue (della moglie di spleen)  valutazioni su di te (spleen) "
che si equivalgono fra loro

sia equivalente al dire

_*ti fidi delle sue valutazioni su di te*_

No?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però qui il problema è il rapporto con il padre che sembra dare più importanza all’auto, ma probabilmente chiede responsabilità. Sono cose che rientrano nelle fasi di crescita.
> Anche i miei genitori rompevano (giustamente) per la mia sventatezza. Però io ho scelto di non farlo.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Però qui il problema è il rapporto con il padre che sembra dare più importanza all’auto, ma probabilmente chiede responsabilità. Sono cose che rientrano nelle fasi di crescita.
> Anche i miei genitori rompevano (giustamente) per la mia sventatezza. Però io ho scelto di non farlo.


Mio marito fa sempre osservazioni, di conseguenza si chiudono. Lui li rimprovera anche per come cambiano le marce.
Obbiettivamente era un errore di misura nel fare la manovra, e sarebbe anche venuto da ridere a dirla tutta.
Era mortificato per quello che aveva fatto, ma mio marito non riesce proprio a dialogare con loro e il ragazzo era impaurito. Quindi ho scelto di insabbiare per questo volta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono cresciuta in una famiglia in cui il mentire riguardava solo il fuori della famiglia.
> Quindi dentro casa c'era la guerra, ma fuori non si doveva neanche capire se c'era stata una brutta risposta.
> 
> Mia madre non ha mai nascosto niente DI ME a mio padre.
> ...


Mio marito riesce a inimcarseli da solo  , medio per evitare scontri . 
È noto che se io sono fuori casa tra mio marito e mia figlia ci manca poco che volano coltelli. 
Diciamo che , purtroppo abbiamo imparato a "proteggerci" A vicenda quando sappiamo o vediamo che la situazione può complicarsi. 

Certo che sono adulti, per la legge, poi c'è l'inesperienza che deve essere messa in conto. 
Non li ho mai usati come arma. 
Anzi sono stata sempre zitta per non coinvolgerli.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> aiuto anche io....ho editato l'altro post.
> 
> A me non sembra che dire
> 
> ...


Credo di si.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mio marito fa sempre osservazioni, di conseguenza si chiudono. Lui li rimprovera anche per come cambiano le marce.
> Obbiettivamente era un errore di misura nel fare la manovra, e sarebbe anche venuto da ridere a dirla tutta.
> Era mortificato per quello che aveva fatto, ma mio marito non riesce proprio a dialogare con loro e il ragazzo era impaurito. Quindi ho scelto di insabbiare per questo volta.


Credo di averlo già raccontato. Da fidanzati avevo fatto tardi a casa sua, ma io dovevo tornare a casa mia. Allora l’ho lasciato dormire e ho preso la sua macchina. Ho strisciato tutta la fiancata destra. Il giorno dopo gliel’ho detto e mi ha risposto “Sono cose che succedono”.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo di averlo già raccontato. Da fidanzati avevo fatto tardi a casa sua, ma io dovevo tornare a casa mia. Allora l’ho lasciato dormire e ho preso la sua macchina. Ho strisciato tutta la fiancata destra. Il giorno dopo gliel’ho detto e mi ha risposto “Sono cose che succedono”.


Era stato comprensivo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Era stato comprensivo


...da sposare


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo di si.


Dopo lo scambio con @omicron ho quasi paura a chiederti a cosa è riferito il credo di sì


----------



## omicron (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dopo lo scambio con @omicron ho quasi paura a chiederti a cosa è riferito il credo di sì


Attenta che si offende se lo paragoni a me


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dopo lo scambio con @omicron ho quasi paura a chiederti a cosa è riferito il credo di sì


Parto dalla considerazione che la fiducia non è mai riposta nell'altro bensì nell' idea che dell'altro noi abbiamo maturato.
La fiducia disattesa ci destabilizza perchè è come togliere una carta alla base di quel castello di carte mentale che è la nostra idea sull'altro.
Incolparlo della sua incoerenza è solo spesso il modo per sviare il fondato sospetto che si abbia fatto un errore di valutazione.

Quando ho scritto che mia moglie si fida anche di quello che non le dico, significa che la sua idea di me comprende anche il fatto che io possa commettere degli errori, la mia incoerenza, la mia imperfezione è parte integrante del fatto di accettarmi.
Per questo non ho nessun dubbio che mi voglia bene. Per lei sarebbe più doloroso un distacco, non un tradimento.
Sono riuscito a spiegarni?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

Stamattina ho avuto una visione del gioco Shanghai e del traditore che è convinto di poter togliere uno stecco senza smuovere gli altri bastoncini. Si può fare qualche volta, ma poi qualcosa si muove e ...alla fine non resta più niente.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

Mio padre aveva una azienda in società con altre due persone. Una di queste persone si scoprì che passava i disegni dei macchinari a una azienda concorrente.
Ovviamente vi fu una lite ed espulsione del socio.
La cosa di cui non si capacitava mio padre era che il socio aveva danneggiato la propria società e di conseguenza se stesso.
Tradire è la stessa cosa.


----------



## patroclo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mio padre aveva una azienda in società con altre due persone. Una di queste persone si scoprì che passava i disegni dei macchinari a una azienda concorrente.
> Ovviamente vi fu una lite ed espulsione del socio.
> La cosa di cui non si capacitava mio padre era che il socio aveva danneggiato la propria società e di conseguenza se stesso.
> Tradire è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mio padre aveva una azienda in società con altre due persone. Una di queste persone si scoprì che passava i disegni dei macchinari a una azienda concorrente.
> Ovviamente vi fu una lite ed espulsione del socio.
> La cosa di cui non si capacitava mio padre era che il socio aveva danneggiato la propria società e di conseguenza se stesso.
> Tradire è la stessa cosa.


non lo ha fatto di sicuro gratis. Sarebbe passato alla concorrenza nel giro di poco , dopo aver fornito tutte le informazione necessarie. Il fine era danneggiare solo tuo padre e diventare suo concorrente


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


>


Tradire rafforza la società?


----------



## omicron (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mio padre aveva una azienda in società con altre due persone. Una di queste persone si scoprì che passava i disegni dei macchinari a una azienda concorrente.
> Ovviamente vi fu una lite ed espulsione del socio.
> La cosa di cui non si capacitava mio padre era che il socio aveva danneggiato la propria società e di conseguenza se stesso.
> Tradire è la stessa cosa.


mio suocero aveva una società al mare, il socio che avrebbe dovuto fare effettivamente il lavoro manuale, andava a lavorare altrove e non faceva i lavori per la società nella quale aveva messo i soldi


----------



## patroclo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tradire rafforza la società?


Non ho detto questo, ma ovviamente con un esempio del genere non si può che darti ragione. Poi dire che l'esempio è aderente ai casi della vita reale è tutto un altro discorso


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non lo ha fatto di sicuro gratis. Sarebbe passato alla concorrenza nel giro di poco , dopo aver fornito tutte le informazione necessarie. Il fine era danneggiare solo tuo padre e diventare suo concorrente


Certamente ha agito per rancore perché si sentiva socio di secondo grado, ma lo era, perché lui era esecutore.
Quindi, come in ogni tradimento, ha operato contro la società che lui stesso aveva creato. 
Avrebbe certamente potuto chiedere di uscire dalla società, ma per accreditarsi altrove avrebbe dovuto portare un valore aggiunto. Valore che non avrebbe potuto apportare, senza il furto dei disegni.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mia madre non ha mai nascosto niente DI ME a mio padre.
> E viceversa.


mia madre ha sempre selezionato cosa dire  mio padre.
Qualsiasi cosa fosse collocata nei gradini bassi della sua scala delle gravità, non veniva riportata ma gestita in autonomia.
Sbagliata o corretta che sia, la sua idea era quella di evitare a mio padre qualsiasi pensiero ritenuto da lei non indispensabile da sapere e risolvibilissimo senza il suo coinvolgimento.
Lui andava al lavoro e doveva avere il meno possibile preoccupazioni. 
Ovviamente classica famiglia matriarcale dove la gestione dell'azienda famiglia era al 95% sulle spalle di mia madre.

Sicuramente il provenire da analoghe situazioni li ha molto condizionati nei ruoli da ricoprire una volta loro stessi famiglia.

questo, come figli, non ci ha fatto irresponsabili, scapestrati o omertosi. Anzi.
Non posso dire se è stata fortuna o efficacia nel metodo ma questo è.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo, ma ovviamente con un esempio del genere non si può che darti ragione. Poi dire che l'esempio è aderente ai casi della vita reale è tutto un altro discorso


Ma pure il socio aveva le sue ragioni. Ragioni prevalentemente umane. 
Ad esempio, in modo cameratesco, veniva bonariamente preso in giro perché la moglie era gelosissima. Una volta (scherzo cretino da parte di adulti) gli avevano spruzzato del profumo sulla giacca. La moglie lo aveva chiuso fuori.


----------



## omicron (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mia madre ha sempre selezionato cosa dire  mio padre.
> Qualsiasi cosa fosse collocata nei gradini bassi della sua scala delle gravità, non veniva riportata ma gestita in autonomia.
> Sbagliata o corretta che sia, la sua idea era quella di evitare a mio padre qualsiasi pensiero ritenuto da lei non indispensabile da sapere e risolvibilissimo senza il suo coinvolgimento.
> Lui andava al lavoro e doveva avere il meno possibile preoccupazioni.
> ...


io coi miei parlavo poco e dei casini (pochi),  combinati, non hanno mai saputo niente o almeno, non mi hanno mai detto niente
se poi mia mamma ne parlasse con mio babbo e viceversa, non lo so, penso di sì, fondamentalmente decidevano sempre tutto insieme


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mia madre ha sempre selezionato cosa dire  mio padre.
> Qualsiasi cosa fosse collocata nei gradini bassi della sua scala delle gravità, non veniva riportata ma gestita in autonomia.
> Sbagliata o corretta che sia, la sua idea era quella di evitare a mio padre qualsiasi pensiero ritenuto da lei non indispensabile da sapere e risolvibilissimo senza il suo coinvolgimento.
> Lui andava al lavoro e doveva avere il meno possibile preoccupazioni.
> ...


Era diffuso. Era privilegiare l’alleanza con i figli.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era diffuso. Era privilegiare l’alleanza con i figli.


credo fosse più una conseguenza che un obiettivo.
Essendo la madre la prima e spesso unica interlocutrice, si finiva inevitabilmente a consolidare maggiormente il rapporto con lei.

Ho vaghi ricordi di cose chieste o discusse con mio padre ma un oceano di episodi per quanto riguarda mia madre.
Anche il timore nei loro confronti era di qualche ordine di grandezza maggiore verso mia madre rispetto a mio padre.
Una decisione di mio padre che mi riguardasse poteva essere messa in discussione...un minimo negoziata
Con lui stavamo ancora alla sentenza di primo grado.
Mia madre era cassazione.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> credo fosse più una conseguenza che un obiettivo.
> Essendo la madre la prima e spesso unica interlocutrice, si finiva inevitabilmente a consolidare maggiormente il rapporto con lei.
> 
> Ho vaghi ricordi di cose chieste o discusse con mio padre ma un oceano di episodi per quanto riguarda mia madre.
> ...


Vieni da una famiglia molto simile alla mia...ciabatte in casa tua volavano?


----------



## Ulisse (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vieni da una famiglia molto simile alla mia...ciabatte in casa tua volavano?


si.
mia madre non era per la non violenza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si.
> mia madre non era per la non violenza.


come la mia


----------



## omicron (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> come la mia


la mia prendeva la scopa


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> credo fosse più una conseguenza che un obiettivo.
> Essendo la madre la prima e spesso unica interlocutrice, si finiva inevitabilmente a consolidare maggiormente il rapporto con lei.
> 
> Ho vaghi ricordi di cose chieste o discusse con mio padre ma un oceano di episodi per quanto riguarda mia madre.
> ...


La divisione dei ruoli tradizionale riservava al padre la figura normativa rigida e alla madre quella comprensiva. Il poliziotto cattivo e la poliziotta buona.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la mia prendeva la scopa


ma le sarebbe toccato rincorrerci (me e mio fratello)...con le ciabatte arrivava senza muoversi


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La divisione dei ruoli tradizionale riservava al padre la figura normativa rigida e alla madre quella comprensiva. Il poliziotto cattivo e la poliziotta buona.


in casa mia allora c'era qualcosa che non andava...


----------



## omicron (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma le sarebbe toccato rincorrerci (me e mio fratello)...con le ciabatte arrivava senza muoversi


no no, lei ci prendeva all'angolo o a letto, poi si giustificava che era "dalla parte delle setole" peccato che le setole fossero attaccate alla plastica. dura.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La divisione dei ruoli tradizionale riservava al padre la figura normativa rigida e alla madre quella comprensiva. Il poliziotto cattivo e la poliziotta buona.


quando lo hanno spiegato evidentemente mia madre era assente o distratta


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stamattina ho avuto una visione del gioco Shanghai e del traditore che è convinto di poter togliere uno stecco senza smuovere gli altri bastoncini. Si può fare qualche volta, ma poi qualcosa si muove e ...alla fine non resta più niente.


Beh si a chi e’ talmente asino da farsi beccare non resta più niente, anzi a volte si deve pure indebitare. Chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, lei ci prendeva all'angolo o a letto, poi si giustificava che era "dalla parte delle setole" peccato che le setole fossero attaccate alla plastica. dura.


che ricordi teneri


----------



## omicron (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> che ricordi teneri


tanto amore, se glielo dico ora dopo 30 anni, nega


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tanto amore, se glielo dico ora dopo 30 anni, nega


anche mia mamma....dolcissima come nonna nega davanti alle nipoti di essere stata un sergente


----------



## omicron (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> anche mia mamma....dolcissima come nonna nega davanti alle nipoti di essere stata un sergente


generale, altro che sergente, non a caso era cresciuta col babbo militare


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> generale, altro che sergente, non a caso era cresciuta col babbo militare


Mia mamma invece era autodidatta


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> in casa mia allora c'era qualcosa che non andava...


Ho detto nella divisione tradizionale. La tua famiglia probabilmente non lo era.
Comunque le donne dovevano dar prova di essere capaci di fare la mamma.
Come dice Eduardo in Napoli milionaria alla moglie, quando, tornando dalla guerra, scopre lo sfacelo della famiglia. La moglie aveva fatto l’uomo, non solo trovando sostentamento, ma facendo soldi con la borsa nera.
Il rientro di lui, prevalentemente ignorato da tutti, costituisce il ripristino dei valori tradizionali.
La guerra aveva rimescolato tutto, da noi in modo tragico, ma anche negli Stati Uniti, da lì le osservazioni di della Friedan https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_mistica_della_femminilità
Negli anni settanta si è creata in Italia una serie di cambiamenti sociali che hanno messo in crisi la coppia e i ruoli genitoriali.
Se ne era accorto anche Alberto Sordi https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Io_so_che_tu_sai_che_io_so


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto nella divisione tradizionale. La tua famiglia probabilmente non lo era.
> Comunque le donne dovevano dar prova di essere capaci di fare la mamma.
> Come dice Eduardo in Napoli milionaria alla moglie, quando, tornando dalla guerra, scopre lo sfacelo della famiglia. La moglie aveva fatto l’uomo, non solo trovando sostentamento, ma facendo soldi con la borsa nera.
> Il rientro di lui, prevalentemente ignorato da tutti, costituisce il ripristino dei valori tradizionali.
> ...


bellissimo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh si a chi e’ talmente asino da farsi beccare non resta più niente, anzi a volte si deve pure indebitare. Chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso.


Io non intendevo solo essere beccati. Ma creare comunque delle conseguenze.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> bellissimo


Ha dà passa’ ‘a nuttata


----------



## Marjanna (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La divisione dei ruoli tradizionale riservava al padre la figura normativa rigida e alla madre quella comprensiva. Il poliziotto cattivo e la poliziotta buona.


Questo è lunghino ma fa un sunto storico della figura del padre:








						L'EVOLUZIONE DELLA PATERNITA' NELLA STORIA
					

L'articolo tratta dell'evoluzione storica del concetto di paternità, dalla preistoria al novecento come è cambiato il ruolo e anche il vissuto paterno.




					massimilianostocchi.it


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non intendevo solo essere beccati. Ma creare comunque delle conseguenze.


Di che genere. Spiega. Cose concrete intendo, non cose che tu pensi possano essere ma certezze meno di zero.


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mio marito riesce a inimcarseli da solo  , medio per evitare scontri .
> È noto che se io sono fuori casa tra mio marito e mia figlia ci manca poco che volano coltelli.
> Diciamo che , purtroppo *abbiamo imparato a "proteggerci" A vicenda* quando sappiamo o vediamo che la situazione può complicarsi.
> 
> ...



Nell'altro post non c'era l'intenzione di "accusarti" di usarli come un'arma. 
Mi dispiace se è passato questo.

Quello che intendevo è che in una casa dove ci sono omissioni, non detti, protezioni...non si sta bene. 

Coprire apertamente un figlio di fronte all'altro genitore è dire che per avere a che fare con quell'altro genitore, come spieghi bene tu, bisogna imparare a proteggersi. 
Ci si protegge da chi ci vuol fare del male. Da chi non va bene. Da chi ferisce.  

Ed inoltre tacere, trattenere informazioni, è creare alleanze. Apparentemente nascoste. 

Dico apparentemente perchè forse l'informazione spicciola non passa (ha bottato la macchina) ma l'informazione centrale passa nella punteggiatura della comunicazione (quello non è affidabile). 
E la percepiscono TUTTI i coinvolti. Compreso l'oggetto (in questo caso tuo marito). 

Tutto questo crea semplicemente un circolo vizioso di non detti e malesseri che si trascinano e non restano confinati alla situazioni ma divengono un modus operandi relazionale. 

Che diviene anche generazionale. 

La cosa che accade sul lungo periodo è che quei genitori che i bambini vivono come "supereroi" (positivi o negativi poco conta) vengono introiettati. Divengono componenti del dialogo interno prima del bambino e poi dell'adolescente e poi dell'adulto. 

E continuano a influire anche quando non avrebbero più il potere di farlo concretamente. Sono schemi mentali, mappature relazionali che divengono parte dell'individuo. 

Mi dispiace che con tuo marito sia così difficile. 
I tuoi figli stanno diventando grandi, tocca a loro affrontare il padre. Adesso. 

SE non glielo permetti mentre è vivo e mentre è ancora in forze, non lo potranno più fare e lo faranno con "fantasma" introiettato. 

La femmina ad un modo...e il maschio ad un altro.


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mia madre ha sempre selezionato cosa dire  mio padre.
> Qualsiasi cosa fosse collocata nei gradini bassi della sua scala delle gravità, non veniva riportata ma gestita in autonomia.
> Sbagliata o corretta che sia, la sua idea era quella di evitare a mio padre qualsiasi pensiero ritenuto da lei non indispensabile da sapere e risolvibilissimo senza il suo coinvolgimento.
> Lui andava al lavoro e doveva avere il meno possibile preoccupazioni.
> ...


Comunicare non significa non gestire in autonomia. 

Mio padre non era a casa. La gestione era interamente sulle spalle di mia madre. Lui tornava nel week end. 
Lei, giustamente, lo costringeva (male) ad affrontare il fatto che prima io e poi entrambe eravamo due esistenze reali e concrete. 
Di cui era responsabile e non soltanto perchè portava a casa i soldi. 
Che portava in ogni caso a casa anche mia madre visto che lavorava pure lei. 

Che poi la concretezza fosse costretta a smazzarsela da sola è tutto un altro discorso. 

Quello che lei idealmente sosteneva, con tutte le sue pecche, era che fossimo una famiglia. 
E che le cose della famiglia dovessero essere affrontate in famiglia. Tutti insieme. 

E affrontare è anche comunicare. 
Avere il coraggio di assumersi il carico delle proprie responsabilità. 
Faccio una cagata, la dico. (da me per esempio non era mia madre a dire a mio padre, eravamo noi ad andare da mio padre e raccontare, anche le puttanate. Guardandolo negli occhi)

Che poi mia madre abbia chiesto a me e a mia sorella altre cose, fra cui divenire adulte prima del tempo, fare ragionamenti fuori di età, è un discorso che riguarda la problematicità di mia madre e di mio padre. E le dinamiche disfunzionali della coppia che si sono riversate sulla famiglia. 

Quello che tu descrivi è un modello antico. 
La madre in casa e il padre fuori. 
Niente rotture di coglioni per l'uomo che porta a casa i soldi. La gestione economica e familiare in mano alla donna. 

Che è qualcosa di diverso dal nascondere creando alleanze e complicità contro. 

Non dire affermando "il papà è fuori che si fa il mazzo per tutti noi, questa ce la gestiamo per dargli sollievo" significa creare una comunicazione in cui il padre non soltanto non è qualcuno da cui proteggersi ma è una figura da proteggere, anche assumendosi la responsabilità di non fare cazzate, di risolvere cose prima che lui torni per lasciarlo riposare. 

Non dire affermando "il papà è un pesantone, non diciamogliela questa cosa che poi dà di matto" è un messaggio completamente diverso. 
Non crea alleanza, non crea idea di unità.
Crea separazione e schieramento. 

Riesci a vederla la differenza del messaggio che passa?


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Attenta che si offende se lo paragoni a me


Non ho fatto nessun paragone 

Ho semplicemente scritto, ironicamente, che se intendermi con te su quel post era stato così difficoltoso poteva voler dire che quel post non fosse per niente chiaro e che, siccome @spleen di solito non soltanto comprende al volo ma anche completa e mi regala spunti, il fatto che lui comprendesse o non comprendesse quello che avevo scritto per me era importante. 

MA....alla fine non hai più risposto a questo. 

_A me non sembra che dire

"mi fido delle MIE valutazioni su di lui"
e dire " si fida (la moglie di spleen) delle sue (della moglie di spleen) valutazioni su di te (spleen) "
che si equivalgono fra loro

sia equivalente al dire

*ti fidi delle sue valutazioni su di te*

No? _

Mi interessa arrivare a capire cosa non è stato chiaro nella mia comunicazione.


----------



## omicron (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho fatto nessun paragone
> 
> Ho semplicemente scritto, ironicamente, che se intendermi con te su quel post era stato così difficoltoso poteva voler dire che quel post non fosse per niente chiaro e che, siccome @spleen di solito non soltanto comprende al volo ma anche completa e mi regala spunti, il fatto che lui comprendesse o non comprendesse quello che avevo scritto per me era importante.
> 
> ...


ah no ieri sera poi mi sono dimenticata
però sinceramente a me sembrava di dire la stessa cosa...
poi quella su spleen era una battuta, non so se ti sei accorta che non gli sono molto simpatica


----------



## ivanl (4 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tanto amore, se glielo dico ora dopo 30 anni, nega


noi le prendevamo da entrambi; mio padre a manate e mia mamma con la ciabatta di plastica, quella di una volta, con la suola a quadretti e le strisce incrociate, Faceva malissimo...se non riusciva a prenderci al volo sulla cosce, ce le tirava. Da mio padre non si sfuggiva, ti chiamava e tu stavi fermo in attesa, senno' era pure peggio. C'e' da dire che io ho capito subito cosa (non) fare; mia sorella, molto più testarda, le prendeva di continuo per affermare (inutilmente) il punto


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Parto dalla considerazione che la fiducia non è mai riposta nell'altro bensì nell' idea che dell'altro noi abbiamo maturato.
> La fiducia disattesa ci destabilizza perchè è come togliere una carta alla base di quel castello di carte mentale che è la nostra idea sull'altro.
> Incolparlo della sua incoerenza è solo spesso il modo per sviare il fondato sospetto che si abbia fatto un errore di valutazione.
> 
> ...



Sì e condivido. 

E grazie! 
Era quello che intendevo dicendo "si fida delle sue valutazioni su di te" e tu, come al solito, l'hai ampliato! 

D'altro canto, l'altro è l'in-conosciuto. 
Pensare di fidarsi dell'altro conoscendolo è una illusione. Che crolla inevitabilmente nel confronto con la realtà. 

Fa parte del passaggio all'Amore il rendersi conto della differenza che corre fra l'immagine idealizzata (innamoramento) che contiene soprattutto noi stessi, le nostre aspettative, le nostre attese, ad una immagine in divenire dell'altro. Ed è un processo paradossale...ma anche molto forte dal punto di vista simbolico. 
Mi spoglio ai tuoi per spogliarti di me. 
Mi lascio guardare per poterti guardare. 
Circolarmente e reciprocamente.


----------



## omicron (4 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> noi le prendevamo da entrambi; mio padre a manate e mia mamma con la ciabatta di plastica, quella di una volta, con la suola a quadretti e le strisce incrociate, Faceva malissimo...se non riusciva a prenderci al volo sulla cosce, ce le tirava. Da mio padre non si sfuggiva, ti chiamava e tu stavi fermo in attesa, senno' era pure peggio. C'e' da dire che io ho capito subito cosa (non) fare; mia sorella, molto più testarda, le prendeva di continuo per affermare (inutilmente) il punto


mio babbo era cresciuto con un padre padrone, tornava a casa dal lavoro e mia nonna faceva l'elenco di tutto quello che avevano fatto i figli, se non era soddisfatto li picchiava, ha sempre temuto il padre e non voleva che noi figlie si dovesse mai avere paura di lui, lui le mani non le ha alzate mai, il lavoro sporco lo faceva mia mamma


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah no ieri sera poi mi sono dimenticata
> però sinceramente a me sembrava di dire la stessa cosa...
> poi quella su spleen era una battuta, non so se ti sei accorta che non gli sono molto simpatica


E adesso ti sembra ancora la stessa cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di che genere. Spiega. Cose concrete intendo, non cose che tu pensi possano essere ma certezze meno di zero.


Leggi il forum.
In sintesi considerare gradualmente il coniuge un socio in affari con benefit


----------



## omicron (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E adesso ti sembra ancora la stessa cosa?


ora non ho tempo    se mi ricordo poi ci guardo


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> noi le prendevamo da entrambi; mio padre a manate e mia mamma con la ciabatta di plastica, quella di una volta, con la suola a quadretti e le strisce incrociate, Faceva malissimo...se non riusciva a prenderci al volo sulla cosce, ce le tirava. Da mio padre non si sfuggiva, ti chiamava e tu stavi fermo in attesa, senno' era pure peggio. C'e' da dire che io ho capito subito cosa (non) fare; mia sorella, molto più testarda, le prendeva di continuo per affermare (inutilmente) il punto


sarai mica mio fratello?


----------



## Ulisse (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Comunicare non significa non gestire in autonomia.
> 
> Mio padre non era a casa. La gestione era interamente sulle spalle di mia madre. Lui tornava nel week end.
> Lei, giustamente, lo costringeva (male) ad affrontare il fatto che prima io e poi entrambe eravamo due esistenze reali e concrete.
> ...


io la differenza la vedo ma temo non sia vista o colta in quello che ho scritto io.
mi sembrava chiaro che nel mio caso fosse un nascondere ai fini di non caricare mio padre di cose che si potevano risolvere senza coinvolgerlo.
Hai percepito un diverso messaggio da parte mia?

comunicare e gestire in autonomia certo che possono coesistere.
Non mi sembra di aver affermato il contrario.
Ma non era il mio caso visto che la comunicazione avrebbe, nella mente di mia madre, aggiunto a mio padre un ulteriore pensiero oltre a quelli lavorativi.
Secondo lei, un appesantimento inutile ed in un qualche modo irriconoscente verso chi andava a lavorare per la famiglia.

non ha mai creato separazione o schieramenti.
Nemmeno dipinto mio padre come quello da tenere fuori perchè aduso ad andare di matto.
Anzi, lui è sempre stato una persona estremamente comprensibile ed accondiscendente con i figli.
Sospetto addirittura che il non coinvolgerlo fosse anche legato al non volerselo ritrovare contro in qualche decisione vista dai figli come impopolare o semplicemente troppo dura.

che sia un modello antico di famiglia antica mi sembra tanto ovvio quanto diffusa a quei tempi.


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ora non ho tempo    se mi ricordo poi ci guardo


Guarda, per agevolarti te lo rimetto qui! 

sottolineando le differenze (fondamentali) 

_"(*IO*) mi fido delle *MIE *valutazioni su di lui"
e dire " *LEI *si fida (*la moglie *di spleen) delle *SUE*(*della moglie* di spleen) valutazioni su di te (su spleen, ossia su di lui ) "
che si equivalgono fra loro"_


e quello che hai scritto tu


_"ti fidi delle sue valutazioni su di te"_

che tradotto in prima persona potrebbe diventare 

_*IO* mi fido delle *SUE* (di lui) valutazioni su di me_



Che è il rovescio di quello che ho scritto.  

E mi incuriosisce molto questo rovesciamento.


----------



## Vera (4 Ottobre 2022)

Mia madre invece era comprensiva, molto affettuosa. Poi diceva "fra 10 minuti arriva la strega".


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda, per agevolarti te lo rimetto qui!
> 
> sottolineando le differenze (fondamentali)
> 
> ...


@ipazia secondo me Omicron non ha capito niente di quello che hai detto


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io la differenza la vedo ma temo non sia vista o colta in quello che ho scritto io.
> mi sembrava chiaro che nel mio caso fosse un nascondere ai fini di non caricare mio padre di cose che si potevano risolvere senza coinvolgerlo.
> Hai percepito un diverso messaggio da parte mia?
> 
> ...



Sono rigidina...non capivo cosa c'entrasse con il pezzetto che avevi quotato   

Proprio perchè sono due forme di comunicazione diverse.
Con risultati diversi e ripercussioni diverse. 

Mia madre invece si lamentava che mio padre fosse troppo morbido e il carico delle decisioni "cattive" (secondo lei) toccasse a lei. 
Era una donna interessante.
Voleva uscire dal modello a cui era stata sottoposta e che non condivideva. 
Ma l'aveva talmente introiettato che entrava in conflitto con se stessa nel processo di applicazione e finiva per applicare un modello attendendosi le risposte dell'altro modello. 

Poveretta...che casino c'aveva in testa. 

Probabilmente avesse aderito supinamente al modello precedente sarebbe stata meglio. 
Ma è stata coraggiosa, tutto sommato.


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @ipazia secondo me Omicron non ha capito niente di quello che hai detto



Ma io sono paziente....glielo rispiego!! 

SE mi dice che poi non le è chiaro, cerco anche altri modi. 

Basta dirselo


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io sono paziente....glielo rispiego!!
> 
> SE mi dice che poi non le è chiaro, cerco anche altri modi.
> 
> Basta dirselo


non lo ammetterà mai


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non lo ammetterà mai


Tu dici?     


EDIT: speriamo non sia permalosa, se no quando torna ci insacca tutte e due!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu dici?


cosa scommettiamo?


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> cosa scommettiamo?


Ho editato l'altro post. 

caffè? 
Io scommetto sempre un caffè! Ci stai?


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho editato l'altro post.
> 
> caffè?
> Io scommetto sempre un caffè! Ci stai?


Volentieri!!!...preparane uno macchiato con latte caldo


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> cosa scommettiamo?



ma...anche tu....non mi hai più risposto a questo     


_Non so cosa sia successo. Ed è una variabile importante.

Però...non ti sembra un po' esagerato pensare di conoscer l'altro (in modo definitivo)?

Io non penso che G. mi conosca....come non penso di conoscere lui.
E per fortuna....se ci conoscessimo...sarebbe già ora di lasciarci...e io invece ho ancora il desiderio di scoprire chi è, che cazzate può fare, in quali modi fantasiosi può deludermi e stupirmi e meravigliarmi. E viceversa eh.

E sono le esperienze fatte insieme, da soli e nel mondo, che permettono la scoperta. A volte scoprire è doloroso.


Mi sembra che tu parli di una delusione...una cosa tipo "non me lo aspettavo proprio da te!!!" sbaglio?_


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Volentieri!!!...preparane uno macchiato con latte caldo


Fatta. 
Non ci resta che attendere il ritorno di @omicron


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma...anche tu....non mi hai più risposto a questo
> 
> 
> _Non so cosa sia successo. Ed è una variabile importante.
> ...


Non ti ho risposto perché è un argomento che mi intristisce troppo e non avevo voglia di andare giù di morale...ma la tua domanda l'ho capita


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fatta.
> Non ci resta che attendere il ritorno di @omicron


Starà diventando matta a cercare di capire la tua supercazzola...ora ti devo lasciare...vediamo dopo se è riuscita a capirti...


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ti ho risposto perché è un argomento che mi intristisce troppo e non avevo voglia di andare giù di morale...ma la tua domanda l'ho capita


Grazie per la spiegazione! 

Non dimenticare che le cose che lasci lì a fermentare, queste cose, non fanno come l'uva....vanno in acido e si ingigantiscono.


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Starà diventando matta a cercare di capire la tua supercazzola...ora ti devo lasciare...vediamo dopo se è riuscita a capirti...


Ma non è una supercazzola!! 

vediamo 

buon proseguimento!


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi il forum.
> In sintesi considerare gradualmente il coniuge un socio in affari con benefit


solite frasi buttate lì insomma perché non riesci a tollerare. Ancora.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> solite frasi buttate lì insomma perché non riesci a tollerare. Ancora.


o sei tu che non riesci ad accettare che il coniuge come socio in affari è un'eccezione ?

e non ne faccio una questione di tollerare o meno, di normale o anormale altrimenti scoperchiamo il solito discorso sterile e provocatorio di cosa è normale allora?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> o sei tu che non riesci ad accettare che il coniuge come socio in affari è un'eccezione ?
> e non ne faccio una questione di tollerare o meno, di normale o anormale altrimenti scoperchiamo il solito discorso sterile e provocatorio di cosa è normale allora?


io veramente avevo solo fatto una domanda chiedendo cose concrete alla signora, la quale mi ha risposto di leggere il forum oltre al discorso socio in affari.
quindi risposte concrete zero.
io di problemi non ne ho, sono infedele tanto quanto te e non mi sembra tu ti si faccia chissà quanti o quali problemi, giusto?


----------



## Ulisse (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> io di problemi non ne ho, sono infedele tanto quanto te e non mi sembra tu ti si faccia chissà quanti o quali problemi, giusto?


non credo sia questione di farsi o meno dei problemi il punto della discussione ...ma forse avrò capito male.
comunque, non siamo uguali...mi hai staccato di molto eh


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non credo sia questione di farsi o meno dei problemi il punto della discussione ...ma forse avrò capito male.
> comunque, non siamo uguali...mi hai staccato di molto eh


Oh son cose che racconti tu, che tradisci, che hai ideato millemilamotivi per non farti beccare ecc ecc ecc. Quindi sei infedele come tutti gli altri infedeli. Il punto della discussione è solo il primo post iniziale. Poi ognuno ci ha aggiunto un pezzo trasformandola in altro, come in quasi tutti i post.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oh son cose che racconti tu, che tradisci, che hai ideato millemilamotivi per non farti beccare ecc ecc ecc. Quindi sei infedele come tutti gli altri infedeli. Il punto della discussione è solo il primo post iniziale. Poi ognuno ci ha aggiunto un pezzo trasformandola in altro, come in quasi tutti i post.


ideato no...sei troppo lusinghiero
faccio quello che si può fare quando capita e con quello che si ha a disposizione.
Cose che farebbero anche altri nelle stesse condizioni.
Forse sono solo più meticoloso.

dicevo mi hai staccato riferito al numero non all'appartenenza o meno della stessa categoria.
una o mille volte non fa la differenza per entrare in certe categorie.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ideato no...sei troppo lusinghiero
> faccio quello che si può fare quando capita e con quello che si ha a disposizione.
> Cose che farebbero anche altri nelle stesse condizioni.
> Forse sono solo più meticoloso.
> ...


Su questo concordo, la quantità alla fine dice poco.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ideato no...sei troppo lusinghiero
> faccio quello che si può fare quando capita e con quello che si ha a disposizione.
> Cose che farebbero anche altri nelle stesse condizioni.
> Forse sono solo più meticoloso.
> ...


Ma te hai solo me come amante ... giusto???...non sopporterei il dividerti con altre oltre a Penny....


----------



## Ulisse (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma te hai solo me come amante ... giusto???...non sopporterei il dividerti con altre oltre a Penny....


ovvio
ho un'eta..non posso permettermi di averne un paio in parallelo.
già si fa fatica con una.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ovvio
> ho un'eta..non posso permettermi di averne un paio in parallelo.
> già si fa fatica con una.


Bello il mio Uli


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mia madre invece era comprensiva, molto affettuosa. Poi diceva "fra 10 minuti arriva la strega".


Quoto te per comodità.
Ma cosa facevate per “meritare” di essere sgridati o picchiati?
Voglio dire: la prassi educativa vi ha fatto pensare allora di essere bambine/i sbagliati o bambine/i che sbagliavano, ma ora come valutate quei comportamenti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nell'altro post non c'era l'intenzione di "accusarti" di usarli come un'arma.
> Mi dispiace se è passato questo.
> 
> Quello che intendevo è che in una casa dove ci sono omissioni, non detti, protezioni...non si sta bene.
> ...


Il maschio si chiude e non gli parla, e mio marito a sua volta non gli parla .
Vengo chiamata in causa addirittura per riportare. Ultimamente ho detto a tutti e due di parlarsi, che non è normale relazionarsi così.
Purtroppo mio figlio ha assorbito il mio modo di affrontarlo, stare zitto e prendersi le osservazioni.
Lui ha incrementato col distacco.
Mia figlia si scontra. Con lei ha più feeling


----------



## Vera (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto te per comodità.
> Ma cosa facevate per “meritare” di essere sgridati o picchiati?
> Voglio dire: la prassi educativa vi ha fatto pensare allora di essere bambine/i sbagliati o bambine/i che sbagliavano, ma ora come valutate quei comportamenti?


Non ho mai pensato di essere sbagliata. Pensavo, semplicemente, che avevo fatto una cazzata. È la stessa cosa che pensa tuttora mia figlia. Mia madre ha dovuto fare da padre e da madre, come me.
Fra i genitori, di solito, c'è quello che bastona e quello che da la carota, a fasi alterne.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato di essere sbagliata. Pensavo, semplicemente, che avevo fatto una cazzata. È la stessa cosa che pensa tuttora mia figlia. Mia madre ha dovuto fare da padre e da madre, come me.
> Fra i genitori, di solito, c'è quello che bastona e quello che da la carota, a fasi alterne.


Ribadisco che non chiedo solo a te.
Ma quali punibili cazzate fa un bambino?


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco che non chiedo solo a te.
> Ma quali punibili cazzate fa un bambino?


Ti porto un esempio...un bambino che non capisce che per strada si sta per mano... è pericolosa come cosa...scappa e finisce in mezzo di strada altro che sculaccione rischia...e il parlarci tante volte non basta ...io non sono per alzare le mani ma alle volte può servire ...a me personalmente prendere qualche scappellotto non ha lasciato traumi, capivo che l'avevo combinata grossa e cercavo di non rifare lo stesso errore...che poi quando le prendevo era perché il messaggio non era arrivato dopo magari diverse volte che mia mamma aveva provato a farmelo capire con le buone.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ti porto un esempio...un bambino che non capisce che per strada si sta per mano... è pericolosa come cosa...scappa e finisce in mezzo di strada altro che sculaccione rischia...e il parlarci tante volte non basta ...io non sono per alzare le mani ma alle volte può servire ...a me personalmente prendere qualche scappellotto non ha lasciato traumi, capivo che l'avevo combinata grossa e cercavo di non rifare lo stesso errore...che poi quando le prendevo era perché il messaggio non era arrivato dopo magari diverse volte che mia mamma aveva provato a farmelo capire con le buone.


Boh voi non avete parlato di un caso episodico, che può fare sfogare un errore dell’adulto che non ha saputo tenere il bambino, capita a tutti o può capitare.
Avete parlato di un metodo educativo che comportava la punizione sistematica.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh voi non avete parlato di un caso episodico, che può fare sfogare un errore dell’adulto che non ha saputo tenere il bambino, capita a tutti o può capitare.
> Avete parlato di un metodo educativo che comportava la punizione sistematica.


Parli del volo delle ciabatte???....quello accadeva quando ci azzuffavamo io e mio fratello...eravamo troppo occupati a litigare che mia mamma per farsi notare ci tirava le ciabatte...che poi andava a finire che ci metteva in punizione insieme...appena si voltava iniziavamo nuovamente...un macello...aveva anche troppa pazienza


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Parli del volo delle ciabatte???....quello accadeva quando ci azzuffavamo io e mio fratello...eravamo troppo occupati a litigare che mia mamma per farsi notare ci tirava le ciabatte...che poi andava a finire che ci metteva in punizione insieme...appena si voltava iniziavamo nuovamente...un macello...aveva anche troppa pazienza


Quindi non solo pensavi di meritarlo da bambina, ma lo pensi tuttora.
Tu hai tirato ciabatte alle tue figlie?


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi non solo pensavi di meritarlo da bambina, ma lo pensi tuttora.
> Tu hai tirato ciabatte alle tue figlie?


No... perché sono della generazione che ha a che fare con figli che se li tocchi chiamano il telefono azzurro


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Parli del volo delle ciabatte???....quello accadeva quando ci azzuffavamo io e mio fratello...eravamo troppo occupati a litigare che mia mamma per farsi notare ci tirava le ciabatte...che poi andava a finire che ci metteva in punizione insieme...appena si voltava iniziavamo nuovamente...un macello...aveva anche troppa pazienza


Ti ricordi i motivi delle liti con tuo fratello?
Sto cercando di capire. Io non sono mai stata picchiata e non ho picchiato i mei figli.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ricordi i motivi delle liti con tuo fratello?
> Sto cercando di capire. Io non sono mai stata picchiata e non ho picchiato i mei figli.


Te hai fratelli o sorelle?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Te hai fratelli o sorelle?


Diciamo di sì. Ma non litigavamo.
I miei figli non litigavano. Avevano discussioni in cui di volta in volta decidevo se intervenire o no. Ma non si sono mai picchiati .


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo di sì. Ma non litigavamo.


Non ci credo...tutti i fratelli e sorelle litigano...altrimenti c'è qualcosa che non va


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ci credo...tutti i fratelli e sorelle litigano...altrimenti c'è qualcosa che non va


Ti ricordi i motivi di discussione?


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Una curiosità...te neppure da bambina ti sei azzuffata con qualche amica/o...qualche tirata di capelli o sgambetto a qualcuno che ti stava sulle scatole?


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ricordi i motivi di discussione?


Macché....partivamo giocando e poi litigavamo magari per un giocattolo...ma tutti i bambini che conoscevo si comportavano così...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Una curiosità...te neppure da bambina ti sei azzuffata con qualche amica/o...qualche tirata di capelli o sgambetto a qualcuno che ti stava sulle scatole?


Ho dato un pugno una volta a una compagna che mi canzonava. L’ho raccontato recentemente a mia figlia che è rimasta allibita perché per lei era una cosa per cui non c’era motivo di lite.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Macché....partivamo giocando e poi litigavamo magari per un giocattolo...ma tutti i bambini che conoscevo si comportavano così...


Per questo te l’ho chiesto. Mica volevo fare un processo retroattivo a te.
Cercavo di capire.
Del resto i miei figli non litigavano.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho dato un pugno una volta a una compagna che mi canzonava. L’ho raccontato recentemente a mia figlia che è rimasta allibita perché per lei era una per cui non c’era motivo di lite.


Meno male!!!! Pensavo tu fossi un extra terrestre...penso che sia normale...da piccolo non hai molta malizia, vai d'impulso...con il tempo impari a reagire diversamente..


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per questo te l’ho chiesto. Mica volevo fare un processo retroattivo a te.
> Cercavo di capire.
> Del resto i miei figli non litigavano.


Ma mai mai?non si sono mai trovati ad affrontare un argomento che li divideva?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma mai mai?non si sono mai trovati ad affrontare un argomento che li divideva?


Si confrontavano, non litigavano.
Comunque molto raramente.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque la domanda era quali erano le marachelle che allora, ma anche ora, vengono considerate meritevoli di una azione “violenta” con spazzole, ciabatte e scope.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque la domanda era quali erano le marachelle che allora, ma anche ora, vengono considerate meritevoli di una azione “violenta” con spazzole, ciabatte e scope.


Ci ho pensato e credo che il diverso modo di agire dei nostri genitori rispetto al tipo di genitori che siamo diventati noi sia dovuto al fatto che eravamo bambini diversi da quelli che saremmo potuti essere ora...forse eravamo più vivaci, non stavamo quasi mai in casa, lo sport era la strada, ci divertivamo tutti insieme e spesso non c'era la supervisione di un adulto...questo portava ad avere un modo di fare in casa che definirei un po' scatenato che magari poteva portare anche gli adulti ad avere un atteggiamento un po' più colorito per farsi dare ascolto...senza contare che i nostri genitori venivano a loro volta da un'educazione dove la pena corporale era accettata anche a scuola...per tutti questi motivi mi viene difficile giudicare male delle persone che hanno fatto il possibile per farci crescere bene con gli strumenti che esistevano in quel periodo.


----------



## Vera (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco che non chiedo solo a te.
> Ma quali punibili cazzate fa un bambino?


Preciso che mia madre non ha mai alzato un dito su di me. Lo preciso perché ho letto che parlavi di "picchiare".
Le cazzate che fanno tutti i bambini del mondo (tranne i tuoi figli) e per cui tutte le mamme del mondo (tranne te) si infuriano.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato e credo che il diverso modo di agire dei nostri genitori rispetto al tipo di genitori che siamo diventati noi sia dovuto al fatto che eravamo bambini diversi da quelli che saremmo potuti essere ora...forse eravamo più vivaci, non stavamo quasi mai in casa, lo sport era la strada, ci divertivamo tutti insieme e spesso non c'era la supervisione di un adulto...questo portava ad avere un modo di fare in casa che definirei un po' scatenato che magari poteva portare anche gli adulti ad avere un atteggiamento un po' più colorito per farsi dare ascolto...senza contare che i nostri genitori venivano a loro volta da un'educazione dove la pena corporale era accettata anche a scuola...per tutti questi motivi mi viene difficile giudicare male delle persone che hanno fatto il possibile per farci crescere bene con gli strumenti che esistevano in quel periodo.


Ma figurati se io mi permetto di giudicare male i genitori altrui!
Cercavo di capire l’atteggiamento attuale di adulti che ridono parlando di ciabattate meritate.
Non penso che un paio di sberle possano traumatizzare nessuno e che oggi vi è una ossessione per l‘evitamento di ogni forma di lotta tra cuccioli che viene subito trasformata in un tribunale in cui si deve trovare un colpevole (sempre l’altro) ingigantendo piccoli diverbi.
.Mi incuriosisce il giudizio su di sé bambini.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Preciso che mia madre non ha mai alzato un dito su di me. Lo preciso perché ho letto che parlavi di "picchiare".
> Le cazzate che fanno tutti i bambini del mondo (tranne i tuoi figli) e per cui tutte le mamme del mondo (tranne te) si infuriano.


E allora non c’entri con le ciabattate.


----------



## Vera (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora non c’entri con le ciabattate.


Mia madre non le portava nemmeno le ciabatte. Sempre scalza. Al massimo avrebbe potuto lanciarmi un calzino


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo una domanda: c’è qualcosa che vi darebbe fastidio se venisse detta a una terza persona?


Beh, l'amante fece un regalo a mia figlia.
Che non arrivò mai.
Era un coglione.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

Resto incuriosita del considerare se stessi bambini meritevole di punizione.
A meno di essere Carletto che ha dato fuoco alla nonna. Ma anche in quel caso penserei che la responsabilità è di chi ha lasciato oggetti che consentono di creare fuoco a portata di mano di un bambino.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resto incuriosita del considerare se stessi bambini meritevole di punizione.
> A meno di essere Carletto che ha dato fuoco alla nonna. Ma anche in quel caso penserei che la responsabilità è di chi ha lasciato oggetti che consentono di creare fuoco a portata di mano di un bambino.



Cazzo brunetta...
Io una volta perché il piccolo si annoiava e non sapeva che fare (nonostante gli avessi proposto un sacco di alternative valide tra cui probabilmente giro in bici ...bagno in piscina...ecc ecc)ma continuava a lamentarsi l ho cacciato giù in cortile a spostare la ghiaia da destra a sinistra...
Però visto che era piena estate gli ho consigliato di mettersi all' ombra

E ...io le ciabatte le ho lanciate più volte...
E il piccolo se ne è prese anche di sculacciate con la ciabatta...
Tutte meritate..
Se ti incazzi col padreterno perché perdi ai giochini...ti fornisco un buon motivo per cristonare...
Decisamente il livello delle Madonne volanti è diminuito...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazzo brunetta...
> Io una volta perché il piccolo si annoiava e non sapeva che fare (nonostante gli avessi proposto un sacco di alternative valide tra cui probabilmente giro in bici ...bagno in piscina...ecc ecc)ma continuava a lamentarsi l ho cacciato giù in cortile a spostare la ghiaia da destra a sinistra...
> Però visto che era piena estate gli ho consigliato di mettersi all' ombra
> 
> ...


Quindi si meritava le ciabatte perché TU avevi perso la pazienza.


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2022)

Sui ruoli: ciò che devasta è ciò che manca.
Se un coniuge scopa con l'amante ma ha sempre "mal di testa" in casa, per esempio.
Oltre alla comprensibile menzogna per celare la relazione ce n'è un'altra, molto più importante, quella di avere tenuta celato con la finzione al coniuge un problema di coppia.
Ma oltre all'intimità fisica può risultare estremamente fastidiosa quella verbale.
Apprendere che con l'amante c'è un livello di condivisione superiore a quello del coniuge è destabilizzante.
E non si tratta solo di condivisione dell'intimità altrui (figli, coniuge), ma anche del rapporto profondo che si crea su altri argomenti importanti che non vengono invece  affrontati in casa.
Alla fine, la sensazione che il/la tradito/a sia solo utile a condividere costi e fatiche inevitabili del quotidiano è predominante.
Inoltre in questo processo l'allontanamento dal coniuge è fisiologico (mentre la stima per l'amante cresce nel tempo insieme col legame), con conseguente e inevitabile crisi del rapporto matrimoniale.
Gli unici tradimenti accettabili sono quelli in cui il coniuge resta sempre e comunque un punto di riferimento, mentre l'amante uno spazio ludico.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2022)

Le volte che hanno preso una sculacciata è perché al quarto no continuavano a fare quello che avevo detto loro di non fare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi si meritava le ciabatte perché TU avevi perso la pazienza.


No se bestemmi te le meriti...
Bestemmiare perché perdi ad un gioco?
In casa ns non bestemmia nessuno prima che me lo chiedi...


----------



## Warlock (5 Ottobre 2022)

Io ho un mantra che dice:
la bestemmia nobilita l'uomo perché sprona dio a fare di meglio


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No se bestemmi te le meriti...
> Bestemmiare perché perdi ad un gioco?
> In casa ns non bestemmia nessuno prima che me lo chiedi...


Un bambino?

Di quanti anni?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un bambino?
> 
> Di quanti anni?


Ragazzetto....
Ma abitudine quasi debellata...


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Gli unici *tradimenti accettabili* sono quelli in cui il coniuge resta sempre e comunque un punto di riferimento, mentre l'amante uno spazio ludico.


Che è un po come dire -guerra giusta-. O per parafrasare Orwell che tutti i tradimenti sono uguali ma alcuni sono più uguali degli altri...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Che è un po come dire -guerra giusta-. O per parafrasare Orwell che tutti i tradimenti sono uguali ma alcuni sono più uguali degli altri...


Beh la guerra giusta esiste, come esiste la legittima difesa.
I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali.


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Che è un po come dire -guerra giusta-. O per parafrasare Orwell che tutti i tradimenti sono uguali ma alcuni sono più uguali degli altri...


E' come dire che esistono malattie gravi e altre che passano.


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' come dire che esistono malattie gravi e altre che passano.


e su questo sono d'accordo... 
Poi, a me il tradimento ludico ha sempre fatto venire in mente i film di Pierino....


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh la guerra giusta esiste, come esiste la legittima difesa.
> I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali.


Si, a me risuonava stonata la parola accettabili


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resto incuriosita del considerare se stessi bambini meritevole di punizione.


Io le ho prese di santa ragione (pensa ancora il modo in cui lo definisco ) più volte.
Non ero sicuramente una bambina facile, fin troppo curiosa e sveglia. Sono stata adultizzata. I discorsi sulla responsabilità me li ricordo dai 2 anni circa. Hai rotto il gioco? Sei stata irresponsabile. Sei caduta? Non sei stata abbastanza attenta e quindi irresponsabile. La mamma è triste perchè sei stata cattiva? Sei stata irresponsabile.
Come sono stata sovra responsabilizzata su mia sorella, avvertendomi fin prima della sua nascita che sarei stata gelosa, che l'avrei trattata male e altre cosine.
Dopo l'arrivo di mia sorella quello che io facevo di sbagliato era un peso che ricadeva su mia sorella (rubavo il tempo che la mamma e il papà avrebbero potuto dedicare a lei "obbligandoli" a dedicarsi a me.
La mia responsabilità su di me (presente o assente) ricadeva su tutta la famiglia.
E' negli annali la me bambina portata ad un ristorante (in cui mia madre non voleva andare quindi aveva litigato di brutto con mio padre poco prima di andarci) e che non stava ferma e seduta in bell'ordine. Avevo fatto vergognare la mamma. Avevo creato le condizioni affinchè le potessero dire che la bambina era agitata. Avevo portato l'onta della vergogna su tutta la famiglia 
Se prendevo un brutto voto, non avevo semplicemente preso un brutto voto.
Avevo fatto vergognare, con la mia scarsa responsabilità, tutta la famiglia.

Le botte sono state il minimo onestamente. Anche se le ricordo piuttosto bene. 

Ci ho impiegato anni, e non ho ancora finito, di ripulirmi dal velo di moralismo che mi hanno spalmato addosso.
E soprattutto dal sentirmi responsabile per ogni cosa.
Tanto da non potermi ammalare per dire.
Negli annali c'è che quando da piccola mi ammalavo provocavo disagi per tutti e toglievo tempo al resto della famiglia complicando le vite di tutti.

Adesso a distanza mi fa sorridere.

E penso che i miei genitori fossero semplicemente inadatti ad esser genitori. E che dev'esser stata veramente dura per loro.
SE anche lo è stata per loro come lo è stata per me....beh.

Adesso ci scherziamo con mia madre e con mia sorella di alcuni insegnamenti, impliciti, tipo ammalarsi e sentire di star facendo qualcosa di sbagliato.
Quando è lei che si sente così la consolo e la rassicuro. Quando sono io che sento l'eco...ci prova lei a rassicurarmi. E finiamo a ridere del fatto che sono cose che abbiamo imparato in generazioni diverse ma si somigliano nonostante tutto.
Ma sia io che mia sorella, salvo che siamo proprio in terra...non riusciamo mai ad ammalarci del tutto. Ancora adesso. Gli echi suonano. A prescindere.

Sono catene generazionali queste.
E sono durissime da rompere.

E pur non considerando la me bambina meritevole delle punizioni che ha subito, pur avendole analizzate e ricollocate lo so razionalmente.

Ma emotivamente, sotto, lavora ancora.
A me resta il carico di lavoro di governare e accordare super ego ed es...

Chi non lo sa...come mia madre un tempo, riproduce.

Negli ultimi tempi sto pensando che il suo rendersi da qualche parte conto che non andava bene, ha aggravato e di molto tutti i suoi comportamenti.
Probabilmente chi non si fa domande e tira dritto e si dice "ma sì, cosa vuoi che sia" fa meno danni di chi si fa domande senza riuscire a darsi una direzione in quelle domande. *(è uno dei motivi per cui sto rivalutando il "grande libro della vita" che riduce i danni, fondamentalmente, indicando l'autostrada...non tutti sono in grado di rielaborare per davvero, non tutti sono disposti a tollerare la fatica e il dolore che comporta il farlo, non tutti hanno gli strumenti, i mezzi e le risorse soprattutto e in questi casi, l'autostrada riduce e permette il controllo, sociale soprattutto. )*

Non so se mi sono spiegata 

_EDIT: io di mio non userei le punizioni su un bambino o una bambina neppure sotto tortura. So riconoscere quando mi sale la frustrazione e so riconoscere il desiderio di punire l'altro per scaricarla. Quindi me lo gestisco perchè è roba mia. Problemi miei.
Fra l'altro, funzionano i rinforzi positivi coi bambini come con tutti i mammiferi.

La punizione finisce per andare a rafforzare il comportamento.
Che magari non viene espresso esplicitamente ma resta comunque lì, e viene poi agito o di nascosto oppure in altri agiti e sotto altre forme.

L'estinzione è il modo migliore, più veloce e definitivo per modificare il comportamento.

Certo è che una società che sta in piedi su concetti come inferno e paradiso, più o meno velati, sul premio finale se fai il bravo non può cambiare tanto in fretta.
La gente va a lavorare per lo stipendio nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi. Lo stipendio è un rinforzo positivo posticipato.
E ci addestrano fin da piccoli alla posticipazione del rinforzo (ossia della soddisfazione e dell'appagamento).

Pochissimi lavorano per il piacere di lavorare. E trovano nel lavoro il rinforzo al lavorare.

Chi si dice che lo trova lì, dovrebbe chiedersi dove si colloca il concetto di dovere per sentirsi bravi e meritevoli prima di dirlo.

E basti pensare a tutto quel che vien detto a etta riguardo il suo non lavorare.  _
*E a come il lavoro sia strumentalmente usato per vendere alle donne la loro indipendenza (quando in realtà...vabbè. Discorso ampio e di parecchio) *


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io le ho prese di santa ragione (pensa ancora il modo in cui lo definisco ) più volte.
> Non ero sicuramente una bambina facile, fin troppo curiosa e sveglia. Sono stata adultizzata. I discorsi sulla responsabilità me li ricordo dai 2 anni circa. Hai rotto il gioco? Sei stata irresponsabile. Sei caduta? Non sei stata abbastanza attenta e quindi irresponsabile. La mamma è triste perchè sei stata cattiva? Sei stata irresponsabile.
> Come sono stata sovra responsabilizzata su mia sorella, avvertendomi fin prima della sua nascita che sarei stata gelosa, che l'avrei trattata male e altre cosine.
> Dopo l'arrivo di mia sorella quello che io facevo di sbagliato era un peso che ricadeva su mia sorella (rubavo il tempo che la mamma e il papà avrebbero potuto dedicare a lei "obbligandoli" a dedicarsi a me.
> ...


Concordo su tutto.
Io però ho fiducia che si possa arrivare a un minimo di consapevolezza. Almeno si può capire che si scarica su altri la frustrazione e il senso non efficacia (e anche la vergogna di cui parlavi).
Poi ogni tanto capita a tutti.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> *Io però ho fiducia che si possa arrivare a un minimo di consapevolezza.* Almeno si può capire che si scarica su altri la frustrazione e il senso non efficacia (e anche la vergogna di cui parlavi).
> Poi ogni tanto capita a tutti.


Io invece quella fiducia la sto perdendo, sai.

Ci credevo di più qualche anno fa...forse perchè proiettavo fuori di me la fiducia che non riuscivo a concedere a me.

Ma intorno a me ne vedo poco di desiderio di ragionare. Di andar sotto la pellicola della superficie.
Di fare la fatica di discutersi per davvero. Di DISCONFERMARSI nell'assetto strutturale. (che a cambiar colore dello smalto sono buoni anche i miei gatti)

Ascoltavo un ted con una educatrice sessuale (figura che ovviamente qui manco esiste) e, parlando dell'importanza dell'educazione alla sessualità (non sessuale)  sottolineava come il corpo dei bambini non sia considerato portatore di consenso.
Nel senso che ai bambini non viene chiesto il consenso, per esempio, di essere abbracciati. E, di conseguenza, non viene gradualmente insegnato a ragionare sul consenso riguardo il proprio corpo. Che vien ceduto da terzi a terzi.

Agli adulti piace generalmente abbracciarli e sbaciucchiarli. E' affetto! (degli adulti per se stessi, ovviamente...ma shhh)

Io ogni tanto osservo certe espressioni schifate che poveretti, mi spiace per loro.
Sono lì che subiscono abbracci ed effusioni che evidentemente non desiderano.
Ma se si oppongono...è un capriccio. Non capiscono poveri piccoli. Ma, lo sappiamo no, che gli abbracci gli piacciono tanto.


Salvo poi scambiar per capriccio inconsistente il comportamento del bambino che al supermercato con la mamma genia che gli chiede "dimmi tesoro, amore, che cosa vuoi??" (in un supermercato per la minchia che a me gira la testa per la sovrastimolazione visiva a cui sono esposta e non oso immaginare la sovrastimolazione per un bambino) e il bambino ovviamente vuole....TUTTO!

E poi...uhhh...che capriccioso eh!!! e no!!! scegli una cosa e basta!!!!!
E il bambino che urla e strepita...(e ha ragione lui. Ma no...cattivo!! e la frase topica "fai il bravo!!!amore...)


E a me sale il veleno...e scende la fiducia.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io invece quella fiducia la sto perdendo, sai.
> 
> Ci credevo di più qualche anno fa...forse perchè proiettavo fuori di me la fiducia che non riuscivo a concedere a me.
> 
> ...


Certo disconfermare il proprio assetto non solo difficile, ma anche doloroso ed è impossibile che avvenga attraverso una normale conversazione e relazione.
Però io ho fiducia nel dubbio. Qualche dubbio è utile.
Perché abbiamo visto che la reazione all‘avere subito violenza è frequentemente non offrire nessun contenimento e la creazione di generazioni incapaci di vedere i propri limiti e la necessità dei limiti.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo disconfermare il proprio assetto non solo difficile, ma anche doloroso ed è impossibile che avvenga attraverso una normale conversazione e relazione.
> Però io ho fiducia nel dubbio. Qualche dubbio è utile.
> *Perché abbiamo visto che la reazione all‘avere subito violenza è frequentemente non offrire nessun contenimento e la creazione di generazioni incapaci di vedere i propri limiti e la necessità dei limiti.*


Di sicuro è un percorso sociale, oltre che individuale. 
E concordo sul grassetto. Oltre ad allargarlo anche al "nessun contenimento neppure a se stessi". 

C'è da dire che le generazioni in mezzo al cambiamento sono generazioni tanto penalizzate....e il mondo va veloce come non è mai andato nella storia umana. Il tempo a disposizione per i cambiamenti è diminuito. Si vedrà la portata della penalizzazione. 

Tenendo conto che la generazione di mia madre, per esempio, era già essa stessa una generazione di passaggio...come lo è la mia. E quei passaggi sono ancora in fieri, insieme alle catene generazionali.


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo disconfermare il proprio assetto non solo difficile, ma anche doloroso ed è impossibile che avvenga attraverso una normale conversazione e relazione.
> Però io ho fiducia nel dubbio. Qualche dubbio è utile.
> Perché abbiamo visto che la reazione all‘avere subito violenza è frequentemente non offrire nessun contenimento e la creazione di generazioni incapaci di vedere i propri limiti e la necessità dei limiti.


I no che aiutano a crescere.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Di sicuro è un percorso sociale, oltre che individuale.
> E concordo sul grassetto. Oltre ad allargarlo anche al "nessun contenimento neppure a se stessi".
> 
> C'è da dire che le generazioni in mezzo al cambiamento sono generazioni tanto penalizzate....e il mondo va veloce come non è mai andato nella storia umana. Il tempo a disposizione per i cambiamenti è diminuito. Si vedrà la portata della penalizzazione.
> ...


Non saper porre limiti a se stessi porta a un egocentrismo infantile negli adulti genitori che sono stupefatti di essere ostacolati dai figli nel continuare la vita di prima che non è spesso neppure la vita che vogliono, ma quella che sono stati indotti a volere.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non saper porre limiti a se stessi porta a un egocentrismo infantile negli adulti genitori che sono stupefatti di essere ostacolati dai figli nel continuare la vita di prima che non è spesso neppure la vita che vogliono, ma quella che sono stati indotti a volere.


Non soltanto.

La questione del limite, oggettivo e soggettivo, si lega alle credenze, ossia all'insieme di aspettative, ipotesi o convinzioni, consapevoli o inconsapevoli, che una persona accetta come autentica spiegazione del mondo in cui vive.

Pensa a cosa succede quando tutta questa roba viene presa e "messa" nei figli, convinti di star dando i *giusti* insegnamenti...e soprattutto, va tanto di moda, i diritti.

E non per i figli, anche se è quello che vien raccontato, ma per rispondere alla propria immagine di sè e alla proprie credenze.
E guai che il figlio lo metta in discussione discostandosi...pensa a come si reagisce ai coming out...specialmente negli ambienti poveri culturalmente e anche in quelli che si definiscono aperti se è per quello.

Quindi "mio figlio è bravo" (che equivale a "io sono bravo ecco perchè mio figlio è bravo") e informare che il figlio ha invece problemi, in particolare problemi di comportamento (altri disturbi si stanno man mano sdoganando ma la madre frigorifero dei bimbi autistici è l'altro ieri), significa 9 su 10 andare a sollecitare le difese dell'adulto che difende se stesso e le sue credenze attraverso il difendere il figlio. (e più sono forti il disorientamento e la paura e quindi l'adesione alle credenze, più è forte la reazione nel momento in cui le sentono toccate, confondendo se stessi con il figlio)

Tanto quanto il credere che il proprio figlio sia adatto a fare e imparare di tutto. (e qui...se ne allungano di ombre dal passato...specialmente nelle madri, ma anche nei padri)
Sono spariti i semplicemente stupidotti.
Ossia quelli che hanno risorse cognitive nella media ma non brillano in nulla.

E no!!
Mio figlio può TUTTO.

Devono essergli concesse opportunità per TUTTO.

Anche se concedergliele fa perder spazi e risorse per chi avrebbe più risorse che però non sono sostenute dalle credenze genitoriali.

E in quel TUTTO c'è la credenza di un certo tipo di mondo che deve esser confermata. (sai le idee di libertà, e compagnia cantante) e che se non vien confermata mette in crisi l'adulto (che però si racconta che è il figlio che sta soffrendo, ma tantissimissimo!!!! un trauma!!! - come piace questa parola oggi-)

E' un bel casino.

Se fino a una 50ina di anni fa bastava per modo di dire il buon senso, tutto sommato si viveva in piccoli spazi, in gruppi sociali stabili e circoscritti con una costanza di norme di riferimento, adesso non basta più il buon senso e le norme non solo si sono ampliate ma si sono fludificate (e avanti con le pecche della fluidificazione....)
E basterà sempre meno.

Onestamente dalla tabula rasa ad oggi a me sembra cambiato ben poco.
Mi sembra sia cambiata la cornicetta della tabula rasa...ma i ragazzini sono ancora considerati tabula rasa.
Con in meno le categorie sociali che, per quanto escludenti, garantivano almeno un minimo un certo ascensore sociale.

Poi....niente di nuovo....l'altro ieri i bambini non avevano emozioni. Anche per la scienza.

Quindi tutto sommato va anche bene.

Siamo bestie lente, refrattarie ai cambiamenti e strenuamente aggrappate alle poche certezze che riusciamo a raggranellare. (oggi più che mai, che non c'è praticamente più neanche la provvidenza divina a pensarci per noi).
In fondo siamo sempre quelli che si stringono uno all'altro per la paura del buio e di quello che non si vede.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2022)

A me stanno piacendo parecchio alcune istanze della così detta generazione Z, mi piacciono questi ragazzini...

Tipo questa quiet quitting

tutto sommato, stanno creando qualcosa, anche in risposta all'avergli levato la possibilità del conflitto generazionale che era funzionale allo svolgimento dei compiti evolutivi dell'adolescenza e funzionale alla differenziazione prima e all'individuazione poi.

Levato, ovviamente, per rispondere alle istanze del "mio figlio/figlia" si fida di me!!!! (per confermarsi nella propria bontà e apertura mentale) della mia generazione fondamentalmente che, pur credendosi tanto aperta, è ancora profondamente legata ai vecchi modelli.
Tanto da aver ancora bisogno di disconfermarli. Come hanno bisogno di fare gli adolescenti.

E mi piacciono questi adolescenti, cresciuti da adolescenti, che si stanno inventando dei modi per riaffermarsi per differenziazione.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me stanno piacendo parecchio alcune istanze della così detta generazione Z, mi piacciono questi ragazzini...
> 
> Tipo questa quiet quitting
> 
> ...


Recentemente ho letto una richiesta di aiuto di una mamma che non sapeva come spiegare la Traviata alla bambina di 7 anni. In particolare perché il padre di Alfredo le chiedesse di lasciarlo. Lei aveva bofonchiato che era perché era poco seria, ma non era convinta.
Ma la cosa più “divertente“ erano i commenti delle altre mamme che dicevano che aveva detto una cosa scorretta perché avrebbe dovuto spiegare alla bambina di sette anni che una donna non solo ha diritto di avere quanti fidanzati vuole in contemporanea, ma anche ddi prostituirsi perché è un diritto.
Che confusione sotto questo cielo!
quiet quitting veniva anche chiamato sciopero bianco


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Recentemente ho letto una richiesta di aiuto di una mamma che non sapeva come spiegare la Traviata alla bambina di 7 anni. In particolare perché il padre di Alfredo le chiedesse di lasciarlo. Lei aveva bofonchiato che era perché era poco seria, ma non era convinta.
> Ma la cosa più “divertente“ erano i commenti delle altre mamme che dicevano che aveva detto una cosa scorretta perché avrebbe dovuto spiegare alla bambina di sette anni che una donna non solo ha diritto di avere quanti fidanzati vuole in contemporanea, ma anche ddi prostituirsi perché è un diritto.
> Che confusione sotto questo cielo!
> quiet quitting veniva anche chiamato sciopero bianco


E riesco ad immaginare il tono serio con cui elargivano queste perle di saggezza 

Ne facevo di scioperi bianchi...Si manteneva attiva la struttura (erano strutture residenziali che non potevano esser lasciate scoperte per la tipologia di utenza) ma si limitava al minimo l'attività. 

Di questa nuova versione mi piace molto il distacco dal "lavoro come fonte primaria di realizzazione"...di stampo americano. 
E l'attenzione al benessere, alla vita fuori dall'ambito del lavoro. 

ricollocando il lavoro a mezzo di sostentamento e non tenendolo centrale nella costruzione dell'identità dell'individuo. 

E' una rivoluzione, per certi versi...e mi incuriosisce vedere quali fasi attraverserà. 

Di base mi piace molto in questo periodo vedere i ragazzini che sfanculano l'istituto delle vecchie generazioni che, se si tratta dei propri figli pretendono tutti i confort, ma poi non si fanno il minimo scrupolo ad asfaltare i figli degli altri. Come se i figli fossero dei genitori e non fossero invece l'investimento sul futuro di una intera società. 

Un po' come quelli che vestono armani i figli e poi vanno a seppellire nel campo a 50 km da casa l'amianto. 
Che non è casa loro eh. 
E' nel campo lontano.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E riesco ad immaginare il tono serio con cui elargivano queste perle di saggezza
> 
> Ne facevo di scioperi bianchi...Si manteneva attiva la struttura (erano strutture residenziali che non potevano esser lasciate scoperte per la tipologia di utenza) ma si limitava al minimo l'attività.
> 
> ...


Il tono non è immaginabile se non le leggi. 
Proprio convinte.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tono non è immaginabile se non le leggi.
> Proprio convinte.


Le sento dal vivo brunetta queste...io sto zitta e ascolto cazzate che mi segno perchè sono memorabili!!!

Alla stregua della ragazzetta che un quasi 30 anni fa ormai, mi diceva convinta che lei come anticoncezionale usava le lavande di cocacola.
Che siccome era acida, la coca cola, avrebbe ucciso gli spermatozoi. Ma solo se la lavanda se la faceva poco dopo il rapporto...se no non funzionava più 

Ricordo ancora la sua espressione quando le chiesi "ma...se la coca cola è acida, ti sei chiesta che effetto può avere sulla tua mucosa vaginale?" ...una roba così: 
(la sua motivazione alla lavanda vaginale con la coca cola era, ovviamente, che lui, poverino, si sentiva a disagio ad usare il preservativo...non sentiva bene e poi gli si smosciava...pensa che altruista)


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le sento dal vivo brunetta queste...io sto zitta e ascolto cazzate che mi segno perchè sono memorabili!!!
> 
> Alla stregua della ragazzetta che un quasi 30 anni fa ormai, mi diceva convinta che lei come anticoncezionale usava le lavande di cocacola.
> Che siccome era acida, la coca cola, avrebbe ucciso gli spermatozoi. Ma solo se la lavanda se la faceva poco dopo il rapporto...se no non funzionava più
> ...


A me si sarebbe smosciato a una che volesse aver usato la cocacola come lavanda anticoncezionale....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le sento dal vivo brunetta queste...io sto zitta e ascolto cazzate che mi segno perchè sono memorabili!!!
> 
> Alla stregua della ragazzetta che un quasi 30 anni fa ormai, mi diceva convinta che lei come anticoncezionale usava le lavande di cocacola.
> Che siccome era acida, la coca cola, avrebbe ucciso gli spermatozoi. Ma solo se la lavanda se la faceva poco dopo il rapporto...se no non funzionava più
> ...


Più che l’acido, lo zucchero.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che l’acido, lo zucchero.


Allora avevo imparato che se volevo riuscire a parlare....dovevo usare le stesse credenze di partenza...non farlo era costosissimo in termini di energia, mia. 

Presente in che ginepraio mi sarei ficcata con una che si faceva le lavande vaginali anticoncezionali con la coca cola, convinta dell'efficacia, provando a spiegare che la coca cola conteneva zuccheri???? 
Tu dimostralo che c'è una cosa che non si vede!!!!!


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> A me si sarebbe smosciato a una che volesse aver usato la cocacola come lavanda anticoncezionale....



Non ti dico cosa si era smosciato a me trovandomela davanti che mi raccontava convinta questa storiella, col tipo vicino che annuiva, tutto compreso nella parte...avrei preso le teste di entrambi per sbatterle come uova!!!


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> A me stanno piacendo parecchio alcune istanze della così detta generazione Z, mi piacciono questi ragazzini...
> 
> Tipo questa quiet quitting
> 
> ...


Pratico quiet quitting da una vita, mi sa.
Comunque si chiama anche orgoglio e  rispetto per sé stessi.


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Recentemente ho letto una richiesta di aiuto di una mamma che non sapeva come spiegare la Traviata alla bambina di 7 anni. In particolare perché il padre di Alfredo le chiedesse di lasciarlo. Lei aveva bofonchiato che era perché era poco seria, ma non era convinta.
> Ma la cosa più “divertente“ erano i commenti delle altre mamme che dicevano che aveva detto una cosa scorretta perché avrebbe dovuto spiegare alla bambina di sette anni che una donna non solo ha diritto di avere quanti fidanzati vuole in contemporanea, ma anche ddi prostituirsi perché è un diritto.
> Che confusione sotto questo cielo!
> quiet quitting veniva anche chiamato sciopero bianco


Credo che su certi gruppi social bisognerebbe usare il lanciafiamme. 
Non essendo possibili con deficient i che fortunatamente non si ha modo di incontrare nella vita, credo sia allora utile evitare di seguirli. 
Obiettivamente leggo stupidaggini anche nei gruppi di auto d'epoca. 
Non per niente nella vita reale si selezionano le persone.


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le sento dal vivo brunetta queste...io sto zitta e ascolto cazzate che mi segno perchè sono memorabili!!!
> 
> Alla stregua della ragazzetta che un quasi 30 anni fa ormai, mi diceva convinta che lei come anticoncezionale usava le lavande di cocacola.
> Che siccome era acida, la coca cola, avrebbe ucciso gli spermatozoi. Ma solo se la lavanda se la faceva poco dopo il rapporto...se no non funzionava più
> ...


La coca cola come acido non va bene nemmeno per togliere la ruggine dalla bicicletta, più che altro perché lascia il metallo impastato e appiccicoso. 
Decisamente meglio l'aceto bianco,  anche se odori so, lo Chante Clair o il WD40.
Ma non mi sentirei comunque di consigliarli come anticoncezionali.


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che l’acido, lo zucchero.


Va beh, ma quello più o meno è come usare la marmellata prima.
Mai di lamponi o fragole perché fa un effetto Carrie.
Nove settimane e mezzo a un certo punto ha creato una certa distorsione alimentare nella sessualità di coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che su certi gruppi social bisognerebbe usare il lanciafiamme.
> Non essendo possibili con deficient i che fortunatamente non si ha modo di incontrare nella vita, credo sia allora utile evitare di seguirli.
> Obiettivamente leggo stupidaggini anche nei gruppi di auto d'epoca.
> Non per niente nella vita reale si selezionano le persone.


Ma a me interessa vedere gli abissi dell’animo umano (cit. Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.
Infatti sto nel forum


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma a me interessa vedere gli abissi dell’animo umano (cit. Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.
> Infatti sto nel forum


A me non più di tanto. 
Anche se mi piace Bianconi, penso di avere fin troppa profondità da smaltire da non ritenere necessario cercarne al di fuori.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sui ruoli: ciò che devasta è ciò che manca.
> Se un coniuge scopa con l'amante ma ha sempre "mal di testa" in casa, per esempio.
> Oltre alla comprensibile menzogna per celare la relazione ce n'è un'altra, molto più importante, quella di avere tenuta celato con la finzione al coniuge un problema di coppia.
> Ma oltre all'intimità fisica può risultare estremamente fastidiosa quella verbale.
> ...


Vero. Con l’amante ci si diverte, nient’altro.


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vero. Con l’amante ci si diverte, nient’altro.


Con l'amante si può scegliere (in due) di fare tutto quello che si vuole. 
Ogni scelta semplicemente comporta diverse conseguenze.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Con l'amante si può scegliere (in due) di fare tutto quello che si vuole.
> Ogni scelta semplicemente comporta diverse conseguenze.


Direi di no.
Se la mia amante, qualunque passata o futura, sceglie qualcosa per noi due, che esce da ciò che io ho in mente, giro i tacchi.
Non è essere duri o arroganti, ma aver ben chiaro le mie priorità.
Fino ad ora mi è andata bene, ho sempre conosciuto mogli che cercavano un amante e non un fidanzato. 
Però leggendo qua e là, noto che alcune non ne comprendono la differenza. E poi frignano.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Recentemente ho letto una richiesta di aiuto di una mamma che non sapeva come spiegare la Traviata alla bambina di 7 anni. In particolare perché il padre di Alfredo le chiedesse di lasciarlo. Lei aveva bofonchiato che era perché era poco seria, ma non era convinta.
> Ma la cosa più “divertente“ erano i commenti delle altre mamme che dicevano che aveva detto una cosa scorretta perché avrebbe dovuto spiegare alla bambina di sette anni che una donna non solo ha diritto di avere quanti fidanzati vuole in contemporanea, ma anche ddi prostituirsi perché è un diritto.
> Che confusione sotto questo cielo!
> quiet quitting veniva anche chiamato sciopero bianco


Mi preoccuperei se avessi una bambina che chiede della traviata a 7 anni


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi preoccuperei se avessi una bambina che chiede della traviata a 7 anni


Mi preoccupa più la madre.


----------



## Tachidoz (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le sento dal vivo brunetta queste...io sto zitta e ascolto cazzate che mi segno perchè sono memorabili!!!
> 
> Alla stregua della ragazzetta che un quasi 30 anni fa ormai, mi diceva convinta che lei come anticoncezionale usava le lavande di cocacola.
> Che siccome era acida, la coca cola, avrebbe ucciso gli spermatozoi. Ma solo se la lavanda se la faceva poco dopo il rapporto...se no non funzionava più
> ...


La lavanda vaginale anticoncezionale alla Cocacola ha un' efficacia del 99,8% ma solo a patto d'inserire prima due o tre Mentos nella vagina. 
L'ho letto su Focus.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio scemo, scemo perché non apprezzo il regista.
> Avete visto il film Unfathfull?
> Il marito tradito, che poi è interpretato da Richard Gere, perde la testa quando vede che la moglie ha regalato all’amante una palla di neve che rappresentava un momento importante del loro matrimonio.
> In un film devono usare oggetti concreti.


Tra le cose peggiori che ricordo del tradimento e’ aver intercettato uno scambio epistolare in cui l’amante voleva dare a mio marito degli ingressi per degli spettacoli per i nostri bambini.
Mi e’ venuto da vomitare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tra le cose peggiori che ricordo del tradimento e’ aver intercettato uno scambio epistolare in cui l’amante voleva dare a mio marito degli ingressi per degli spettacoli per i nostri bambini.
> Mi e’ venuto da vomitare.


Ecco.
Ma l’amante considera i figli del traditore, come per partenogenesi, pure maschile, esclude l’esistenza del tradito. È grave che il traditore non lo veda grave.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Ma l’amante considera i figli del traditore, come per partenogenesi, pure maschile, esclude l’esistenza del tradito. È grave che il traditore non lo veda grave.


Il traditore lo ha visto come un regalo, l'amante ci teneva a fargli fare bella figura con i figli. 
Non ha visto esclusione.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il traditore lo ha visto come un regalo, l'amante ci teneva a fargli fare bella figura con i figli.
> Non ha visto esclusione.


Ma non è esclusione, è intrusione.
La bolla con l’amante che rompe la bolla della famiglia.
È ovvio che è una “gentilezza“ normale tra amici, non lo è tra amanti.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tra le cose peggiori che ricordo del tradimento e’ aver intercettato uno scambio epistolare in cui l’amante voleva dare a mio marito degli ingressi per degli spettacoli per i nostri bambini.
> Mi e’ venuto da vomitare.


Io le regalai il mio passeggino P3 Perego perché non più usato, ma ancora tenuto bene. Essendo diventata madre mentre frequentava me come amante, me lo sono levato di torno che continuava a ballare tra cantina e garage.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Ma l’amante considera i figli del traditore, come per partenogenesi, pure maschile, esclude l’esistenza del tradito. È grave che il traditore non lo veda grave.


Mio marito ha avuto l’eleganza di declinare.
L’esempio piu’ lampante (questo discorso usci tempo fa),  fu quello  della moglie di un utente che invio’ la foto intima che le fece il marito, all’amante.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io le regalai il mio passeggino P3 Perego perché non più usato, ma ancora tenuto bene. Essendo diventata madre mentre frequentava me come amante, me lo sono levato di torno che continuava a ballare tra cantina e garage.


È diverso


----------



## omicron (6 Ottobre 2022)

uno che conosco io comprò ai figli dell'amante i libri di scuola, il marito di lei non chiese da dove fossero caduti quei soldi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> uno che conosco io comprò ai figli dell'amante i libri di scuola, il marito di lei non chiese da dove fossero caduti quei soldi


Cazz bel risparmio....
A sto giro io ho speso un botto...

Ogni volta che entravo il libreria mi veniva da piangere...
PS l amante sarà stato il libraio...


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> uno che conosco io comprò ai figli dell'amante i libri di scuola, il marito di lei non chiese da dove fossero caduti quei soldi


potrei anche cambiare sesso per una cosa del genere…


----------



## omicron (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz bel risparmio....
> A sto giro io ho speso un botto...
> 
> Ogni volta che entravo il libreria mi veniva da piangere...
> PS l amante sarà stato il libraio...


lui non ha figli, manteneva quelli dell'amante, la moglie non era proprio entusiasta




Pincopallino ha detto:


> potrei anche cambiare sesso per una cosa del genere…


lei lo fa tutt'ora, che io sappia


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> uno che conosco io comprò ai figli dell'amante i libri di scuola, il marito di lei non chiese da dove fossero caduti quei soldi


Dipende dalla organizzazione familiare.
I libri non sono una spesa inaspettata. Si possono accantonare i soldi un po’ ogni mese.


----------



## omicron (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla organizzazione familiare.
> I libri non sono una spesa inaspettata. Si possono accantonare i soldi un po’ ogni mese.


diciamo che lui aveva sospetti ma ha sempre fatto finta di niente...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> diciamo che lui aveva sospetti ma ha sempre fatto finta di niente...


Sai che aveva sospetti? Come lo sai? Chi ha sospetti scopre senza dubbi.


----------



## omicron (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che aveva sospetti? Come lo sai? Chi ha sospetti scopre senza dubbi.


lo so perché i diretti interessati ne parlavano tranquillamente, le due coppie erano anche state in vacanza insieme,  lui non si faceva problemi a dire che aveva l'amante e che era innamorato  e che il marito di lei sospettava qualcosa ma non aveva mai fatto niente. altrimenti non avrei potuto saperlo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla organizzazione familiare.
> I libri non sono una spesa inaspettata. Si possono accantonare i soldi un po’ ogni mese.


Certo...
Puoi fare tutto nella vita...
Ma se i soldi sono quelli....non è che magicamente si moltiplicano e ti consentano di accantonare importo x per y importo j per h ecc ecc...
Altrimenti non esisterebbero le finanziarie...
Ne parlavo ieri con un collega...separato con 2 figli...
A sto giro finirà lo stipendio del mese ...appena riceverà l accredito...
I libri incidono parecchio sul bilancio...
Per esempio io a sto giro ho speso una fortuna...
Mia figlia in 5* ha cambiato quasi tutti i libri...ed erano tutte nuove edizioni...
E anche il piccolo...
Di libri usati ne avrò trovati 4...
E onestamente le case editrici non dovrebbero fare pagare 50 euro un libro che useranno solo un anno...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo so perché i diretti interessati ne parlavano tranquillamente, le due coppie erano anche state in vacanza insieme,  lui non si faceva problemi a dire che aveva l'amante e che era innamorato  e che il marito di lei sospettava qualcosa ma non aveva mai fatto niente. altrimenti non avrei potuto saperlo


Non lo diceva davanti alla moglie. Pensare che il tradito sappia e non intervenga è uno dei modi del traditore per sentirsi meno colpevole.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> Puoi fare tutto nella vita...
> Ma se i soldi sono quelli....non è che magicamente si moltiplicano e ti consentano di accantonare importo x per y importo j per h ecc ecc...
> Altrimenti non esisterebbero le finanziarie...
> ...


Sì può prevedere e accantonare. Ovvio che si deve rinunciare a qualcosa d’altro durante l’anno. 
Il prezzo dei libri sono, come per tutti gli altri beni, il risultato di costi e di meccanismi di mercato. 
Lo Stato potrebbe intervenire mettendo un tetto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì può prevedere e accantonare. Ovvio che si deve rinunciare a qualcosa d’altro durante l’anno.
> Il prezzo dei libri sono, come per tutti gli altri beni, il risultato di costi e di meccanismi di mercato.
> Lo Stato potrebbe intervenire mettendo un tetto.


Ni...
Sai quanti hanno finanziamenti aperti?
Sul fatto che lo stato potrebbe intervenire concordo pienamente...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> La lavanda vaginale anticoncezionale alla Cocacola ha un' efficacia del 99,8% ma solo a patto d'inserire prima due o tre Mentos nella vagina.
> L'ho letto su Focus.







Ai patiti dello squirting!


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Pratico quiet quitting da una vita, mi sa.
> Comunque si chiama anche orgoglio e  rispetto per sé stessi.


Io no.

Ho costruito prima la mia identità professionale che quella personale. Anche per la tipologia di lavoro che svolgevo.
E sulla mia identità professionale avevo poggiato tutta una serie di sistemi di "ancoraggio" diciamo e di gestione di me.

Non penso sia solo questione di orgoglio e rispetto.
Ma una questione di priorità e equilibrio dinamico.

La soddisfazione del pensare che si trasforma in fare e l'appagamento di un percorso.

Come in tutte le cose, il punto fondamentale è la non cristallizzazione, la non assolutizzazione.

Il queit quitting che mi incuriosisce è legato ad una concezione del benessere. Ed è una rivoluzione culturale che va a toccare parecchi ambiti, a partire inevitabilmente dalla famiglia.

Al saper dire ad un certo punto "ma sai che c'è? è più importante andare a vedere il mondo"
E questo non vale solo per il lavoro, ma vale per tutti i sistemi in cui si resta incastrati.

Dal lavoro al matrimonio.

Mi piacciono questi ragazzini che stanno discutendo - chi sapendolo e chi no - i modelli di riferimento.

A partire dall' * e dall'affermazione forte che la sessualità è una espressione della personalità e non una sudditanza di genere.

La nostra generazione e quelle precedenti hanno incastrato dentro il concetto di sacrificio per.
Quanti fanno un lavoro che odiano, della merda, che succhia loro energie invece che stimolarli pur di mantenere la famiglia?
Quanti passano la vita in relazioni insoddisfacenti perchè PENSANO di non avere alternative?
Etc etc
Pur di non rompere gli assetti?

E' questo il queit quitting interessante.
Non il sacrosanto diritto di avere una qualità della vita dignitosa in ambito lavorativo.
Cosa che comunque in moltissimi posti di lavoro non è.
Anche per responsabilità dei lavoratori stessi.


----------



## omicron (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo diceva davanti alla moglie. Pensare che il tradito sappia e non intervenga è uno dei modi del traditore per sentirsi meno colpevole.


non lo diceva davanti alla moglie ma lo sapeva anche lei, per un po' ha fatto finta di niente anche lei, poi è andata a litigare con l'amante del marito dall'estetista


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La coca cola come acido non va bene nemmeno per togliere la ruggine dalla bicicletta, più che altro perché lascia il metallo impastato e appiccicoso.
> Decisamente meglio l'aceto bianco,  anche se odori so, lo Chante Clair o il WD40.
> Ma non mi sentirei comunque di consigliarli come anticoncezionali.


La questione degli anticoncezionali è interessante.
Tenendo conto che sono praticamente tutti studiati per le donne.

In particolari quelli ormonali.
Senza tener conto degli effetti collaterali a breve e lungo termine in una gestione ormonale controllata.
E non sono effetti da nulla tenendo conto che gli ormoni femminili governano la fisiologia della persona e non semplicemente del ciclo.

A me, che non uso contraccettivi ormonali, fa molto effetto il pensare a donne che usano inibire il proprio andamento ormonale.
Per farsi due scopate in più. Dicendosi di farsele con maggiore libertà.
Ma non riescono a fare la conta delle perdite effettive.

E di base, il concetto di controllo ormonale non mi piace.

In particolare con la storia di genere che hanno le femmine.

Quello che già allora mi aveva lasciata basita era la superficialità con cui questa ragazzina si ficcava cose nel corpo per fare piacere a qualcun altro. 
Senza minimamente mettere in discussione la cosa. 
Come se fosse (ed è) un dato acquisito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è esclusione, è intrusione.
> La bolla con l’amante che rompe la bolla della famiglia.
> È ovvio che è una “gentilezza“ normale tra amici, non lo è tra amanti.


ma la bolla della famiglia è già rotta. Ci si focalizza su un gesto solo.
Si possono portare tante cose a casa date dall'amante e neanche ci si accorge.
Voglio dire, il marito torna a casa baci i bimbi e un quarto d'ora prima la stava leccando all'amante. Vogliamo proprio fermarci ad un oggetto?


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> La questione degli anticoncezionali è interessante.
> Tenendo conto che sono praticamente tutti studiati per le donne.
> 
> In particolari quelli ormonali.
> ...


vero!!!...mai usati contraccettivi ormonali, provai tanti anni fa a prendere la pillola ma mi resi conto fin da subito che mi dava diversi problemi fisici come forti mal di testa ed ero sempre più nervosa...quello che mi lasciò perplessa fu il comportamento del mio ginecologo...praticamente mise in dubbio il fatto che il prodotto che mi aveva prescritto potesse portarmi questi disagi e non capiva come potevo volere smettere una cosa che a detta di lui per me doveva essere solo un vantaggio visto che mi permetteva di avere rapporti sessuali senza pensieri...ho cambiato ginecologo e buttato la scatola...ho sempre scopato volentieri e bene e non mi sono mai pentita della scelta fatta.


----------



## spleen (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quello che già allora mi aveva lasciata basita era la superficialità con cui questa ragazzina si ficcava cose nel corpo per fare piacere a qualcun altro.


Una delle qestioni per me più misteriose in assoluto è il collegamento tra desiderio femminile, accettazione di fare sesso e sottomissione al desiderio dell'altro.
Che sembra una cosa facile facile da capire per voi donne, per me uomo invece no.

Poi c'è la faccenda dello squirting, legata al mito fondante della donna godereccia e goduriosa.... ma questa è un'altra faccenda...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vero!!!...mai usati contraccettivi ormonali, provai tanti anni fa a prendere la pillola ma mi resi conto fin da subito che mi dava diversi problemi fisici come forti mal di testa ed ero sempre più nervosa...quello che mi lasciò perplessa fu il comportamento del mio ginecologo...praticamente mise in dubbio il fatto che il prodotto che mi aveva prescritto potesse portarmi questi disagi e non capiva come potevo volere smettere una cosa che a detta di lui per me doveva essere solo un vantaggio visto che mi permetteva di avere rapporti sessuali senza pensieri...ho cambiato ginecologo e buttato la scatola...ho sempre scopato volentieri e bene e non mi sono mai pentita della scelta fatta.


Io ho provato la pillola da ragazza...ma abbandonata dopo credo 6 mesi....
Riprovata questa primavera..
Rimollata...da poco
Proprio non fa per me....
Il problema serio... è che odio i preservati...(idem mio marito)
Quindi mi affiderò al metodo Etta


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho provato la pillola da ragazza...ma abbandonata dopo credo 6 mesi....
> Riprovata questa primavera..
> Rimollata...da poco
> Proprio non fa per me....
> ...


Con mio marito mai usati i preservativi...è andata bene...probabilmente è stato bravo lui...ma quando parlammo della cosa mi disse lui di lasciar perdere...meglio rischiare di avere 10 figli piuttosto che vivere con una matta in casa


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vero!!!...mai usati contraccettivi ormonali, provai tanti anni fa a prendere la pillola ma mi resi conto fin da subito che mi dava diversi problemi fisici come forti mal di testa ed ero sempre più nervosa...quello che mi lasciò perplessa fu il comportamento del mio ginecologo...praticamente mise in dubbio il fatto che il prodotto che mi aveva prescritto potesse portarmi questi disagi e non capiva come potevo volere smettere una cosa che a detta di lui per me doveva essere solo un vantaggio visto che mi permetteva di avere rapporti sessuali senza pensieri...ho cambiato ginecologo e buttato la scatola...ho sempre scopato volentieri e bene e non mi sono mai pentita della scelta fatta.


Non sono soltanto i problemi fisici spiccioli e immediati, mal di testa, umore strano, secchezza, ritenzione idrica etc etc

Il punto è che l'andamento ormonale femminile governa sì il ciclo ma non semplicemente il ciclo. 
Il ciclo è legato al funzionamento complessivo dell'individuo. 

Questioni come concentrazione, memoria, attenzione. Tono umorale. Per dire. 

I contraccettivi ormonali hanno permesso una maggior libertà e indipendenza per le donne. 
MA.
Le donne stesse non hanno più chiesto in maniera ferma maggiori spiegazioni, studi e approfondimenti a riguardo. 

Il fatto che la medicina ignori la differenza fra maschio e femmina, appiattendo ogni singolo farmaco ad indicazioni che riguardano peso ed età e fondamentalmente "negando" le differenze fondamentali anche chimiche fra maschi e femmine sarà uno dei prossimi passi, me lo auguro almeno. 

E' allucinante pensare che il clitoride è stato anatomicamente mappato nel 2005. 
Non è un errore di battitura. 2005. 

Fai un po' tu i dovuti confronti anche rispetto al tuo ginecologo. 
Che molto probabilmente manco avrebbe saputo spiegarti il perchè dei tuoi malesseri. 
E la maggior parte comunque rispondono a quei malesseri con un semplice cambio di prodotto. 

La fisiologia femminile è ancora in larga parte sconosciuta. 
Come lo sono parecchie malattie e disfunzioni femminile. 

Le femmine stesse sembra che siano rassegnate ad un appiattimento del proprio genere. 

Qui non si parla di pavimento pelvico. 
Non si fanno esercizi per il pavimento pelvico. 
L'unica cosa che si vede sono i pannollotti per le perdite 

Soltanto in Francia, che non è che siano l'avanguardia, gli esercizi per il rafforzamento del pavimento pelvico sono considerati pratica di prevenzione dedicata sia in vista di eventuali gravidanze sia in vista dell'avanzare dell'età. 

Si prendono farmaci appiattiti su un genere. 

Ci si cura con cure appiattite su un genere. 

Ho la sensazione che da quando c'è la scopata libera, le femmine stesse si siano dimenticate di essere femmine.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono soltanto i problemi fisici spiccioli e immediati, mal di testa, umore strano, secchezza, ritenzione idrica etc etc
> 
> Il punto è che l'andamento ormonale femminile governa sì il ciclo ma non semplicemente il ciclo.
> Il ciclo è legato al funzionamento complessivo dell'individuo.
> ...


Mi trovi d'accordo su tutto quello che hai scritto!!!


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Una delle qestioni per me più misteriose in assoluto è il collegamento tra desiderio femminile, accettazione di fare sesso e sottomissione al desiderio dell'altro.
> Che sembra una cosa facile facile da capire per voi donne, per me uomo invece no.
> 
> Poi c'è la faccenda dello squirting, legata al mito fondante della donna godereccia e goduriosa.... ma questa è un'altra faccenda...


Cosa intendi?
Non so se ho capito bene.

Però...prova a pensare soltanto alla "meccanica"....le femmine si aprono, fanno entrare, i maschi si irrigidiscono, entrano...tu sai benissimo come i muscoli e le esperienze del corpo scrivono le mappe cognitive

Uno dei motivi per cui penso che maschi e femmine debbano collaborare, raccontandosi anche, comunicando non solo col cazzo e con la figa (e fra l'altro vedendone soltanto una parte e non sapendone nella maggior parte dei casi l'anatomia, ossia tutto quel che non si vede) ma anche nominando, sensazioni, percezioni, emozioni è proprio il fatto che ci sono cose degli uni e delle altre che se non sono spiegate non possono semplicemente essere comprese.

Lo squirting è una cosa normalissima.
Poi il mercato del porno ne ha fatto una questione di "quantità".

Ma se pensi che prima della differenziazione fra maschile e femminile i tessuti e gli organi sono pressochè gli stessi e pene e clitoride sono fondamentalmente omologhi.

Entrambi organi erettili.

Il fatto che la disinformazione regni sovrana (pensa a come è rappresentata la clitoride, nelle immagini in cui è rappresentata...come una specie di semino, solo esterno) rende lo squirting una roba misteriosa e e legata agli stereotipi di genere...

Questo è un articolo interessante a riguardo...

https://www.ilpost.it/2016/09/20/la-clitoride-spiegata-bene/

SE poi si apre la questione punto G....se ne leggono delle belle. E non da gente della strada, ma anche da parte di sessuologi, terapisti, ginecologi etc etc...è ormai grottesca la disinformazione. 

SE si cerca Helen O'Connell si trovano storie interessanti su quando è stato ripreso uno studio sensato riguardante l'anatomia femminile (intorno al 1998) e rende bene l'idea di come noi che ci crediamo avanzatissimi....siamo fondamentalmente dei primitivi


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho provato la pillola da ragazza...ma abbandonata dopo credo 6 mesi....
> Riprovata questa primavera..
> Rimollata...da poco
> Proprio non fa per me....
> ...


Perchè "odi" i preservativi?

che cosa ti hanno fatto????


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?
> Non so se ho capito bene.
> 
> Però...prova a pensare soltanto alla "meccanica"....le femmine si aprono, fanno entrare, i maschi si irrigidiscono, entrano...tu sai benissimo come i muscoli e le esperienze del corpo scrivono le mappe cognitive
> ...


Secondo te perché ci sono ancora molte donne che non arrivano all'orgasmo?...la cosa che mi lascia sempre basita è quando sento donne che si dicono soddisfatte di un amplesso sessuale quando è l'uomo che viene, che ha l'orgasmo...si sentono donne nel dare piacere all'uomo dimenticando il loro piacere... E questo la dice lunga su quanto ancora le vecchie ideologie siano radicate nel nostro modo di vivere e pensare.


----------



## Koala (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho provato la pillola da ragazza...ma abbandonata dopo credo 6 mesi....
> Riprovata questa primavera..
> Rimollata...da poco
> Proprio non fa per me....
> ...





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con mio marito mai usati i preservativi...è andata bene...probabilmente è stato bravo lui...ma quando parlammo della cosa mi disse lui di lasciar perdere...meglio rischiare di avere 10 figli piuttosto che vivere con una matta in casa


Prendo la pillola da 8 anni, ho problemi di regolarità del ciclo, se mi va bene ogni 3 mesi, ma spesso anche 5… non l’ho mai voluta prendere, ma poi ho dovuto subire vari interventi per un tumore al collo dell’utero e quindi per causa di forza maggiore l’ho dovuta assumere, avevo bisogno di ciclo regolare, il non restare incinta non era un problema perché non potevo avere rapporti… durante questi anni ho interrotto la pillola, una volta per un anno con la speranza di avere un 2 figlio, ma nulla… problemi di nervosismo l’ho avuto con la prima pillola che mi prescrisse la mia ginecologa, poi cambiata dalla stessa e da allora mai avuto problemi, anzi mi ha anche aiutata a perdere peso.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Secondo te perché ci sono ancora molte donne che non arrivano all'orgasmo?...la cosa che mi lascia sempre basita è quando sento donne che si dicono soddisfatte di un amplesso sessuale quando è l'uomo che viene, che ha l'orgasmo...si sentono donne nel dare piacere all'uomo dimenticando il loro piacere... E questo la dice lunga su quanto ancora le vecchie ideologie siano radicate nel nostro modo di vivere e pensare.


Ecco in merito a questo, visto che io non me ne accorgo mai, probabilmente perché con me le donne non hanno orgasmi, ieri ho ideato un metodo. Una lampadina o una spia tipo quella del cruscotto che si accende ad ogni orgasmo. Che so tipo iniettata sotto pelle, o Avvitata nelle ossa del bacino, tipo il naso rosso del paziente dell’allegro chirurgo. Casso almeno me ne accorgo anch’io.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ni...
> Sai quanti hanno finanziamenti aperti?
> Sul fatto che lo stato potrebbe intervenire concordo pienamente...


La gente generalmente non si sa amministrare.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ecco in merito a questo, visto che io non me ne accorgo mai, probabilmente perché con me le donne non hanno orgasmi, ieri ho ideato un metodo. Una lampadina o una spia tipo quella del cruscotto che si accende ad ogni orgasmo. Che so tipo iniettata sotto pelle, o Avvitata nelle ossa del bacino, tipo il naso rosso del paziente dell’allegro chirurgo. Casso almeno me ne accorgo anch’io.



Se infili un dito o il cazzo si sentono le contrazioni. 

La lampadina è simpatica....potresti collegarla ad una pulsantiera e lei deve premere il pulsante al momento! ...pena un altro orgasmo....da ripetere fino a completa sintonia fra orgasmo e pressione del pulsante corrispondente! (volendo potresti anche giocare con le opzioni della pulsantiera...)


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se infili un dito o il cazzo si sentono le contrazioni.
> 
> La lampadina è simpatica....potresti collegarla ad una pulsantiera e lei deve premere il pulsante al momento! ...pena un altro orgasmo....da ripetere fino a completa sintonia fra orgasmo e pressione del pulsante corrispondente! (volendo potresti anche giocare con le opzioni della pulsantiera...)


No no…deve essere collegata direttamente al cervello! Se no finisce che mi pigia il pulsante ad cazzum solo per farmi contento!!!


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Secondo te perché ci sono ancora molte donne che non arrivano all'orgasmo?...la cosa che mi lascia sempre basita è quando sento donne che si dicono soddisfatte di un amplesso sessuale quando è l'uomo che viene, che ha l'orgasmo...si sentono donne nel dare piacere all'uomo dimenticando il loro piacere... E questo la dice lunga su quanto ancora le vecchie ideologie siano radicate nel nostro modo di vivere e pensare.


A me non lascia basita quando sento parlare di soddisfazione.

La domanda che tendenzialmente mi faccio riguarda piuttosto la qualità della soddisfazione...anche quando viene espressa

E' abbastanza dimostrato che molte donne credono di avere orgasmo e invece così non è, scambiano il godere con l'orgasmo.

Mentre invece comprendo la soddisfazione rispetto all'orgasmo dell'altro.

Secondo me va tutto bene. Basta che il ventaglio delle scelte sia davvero aperto.

Le ricerche dimostrano che non è così.

Comunque stanno studiando gli effetti dell'orgasmo come blando antidepressivo (per la produzione di dopamina) e quindi come coadiuvante nelle terapie per la depressione.
Ovviamente per i casi gravi la terapia è insostituibile, ma l'orgasmo pare essere molto benefico proprio per la chimica che scatena.

Io penso che ci siano ancora tantissimi tabù riguardo la fisiologia femminile e gli orgasmi femminili, comprese le disfunzioni (che sono trattate perlopiù al maschile).
Sentivo un ted con questa studiosa che raccontava le reazioni dei colleghi, quando ha iniziato a lavorare sugli effetti neurologici dell'orgasmo femminile, misurandolo e rilevando le attivazioni neuronali collegate. Un misto fra imbarazzo, vergogna e bullismo.
Un collega le aveva detto (scherzosamente ma non troppo) che parlare di quegli argomenti gli faceva venire in mente la figlia e non voleva pensarci


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Prendo la pillola da 8 anni, ho problemi di regolarità del ciclo, se mi va bene ogni 3 mesi, ma spesso anche 5… non l’ho mai voluta prendere, ma poi ho dovuto subire vari interventi per un tumore al collo dell’utero e quindi per causa di forza maggiore l’ho dovuta assumere, avevo bisogno di ciclo regolare, il non restare incinta non era un problema perché non potevo avere rapporti… durante questi anni ho interrotto la pillola, una volta per un anno con la speranza di avere un 2 figlio, ma nulla… problemi di nervosismo l’ho avuto con la prima pillola che mi prescrisse la mia ginecologa, poi cambiata dalla stessa e da allora mai avuto problemi, anzi mi ha anche aiutata a perdere peso.
> [/QUOTE
> Anche io ho preso la pillola per un po’ di anni. La prima che mi hanno prescritto mutuabile mi faceva avere sempre mal di testa. La seconda a pagamento era perfetta, anche io sempre avuto ciclo irregolare.
> Poi ho deciso di smettere di prenderla per svariati motivi, ed è andata sempre bene


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No no…deve essere collegata direttamente al cervello! Se no finisce che mi pigia il pulsante ad cazzum solo per farmi contento!!!


Ma tu controlli le contrazioni!! 

Si sentono e parecchio eh. 


A parte che se ti scopi una che ti scopa per farti contento, la questione secondo me non sono i suoi orgasmi


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu controlli le contrazioni!!
> Si sentono e parecchio eh.
> A parte che se ti scopi una che ti scopa per farti contento, la questione secondo me non sono i suoi orgasmi


tutte scopano con me per farmi contento…e va benone così.
a me tutti sti discorsi sulla reciprocità, sullo scambio, sul donarsi, paiono tutti delle gran cacate.
le donne hanno la patata?
si
agli uomini piace la patata? A parecchi ma non a tutti.
quei parecchi vogliono una cosa che avete voi? Si
se ce la date o ci consentite una servitù di passaggio temporanea ci fate contenti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma la bolla della famiglia è già rotta. Ci si focalizza su un gesto solo.
> Si possono portare tante cose a casa date dall'amante e neanche ci si accorge.
> Voglio dire, il marito torna a casa baci i bimbi e un quarto d'ora prima la stava leccando all'amante. Vogliamo proprio fermarci ad un oggetto?


Ogni persona dispone del proprio corpo come crede, assumendosene la responsabilità, rompe, se esiste, il patto di fedeltà, rompere invece il patto di intimità è un’altra cosa. Però, dopo giorni, mi sono rassegnata.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Una delle qestioni per me più misteriose in assoluto è il collegamento tra desiderio femminile, accettazione di fare sesso e sottomissione al desiderio dell'altro.
> Che sembra una cosa facile facile da capire per voi donne, per me uomo invece no.
> 
> Poi c'è la faccenda dello squirting, legata al mito fondante della donna godereccia e goduriosa.... ma questa è un'altra faccenda...


Perché è più forte di tutto il bisogno di riconoscimento e accettazione.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> tutte scopano con me per farmi contento…e va benone così.
> a me tutti sti discorsi sulla reciprocità, sullo scambio, sul donarsi, paiono tutti delle gran cacate.
> le donne hanno la patata?
> si
> ...






'sta patata....c'abbiamo il campo dei miracoli fra le gambe roba che gatto e volpe levatevi che passiam direttamente a pinocchio...promettendogli di diventar un bambino vero  che ci crede eh...

E con tutto questo ben di dio ancora lì a pensare alla servitù di passaggio.
Privatizzazione e pedaggio, stile brebemi. (con la differenza certa che la brebemi perde e la patata guadagna!! sempre.)


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè "odi" i preservativi?
> 
> che cosa ti hanno fatto????



Nulla di male poverini...
Ma non mi piace proprio averlo dentro la patata...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è esclusione, è intrusione.
> La bolla con l’amante che rompe la bolla della famiglia.
> È ovvio che è una “gentilezza“ normale tra amici, non lo è tra amanti.


Non sono così d’accordo 
Può essere un’intromissione o una cosa che faresti per qualunque amico . Diverso è l’acquisto di qualcosa  per i figli


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Prendo la pillola da 8 anni, ho problemi di regolarità del ciclo, se mi va bene ogni 3 mesi, ma spesso anche 5… non l’ho mai voluta prendere, ma poi ho dovuto subire vari interventi per un tumore al collo dell’utero e quindi per causa di forza maggiore l’ho dovuta assumere, avevo bisogno di ciclo regolare, il non restare incinta non era un problema perché non potevo avere rapporti… durante questi anni ho interrotto la pillola, una volta per un anno con la speranza di avere un 2 figlio, ma nulla… problemi di nervosismo l’ho avuto con la prima pillola che mi prescrisse la mia ginecologa, poi cambiata dalla stessa e da allora mai avuto problemi, anzi mi ha anche aiutata a perdere peso.


Penso ci sia una differenza fondamentale tra il prendere un farmaco con funzione curativa (fra l'altro è uno dei pochi farmaci studiati appositamente per il genere femminile) e il prendere un farmaco che ha fra i suoi effetti collaterali quello contraccettivo.

La pillola non fu studiata come anticoncezionale, era inizialmente un farmaco contro i disturbi mestruali,

Io sono assolutamente favorevole al controllo delle nascite. Come sono favorevole all'aborto, anche non terapeutico.

Ma penso che se la pillola è stata "venduta" come possibilità di scelta, e lo è anche oggi, oggi più di ieri quella scelta non riguarda soltanto la donna ma anche l'uomo.

E se controllare le nascite o evitarle è interesse di entrambi, allora che entrambi si attivino non solo avendo l'occhio al controllo delle nascite ma anche alla salute femminile.

In particolare, quando l'accoppiamento avviene fondamentalmente per il piacere reciproco.
Trovo quantomeno contraddittorio scopare per procurarsi piacere reciproco senza fini riproduttivi e non avere pieno riguardo della salute di entrambi durante l'accoppiamento.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nulla di male poverini...
> Ma non mi piace proprio averlo dentro la patata...


E' una questione di sensazione quindi? 

Lo senti così tanto? 

O è una sensazione fisica che si lega agli immaginari?


----------



## spleen (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è più forte di tutto il bisogno di riconoscimento e accettazione.


Quanto vale la componente: "desiderare di essere desiderate"?
Ed è proprio tutta negativa?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una questione di sensazione quindi?
> 
> Lo senti così tanto?
> 
> O è una sensazione fisica che si lega agli immaginari?


Lo sento ..... probabilmente sarà una mia fissa...
Toglie naturalità all atto...
Fare l amore è la cosa più naturale che esista...
Fermarsi per indossare il cappuccio toglie una parte del piacere...del lasciarsi andare...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Toglie naturalità all atto...
> Fermarsi per.....


Questa mi incuriosisce parecchio.

E' una cosa che non sono mai riuscita a sperimentare.
La mia esperienza è che è tutto naturale. A prescindere

Dal mettersi a guardarsi al fare esperimenti al fermarsi per prender che so, un toy, o per rimirarsi, parlarsi...

Da dove viene il togliere naturalità nell'indossare qualcosa?
E' imbarazzo? Pudore? Cosa?

Voglio dire...il preservativo è una guaina che si infila sul cazzo....è pure divertente e piacevole mettersi e metterlo, per dire...uno dei giochi che si possono fare col cazzo e le mani o la bocca...questo non è lasciarsi andare? Guardare, toccare ...?

Non capisco cosa significhi "fermarsi". Mi farebbe piacere se riuscissi a spiegarmelo!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo sento ..... probabilmente sarà una mia fissa...
> Toglie naturalità all atto...
> Fare l amore è la cosa più naturale che esista...
> Fermarsi per indossare il cappuccio toglie una parte del piacere...del lasciarsi andare...


Per me non è il fermarsi. E non sento il preservativo e però sentirlo venire senza è un’altra cosa


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me non è il fermarsi. E non sento il preservativo e però sentirlo venire senza è un’altra cosa


Intendi sentirlo venire dentro di te?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intendi sentirlo venire dentro di te?


Si


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono così d’accordo
> Può essere un’intromissione o una cosa che faresti per qualunque amico . Diverso è l’acquisto di qualcosa  per i figli


Non è qualunque amico. 
Rovescia il punto di vista  e lo vedi subito.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si


Stessa domanda che facevo a @bravagiulia75...sensazione fisica o immaginari o mix di entrambi?

Io ho proprio sensazioni e percezioni completamente diverse da queste e son curiosa.
Fra l'altro...a me lo sperma piace dappertutto...ma non mi piace la sensazione di sentirmelo colare fra le gambe...è una sensazione che evito volentieri.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Quanto vale la componente: "desiderare di essere desiderate"?
> Ed è proprio tutta negativa?


Io non ho scritto desiderio.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è qualunque amico.
> Rovescia il punto di vista  e lo vedi subito.


Infatti ti ho dato il punto di vista dell’amante… Ovvio che dalla parte del tradito la leggi sono in un modo E la leggerei anch’io così.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stessa domanda che facevo a @bravagiulia75...sensazione fisica o immaginari o mix di entrambi?
> 
> Io ho proprio sensazioni e percezioni completamente diverse da queste e son curiosa.


Sensazione fisica


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se infili un dito o il cazzo si sentono le contrazioni.
> 
> La lampadina è simpatica....potresti collegarla ad una pulsantiera e lei deve premere il pulsante al momento! ...pena un altro orgasmo....da ripetere fino a completa sintonia fra orgasmo e pressione del pulsante corrispondente! (volendo potresti anche giocare con le opzioni della pulsantiera...)


Ma @Pincopallino ce l'ha piccolissimo!!!!...non aderendo non può accorgersi delle contrazioni


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sensazione fisica


Ho editato l'altro post.

Come scrivevo sopra, è una sensazione molto lontana dal mio piacere quel colarmi fra le gambe, pur piacendomi lo sperma ovunque

Riusciresti a spiegarmi in che senso è fisica?

E' tipo sentirselo addosso, che so, in faccia, sulla schiena, sulla pancia?

A me piace molto, ma la parte fisica è minima rispetto al piacere mentale, agli immaginari che lego allo sperma.

Dentro lo lego più al fastidio del sentirlo colar fuori...


----------



## spleen (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto desiderio.


Io nel mio post precedente (dove ho fatto la domanda ed espresso dubbi) invece si.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma @Pincopallino ce l'ha piccolissimo!!!!...non aderendo non può accorgersi delle contrazioni


basta un dito per sentirle...non hai mai provato masturbandoti? 

le sente anche se ce l'ha piccolo piccolo...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa mi incuriosisce parecchio.
> 
> E' una cosa che non sono mai riuscita a sperimentare.
> La mia esperienza è che è tutto naturale. A prescindere
> ...


Difficile da spiegare perché probabilmente una spiegazione reale non c è...
Posso dirti che il preservativo mi dà la sensazione di viscido... sarà molto bambinesco ma è così...
Quindi non amo aiutare ad indossarlo...giocarci o che altro...

E lo sperma che cola a me non ha mai dato fastidio...
....


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> basta un dito per sentirle...non hai mai provato masturbandoti?
> 
> le sente anche se ce l'ha piccolo piccolo...


Certo che so masturbarmi... è che ora ho l'immagine di Pinco che oltre al cazzettino deve mettere anche un dito per capire se la sua donna ha l'orgasmo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho editato l'altro post.
> 
> Come scrivevo sopra, è una sensazione molto lontana dal mio piacere quel colarmi fra le gambe, pur piacendomi lo sperma ovunque
> 
> ...


Azz è difficile spiegarla. No non è come averlo in altre parti del corpo. Una forma di calore? Non è che cambia il mio piacere fisico è proprio una sensazione fisica che ho e che mi fa piacere di più qualcosa che comunque è bello anche col preservativo? Ho risposto a una domanda Con delle domande.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Difficile da spiegare perché probabilmente una spiegazione reale non c è...
> Posso dirti che il preservativo mi dà la sensazione di viscido... sarà molto bambinesco ma è così...
> Quindi non amo aiutare ad indossarlo...giocarci o che altro...
> 
> ...


Io per esempio ho sempre avuto il terrore che il preservativo restasse dentro....


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Difficile da spiegare perché probabilmente una spiegazione reale non c è...
> Posso dirti che il preservativo mi dà la sensazione di viscido... sarà molto bambinesco ma è così...
> Quindi non amo aiutare ad indossarlo...giocarci o che altro...
> 
> ...


grazie! 

a me lo sperma che cola mentre mi muovo non piace neanche un po'...per quanto mi piaccia per esempio averlo in faccia che cola, o sulla pancia, o sulla schiena o sulle mani...

Ma alzarmi gocciolando qui e là...nuuu!!!!

Quindi non ti piacciono neanche i lubrificanti? 
E' "viscido" perchè lubrificato..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io per esempio ho sempre avuto il terrore che il preservativo restasse dentro....



Beh ma lo riesci a togliere...si prova a sfilare in uscita...non durante...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> a me lo sperma che cola mentre mi muovo non piace neanche un po'...per quanto mi piaccia per esempio averlo in faccia che cola, o sulla pancia, o sulla schiena o sulle mani...
> 
> ...


Allora anche noi siamo viscide.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma lo riesci a togliere...si prova a sfilare in uscita...non durante...


E mi fa schifo la cosa


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Certo che so masturbarmi... è che ora ho l'immagine di Pinco che oltre al cazzettino deve mettere anche un dito per capire se la sua donna ha l'orgasmo


Ma non ho scritto che non sai masturbarti minchia!! 

Ho chiesto se masturbandoti (e quindi dando per assunto non solo che tu lo sappia fare ma che lo faccia anche regolarmente) non hai mai provato ad ascoltare col dito le contrazioni!!! 

sono generosa con le immagini


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> a me lo sperma che cola mentre mi muovo non piace neanche un po'...per quanto mi piaccia per esempio averlo in faccia che cola, o sulla pancia, o sulla schiena o sulle mani...
> 
> ...


No....i lubrificanti non mi dispiacciono....
È proprio il mix viscidume  e preservativo insieme che detesto!


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non ho scritto che non sai masturbarti minchia!!
> 
> Ho chiesto se masturbandoti (e quindi dando per assunto non solo che tu lo sappia fare ma che lo faccia anche regolarmente) non hai mai provato ad ascoltare col dito le contrazioni!!!
> 
> sono generosa con le immagini


Si che le sento...non sono mica Pinco


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No....i lubrificanti non mi dispiacciono....
> È proprio il mix viscidume  e preservativo insieme che detesto!


Poi sgusci tutta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Poi sgusci tutta


Praticamente sempre...metto kg di crema ...sono morbida morbida...col lubrificante scivolo tra le mani


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2022)

sto cercando di capire il motivo recondito per cui sento forte il desiderio di picchiarvi tutte


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto cercando di capire il motivo recondito per cui sento forte il desiderio di picchiarvi tutte


Scandaglia!


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora anche noi siamo viscide.


Infatti...è una parola particolare viscido per dire lubrificato   

Si dice anche dei serpenti che sono viscidi, ma non è vero fra l'altro, non lo sono. Hanno una consistenza bellissima!! 

Mi è venuta in mente questa 








e eva....


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scandaglia!


*



*


----------



## valentina.65 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Per me sapere che è nudo e sentirlo venirmi dentro è molto appagante ...è qualcosa di mentale certo non cambia il piacere fisico


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Infatti...è una parola particolare viscido per dire lubrificato
> 
> Si dice anche dei serpenti che sono viscidi, ma non è vero fra l'altro, non lo sono. Hanno una consistenza bellissima!!
> 
> ...


Io ho tentato di accarezzare un serpente...ho desistito...mi si sono arricciati i capelli che non ho...
Il serpente lo so che non è viscido ma per me è un grosso preservativo


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto cercando di capire il motivo recondito per cui sento forte il desiderio di picchiarvi tutte


Ha iniziato @ipazia


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Azz è difficile spiegarla. No non è come averlo in altre parti del corpo. Una forma di calore? Non è che cambia il mio piacere fisico è proprio una sensazione fisica che ho e che mi fa piacere di più qualcosa che comunque è bello anche col preservativo? Ho risposto a una domanda Con delle domande.


Ah guarda, io più invecchio più aumentano le domande e diminuiscono le certezze 

Forse è qualcosa che si lega alla presenza dell'altro? Il sentirlo dentro? 

Io sento per esempio un calore penetrante in pancia quando G. mi appoggia la mano sul basso ventre, ed è una sensazione che sento anche quando non c'è e magari mi viene in mente. 
Si scalda anche la pelle!! 
Ed è stranissimo perchè lo sento fuori dove appoggia la mano ma anche dentro dove fisicamente non c'è. Ma io lo percepisco come se ci fosse. 

Le prime volte che mi succedeva mi ero pure spaventata! 

Ed in effetti lo sperma non mi sollecita questo tipo di percezione e immaginario. 
Ma altri, legati di più a questioni di segni e possesso, di caccia.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ha iniziato @ipazia



Ma ti giustifichi?????


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto cercando di capire il motivo recondito per cui sento forte il desiderio di picchiarvi tutte


Ti imbarazza? 

Parliamo del pillolo perpli?


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti imbarazza?
> 
> Parliamo del pillolo perpli?


no no è proprio voglia di gonfiarvi


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Per me sapere che è nudo e sentirlo venirmi dentro è molto appagante ...è qualcosa di mentale certo non cambia il piacere fisico


Grazie!! 

E riesci ad identificare cosa sollecita a livello mentale? 

Onestamente penso che il piacere fisico sia parecchio governato dal mentale. 
C'è una bella immagine che usa come metafora la macchina, accelerare e decelerare.

La chimica accelera, poi può arrivare la mente o a decelerare (le tasse, i figli, il bimbo che piange, etcetc) o ad accelerare a sua volta. 

E lì le cose si fanno interessanti!!!

Mi incuriosiscono i meccanismi di accelerazione mentale  



perplesso ha detto:


> no no è proprio voglia di gonfiarvi


che tu stia compensando qualcosa? 



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io per esempio ho sempre avuto il terrore che il preservativo restasse dentro....


Avevi il terrore di cosa?



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho tentato di accarezzare un serpente...ho desistito...mi si sono arricciati i capelli che non ho...
> Il serpente lo so che non è viscido ma per me è un grosso preservativo


Io ho avuto a che fare con un pitone per un po' di settimane....mi si metteva a mo' di cintura intorno ai fianchi e sentivo i muscoli in movimento che lo tenevano "agganciato" anche se io ero in piedi e mi muovevo.

Fra l'altro al tatto è liscio, sembra velluto! 

E' simpatico il legame fra serpente e preservativo   

Ci hai mai pensato?



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E mi fa schifo la cosa


Ma cosa ti fa schifo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni persona dispone del proprio corpo come crede, assumendosene la responsabilità, rompe, se esiste, il patto di fedeltà, rompere invece il patto di intimità è un’altra cosa. Però, dopo giorni, mi sono rassegnata.


Intimità è rivelare informazioni sulla famiglia.
Dei biglietti regalati non hanno questa funzione


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No....i lubrificanti non mi dispiacciono....
> È proprio il mix viscidume  e preservativo insieme che detesto!


Quindi il lubrificante spalmato su una superficie che non è la pelle. 

E' perchè è freddo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi il lubrificante spalmato su una superficie che non è la pelle.
> 
> E' perchè è freddo?


Lubrificante su di me nessun problema...
Lubrificante sul preservativo...effetto serpente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho avuto a che fare con un pitone per un po' di settimane....mi si metteva a mo' di cintura intorno ai fianchi e sentivo i muscoli in movimento che lo tenevano "agganciato" anche se io ero in piedi e mi muovevo.
> 
> Fra l'altro al tatto è liscio, sembra velluto!
> 
> ...


Oddio con un pitone attorno alla vita sarei potuta anche morire....
Ho già i brividi...
Serpente/preservativo...grrrr entrambi


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lubrificante su di me nessun problema...
> Lubrificante sul preservativo...effetto serpente


Quindi è tutto nella tua testa. I serpenti non sono viscidi. 

Anche se i serpenti fanno spesso impressione se non paura...Freud diceva cose interessanti sui serpenti 
Chissà da dove ti viene


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Intimità è rivelare informazioni sulla famiglia.
> Dei biglietti regalati non hanno questa funzione


La violazione della intimità nel tradimento è bidirezionale. Il traditore rivela, l’amante cerca di insinuarsi.
Tra l’altro vedo che sono movimenti inconsapevoli.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oddio con un pitone attorno alla vita sarei potuta anche morire....
> Ho già i brividi...
> Serpente/preservativo...grrrr entrambi


Pensa che era anche tiepidino, in barba a tutte le dicerie inesatte che circolano su quelle povere bestie! 

Sono dicerie antiche e parecchio radicate nella nostra cultura. 
E hanno rimandi profondi. 

Quindi vai di salto e della quaglia e prega dio che vada tutto bene? 

Mi faccio un po' di cazzi tuoi se lo permetti...ma se restassi in cinta adesso per dire, come ti muoveresti? Avete una strategia condivisa con tuo marito a riguardo nel caso capitasse?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi è tutto nella tua testa. I serpenti non sono viscidi.
> 
> Anche se i serpenti fanno spesso impressione se non paura...Freud diceva cose interessanti sui serpenti
> Chissà da dove ti viene


Andrò a leggerlo...
Certo che è tutto nella mia testa....


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che era anche tiepidino, in barba a tutte le dicerie inesatte che circolano su quelle povere bestie!
> 
> Sono dicerie antiche e parecchio radicate nella nostra cultura.
> E hanno rimandi profondi.
> ...


certo che quando fa caldo, è tiepido.   ti stai preoccupantemente rincoglionendo


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Andrò a leggerlo...
> Certo che è tutto nella mia testa....



quindi non è il fermarsi.

Sono agganci mentali che ti rendono spiacevole il rapporto con l'introduzione dell'elemento preservativo. 
Per le immagini che hai in te riguardo il preservativo. 

Ti sei mai chiesta da dove ti vengono le immagini negative sul preservativo?


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che quando fa caldo, è tiepido.   ti stai preoccupantemente rincoglionendo



Ti sei sgonfiato?


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2022)

no no.   ma presumo che sia la sensazione che a furia di avere a che fare con la scema, vi stia andando in pappa il cervello


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi faccio un po' di cazzi tuoi se lo permetti...ma se restassi in cinta adesso per dire, come ti muoveresti? Avete una strategia condivisa con tuo marito a riguardo nel caso capitasse?


Non ne abbiamo parlato apertamente...ma ...lui è contrario ad altri figli...
Io...anche...

Ma al momento la pillola l ho sospesa da meno un mese...

Devo assolutamente trovare un ginecologo capace...di cui possa fidarmi e farmi rimettere la spirale...
Quando l ho tolta il genio della dottoressa non è stata capace di rimettermela e mi ha terrorizzato dicendo che mi avrebbe potuto forare se insisteva...
Quindi sto facendo vari sondaggi tra amiche per andare da uno... veramente bravo...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Non capisco.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> quindi non è il fermarsi.
> 
> Sono agganci mentali che ti rendono spiacevole il rapporto con l'introduzione dell'elemento preservativo.
> Per le immagini che hai in te riguardo il preservativo.
> ...


Sicuramente risalgono alle prime esperienze sessuali avute alcune anche non consensualmente...
Mi hai fatto riemergere un ricordo veramente spiacevole ..
Te lo giuro l avevo rimosso...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no.   ma presumo che sia la sensazione che a furia di avere a che fare con la scema, vi stia andando in pappa il cervello


Perchè si parla una volta tanto di preservativi, lubrificazione e contraccezione al femminile? 

Ti senti escluso tesoro? 

Sevuoi parliamo di cazzo. E uso del preservativo. 
Tu, per esempio, lo indossi? 
Che sensazioni senti? 

A cosa giochi per indossarlo?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stessa domanda che facevo a @bravagiulia75...sensazione fisica o immaginari o mix di entrambi?
> 
> Io ho proprio sensazioni e percezioni completamente diverse da queste e son curiosa.
> Fra l'altro...a me lo sperma piace dappertutto...ma non mi piace la sensazione di sentirmelo colare fra le gambe...è una sensazione che evito volentieri.


Si ma figa, non puoi scrivere ste cose zioporco!


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sicuramente risalgono alle prime esperienze sessuali avute alcune anche non consensualmente...
> Mi hai fatto riemergere un ricordo veramente spiacevole ..
> Te lo giuro l avevo rimosso...


Bene che sia riemerso allora! 
I ricordi rimossi lavorano in background. 

C'è stato un tempo, qui sul forum, in cui c'erano state discussioni molto interessanti e soprattutto accoglienti, anche riguardo a rapporti non consensuali. 

E avevano dato avvio ad un confronto fra alcune donne del forum molto bello. Oltre che a legami che poi sono stati portati anche nel reale   

ti chiedo e non rispondere se non lo desideri...leghi il preservativo a immagini che riguardano l'imposizione? la distanza? la non consensualità?


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si ma figa, non puoi scrivere ste cose zioporco!


E perchè non posso????

Che ho scritto di male?
Non mi è sembrato di esser stata volgare (mi sto impegnando a non esserlo, troppo almeno) e poi sono immagini dolci secondo me. 

Lo sperma sul corpo è anche artistico...il corpo come una tela da dipingere


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ti chiedo e non rispondere se non lo desideri...leghi il preservativo a immagini che riguardano l'imposizione? la distanza? la non consensualità?


Probabilmente si...
Fino ad oggi non ci avevo mai pensato...


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè non posso????
> 
> Che ho scritto di male?


Minkia cho na certa io, non posso spugnettarmi ancora oggi!


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Probabilmente si...
> Fino ad oggi non ci avevo mai pensato...


Io lo lego, all'opposto, alla vicinanza, alla attenzione a me condivisa con l'attenzione all'altro.

Quando sono stata violentata il tipo non aveva usato il preservativo...sapevo pochissimo di malattie sessualmente trasmissibili e l'eventualità o di esser rimasta incinta o di essermi presa in quel modo una qualsiasi malattia mi mandava ai matti!!

E riesci a vedere come mai lo leghi, attraverso la non consensualità, alla distanza?
Lo percepisci come una barriera che l'altro mette con te?


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Minkia cho na certa io, non posso spugnettarmi ancora oggi!


Fallo pianino e abbi cura di te! 

Io non mi offendo mai per una pugnetta dedicata!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E riesci a vedere come mai lo leghi, attraverso la non consensualità, alla distanza?
> Lo percepisci come una barriera che l'altro mette con te?


Si... è una barriera...
Una specie di muro...


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè si parla una volta tanto di preservativi, lubrificazione e contraccezione al femminile?
> 
> Ti senti escluso tesoro?
> 
> ...


no nessuna esclusione, semmai quel minimo di curiosità per un qualcosa che ovviamente non posso sperimentare.   solo che a leggervi a volte mi sembrate veramente sceme


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no nessuna esclusione, semmai quel minimo di curiosità per un qualcosa che ovviamente non posso sperimentare.   solo che a leggervi a volte mi sembrate veramente sceme


è interessante notare che tu consideri appartenente all'esser scemi quello che non solo non puoi sperimentare ma neanche comprendere per davvero , non potendolo sperimentare... 

...non è un problema, vai sereno...basta una birra e voilà!



tò, bevi...scegli quella che vuoi!


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> è interessante notare che tu consideri appartenente all'esser scemi quello che non solo non puoi sperimentare ma neanche comprendere per davvero , non potendolo sperimentare
> 
> ...non è un problema, vai sereno...basta una birra e voilà!
> 
> ...


è evidente che non mi riferisco alla possibilità di comprendere appieno, che so perfettamente di non poter avere, quanto al modo di esporre.

quale sia la mia, di birra, lo sai.   intanto che bevo, riflettiamo sul modo in cui pensi di porgere il concetto e l'effetto che fa.  è più chiaro così?


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si... è una barriera...
> Una specie di muro...


ne hai mai parlato con tuo marito? 

Mi sembra una cosa importante da condividere con lui


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> è evidente che non mi riferisco alla possibilità di comprendere appieno, che so perfettamente di non poter avere, quanto al modo di esporre.
> 
> quale sia la mia, di birra, *lo sai*.   intanto che bevo, riflettiamo sul modo in cui pensi di porgere il concetto e l'effetto che fa.  è più chiaro così?



Sai che non mi ricordo più?

non volevo esser scortese offrendotene una a casaccio, così ho optato per la scelta.

Sono gentile ed educata. 

tu intanto bevi e rifletti, poi vedo se ne riparliamo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ne hai mai parlato con tuo marito?
> 
> Mi sembra una cosa importante da condividere con lui


Infatti noi l abbiamo usato pochissimo....
No...non diamo mai scesi in dettagli...


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che non mi ricordo più?
> 
> non volevo esser scortese offrendotene una a casaccio, così ho optato per la scelta.
> 
> ...


qyesti sono chiari segnali che l'Alzheimer sta prendendo il sopravvento su di te.   compreso il fatto che dovresti essere tu a riflettere sul come porgi il concetto.   dato che è un argomento su cui c'è una distanza oggettiva non rimediabile.

PS: tu sei una paracula col culo in faccia, già detto


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti noi l abbiamo usato pochissimo....
> No...non diamo mai scesi in dettagli...


Come mai? 

Mi sembrano cose importanti da condividere oltre che da concordare, non pensi?


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> qyesti sono chiari segnali che l'Alzheimer sta prendendo il sopravvento su di te.   compreso il fatto che dovresti essere tu a riflettere sul come porgi il concetto.   dato che è un argomento su cui c'è una distanza oggettiva non rimediabile.


Le malattie sono sempre una buona scusa....minchia...c'ho l'alzheimer....uuuhhhh 

mi sa che rifletti in solitudine...sono malata poverina me!!!


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le malattie sono sempre una buona scusa....minchia...c'ho l'alzheimer....uuuhhhh
> 
> mi sa che rifletti in solitudine...sono malata poverina me!!!


il problema è tuo.   libera di gestirlo come credi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai?
> 
> Mi sembrano cose importanti da condividere oltre che da concordare, non pensi?


Certo...
Ma ..
Probabilmente non abbiamo mai sentito la necessità di scendere in profondità su alcuni aspetti...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è tuo.  * libera* di gestirlo come credi


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2022)

Alice t'è sempre piaciuta


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Alice t'è sempre piaciuta


Certo che sì! 
E' un personaggio sincero.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma ..
> *Probabilmente non abbiamo mai sentito la necessità di scendere in profondità su alcuni aspetti.*..


E come fate a conoscervi?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E come fate a conoscervi?


Abbiamo dei lati...non scoperti...
Lo so da me...
E da qua...
Tutti i problemi non risolti...i non detti...
Lui è un maestro su questo...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Abbiamo dei lati...non scoperti...
> Lo so da me...
> E da qua...
> Tutti i problemi non risolti...i non detti...
> Lui è un maestro su questo...


E non ti pesa? 

Voglio dire, non che ci siano lati non scoperti (che sono la cosa bella dell'andar a scoprire insieme), ma il fatto che in qualche modo sia dichiarato che non si va da nessuna parte. 

Non è noioso?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E non ti pesa?
> 
> Voglio dire, non che ci siano lati non scoperti (che sono la cosa bella dell'andar a scoprire insieme), ma il fatto che in qualche modo sia dichiarato che non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> Non è noioso?


Certo...
Ma ogni tanto io ci tento...
Per un po' va meglio...poi si ritorna al punto di partenza....


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma ogni tanto io ci tento...
> Per un po' va meglio...poi si ritorna al punto di partenza....


E se gli spiattelli addosso tutto, come una bella vomitata di bolo di pelo, come pensi che possa reagire?

Sei molto paziente comunque...

Ma la noia resta una brutta bestia in una relazione...presente?


----------



## spleen (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E se gli spiattelli addosso tutto, *come una bella vomitata di bolo di pelo*, come pensi che possa reagire?
> 
> Sei molto paziente comunque...


oh ma che siete, gufi?


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> oh ma che siete, gufi?



nel senso che gufo?  

Io intendevo boli di pelo così...



da una così


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E se gli spiattelli addosso tutto, come una bella vomitata di bolo di pelo, come pensi che possa reagire?
> 
> Sei molto paziente comunque...


Grazie ..
Se vomitassi fuori tutto sarebbe peggio che scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora...
E tutto sommato credo che continui imperterrito nel suo modo...
Preferisco andare per gradi...
Un minimo di miglioramento c è...anche se non duraturo...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie ..
> Se vomitassi fuori tutto sarebbe peggio che scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora...
> E tutto sommato credo che continui imperterrito nel suo modo...
> Preferisco andare per gradi...
> *Un minimo di miglioramento c è...anche se non duraturo...*



Prego  

come uno yoyo










...credo che farei casino


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie ..
> Se vomitassi fuori tutto sarebbe peggio che scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora...
> E tutto sommato credo che continui imperterrito nel suo modo...
> Preferisco andare per gradi...
> Un minimo di miglioramento c è...anche se non duraturo...


Il vaso di pandora...spesso, non sempre, se non lo scoperchi tu cade e si scoperchia da solo...

Scoperchiarlo almeno lo si gestire....


----------



## spleen (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> nel senso che gufo?
> 
> Io intendevo boli di pelo così...
> 
> ...











						bòlo in Vocabolario - Treccani
					

bolo   bòlo s. m. [dal lat. tardo bolus, gr. βῶλος f. «zolla, cumulo»]. – 1. a. In fisiologia, il cibo che, essendo stato triturato dai movimenti masticatori e intriso di saliva, è pronto per la deglutizione (b. alimentare). Per analogia, b. masticatorio, boccone di sostanza varia (tabacco...




					www.treccani.it
				



Quello nero è tuo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il vaso di pandora...spesso, non sempre, se non lo scoperchi tu cade e si scoperchia da solo...
> 
> Scoperchiarlo almeno lo si gestire....


Anche no...
Preferisco la modalità yoyo...
Se è andata bene fino ad ora...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah guarda, io più invecchio più aumentano le domande e diminuiscono le certezze
> 
> Forse è qualcosa che si lega alla presenza dell'altro? Il sentirlo dentro?
> 
> ...


No no per nulla
Possesso poi proprio no
Mi piace anche la sensazione del dopo.....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La violazione della intimità nel tradimento è bidirezionale. Il traditore rivela, *l’amante cerca di insinuarsi.*
> Tra l’altro vedo che sono movimenti inconsapevoli.


Non mi ricordo se ho già detto non sempre
Scendo nel personale, se mi danno biglietti per Gardaland e me ne avanzano non ho alcun problema a proporli agli amici tra cui anche la persona che frequento. Dopodichè se ci va spero si diverta con chiunque lui vada e si dimentichi anche che glieli ho procurati io


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie!!
> 
> E riesci ad identificare cosa sollecita a livello mentale?
> 
> ...


Mi è capitato una volta che restasse il preservativo dentro...mi sono espressa male...non mi fa schifo il recuperarlo dentro(che poi feci fare a lui fra le risate di entrambi) mi fa senso pensare di avere un oggetto dentro...non so se sono stata chiara...quella volta fu bravissimo il mio lui a non farmi andare nel panico ma se ci ripenso mi vengono i brividi


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa mi incuriosisce parecchio.
> 
> E' una cosa che non sono mai riuscita a sperimentare.
> La mia esperienza è che è tutto naturale. A prescindere
> ...


mio marito per un certo periodo lo ha usato e quel fermarsi lo sentiva come un 'interruzione , di conseguenza perdeva tono. 

Non c'era verso di far passare la cosa con naturalezza. 

Poi ho messo l'anello io, e abbiamo ripristinato l'equilibrio.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo se ho già detto non sempre
> Scendo nel personale, se mi danno biglietti per Gardaland e me ne avanzano non ho alcun problema a proporli agli amici tra cui anche la persona che frequento. Dopodichè se ci va spero si diverta con chiunque lui vada e si dimentichi anche che glieli ho procurati io


Tu non sei l’amante tipo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi è capitato una volta che restasse il preservativo dentro...mi sono espressa male...non mi fa schifo il recuperarlo dentro(che poi feci fare a lui fra le risate di entrambi) mi fa senso pensare di avere un oggetto dentro...non so se sono stata chiara...quella volta fu bravissimo il mio lui a non farmi andare nel panico ma se ci ripenso mi vengono i brividi


Eri tu che avevi problemi con gli assorbenti interni?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non sei l’amante tipo.


Non penso neanche di essere l’unica che ragiona così


----------



## patroclo (6 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non penso neanche di essere l’unica che ragiona così


Ragiono anch'io così...ma ricordo che nel mentre ho sempre tacitato la vocina dentro di me che diceva che forse non era il caso


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo diceva davanti alla moglie. Pensare che il tradito sappia e non intervenga è uno dei modi del traditore per sentirsi meno colpevole.


In tanti sostengono che se ami te ne accorgi per forza


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non penso neanche di essere l’unica che ragiona così


Beh se non c’è l’idea che esista una intimità di coppia e una intimità della famiglia da proteggere, si agisce così come viene, senza dare importanza a nulla.
Ma magari non ha importanza nemmeno per il tradito. Anche il tradito può non percepire l’intimità di coppia.
Poi vedi il mio riferimento a Unfaithful- l’amore infedele, è come non è stato percepito il significato simbolico e narrativo che aveva la sfera di neve. Non parlo di attenzione ai particolari dei film, che possono essere anche dimenticati, anche se era centrale. Parlo di andare con la mente a cose proprie che hanno quel significato. Ma pochissimi hanno trovato cose simili.
Mi arrendo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ragiono anch'io così...ma ricordo che nel mentre ho sempre tacitato la vocina dentro di me che diceva che forse non era il caso


Davvero?



Jacaranda ha detto:


> In tanti sostengono che se ami te ne accorgi per forza


Certamente ognuno vede ciò che gli è consono.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero?
> 
> 
> Certamente ognuno vede ciò che gli è consono.


Questo pero’ puo’ significate che tanto se non te ne sei accorto e’ perche’ non mi ami, quindi vedi che faccio bene a tradirti?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh se non c’è l’idea che esista una intimità di coppia e una intimità della famiglia da proteggere, si agisce così come viene, senza dare importanza a nulla.
> Ma magari non ha importanza nemmeno per il tradito. Anche il tradito può non percepire l’intimità di coppia.
> Poi vedi il mio riferimento a Unfaithful- l’amore infedele, è come non è stato percepito il significato simbolico e narrativo che aveva la sfera di neve. Non parlo di attenzione ai particolari dei film, che possono essere anche dimenticati, anche se era centrale. Parlo di andare con la mente a cose proprie che hanno quel significato. Ma pochissimi hanno trovato cose simili.
> Mi arrendo.
> View attachment 10594


Io credo che ci sia modo e modo e intenzione e intenzione di fare un gesto ed è il modo e l’intenzione che fanno la differenza


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Questo pero’ puo’ significate che tanto se non te ne sei accorto e’ perche’ non mi ami, quindi vedi che faccio bene a tradirti?


Ma io mi riferivo anche alla funzione che quella affermazione svolge per il traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che ci sia modo e modo e intenzione e intenzione di fare un gesto ed è il modo e l’intenzione che fanno la differenza


Ma l’intenzione non si vede. I fatti sì.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io mi riferivo anche alla funzione che quella affermazione svolge per il traditore.


Si, ma se sto capendo quello che dici, puo’ essere percepita come assolutamente vera


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> nel senso che gufo?
> 
> Io intendevo boli di pelo così...
> 
> ...


nel senso che lo fanno anche i gufi, i barbagianni, le civette......


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, ma se sto capendo quello che dici, puo’ essere percepita come assolutamente vera


E certo!
Fa comodo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri tu che avevi problemi con gli assorbenti interni?


No....al mare porto li ho sempre messi...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri tu che avevi problemi con gli assorbenti interni?


Ettaaaaaaaa...era leiiii...
Bruny mi perdi i colpi... accidenti...
Era la ns Etta che ha fatto un post sull uso dei tampax o ob...a seconda della situazione...


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No....al mare porto li ho sempre messi...


Ma che ho scritto???


----------



## Tachidoz (6 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no nessuna esclusione, semmai quel minimo di curiosità per* un qualcosa che ovviamente non posso sperimentare. *  solo che a leggervi a volte mi sembrate veramente sceme


Solo perchè non hai mai incontrato quella giusta almeno una volta. 
Bella la sensazione di caldo addosso, ovunque... Ovviamente credo sia un mix mentale-fisico dove, a fronte di un banale stimolo fisico (liquido caldo addosso) il cercello elabora una risposta e una percezione nettamente superiore. Bello anche vedere il fenomeno in fase zampillante, credo paragonabile all'effetto "cum shot" maschile....quindi in parte comprendo quanto scritto dalle fanciulle nei vari post. 

Poi ovviamente i gusti sono gusti, l'unico di cui davvero non comprendo assolutamente nè il senso nè il gusto nè niente di niente è la coprofilia... È uno schifo come pratica... Anzi... È proprio na merda secondo me... 
Però mai lo vieterei per legge, ovviamente. 

Tornando alle cose belle della vita:





__





						Le verità dello squirting
					

Aispa, Associazione italiana sessuologia e psicologia applicata. L’associazione, fondata nel 2001, ha lo scopo di stimolare la cultura sessuologica in un’ottica integrata comprensiva delle componenti mediche e psicologiche, così da poter rispondere alle esigenze conoscitive, preventive...




					www.aispa.it


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma che ho scritto???


Tesoro io avevo capito


----------



## Tachidoz (6 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Minkia cho na certa io, non posso spugnettarmi ancora oggi!


Concordo in pieno, una serie di post bomba!

Aggiungo che quando il mio pargolo avrà l'età giusta per ste cose e per spugnettarsi gli farò leggere queste pagine con orgoglio e fiducia. 

La doppia funzionalità onanistico-formativa di questi post è innegabile. Un poco come quando, più piccoli, cerchi di fargli vedere il cartone "Siamo fatti così"...


----------



## Koala (6 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo se ho già detto non sempre
> Scendo nel personale, se mi danno biglietti per Gardaland e me ne avanzano non ho alcun problema a proporli agli amici tra cui anche la persona che frequento. Dopodichè se ci va spero si diverta con chiunque lui vada e si dimentichi anche che glieli ho procurati io


Ho regalato all’altro circa 300 punti di una sala giochi che stavano per scadere… sapevo che fino ad allora non ci avrei più messo piede mentre l’altro si, ci ha poi preso dei premi per i figli dopo aver accumulato loro altri punti, non ci ho visto nulla di male in verità…

faccio un appunto: è una di quelle sale giochi dove ci sono i giochini per i bimbi e si accumulano punti per poi prendere dei premi (pupazzi, bambole e simile)


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ettaaaaaaaa...era leiiii...
> Bruny mi perdi i colpi... accidenti...
> Era la ns Etta che ha fatto un post sull uso dei tampax o ob...a seconda della situazione...


Non era solo Etta.



Tachidoz ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno, una serie di post bomba!
> 
> Aggiungo che quando il mio pargolo avrà l'età giusta per ste cose e per spugnettarsi gli farò leggere queste pagine con orgoglio e fiducia.
> 
> La doppia funzionalità onanistico-formativa di questi post è innegabile. Un poco come quando, più piccoli, cerchi di fargli vedere il cartone "Siamo fatti così"...


Come si fa a trovare eccitanti questi post, mi è oscuro.



Koala ha detto:


> Ho regalato all’altro circa 300 punti di una sala giochi che stavano per scadere… sapevo che fino ad allora non ci avrei più messo piede mentre l’altro si, ci ha poi preso dei premi per i figli dopo aver accumulato loro altri punti, non ci ho visto nulla di male in verità…


Più che altro... la sala giochi


----------



## Tachidoz (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si fa a trovare eccitanti questi post, mi è oscuro.


Come ho già scritto in un altro post, non riesco assolutamente a comprendere quelli che praticano la coprofilia... Ma con l'età ho capito che mi sarà per sempre oscuro ma eppure è così...c'è chi si eccita praticandola o vedendola in rete. Ci sono interi filoni di film porno dedicati.

Spero che riterrai con me che in ogni caso sia più "plausibile" considerare quei post eccitanti e meritevoli di masturbazione rispetto ad immagini di gente che si fa la cacca addosso.
Un oscuro meno oscuro diciamo... Un crepuscolo... O un alba...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto in un altro post, non riesco assolutamente a comprendere quelli che praticano la coprofilia... Ma con l'età ho capito che mi sarà per sempre oscuro ma eppure è così...c'è chi si eccita praticandola o vedendola in rete. Ci sono interi filoni di film porno dedicati.
> 
> Spero che riterrai con me che in ogni caso sia più "plausibile" considerare quei post eccitanti e meritevoli di masturbazione rispetto ad immagini di gente che si fa la cacca addosso.
> Un oscuro meno oscuro diciamo... Un crepuscolo... O un alba...


Ma erano post che parlavano di sesso come di cura della gastrite.


----------



## Koala (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era solo Etta.
> 
> 
> Come si fa a trovare eccitanti questi post, mi è oscuro.
> ...


Ma erano quelle sale dove ci sono quei giochini che si accumulano punti niente di illegale


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ma erano quelle sale dove ci sono quei giochini che si accumulano punti niente di illegale


Se esistono non sono illegali.
Ho espresso una mia perplessità. Non una critica.


----------



## Koala (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se esistono non sono illegali.
> Ho espresso una mia perplessità. Non una critica.


Sembravi stupita… sono quelle sale dove si portano i bambini


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma l’intenzione non si vede. I fatti sì.


Se non hai le fette di salame sugli occhi l’intenzione la vedi eccome. Non parlo del tradito ma chi ha con te una relazione


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sembravi stupita… sono quelle sale dove si portano i bambini


Appunto. Non pensavo che esistessero ancora. Per me avevano un senso, potevano averlo,  quando non esisteva la possibilità di giocare videogame a casa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non hai le fette di salame sugli occhi l’intenzione la vedi eccome. Non parlo del tradito ma chi ha con te una relazione


Io parlo dal punto di vista del tradito. È ovvio che dal punto di vista del traditore difficilmente ci sono problemi. Ne stiamo parlando da giorni.


----------



## Tachidoz (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma erano post che parlavano di sesso come di cura della gastrite.


Così bisogna essere... Persone di sani principi ma di facili costumi...

E non per parafrasarti-paracularti, il sesso può essere un ottimo rimedio alla gastrite. Rilassa e lo sperma è una sostanza basica, non acida quindi la sua volontaria ingestione potrebbe aiutare in casi di lieve iperacidità dello stomaco.
A volte è bello ed eccitante parlare e trattare il sesso davvero come una cura per la gastrite. Non può essere una cosa "speciale" da trattare con rispetto o con un determinato linguaggio e considerazione... Diventa stucchevole dopo... Un mero esercizio meccanico...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlo dal punto di vista del tradito. È ovvio che dal punto di vista del traditore difficilmente ci sono problemi. Ne stiamo parlando da giorni.


Non ci capiamo. Io posso anche tradire ma se conosco la persona con cui sto tradendo capisco le sue intenzioni e posso accettare quel gesto o incazzarmi perché ha invaso una zona che non deve invadere 
Per fare un esempio , la bambola regalata alla bimba di Etta era da rispedire al mittente percge la motivazione era chiara


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Così bisogna essere... Persone di sani principi ma di facili costumi...
> 
> E non per parafrasarti-paracularti, il sesso può essere un ottimo rimedio alla gastrite. Rilassa e lo sperma è una sostanza basica, non acida quindi la sua volontaria ingestione potrebbe aiutare in casi di lieve iperacidità dello stomaco.
> A volte è bello ed eccitante parlare e trattare il sesso davvero come una cura per la gastrite. Non può essere una cosa "speciale" da trattare con rispetto o con un determinato linguaggio e considerazione... Diventa stucchevole dopo... Un mero esercizio meccanico...


Mi ero dimenticata che stavo quotando te.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo. Io posso anche tradire ma se conosco la persona con cui sto tradendo capisco le sue intenzioni e posso accettare quel gesto o incazzarmi perché ha invaso una zona che non deve invadere
> Per fare un esempio , la bambola regalata alla bimba di Etta era da rispedire al mittente percge la motivazione era chiara


Ma appunto chi è dentro una relazione tende sempre a interpretare con benevolenza i gesti dell’altro. Da fuori è diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma appunto chi è dentro una relazione tende sempre a interpretare con benevolenza i gesti dell’altro. Da fuori è diverso.


Ho scritto che non è così veramente.


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni persona dispone del proprio corpo come crede, assumendosene la responsabilità, rompe, se esiste, il patto di fedeltà, rompere invece il patto di intimità è un’altra cosa. Però, dopo giorni, mi sono rassegnata.


Diciamo che ambedue sono cose che si avvertono come gravi, ma la seconda lo diventa solo come conseguenza della prima.


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh se non c’è l’idea che esista una intimità di coppia e una intimità della famiglia da proteggere, si agisce così come viene, senza dare importanza a nulla.
> Ma magari non ha importanza nemmeno per il tradito. Anche il tradito può non percepire l’intimità di coppia.
> Poi vedi il mio riferimento a Unfaithful- l’amore infedele, è come non è stato percepito il significato simbolico e narrativo che aveva la sfera di neve. Non parlo di attenzione ai particolari dei film, che possono essere anche dimenticati, anche se era centrale. Parlo di andare con la mente a cose proprie che hanno quel significato. Ma pochissimi hanno trovato cose simili.
> Mi arrendo.
> View attachment 10594


Il problema è che non prendi in considerazione l'intimità dell'altra coppia.
Spesso, o talvolta a seconda dei casi o di come la si vuole vedere, l'intimità tra amanti è superiore a quella esistente, in quel preciso momento, tra coniugi.
E' abbastanza lapalissiano, se vogliamo.
Tutti i pensieri, le sensazioni, i momenti vissuti tra amanti sono una barriera che cresce nella comunicazione tra coniugi.
Hai voglia a dire "Ma io ometto di parlare solo di quello".
O dell'amante ti frega il giusto, ovvero lo consideri uno strumento ludico, un passatempo, o anche meno, oppure, come abbiamo visto in tanti casi, quello che nasce, che si crea tra le due persone crea uno sconvolgimento da cui il partner ufficiale rimane escluso.
E... non parla oggi, non parla domani, quest'intimità tanto decantata va a farsi benedire.
Sempre che ci sia mai stata.
A quel punto chi tradisce, agendo come persona singola, non come coppia (altro errore di valutazione), vede sempre e solo sé stesso.
E come sé stesso è padre o madre, ovvero un ruolo indipendente (lo diciamo sempre per i divorzi).
Idem per le foto o per i regali.
E' il tradito che avverte come aggravante determinati comportamenti, a cui lui dava un significato legato alla coppia o alla famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che non prendi in considerazione l'intimità dell'altra coppia.
> Spesso, o talvolta a seconda dei casi o di come la si vuole vedere, l'intimità tra amanti è superiore a quella esistente, in quel preciso momento, tra coniugi.
> E' abbastanza lapalissiano, se vogliamo.
> *Tutti i pensieri, le sensazioni, i momenti vissuti tra amanti sono una barriera che cresce nella comunicazione tra coniugi.
> ...


Concordo su tutto. 
Mi sembra anche inevitabile.
Resto sempre stupita dalla inconsapevolezza con cui si prende a picconate la relazione che si crede di volere tenere in vita .
Ovviamente la profondità della nuova intimità dipende dalle persone coinvolte. Paradossalmente per alcune persone può essere più facile creare intimità nella relazione extraconiugale perché fuori dalla normatività e quindi meno condizionato da valori sentiti come imposti.
Quello che mi ha fatto impiegare tanto tempo è stata la negazione che quella fiducia e quell‘apprezzamento per l’amante sono in contrasto con l’intimità di coppia che dovrebbe esserci nel matrimonio e che ora comincio a dubitare che ci sia necessariamente.


----------



## Warlock (7 Ottobre 2022)

Innanzi tutto dovremmo analizzare la semantica.
Quando si parla con l'amante delle cose intime o meno dei propri famigliari si usano espressioni come "Mio figlio ha preso un brutto voto a scuola."
In teoria tu non possiedi nessuno, quindi sarebbe più corretto dire "Il figlio che io e mio marito abbiamo generato ha preso un brutto voto a scuola".
Le persone, come tutti qua dentro dicono, non si possiedono.
E invece sembra che siccome è MIO/A FIGLIO/A è una "cosa" nostra che ne possiamo disporre a nostro piacimento. In barba alle comuni regole del buonsenso


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto dovremmo analizzare la semantica.
> Quando si parla con l'amante delle cose intime o meno dei propri famigliari si usano espressioni come "Mio figlio ha preso un brutto voto a scuola."
> In teoria tu non possiedi nessuno, quindi sarebbe più corretto dire "Il figlio che io e mio marito abbiamo generato ha preso un brutto voto a scuola".
> Le persone, come tutti qua dentro dicono, non si possiedono.
> E invece sembra che siccome è MIO/A FIGLIO/A è una "cosa" nostra che ne possiamo disporre a nostro piacimento. In barba alle comuni regole del buonsenso


Ma non credo che parlare del brutto voto sia una violazione della intimità, anche se il figlio nella sua immaturità potrebbe pensarlo, lo è per l’amante offrirsi per lezioni private e per il genitore considerare la cosa una gentilezza da proporre a casa.


----------



## Warlock (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non credo che parlare del brutto voto sia una violazione della intimità, anche se il figlio nella sua immaturità potrebbe pensarlo, lo è per l’amante offrirsi per lezioni private e per il genitore considerare la cosa una gentilezza da proporre a casa.


Bru, l'esempio era per dire che comunque anche nelle cose "non intime" si usa sempre il pronome possessivo pensando che, visto che il figlio lo abbiamo fatto noi, ne possiamo disporre come meglio ci aggrada...


----------



## Andromeda4 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Bru, l'esempio era per dire che comunque anche nelle cose "non intime" si usa sempre il pronome possessivo pensando che, visto che il figlio lo abbiamo fatto noi, ne possiamo disporre come meglio ci aggrada...


Aveva capito, credo. Solo che metti una frase come la tua in una situazione pratica, di tutti i giorni... capisci da te che è un po' inattuabile...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Bru, l'esempio era per dire che comunque anche nelle cose "non intime" si usa sempre il pronome possessivo pensando che, visto che il figlio lo abbiamo fatto noi, ne possiamo disporre come meglio ci aggrada...


Lo avevo capito. Ma non mi sembra rilevante.


----------



## Warlock (7 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Aveva capito, credo. Solo che metti una frase come la tua in una situazione pratica, di tutti i giorni... capisci da te che è un po' inattuabile...


Certo che è inattuabile. Però bisognerebbe pensarci prima di raccontare i cazzi degli altri (senza il loro consenso) a quello con cui stai potenzialmente sfasciando la famiglia, solo perchè pensi che siano tua proprietà e quindi di poter disporre della loro privacy come vuoi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Aveva capito, credo. Solo che metti una frase come la tua in una situazione pratica, di tutti i giorni... capisci da te che è un po' inattuabile...


Anche a colloquio con gli insegnanti, non con l’amante, ogni genitore dice *mio* figlio, se non sono presenti entrambi i genitori. Altrimenti suona come plurale maestatis.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Certo che è inattuabile. Però bisognerebbe pensarci prima di raccontare i cazzi degli altri (senza il loro consenso) a quello con cui stai potenzialmente sfasciando la famiglia, solo perchè pensi che siano tua proprietà e quindi di poter disporre della loro privacy come vuoi.


Ti sfugge che non c’è la consapevolezza di stare sfasciando la famiglia o, quantomeno, mettere delle mine alla base.
Mi hai fatto pensare a un vecchio film, per me bellissimo, Il ponte sul fiume Kwai. Penso alla espressione  del colonnello, che ha collaborato alla costruzione del ponte, quando si rende conto di quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non credo che parlare del brutto voto sia una violazione della intimità, anche se il figlio nella sua immaturità potrebbe pensarlo, lo è per l’amante offrirsi per lezioni private e per il genitore considerare la cosa una gentilezza da proporre a casa.


La violazione dell’intimità’ la nota chi quell’intimita’ ce l’ha ancora. Se ti prendi una scuffia per un’altro sai dove lo metti il rispetto per un intimita’ che non hai piu’?


----------



## Warlock (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sfugge che non c’è la consapevolezza di stare sfasciando la famiglia


Si che c'è la consapevolezza della possibilità sfasciare  la famiglia, almeno per Koala e Circe, visto che frequentano questo forum.
Altrimenti sarebbero persone col neurone perennemente al bar


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Si che c'è la consapevolezza della possibilità sfasciare  la famiglia, almeno per Koala e Circe, visto che frequentano questo forum.
> Altrimenti sarebbero persone col neurone perennemente al bar


Non c’è, tutto è segreto.
Poi nelle fantasie mica crollerebbe tutto, il tradito chiederebbe di restare.


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> che ti devo dire , io se non fosse stata mia molgie con lo spronarmi non avremmo comperato la casa dove siamo , ci siamo accollati un muto importante che con il suo stipendio  non si sarebbe potuto fare  ma con la mia professione da imprenditore  , ci ha permesso questo e altro.
> Circe  altra cosa  , conto uno solo  ora due ma con la firma condivisa  , decisioni prese sempre in due  , per i figli lei sempre presente in tutto  , il mio lavoro era dalle sette fino alle cinque e delle volte anche di più .
> Solo quel piccolo problemino  , ma sorvoliamo siamo felici così o appagati non si sa , ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.
> Olè


Di case ne parlammo anche, vero?

Anche io sono stato trascinato nell'acquisto di una casa esagerata, che mi è poi costata anche problemi giudiziali prevedibili, ma lei insisteva tanto, e quasi a livello di minaccia.

La feci contenta, sperando di far bene, e sbagliai.

Quanto meno, i problemi legali  sono durati poi "solo"4 anni, grazie ad una mia intuizione, ed alla sua solita insistenza. 

Grave errore il mio, perchè non pensai al fatto logico che avremmo stressato anche nostra figlia, come poi avvenne. 

Divorziare anche, dopo le altre rivelazioni, e dare a mia figlia ulteriore stress proprio no.

Oltretutto, essendo stato sverginato da mia moglie, é come se avessi subito una sorta di imprinting da lei.


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Di case ne parlammo anche, vero?
> 
> Anche io sono stato trascinato nell'acquisto di una casa esagerata, che mi è poi costata anche problemi giudiziali prevedibili, ma lei insisteva tanto, e quasi a livello di minaccia.
> 
> ...


forse , ma non ricordo , anzi ho riletto le nostre conversazioni ma  non c'è .
 Forse prima , delle altre rivelazioni non mi sembra di averle lette  , mettici che non ricordo tutto di tutti eh


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse , ma non ricordo , anzi ho riletto le nostre conversazioni ma  non c'è .
> Forse prima , delle altre rivelazioni non mi sembra di averle lette  , mettici che non ricordo tutto di tutti eh


Si, ci sta,  a suo tempo era il male minore quello.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Si che c'è la consapevolezza della possibilità sfasciare  la famiglia, almeno per Koala e Circe, visto che frequentano questo forum.
> Altrimenti sarebbero persone col neurone perennemente al bar


Non avevo letto questo intervento...scusa ma non capisco questo continuare a focalizzarti su me e @Koala...non mi sembra di essere le uniche due traditrici del forum... cos'è che ti disturba delle nostre storie?


----------



## Koala (7 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non avevo letto questo intervento...scusa ma non capisco questo continuare a focalizzarti su me e @Koala...non mi sembra di essere le uniche due traditrici del forum... cos'è che ti disturba delle nostre storie?


Io ho letto e lasciato correre… e un continuo insistere sempre sullo stesso punto, spiegato ampiamente sia da me, sia da te che da bravagiulia… da lui non ho ottenuto altro che esempi senza senso a parer mio… quindi non so che altro aggiungere


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io ho letto e lasciato correre… e un continuo insistere sempre sullo stesso punto, spiegato ampiamente sia da me, sia da te che da bravagiulia… da lui non ho ottenuto altro che esempi senza senso a parer mio… quindi non so che altro aggiungere


È che oggi mi fischiavano le orecchie e non capivo il perché,


----------



## Koala (7 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> È che oggi mi fischiavano le orecchie e non capivo il perché,


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non avevo letto questo intervento...scusa ma non capisco questo continuare a focalizzarti su me e @Koala...non mi sembra di essere le uniche due traditrici del forum... cos'è che ti disturba delle nostre storie?





Koala ha detto:


> Io ho letto e lasciato correre… e un continuo insistere sempre sullo stesso punto, spiegato ampiamente sia da me, sia da te che da bravagiulia… da lui non ho ottenuto altro che esempi senza senso a parer mio… quindi non so che altro aggiungere


Ma avete letto?
Io ho scritto che non sempre c’è consapevolezza (in un contesto più complesso) Warlock ha detto che siete consapevoli.


Warlock ha detto:


> Si che c'è la consapevolezza della possibilità sfasciare  la famiglia, almeno per Koala e Circe, visto che frequentano questo forum.
> Altrimenti sarebbero persone col neurone perennemente al bar


Vi offendete per questo?


----------



## Koala (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma avete letto?
> Io ho scritto che non sempre c’è consapevolezza (in un contesto più complesso) Warlock ha detto che siete consapevoli.
> 
> Vi offendete per questo?


Offesa? Perché mai? Si parlava di warlock in questo caso non di brunetta…


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma avete letto?
> Io ho scritto che non sempre c’è consapevolezza (in un contesto più complesso) Warlock ha detto che siete consapevoli.
> 
> Vi offendete per questo?


Assolutamente no...ho solo notato che Warlock ha come punto di riferimento della categoria traditrici me e Koala...volevo solo sapere cosa avevamo di diverso rispetto alle altre per attirare così la sua attenzione...


----------



## Koala (7 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no...ho solo notato che Warlock ha come punto di riferimento della categoria traditrici me e Koala...volevo solo sapere cosa avevamo di diverso rispetto alle altre per attirare così la sua attenzione...


Siamo belle e ccccciovani


----------



## Angie17 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Siamo belle e ccccciovani


Belle , ccciovani e ttradittrici ... il forum si chiama così a causa vostra, sapevatelo!!


----------



## Warlock (7 Ottobre 2022)

Io non ce l'ho con @Koala o @CIRCE74, è che in questo specifico thread non riesco a capire l'assoluta leggerezza di quello che fate senza rendervene conto.
Avete almeno la consapevolezza della possibilità di sfasciare la famiglia? 
Avete la consapevolezza che state raccontando cose private dei vostri cari alla persona con cui state correndo il rischio di perdere la famiglia?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no...ho solo notato che Warlock ha come punto di riferimento della categoria traditrici me e Koala...volevo solo sapere cosa avevamo di diverso rispetto alle altre per attirare così la sua attenzione...


Forse perché raccontate troppo all'amante.


----------



## Koala (8 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Belle , ccciovani e ttradittrici ... il forum si chiama così a causa vostra, sapevatelo!!


Diamo un supporto economico a @perplesso… dovrebbe ringraziarci per questo


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Io non ce l'ho con @Koala o @CIRCE74, è che in questo specifico thread non riesco a capire l'assoluta leggerezza di quello che fate senza rendervene conto.
> Avete almeno la consapevolezza della possibilità di sfasciare la famiglia?
> Avete la consapevolezza che state raccontando cose private dei vostri cari alla persona con cui state correndo il rischio di perdere la famiglia?


Al di là che te continui a dire che io tradisco e io continuo a ripeterti che la mia storia l'ho chiusa proprio perché stava diventando pericolosa...da qui si capisce che io ho sempre avuto la percezione di stare rischiando la mia famiglia, tant'è che stavo attenta a come mi muovevo(io come penso @Koala e tutti gli altri traditori)...quindi il discorso della percezione del rischio ce lo siamo tolti.
Per quanto riguarda il parlare con l'amante di situazioni che possono accadere in famiglia(vedi tipo cosa ha combinato un figlio o se ha preso un bel voto a scuola) continuo a ripeterti che non ci vedo niente di male visto visto che quando arrivo ad andare a letto con un uomo per me c'è già fiducia e stima per quella persona, altrimenti non l'avrei mai preso in considerazione.
Ho già detto che per quanto mi riguarda l'unico argomento che non mi va di affrontare con il mio amante è la gestione del suo rapporto con la moglie ne tantomeno io ho voglia di parlare con lui di mio marito...tutto il resto può entrare nelle nostre conversazioni perché a noi comunque piace anche molto parlare e confrontarci e lo trovo sinceramente normale visto che stiamo parlando di un rapporto tra due peesone che oggettivamente stanno bene insieme, altrimenti non ci starebbero.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> bòlo in Vocabolario - Treccani
> 
> 
> bolo   bòlo s. m. [dal lat. tardo bolus, gr. βῶλος f. «zolla, cumulo»]. – 1. a. In fisiologia, il cibo che, essendo stato triturato dai movimenti masticatori e intriso di saliva, è pronto per la deglutizione (b. alimentare). Per analogia, b. masticatorio, boccone di sostanza varia (tabacco...
> ...


Avevo in testa i gatti...mentre scrivevo avevano per l'appunto vomitato...loro mi piacciono quando vomitano, sono artistici!!! 

No...non è mio. 
Mi piacerebbe un gatto nero! 
Ma sono capitati tutti bianchi ...per ora nessun gatto nero mi ha scelta...

G. mi prende parecchio per il culo...con la questione dei gatti bianchi! E io che lo volevo nero.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi è capitato una volta che restasse il preservativo dentro...mi sono espressa male...non mi fa schifo il recuperarlo dentro(che poi feci fare a lui fra le risate di entrambi) *mi fa senso pensare di avere un oggetto dentro*...non so se sono stata chiara...quella volta fu bravissimo il mio lui a non farmi andare nel panico ma se ci ripenso mi vengono i brividi


Quindi non ti piace giocare con toys? 

A me era successo una volta, da ragazzina, il panico mi era venuto perchè rimanendo dentro era anche uscito il il contenuto...quello mi aveva mandata in panico.

Ero saltata sull'attenti, avevo smollato il tipo con cui ero ed ero andata al ps per la pillola...il mio terrore, specialmente da ragazza era rimanere gravida. Mi ricordo che avevo trovato un medico gentilissimo! 

Il tipo non avevo più voluto vederlo. Mi ero sentita messa in pericolo e la sua reazione, placida, mi aveva fatta incazzare parecchio.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito per un certo periodo lo ha usato e quel fermarsi lo sentiva come un 'interruzione , di conseguenza perdeva tono.
> 
> Non c'era verso di far passare la cosa con naturalezza.
> 
> Poi ho messo l'anello io, e abbiamo ripristinato l'equilibrio.


Sai che io ho sempre scartato quelli che percepivano il preservativo come un ostacolo?

Ho sempre pensato che se un preservativo bastava a metterli in difficoltà col cazzo, il problema non era il preservativo ma il loro rapporto col cazzo.

E un maschio che non sa parlare schiettamente col cazzo per me significava un maschio non capace di parlare con le sue emozioni, legato al principio della potenza (old style). E li ho sempre considerati maschi noiosi e insicuri soprattutto.

Di quelli che poi quella insicurezza la spargono ovunque per compensazione. Anche nella relazione.

Mi sono sempre piaciuti i maschi che avevano un bel rapporto col loro cazzo. Che ci giocavano e soprattutto che sapevano scherzarci, anche con autoironia. Che si vivevano il gioco, il divertimento, l'allegria. E non la prestazione. Mi annoiano i prestazionali.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ne abbiamo parlato apertamente...ma ...lui è contrario ad altri figli...
> Io...anche...
> 
> Ma al momento la pillola l ho sospesa da meno un mese...
> ...


Ma non ti senti sola a decidere cose che riguardano entrambi senza parlarne apertamente?


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no per nulla
> Possesso poi proprio no
> Mi piace anche la sensazione del dopo.....


Mi piace il possesso   

Condiviso e giocato e con limiti condivisi e aggiornati...ma mi piace.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Io non ce l'ho con @Koala o @CIRCE74, è che in questo specifico thread non riesco a capire l'assoluta leggerezza di quello che fate senza rendervene conto.
> Avete almeno la consapevolezza della possibilità di sfasciare la famiglia?
> Avete la consapevolezza che state raccontando cose private dei vostri cari alla persona con cui state correndo il rischio di perdere la famiglia?


Non mi risulta che Circe abbia un amante. Racconta più volte e basta leggerla, che l’amante lo ha avuto. Direi però che non sei equo, rivolgendo le tue attenzioni solo a loro due.
A cosa si deve questo accanimento?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che io ho sempre scartato quelli che percepivano il preservativo come un ostacolo?
> 
> Ho sempre pensato che se un preservativo bastava a metterli in difficoltà col cazzo, il problema non era il preservativo ma il loro rapporto col cazzo.
> 
> ...


Invece io faccio il ragionamento contrario.
Se non c’è fiducia sanitaria reciproca, non c’è alcuna ragione per avere rapporti sessuali. 
Sostanzialmente se devo scopare con una della cui salute non mi fido, evito. 
Per ora ho sempre o quasi avuto donne in sintonia col mio pensiero.
E non è questione di rapporto con il cazzo, ma proprio di completa unione e simbiosi con la persona.
Sulla gravidanza indesiderata non ho alcun timore, decido io se, quando e dove emettere spermatozoi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi non ti piace giocare con toys?
> 
> A me era successo una volta, da ragazzina, il panico mi era venuto perchè rimanendo dentro era anche uscito il il contenuto...quello mi aveva mandata in panico.
> 
> ...


Noooo....mi piacciono un sacco i Toys...sono io che li ho inseriti nel sesso sia con mio marito che con il mio amante...purtroppo a mio marito non piacciono molto, ne ho trovato solo uno che gradisce... vabbè...
Per il discorso del preservativo probabilmente anche a me il terrore era salito più per quello che si era liberato dentro che per l'aggeggio di lattice in se per se....solo che a tutt'ora quando penso a questo tipo di contraccettivo mi sale l'ansia e non lo tollero molto...


----------



## Warlock (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che Circe abbia un amante. Racconta più volte e basta leggerla, che l’amante lo ha avuto. Direi però che non sei equo, rivolgendo le tue attenzioni solo a loro due.
> A cosa si deve questo accanimento?


Va beh, ci rinuncio.
io ripeto mi accanisco solo con loro perchè solo loro affermano di parlare dei propri cari con l'amante e non capiscono che quello che fanno o hanno fatto (nel caso di Circe che non ha più l'amante) è sbagliato nei loro confronti.
Poi la sensibilità di ognuno è diversa, ma resta sbagliato raccontare i cazzi dei figli a colui con cui stai mettendo a rischio la famiglia.
Questo ragionamento me lo concedete?
Poi per me tutti (tranne mia moglie  ) possono scoparsi il mondo intero, ma lasciare fuori dai discorsi, che siano intimi o più "leggeri", la famiglia, non mi sembra questo gran sacrificio.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Va beh, ci rinuncio.
> io ripeto mi accanisco solo con loro perchè solo loro affermano di parlare dei propri cari con l'amante e non capiscono che quello che fanno o hanno fatto (nel caso di Circe che non ha più l'amante) è sbagliato nei loro confronti.
> Poi la sensibilità di ognuno è diversa, ma resta sbagliato raccontare i cazzi dei figli a colui con cui stai mettendo a rischio la famiglia.
> Questo ragionamento me lo concedete?
> Poi per me tutti (tranne mia moglie  ) possono scoparsi il mondo intero, ma lasciare fuori dai discorsi, che siano intimi o più "leggeri", la famiglia, non mi sembra questo gran sacrificio.


Io e la mia amante parliamo serenamente delle reciproche famiglie, tra un orgasmo e l’altro. Sinceramente tutta questa blasfemia non ce la vedo. Ed in tutta onesta‘ non mi da, il farlo, tutto sto gran pensiero. 
Pure tua moglie se vuole, si può scopare il mondo intero.
Basta fare le cose con discrezione.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Va beh, ci rinuncio.
> io ripeto mi accanisco solo con loro perchè solo loro affermano di parlare dei propri cari con l'amante e non capiscono che quello che fanno o hanno fatto (nel caso di Circe che non ha più l'amante) è sbagliato nei loro confronti.
> Poi la sensibilità di ognuno è diversa, ma resta sbagliato raccontare i cazzi dei figli a colui con cui stai mettendo a rischio la famiglia.
> Questo ragionamento me lo concedete?
> Poi per me tutti (tranne mia moglie  ) possono scoparsi il mondo intero, ma lasciare fuori dai discorsi, che siano intimi o più "leggeri", la famiglia, non mi sembra questo gran sacrificio.


Non è che sotto sotto temi che qualcosa possa sfuggirti di mano se si dovesse instaurare questa confidenza? Perché, secondo me, e in base alle esperienze che ho avuto io, tutto sta a come le parti coinvolte sanno separare gli ambiti della loro vita. E separare non vuol dire eliminare totalmente, solo avere consapevolezza di chi abbiamo di fronte. Poi a volte a me neanche ispirava confidenza, l'uomo della situazione, devo essere sincera.


----------



## Warlock (8 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non è che sotto sotto temi che qualcosa possa sfuggirti di mano se si dovesse instaurare questa confidenza? Perché, secondo me, e in base alle esperienze che ho avuto io, tutto sta a come le parti coinvolte sanno separare gli ambiti della loro vita. E separare non vuol dire eliminare totalmente, solo avere consapevolezza di chi abbiamo di fronte. Poi a volte a me neanche ispirava confidenza, l'uomo della situazione, devo essere sincera.


Non temo che qualcosa possa sfuggirmi di mano. Quando sono stato fedifrago, almeno, non ho mai accennato alla famiglia. Ne per cose intime ne per cazzate. Li ho protetti.
Poi ognuno può comportarsi come vuole, ma almeno ragionare su un'altro punto di vista mi sembra il minimo.
Qua invece non ho visto ragionamenti ma solo il dire "non ci vedo niente di male"
Ma magari il figlio di turno ci vedrebbe qualcosa di male se la madre racconta al tizio con cui cornifica il padre che lui ha avuto un brutto voto a scuola (che è una cazzata ma sono fatti miei i voti che prendo a scuola).


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Non temo che qualcosa possa sfuggirmi di mano. Quando sono stato fedifrago, almeno, non ho mai accennato alla famiglia. Ne per cose intime ne per cazzate. Li ho protetti.
> Poi ognuno può comportarsi come vuole, ma almeno ragionare su un'altro punto di vista mi sembra il minimo.
> Qua invece non ho visto ragionamenti ma solo il dire "non ci vedo niente di male"
> Ma magari il figlio di turno ci vedrebbe qualcosa di male se la madre racconta al tizio con cui cornifica il padre che lui ha avuto un brutto voto a scuola (che è una cazzata ma sono fatti miei i voti che prendo a scuola).


Il tuo mi sembra un volersi nascondere dietro ad un dito....che tu parli o meno con l'amante sempre un traditore sei e alla tua famiglia non porti comunque rispetto....puoi raccontarti tutto quello che vuoi ma questo è quanto.


----------



## Warlock (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Il tuo mi sembra un volersi nascondere dietro ad un dito....che tu parli o meno con l'amante sempre un traditore sei e alla tua famiglia non porti comunque rispetto....puoi raccontarti tutto quello che vuoi ma questo è quanto.


Si ma almeno non ho aggiunto la beffa al danno.
Se tradisci fallo responsabilmente


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Non temo che qualcosa possa sfuggirmi di mano. Quando sono stato fedifrago, almeno, non ho mai accennato alla famiglia. Ne per cose intime ne per cazzate. Li ho protetti.
> Poi ognuno può comportarsi come vuole, ma almeno ragionare su un'altro punto di vista mi sembra il minimo.
> Qua invece non ho visto ragionamenti ma solo il dire "non ci vedo niente di male"
> Ma magari il figlio di turno ci vedrebbe qualcosa di male se la madre racconta al tizio con cui cornifica il padre che lui ha avuto un brutto voto a scuola (che è una cazzata ma sono fatti miei i voti che prendo a scuola).


A voler essere onesti pure la moglie di turno non sarebbe stata contenta a saperti tra le cosce di un altra neh. Però è più grave parlare dei figli all’amante. Su un po’ di onesta ragazzi. Un corno è sempre un corno, anche se si parla delle reciproche famiglie.


----------



## spleen (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Avevo in testa i gatti...mentre scrivevo avevano per l'appunto vomitato...loro mi piacciono quando vomitano, sono artistici!!!
> 
> No...non è mio.
> Mi piacerebbe un gatto nero!
> ...


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A voler essere onesti pure la moglie di turno non sarebbe stata contenta a saperti tra le cosce di un altra neh. Però è più grave parlare dei figli all’amante. Su un po’ di onesta ragazzi. Un corno è sempre un corno, anche se si parla delle reciproche famiglie.


Ma poi... sarò tarda io, ma non riesco a capire il senso di "pericoloso".


----------



## Koala (8 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma poi... sarò tarda io, ma non riesco a capire il senso di "pericoloso".


Che se l’amante volesse farti un danno potrebbe raccontare in giro le tue cose intime di famiglia… magari dire in giro che tuo marito è incontinente…


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma poi... sarò tarda io, ma non riesco a capire il senso di "pericoloso".


Mi è sfuggito dove è stato scritto pericoloso.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Che se l’amante volesse farti un danno potrebbe raccontare in giro le tue cose intime di famiglia… magari dire in giro che tuo marito è incontinente…


Beh si può sempre ucciderla, volendo. E’ solo questione di organizzazione.


----------



## Koala (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh si può sempre ucciderla, volendo. E’ solo questione di organizzazione.


Sei sempre geniale, nulla da dire


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Si ma almeno non ho aggiunto la beffa al danno.
> Se tradisci fallo responsabilmente


Vaglielo a dire a tua moglie che le hai fatto le corna responsabilmente. Facci sapere la risposta poi.


----------



## Warlock (8 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma poi... sarò tarda io, ma non riesco a capire il senso di "pericoloso".


Ti faccio un esempio.
Tu vieni beccata, io, marito ti faccio il culo e poi vado dall'amante a capire come stanno le cose: il tizio mi irride dicendo che non cago mia moglie tanto da non sapere neanche che nostro figlio va male a scuola.
A questo punto, cornuto e mazziato metto in riga l'amante che invece di starsene al suo posto mi ha irriso, poi torno a casa e tu non ti dovresti meravigliare se il colluttorio sa di acido muriatico. 
Ti basta come pericolosità?
Tu puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco su uno che comunque conosci in piccola parte?
Tu puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco sulla reazione di tuo marito?
Tu pensi di conoscere l'amante e il marito, ma anche il marito dovrebbe conoscere te e fidarsi.
Se tu hai un comportamento a lui sconosciuto potrebbe averlo anche lui.
E magari se oltre al tradimento scopre che hai messo in piazza anche i cazzi suoi e dei figli, potrebbe anche scappare di testa e fare gesti estremi.


----------



## Koala (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire a tua moglie che le hai fatto le corna responsabilmente. Facci sapere la risposta poi.


credo che non abbia tradito l’attuale moglie


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Tu vieni beccata, io, marito ti faccio il culo e poi vado dall'amante a capire come stanno le cose: il tizio mi irride dicendo che non cago mia moglie tanto da non sapere neanche che nostro figlio va male a scuola.
> A questo punto, cornuto e mazziato metto in riga l'amante che invece di starsene al suo posto mi ha irriso, poi torno a casa e tu non ti dovresti meravigliare se il colluttorio sa di acido muriatico.
> Ti basta come pericolosità?
> ...


Al di là del tradimento, cattiva scelta di amante, ma anche di marito.


----------



## Warlock (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vaglielo a dire a tua moglie che le hai fatto le corna responsabilmente. Facci sapere la risposta poi.


A parte che io a mia moglie le corna non le ho messe, vai tu a dire a tua moglie che oltre ad averla cornificata hai anche raccontato i cazzi suoi fra un orgasmo e l'altro.
Poi cambia nick e metti John Wayne Bobbit


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Tu vieni beccata, io, marito ti faccio il culo e poi vado dall'amante a capire come stanno le cose: il tizio mi irride dicendo che non cago mia moglie tanto da non sapere neanche che nostro figlio va male a scuola.
> A questo punto, cornuto e mazziato metto in riga l'amante che invece di starsene al suo posto mi ha irriso, poi torno a casa e tu non ti dovresti meravigliare se il colluttorio sa di acido muriatico.
> Ti basta come pericolosità?
> ...


Quindi i traditori dovrebbero tenere in considerazione le derive patologiche del partner?
Hai anche una scala di reazione? Così per orientare tutti. Faccio qualche esempio. 
Una scopata vale due pugni. Due scopate due pugni e uno schiaffo. Più scopate e confidenze sull’andamento scolastico dei figli, avvelenamento.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Tu vieni beccata, io, marito ti faccio il culo e poi vado dall'amante a capire come stanno le cose: il tizio mi irride dicendo che non cago mia moglie tanto da non sapere neanche che nostro figlio va male a scuola.
> A questo punto, cornuto e mazziato metto in riga l'amante che invece di starsene al suo posto mi ha irriso, poi torno a casa e tu non ti dovresti meravigliare se il colluttorio sa di acido muriatico.
> Ti basta come pericolosità?
> ...


Allora non trovarti l'amante. Il rischio è sempre dietro l'angolo per qualsiasi cosa gli venga raccontata. Anche per le amicizie in comune, per i colleghi di lavoro. Chiunque ci vede insieme, può andarlo a raccontare, perchè che ne sai, puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco sulla discrezione degli altri? No, naturalmente.
Meglio ancora, non ti fidanzare, non ti impegnare con nessuno, perchè ti può ingannare e tradire. Chi te lo fa fare?


----------



## Koala (8 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Allora non trovarti l'amante. Il rischio è sempre dietro l'angolo per qualsiasi cosa gli venga raccontata. Anche per le amicizie in comune, per i colleghi di lavoro. Chiunque ci vede insieme, può andarlo a raccontare, perchè che ne sai, puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco sulla discrezione degli altri? No, naturalmente.
> Meglio ancora, non ti fidanzare, non ti impegnare con nessuno, perchè ti può ingannare e tradire. Chi te lo fa fare?


Infatti, anche un/a ex marito/moglie non tradito può raccontare in giro che sei incontinente… il danno d’immagine non è lo stesso?


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Invece io faccio il ragionamento contrario.
> Se non c’è fiducia sanitaria reciproca, non c’è alcuna ragione per avere rapporti sessuali.
> Sostanzialmente se devo scopare con una della cui salute non mi fido, evito.
> Per ora ho sempre o quasi avuto donne in sintonia col mio pensiero.
> ...


La questione sanitaria...la stragrande maggioranza dei contagi MST avviene senza la minima consapevolezza dell'MST stessa.
Ossia semplicemente non ce ne si accorge nè di esserne portatori nè di passarla, salvo ad emersione della sintomatologia o anche con esami casuali (non rivolti alla ricerca specifica ma fatti per altre motivazioni).
Tenendo conto che la pratica di controllo di questo genere di malattie non è diffusa culturalmente, non è questione di fiducia per quanto riguarda la mia prospettiva.

Semplicemente come non ho il desiderio di esser informata se vai a farti la pulizia dei denti ogni 6 mesi (buona pratica) allo stesso modo non ho il desiderio di sapere se fai analisi costanti.

Questo per quanto riguarda le relazioni volanti, e per me volanti sono tutte quelle relazioni che non implicano una convivenza.

Dove (nella convivenza) la cura di ognun di sè è materiale condiviso nell'intimità della coppia. E anche oggetto di decisioni comuni, confronto e scambio.
Tanto quanto la scelta del contraccettivo, per dire.

SE non sono in una relazione di convivenza, per me vale l'ognun per sè.
E le cautele conseguenti.

Sono molto "bianco vs nero" in questo.

Ho consigliato e accompagnato amanti e uomini uscenti dal medico...era una buona azione. Un momento di generosità.

Con G., per esempio, fa parte dell'impegno dello stare in relazione.
Come lo era per i pochi ex con cui ho avuto quel genere di relazione.

Non ho spazio, nel mio sistema di riferimento per queste questioni, per la fiducia.
E non fondo praticamente nessuna mia decisione sulla fiducia nell'altro.

Neanche nella relazione con G, per esempio.
Dicevo per l'appunto, che non mi fido di lui. Mi fido delle mie valutazioni su di lui. E quelle valutazioni sono frutto di osservazione costante di fatti.


Poi.
Per me il preservativo è contraccezione.

E non c'è fiducia che tenga. Io non desidero figli. Non l'ho mai desiderato.
Se fossi rimasta gravida avrei abortito. Ma ho sempre preferito, visto lo stato del percorso di aborto, prevenire.
Sarebbe stata, e sarebbe una rottura di cazzo abortire. Consultorio, e sei convinta, e lo sai che e tutte le menate conseguenti.
Oltre al fatto che il numero dei medici obiettori è talmente alto che sarebbe anche una perdita economica oltre che di tempo il doversi spostare per trovare il medico che fa il suo lavoro come stato e non come chiesa. E qui mi fermo perchè è un argomento, quello dell'obiezione, che risolverei col lanciafiamme...che se vuoi fare obiezione, non fare il ginecologo e non rompere i coglioni.  

La contraccezione è responsabilità di entrambi. Nè di lui (che controlla gli spermini) nè di me (che controllo i miei ormoni).
Gli ormonali non mi piacciono, e non mi fanno stare bene.
Stare male, non sentirmi "giusta" nel mio andamento quotidiano per farmi una scopata ma anche no!

Quanto all'unione...qui sono proprio atipica.
Per me il corpo è uno strumento.
Un portale.
Se non c'è connessione mentale puoi infilarmelo fino in gola che non scatta nessuna connessione.
Se c'è connessione mentale il rapporto penetrativo è una delle tante pratiche e neanche la principale in termini di vicinanza.


Per esempio la masturbazione condivisa, la trovo molto più intima del cazzo che entra in figa. Per dirla alla francese


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> A parte che io a mia moglie le corna non le ho messe, vai tu a dire a tua moglie che oltre ad averla cornificata hai anche raccontato i cazzi suoi fra un orgasmo e l'altro.
> Poi cambia nick e metti John Wayne Bobbit


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


>


Dì la verità....tu e G. vi mettete d'accordo per percularmi 

Quando mi lamento di come sarebbe bello avere almeno un gatto nero...mi dedica quella canzone e mi fa pure il balletto


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Noooo....mi piacciono un sacco i Toys...sono io che li ho inseriti nel sesso sia con mio marito che con il mio amante...purtroppo a mio marito non piacciono molto, ne ho trovato solo uno che gradisce... vabbè...
> Per il discorso del preservativo probabilmente anche a me il terrore era salito più per quello che si era liberato dentro che per l'aggeggio di lattice in se per se....solo che a tutt'ora quando penso a questo tipo di contraccettivo mi sale l'ansia e non lo tollero molto...



Beh...anche quelli sono oggetti che finiscono dentro...quale più quale meno 

Peccato (per il purtroppo che scrivi eh) è sempre un peccato quando ci si discosta nel gradimento delle pratiche.

Sei in buona compagnia comunque per la questione del preservativo.
Ne chiedo sempre quando capita l'occasione perchè onestamente penso che come contraccettivo il preservativo sia stato oggetto di una campagna comunicativa confusa e distonica e che buona parte delle riserve derivino da quel tipo di comunicazione (fatta principalmente negli anni 90). Ma è una mia teoria, quindi quando mi capita chiedo! Grazie


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Tu vieni beccata, io, marito ti faccio il culo e poi vado dall'amante a capire come stanno le cose: il tizio mi irride dicendo che non cago mia moglie tanto da non sapere neanche che nostro figlio va male a scuola.
> A questo punto, cornuto e mazziato metto in riga l'amante che invece di starsene al suo posto mi ha irriso, poi torno a casa e tu non ti dovresti meravigliare se il colluttorio sa di acido muriatico.
> Ti basta come pericolosità?
> ...


Però....se marito e amante si mettono a fare una sceneggiata di questo tipo, traditrice o non traditrice un calcio in culo per uno e arrivederci e grazie ad entrambi.

E messa in discussione per me, seria e cattiva...due su due...c'è qualcosa di grosso che non va!! In me.


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Non temo che qualcosa possa sfuggirmi di mano. Quando sono stato fedifrago, almeno, non ho mai accennato alla famiglia. Ne per cose intime ne per cazzate. Li ho protetti.
> Poi ognuno può comportarsi come vuole, ma almeno ragionare su un'altro punto di vista mi sembra il minimo.
> Qua invece non ho visto ragionamenti ma solo il dire "non ci vedo niente di male"
> Ma magari il figlio di turno ci vedrebbe qualcosa di male se la madre racconta al tizio con cui cornifica il padre che lui ha avuto un brutto voto a scuola (che è una cazzata ma sono fatti miei i voti che prendo a scuola).


Li hai protetti perché non ne hai parlato?  ma mentre tradivi però non li proteggevi 
O no?


----------



## *Rossana* (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Li hai protetti perché non ne hai parlato?  ma mentre tradivi però non li proteggevi
> O no?


Lo faceva con responsabilità. I brutti voti si lavano in famiglia.


----------



## Warlock (8 Ottobre 2022)

Va beh, è inutile, parliamo lingue diverse.
Provo per l'ultima volta:
Sto tradendo e quindi faccio una cosa sbagliata nei confronti della famiglia, se non aggiungo anche il carico di parlare all'amante della famiglia non mi sembra un sacrificio così grande.
Come non scopare nel talamo nuziale ad esempio. Magari un pò di rispetto se lo meritano.
Poi fate come volete, io volevo solo farvi riflettere che se già state facendo del male non aggiungetene altro con spensieratezza.
E ora dico stop tanto non ci comprendiamo e vado a giocare con l'incisore laser


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Va beh, è inutile, parliamo lingue diverse.
> Provo per l'ultima volta:
> Sto tradendo e quindi faccio una cosa sbagliata nei confronti della famiglia, se non aggiungo anche il carico di parlare all'amante della famiglia non mi sembra un sacrificio così grande.
> Come non scopare nel talamo nuziale ad esempio. Magari un pò di rispetto se lo meritano.
> ...


Ora sì che mi piaci!!!! Mi servirebbe proprio una persona che sa manovrare un incisore laser...vedi come le cose si aggiustano da sole?


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Va beh, è inutile, parliamo lingue diverse.
> Provo per l'ultima volta:
> Sto tradendo e quindi faccio una cosa sbagliata nei confronti della famiglia, se non aggiungo anche il carico di parlare all'amante della famiglia non mi sembra un sacrificio così grande.
> Come non scopare nel talamo nuziale ad esempio. Magari un pò di rispetto se lo meritano.
> ...


Quanto lo hai pagato?


----------



## Warlock (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ora sì che mi piaci!!!! Mi servirebbe proprio una persona che sa manovrare un incisore laser...vedi come le cose si aggiustano da sole?





omicron ha detto:


> Quanto lo hai pagato?


Dunque, lo faccio da poche settimane, avevo bisogno di uno sfogo visto che la nostra bellissima cagnona un tumore improvviso se l'è portata via in 20 giorni.
Pagato 200€ ho già inciso delle chitarre (una con tutti gli ingranaggi e orologi steampunk) e ora sto incidendo delle bomboniere per il ferramenta.
Il taglio invece è difficile perche il laser ha una potenza bassa (5,5w) e quindi mi sono anche comprato una Fresatrice CNC (circa 125€) con cui taglio e scavo il legno

Comprato da negozi cinesi (Geekbuying,AliExpress, Banggood) che si sono fatti furbi e hanno magazzini europei in modo da non dover aspettare mesi (consegnati in 5 giorni) e pagare la dogana.
Ora inciderò col laser la foto del cane appena mi porteranno la scatola con le ceneri


----------



## Angie17 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Comprato da negozi cinesi (Geekbuying,AliExpress, Banggood) che si sono fatti furbi e hanno magazzini europei in modo da non dover aspettare mesi (consegnati in 5 giorni) e pagare la dogana.
> Ora inciderò col laser la foto del cane appena mi porteranno la scatola con le ceneri


Ti capisco . 
Noi abbiamo voluto essere presenti al forno crematorio e dare l'ultimo saluto e mettere i fiori sopra..  vedi anche l'uscita..  però poi le ceneri ce le hanno date subito,   mezz'ora dopo con la foto che avevamo portato e che ci hanno stampato loro..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non ti senti sola a decidere cose che riguardano entrambi senza parlarne apertamente?


Non siamo in disaccordo abbiamo deciso insieme per interrompere la pillola...


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> La questione sanitaria...la stragrande maggioranza dei contagi MST avviene senza la minima consapevolezza dell'MST stessa.
> Ossia semplicemente non ce ne si accorge nè di esserne portatori nè di passarla, salvo ad emersione della sintomatologia o anche con esami casuali (non rivolti alla ricerca specifica ma fatti per altre motivazioni).
> Tenendo conto che la pratica di controllo di questo genere di malattie non è diffusa culturalmente, non è questione di fiducia per quanto riguarda la mia prospettiva.
> 
> ...


Un sunto di 5 righe non si può avere? Che dica le stesse cose ovviamente.   Massimo 6. Diversamente non leggo.



Warlock ha detto:


> A parte che io a mia moglie le corna non le ho messe, vai tu a dire a tua moglie che oltre ad averla cornificata hai anche raccontato i cazzi suoi fra un orgasmo e l'altro.
> Poi cambia nick e metti John Wayne Bobbit


Lo sa già e da mo. E difatti è ancora mia moglie. Poco sopra non dicevi di essere stato fedifrago?



Warlock ha detto:


> Non temo che qualcosa possa sfuggirmi di mano. Quando sono stato fedifrago, almeno, non ho mai accennato alla famiglia. Ne per cose intime ne per cazzate. Li ho protetti.
> Poi ognuno può comportarsi come vuole, ma almeno ragionare su un'altro punto di vista mi sembra il minimo.
> Qua invece non ho visto ragionamenti ma solo il dire "non ci vedo niente di male"
> Ma magari il figlio di turno ci vedrebbe qualcosa di male se la madre racconta al tizio con cui cornifica il padre che lui ha avuto un brutto voto a scuola (che è una cazzata ma sono fatti miei i voti che prendo a scuola).


Esattamente in questo post qui, dicevi di essere stato fedifrago.



ipazia ha detto:


> Però....se marito e amante si mettono a fare una sceneggiata di questo tipo, traditrice o non traditrice un calcio in culo per uno e arrivederci e grazie ad entrambi.
> 
> E messa in discussione per me, seria e cattiva...due su due...c'è qualcosa di grosso che non va!! In me.


Effettivamente se si mettono a bisticciare per ste robe valgono poco entrambi.
Amore, va bene farmi le corna, ma anche raccontargli che nostro figlio va male a scuola quello non lo tollero! E che caz! Dai un po’ di contegno, va bene dargli il culo e farti venire ovunque, ma perché dovevi dirgli che ho spannato la vite dell’antina del pensile sopra il lavandino??!! Questo non lo tollero. Troia! 
E son problemi.



omicron ha detto:


> Li hai protetti perché non ne hai parlato?  ma mentre tradivi però non li proteggevi
> O no?


Non era cosciente. È capitato.


----------



## Warlock (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esattamente in questo post qui, dicevi di essere stato fedifrago.


Fedifrago si ma non con mia moglie
E anche tradito, dopo, e lì ho capito sulla mia pelle il dolore che avevo procurato.
E' stato un'insegnamento illuminante


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Fedifrago si ma non con mia moglie
> E anche tradito, dopo, e lì ho capito sulla mia pelle il dolore che avevo procurato.
> E' stato un'insegnamento illuminante


Ah…quindi hai cornificato anche tu. Ma responsabilmente.


----------



## Warlock (9 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah…quindi hai cornificato anche tu. Ma responsabilmente.


Si
Ciao


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Va beh, è inutile, parliamo lingue diverse.
> Provo per l'ultima volta:
> Sto tradendo e quindi faccio una cosa sbagliata nei confronti della famiglia, se non aggiungo anche il carico di parlare all'amante della famiglia non mi sembra un sacrificio così grande.
> Come non scopare nel talamo nuziale ad esempio. Magari un pò di rispetto se lo meritano.
> ...


Io questo tuo discorso almeno in parte lo capisco.  Ed è la differenza che corre tra il dire "con mio marito ci scopo", e il dire "ieri l'ho fatto con mio marito: eccheppalle, soffre di eiaculazione precoce" 
Forse così è ancora più chiaro  
Analogamente dicevo che non vedo nulla di male a raccontare all'amante cose che riguardano mio figlio  (robe tipo "ha preso una nota, lo lancerei giù dalla finestra!"), ma - se io non fossi single a maggior ragione  - eviterei di farlo diventare il consulente della mia vita familiare


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Effettivamente se si mettono a bisticciare per ste robe valgono poco entrambi.
> Amore, va bene farmi le corna, ma anche raccontargli che nostro figlio va male a scuola quello non lo tollero! E che caz! Dai un po’ di contegno, va bene dargli il culo e farti venire ovunque, ma perché dovevi dirgli che ho spannato la vite dell’antina del pensile sopra il lavandino??!! Questo non lo tollero. Troia!
> E son problemi.


Sì, però una vite spanata, o un commento sull'andamento scolastico del figlio, non sono - diciamo  - entrate "profonde" nella sfera intima di nessuno, nel senso che lo dici all'amante come al salumiere sotto casa. Altro discorso se tu riferissi cose che, nell'intimo, tua moglie ti racconta di se'. Trovarsele magari poi spiattellate in pubblica piazza (o dalla persona con cui hai tradito) non è bello.  La differenza è la stessa visibile tra il rubare in casa di uno mentre non c'è, facendo comunque il minor danno possibile, e rubargli in casa con lui presente, magari mezzo spaventato, e per giunta spaccargli deliberatamente casa.  Non che il primo esempio di furto sia da applausi, eh, ma il secondo è peggio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, però una vite spanata, o un commento sull'andamento scolastico del figlio, non sono - diciamo  - entrate "profonde" nella sfera intima di nessuno, nel senso che lo dici all'amante come al salumiere sotto casa. Altro discorso se tu riferissi cose che, nell'intimo, tua moglie ti racconta di se'. Trovarsele magari poi spiattellate in pubblica piazza (o dalla persona con cui hai tradito) non è bello.  La differenza è la stessa visibile tra il rubare in casa di uno mentre non c'è, facendo comunque il minor danno possibile, e rubargli in casa con lui presente, magari mezzo spaventato, e per giunta spaccargli deliberatamente casa.  Non che il primo esempio di furto sia da applausi, eh, ma il secondo è peggio.


Anche una piccola cosa, se l'altro dovesse venire a sapere, sarebbe interpretato come una umiliazione o comunque invadere la sua sfera personale.


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche una piccola cosa, se l'altro dovesse venire a sapere, sarebbe interpretato come una umiliazione o comunque invadere la sua sfera personale.


Si, essendo io single, in effetti certe cose ho più difficoltà a capirle, però quando l'altro giorno  @Brunetta mi ha fatto notare che gli esempi che portavo io non erano poi così intimi (magari che so, avere discusso col figlio e manifestare il desiderio di defenestrarlo ) in effetti, ho dovuto ammettere che c'è cosa è cosa 
Ricordate quel che vi ho detto sul milanese? Che il suo non nominare MAI la moglie  (in un contesto in cui del resto parlava, non in forma  "intima") mi dava l'idea di stranezza? Bene, se questo è vero, altrettanto (se non più) sarebbe parlare di cose "sue" 
Rapportandolo a me, sarebbe come se mio figlio (magari più grandicello.... ma succede anche ora) mi parlasse di un suo problema  "intimo" (meglio, vissuto come tale... e anche qui si aprirebbe un abisso sull'argomento), magari mi chiedesse di non dirlo a nessuno (tra una coppia "alla pari" spesso non lo si chiede neanche, ce lo si aspetta semplicemente   )  , e io lo riferissi proprio alla mamma pettegola del suo compagno di classe stronzo  .
Eh sì: non solo lo hai spifferato, ma lo hai proprio detto all'ultima persona cui avresti potuto dirlo....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, essendo io single, in effetti certe cose ho più difficoltà a capirle, però quando l'altro giorno  @Brunetta mi ha fatto notare che gli esempi che portavo io non erano poi così intimi (magari che so, avere discusso col figlio e manifestare il desiderio di defenestrarlo ) in effetti, ho dovuto ammettere che c'è cosa è cosa
> Ricordate quel che vi ho detto sul milanese? Che il suo non nominare MAI la moglie  (in un contesto in cui del resto parlava, non in forma  "intima") mi dava l'idea di stranezza? Bene, se questo è vero, altrettanto (se non più) sarebbe parlare di cose "sue"
> Rapportandolo a me, sarebbe come se mio figlio (magari più grandicello.... ma succede anche ora) mi parlasse di un suo problema  "intimo" (meglio, vissuto come tale... e anche qui si aprirebbe un abisso sull'argomento), magari mi chiedesse di non dirlo a nessuno (tra una coppia "alla pari" spesso non lo si chiede neanche, ce lo si aspetta semplicemente   )  , e io lo riferissi proprio alla mamma pettegola del suo compagno di classe stronzo  .
> Eh sì: non solo lo hai spifferato, ma lo hai proprio detto all'ultima persona cui avresti potuto dirlo....


Io ricordo come estremamente irrispettoso il fatto che le mamme parlassero tra loro dello sviluppo delle figlie. È ovviamente un fatto naturale e anche bello, ma che non è detto che debba essere reso noto a tutti.


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ricordo come estremamente irrispettoso il fatto che le mamme parlassero tra loro dello sviluppo delle figlie. È ovviamente un fatto naturale e anche bello, ma che non è detto che debba essere reso noto a tutti.


A me purtroppo è capitato di parlare di una attrazione di mio figlio per una compagna.... con un'altra mamma.  Persona squisita e riservata, ma spero che non vada mai a dirlo ai suoi figli . . Già il pensiero che questi (che peraltro NON sono stronzi) possano saltar fuori a dirlo al mio, non mi fa star bene.  Il contesto era l'imbarazzo di mio figlio ad andare al compleanno di questa bimba che gli piace.... di qui ne ho parlato con lei. Spero che non abbia (come garantito ) detto niente ai suoi. Alle volte è facile finire a tradire la fiducia


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me purtroppo è capitato di parlare di una attrazione di mio figlio per una compagna.... con un'altra mamma.  Persona squisita e riservata, ma spero che non vada mai a dirlo ai suoi figli . . Già il pensiero che questi (che peraltro NON sono stronzi) possano saltar fuori a dirlo al mio, non mi fa star bene.  Il contesto era l'imbarazzo di mio figlio ad andare al compleanno di questa bimba che gli piace.... di qui ne ho parlato con lei. Spero che non abbia (come garantito ) detto niente ai suoi. Alle volte è facile finire a tradire la fiducia


 a me sembra evidente che ci siano cose delicate.


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> a me sembra evidente che ci siano cose delicate.


Lo so. Difatti ho toppato.  Non l'ho detto per farmi due risate, perché mio figlio è davvero preso, e conosco assai bene il fatto che si possa amare, anche alla sua età.  L'ho detto in un contesto in cui la domanda è stata "perché non venite al compleanno di....
?" (poi l'ho convinto ad andarci, ed è stato tenerissimo osservarlo - con discrezione- mentre parlava con lei  . La persona a cui l'ho detto, è una mia amica, nel senso che siamo andate al di là di discorsi superficiali, abbiamo insomma messo nel rapporto anche cose più  "intime". Ma questo non toglie che sia sempre la mamma di chi frequenta mio figlio in classe, e che, se per caso le sfuggisse potrebbe non essere bello per mio figlio. E so benissimo che non sono cagate


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Si
> Ciao


Ciao, vai via? 



Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, però una vite spanata, o un commento sull'andamento scolastico del figlio, non sono - diciamo  - entrate "profonde" nella sfera intima di nessuno, nel senso che lo dici all'amante come al salumiere sotto casa. Altro discorso se tu riferissi cose che, nell'intimo, tua moglie ti racconta di se'. Trovarsele magari poi spiattellate in pubblica piazza (o dalla persona con cui hai tradito) non è bello.  La differenza è la stessa visibile tra il rubare in casa di uno mentre non c'è, facendo comunque il minor danno possibile, e rubargli in casa con lui presente, magari mezzo spaventato, e per giunta spaccargli deliberatamente casa.  Non che il primo esempio di furto sia da applausi, eh, ma il secondo è peggio.


del figlio che va male a scuola, parlava altro utente ed ad altro utente io mi riferivo. Quindi muovi l’appunto prima a lui e poi eventualmente al mio richiamo al suo scritto.



Warlock ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Tu vieni beccata, io, marito ti faccio il culo e poi vado dall'amante a capire come stanno le cose: il tizio mi irride dicendo che non cago mia moglie tanto da non sapere neanche che nostro figlio va male a scuola.
> A questo punto, cornuto e mazziato metto in riga l'amante che invece di starsene al suo posto mi ha irriso, poi torno a casa e tu non ti dovresti meravigliare se il colluttorio sa di acido muriatico.
> Ti basta come pericolosità?
> ...


Esattamente qui, quarta riga.


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> del figlio che va male a scuola, parlava altro utente ed ad altro utente io mi riferivo. Quindi muovi l’appunto prima a lui e poi eventualmente al mio richiamo al suo scritto.


Ma lungi da me farti appunti! 
Del figlio (con le note, ma vabbè, cambia poco) ne parlavo anch'io. Solo che  - ad osservazione fattami sul discorso che non erano questi (o non se detti in un certo modo, ma semplifico, che sennò non la finiamo più   ) gli argomenti  "intimi" - ho operato un distinguo.  A me è stato utile metterlo a fuoco, se per te non lo è... mica siamo in un tribunale, che devo trovare un  "colpevole"


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma lungi da me farti appunti!
> Del figlio (con le note, ma vabbè, cambia poco) ne parlavo anch'io. Solo che  - ad osservazione fattami sul discorso che non erano questi (o non se detti in un certo modo, ma semplifico, che sennò non la finiamo più   ) gli argomenti  "intimi" - ho operato un distinguo.  A me è stato utile metterlo a fuoco, se per te non lo è... mica siamo in un tribunale, che devo trovare un  "colpevole"


non so, mi hai detto tu del figlio che va male a scuola. Io ripetevo semplicemente l‘esempio di un altro. Poi è anche vero che non riguarda me, di figli che vanno male a scuola non ne ho, quindi non ne potrei parlare. E nemmeno di viti Spanate. L’altro utente invece pareva sentirsi umiliato all’idea che l’uomo che gli scopa la moglie sia venuto a conoscenza dei brutti voti del figlio.


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> non so, mi hai detto tu del figlio che va male a scuola. Io ripetevo semplicemente l‘esempio di un altro. Poi è anche vero che non riguarda me, di figli che vanno male a scuola non ne ho, quindi non ne potrei parlare. E nemmeno di viti Spanate. L’altro utente invece pareva sentirsi umiliato all’idea che l’uomo che gli scopa la moglie sia venuto a conoscenza dei brutti voti del figlio.


All'inizio il discorso lo avevo interpretato anch'io così  (infatti nella sostanza non trovavo, e non trovo nulla di male a dire che a volte defenestrerei il figlio all'amante  (lascia perdere che, essendo separata, in effetti la mia situazione è diversa ancora). Però son cose che dette così, en passant, potrei dire anche al salumiere sotto casa  . È stato però operato un distinguo tra quelli che non sono fatti  "intimi" (se so che la compagna del mio amante è solita bere un the alle 17.00 non penso che la cosa in sé, detta appunto en passant, violi chissà quale intimità, come la vite che avrai spanato   tu , se tua moglie dovesse parlarne a qualcuno minacciando di ucciderti ), è quelli che, intimi, lo sono (mi verrebbe in effetti da riflettere se il mio amante venisse a raccontare A ME cose dolorose della sua compagna, o cose delicate che lei gli ha confidato). Non sarei felice, al suo posto.  Non che le corna in un caso ci sono e nell'altro no


----------



## Warlock (9 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> non so, mi hai detto tu del figlio che va male a scuola. Io ripetevo semplicemente l‘esempio di un altro. Poi è anche vero che non riguarda me, di figli che vanno male a scuola non ne ho, quindi non ne potrei parlare. E nemmeno di viti Spanate. L’altro utente invece pareva sentirsi umiliato all’idea che l’uomo che gli scopa la moglie sia venuto a conoscenza dei brutti voti del figlio.


Io mi sentirei umiliato se la moglie, oltre a tradirmi, raccontasse i fatti di famiglia all'amante.
La trovo una mancanza di rispetto in più come se non avesse voglia di tenere separate le due relazioni.
Per me sarebbe un'aggravante. Meglio così?
Prendendo l'esempio di Foglia:
_La differenza è la stessa visibile tra il rubare in casa di uno mentre non c'è, facendo comunque il minor danno possibile, e rubargli in casa con lui presente, magari mezzo spaventato, e per giunta spaccargli deliberatamente casa. Non che il primo esempio di furto sia da applausi, eh, ma il secondo è peggio._

Poi se la tua sensibilità è diversa buon per te


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Io mi sentirei umiliato se la moglie, oltre a tradirmi, raccontasse i fatti di famiglia all'amante.
> La trovo una mancanza di rispetto in più come se non avesse voglia di tenere separate le due relazioni.
> Per me sarebbe un'aggravante. Meglio così?
> Prendendo l'esempio di Foglia:
> ...


Sicuramente è diversa. Ora, io il tema del nascondere a mia moglie di essere infedele non l’ho più. Tuttavia quando ero infedele diciamo ordinario, mai pensato che il raccontare cose all’amante della famiglia sia una aggravante ad un gesto già di per se abbastanza grave. Cioè dal mio punto di vista, la coppia non esiste gia più al momento del tradimento. Quel che si aggiunge, nulla cambia. Poi, quel che può essere intimo per te, per me o per foglia, può essere diverso per tutti e tre. Io so cose molto intime del rapporto tra la mia amante e suo marito. L’argomento che ci ha fatti conoscere, è proprio uno di questi discorsi intimi, che hanno accomunato le vite di entrambi anche se in epoche differenti. Guardandomi indietro però, ricordo che tutte le amanti che ho avuto, mi hanno sempre aperto le porte del loro privato senza ritegno. Si vede che veniva naturale così. Ti dirò alla prossima, per ora mi godo la presente.


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sicuramente è diversa. Ora, io il tema del nascondere a mia moglie di essere infedele non l’ho più. Tuttavia quando ero infedele diciamo ordinario, mai pensato che il raccontare cose all’amante della famiglia sia una aggravante ad un gesto già di per se abbastanza grave. Cioè dal mio punto di vista, *la coppia non esiste gia più al momento del tradimento*. Quel che si aggiunge, nulla cambia. Poi, quel che può essere intimo per te, per me o per foglia, può essere diverso per tutti e tre. Io so cose molto intime del rapporto tra la mia amante e suo marito. L’argomento che ci ha fatti conoscere, è proprio uno di questi discorsi intimi, che hanno accomunato le vite di entrambi anche se in epoche differenti. Guardandomi indietro però, ricordo che tutte le amanti che ho avuto, mi hanno sempre aperto le porte del loro privato senza ritegno. Si vede che veniva naturale così. Ti dirò alla prossima, per ora mi godo la presente.


Il grassetto non lo capisco: hai sempre detto che chi tradisce è perché non si vuole separare. Se non ti separi, una coppia comunque esiste   

D'accordo sul discorso (che io prima non ampliato: non solo i fatti che consideriamo "intimi" possono differire, ma anche il "come" vengono detti, percepiti, ecc. Se io dico "Pincopallino ha spanato la vite, quando lo vedo lo uccido!", facendoci una risata sopra, è diverso dal dire "Pincopallino non è capace nemmeno di non spanare una vite, è un fallito!". Hai sempre spanato una vite, ma a me la differenza è chiara. detto ciò, il fatto che tu abbia spanato una vite non è, in sé, particolarmente intimo (a meno che tu abbia messo come obiettivo, nella tua vita, di non spanare mai una vite  ).
Ovviamente ognuno ha la sua sensibilità. però non penso che saresti stato contento se il te di prima avesse scoperto che non solo tua moglie ti tradiva, ma che la parola più gentile a te rivolta con l'amante fosse stata "cornutone". Oppure ancora che tu avessi confidato a tua moglie una parte di te che non volevi assolutamente far sapere in giro, e lei la avesse spiattellata non a uno qualunque (fatto in sé già brutto) ma proprio all'uomo con cui ti metteva le corna. Poi d'accordo con te che certi fatti che possono urtare la mia sensibilità, possano benissimo non urtare la tua, ma.... non di meno, un distinguo ci dovrebbe essere per tutti, al limite cambiano gli esempi, sulla base dei propri valori, della propria sensibilità, della propria morale, del proprio stato d'animo. In generale credo che è meglio essere "intimi" parlando di sé  Non che quello non faccia male, una volta scoperto il tradimento (sapere che la persona di cui credi di essere il confidente, in realtà, arrivava a discorsi molto profondi con l'amante, non è sempre digeribilissimo). Però almeno metti in gioco te, e ciò che sei tu.
Poi de gustibus, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il grassetto non lo capisco: hai sempre detto che chi tradisce è perché non si vuole separare. Se non ti separi, una coppia comunque esiste
> 
> D'accordo sul discorso (che io prima non ampliato: non solo i fatti che consideriamo "intimi" possono differire, ma anche il "come" vengono detti, percepiti, ecc. Se io dico "Pincopallino ha spanato la vite, quando lo vedo lo uccido!", facendoci una risata sopra, è diverso dal dire "Pincopallino non è capace nemmeno di non spanare una vite, è un fallito!". Hai sempre spanato una vite, ma a me la differenza è chiara. detto ciò, il fatto che tu abbia spanato una vite non è, in sé, particolarmente intimo (a meno che tu abbia messo come obiettivo, nella tua vita, di non spanare mai una vite  ).
> Ovviamente ognuno ha la sua sensibilità. però non penso che saresti stato contento se il te di prima avesse scoperto che non solo tua moglie ti tradiva, ma che la parola più gentile a te rivolta con l'amante fosse stata "cornutone". Oppure ancora che tu avessi confidato a tua moglie una parte di te che non volevi assolutamente far sapere in giro, e lei la avesse spiattellata non a uno qualunque (fatto in sé già brutto) ma proprio all'uomo con cui ti metteva le corna. Poi d'accordo con te che certi fatti che possono urtare la mia sensibilità, possano benissimo non urtare la tua, ma.... non di meno, un distinguo ci dovrebbe essere per tutti, al limite cambiano gli esempi, sulla base dei propri valori, della propria sensibilità, della propria morale, del proprio stato d'animo. In generale credo che è meglio essere "intimi" parlando di sé  Non che quello non faccia male, una volta scoperto il tradimento (sapere che la persona di cui credi di essere il confidente, in realtà, arrivava a discorsi molto profondi con l'amante, non è sempre digeribilissimo). Però almeno metti in gioco te, e ciò che sei tu.
> Poi de gustibus, ci mancherebbe


Si, una coppia di fatto, come si suol dire. Chi tradisce perché tradisce se non per rimanere sposato? Tu quando hai voluto separarti ti sei separata o ti sei fatta un amante? La persona che frequenti ora, seppur non sposato, la tradisce ma ci resta assieme giusto? Quindi non la vuole lasciare. Essere coppia è ben diverso dal condividere un tetto o attività. Il nascondersi cose a mio avviso sfascia la coppia, da qui il mio discorso, chi fa corna ha già sfasciato la sua coppia. Non che non là si possa ricostruire neh, il mio ne è un esempio. Ma stato così convinto di voler rimanere con mia moglie come da qualche anno a questa parte. Basta parlarsi ed avere voglia di farlo, senza sovrastrutture o paroloni. 
Tornando al discorso iniziale, condivido con te ci siano modi diversi di dire le cose, tu però hai aggiunto epiteti al discorso di base iniziale fatto da warlock, ove scrive che si sente irriso dall’amante di sua moglie perché lo stesso gli dice che tra le altre cose (le corna) non si è nemmeno accorto di cose di suo figlio. 
Ora, più che regolare le cose con l’amante, a mio avviso dovrebbe regolarsi con se stesso e chiedersi per quale motivo sua moglie si è confidata con l’amante al posto del marito su cose che dovrebbero riguardare solo la famiglia. 
E qui si ritorna al concetto di coppia, quando manca ci si appoggia in un’altra coppia, quella fedifraga.
Numerosi casi lo dimostrano.
Dal mio personale punto di vista che è anche l’unico messo in atto, non riesco ad essere amante se non sono anche un buon amico. 
Ma si sa che a me piace mischiare.


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si, una coppia di fatto, come si suol dire. Chi tradisce perché tradisce se non per rimanere sposato? Tu quando hai voluto separarti ti sei separata o ti sei fatta un amante? La persona che frequenti ora, seppur non sposato, la tradisce ma ci resta assieme giusto? Quindi non la vuole lasciare. Essere coppia è ben diverso dal condividere un tetto o attività. Il nascondersi cose a mio avviso sfascia la coppia, da qui il mio discorso, chi fa corna ha già sfasciato la sua coppia. Non che non là si possa ricostruire neh, il mio ne è un esempio. Ma stato così convinto di voler rimanere con mia moglie come da qualche anno a questa parte. Basta parlarsi ed avere voglia di farlo, senza sovrastrutture o paroloni.
> Tornando al discorso iniziale, condivido con te ci siano modi diversi di dire le cose, tu però hai aggiunto epiteti al discorso di base iniziale fatto da warlock, ove scrive che si sente irriso dall’amante di sua moglie perché lo stesso gli dice che tra le altre cose (le corna) non si è nemmeno accorto di cose di suo figlio.
> Ora,* più che regolare le cose con l’amante, a mio avviso dovrebbe regolarsi con se stesso e chiedersi per quale motivo sua moglie si è confidata con l’amante al posto del marito su cose che dovrebbero riguardare solo la famiglia*.
> E qui si ritorna al concetto di coppia, quando manca ci si appoggia in un’altra coppia, quella fedifraga.
> ...


Gli epiteti erano per rendere più chiaro il concetto della mancanza di rispetto 
Non intendevo "regolare i conti con l'amante" (alla fine è evidente che non è lui/lei il problema della coppia ufficiale), né parlare di casi limite (come poteva essere il mio ante separazione), ma semplicemente di un'altra cosa. Se io e te andiamo d'accordo, tra alti e bassi, ma come tante coppie, e tu mi metti le corna, io non lo so da subito, ma ad un certo punto lo scopro, e scopro per giunta che non ti sei limitato a mettermi le corna, ma che hai spiattellato tutto quello che sai di me, in intimità, alla tua amante, permetti che mi incazzo di più rispetto a che se venissi a sapere che hai "soltanto" frequentato un'altra a mia insaputa? Perché nella tua relazione con l'altra ci hai messo dentro ME. E.... sicuramente due domande sul nostro dialogo me le farei, ma non è detto proprio che arriverei poi a fustigarmi per averti impedito il dialogo con me. Ovviamente proverei in tutto ciò ad essere obiettiva, ma se tu ti mostrassi con me un marito soddisfatto.... capisci che non solo pioverei giù dal però, ma sentirei anche la mia vita data in pasto a colei che ti scopi. E' questo il discrimine, l'aggiunta, l'aggravante, chiamala come vuoi  Ovviamente per "vita data in pasto" non intendo la marca delle tisane che uso.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Gli epiteti erano per rendere più chiaro il concetto della mancanza di rispetto
> Non intendevo "regolare i conti con l'amante" (alla fine è evidente che non è lui/lei il problema della coppia ufficiale), né parlare di casi limite (come poteva essere il mio ante separazione), ma semplicemente di un'altra cosa. Se io e te andiamo d'accordo, tra alti e bassi, ma come tante coppie, e tu mi metti le corna, io non lo so da subito, ma ad un certo punto lo scopro, e scopro per giunta che non ti sei limitato a mettermi le corna, ma che hai spiattellato tutto quello che sai di me, in intimità, alla tua amante, permetti che mi incazzo di più rispetto a che se venissi a sapere che hai "soltanto" frequentato un'altra a mia insaputa? Perché nella tua relazione con l'altra ci hai messo dentro ME. E.... sicuramente due domande sul nostro dialogo me le farei, ma non è detto proprio che arriverei poi a fustigarmi per averti impedito il dialogo con me. Ovviamente proverei in tutto ciò ad essere obiettiva, ma se tu ti mostrassi con me un marito soddisfatto.... capisci che non solo pioverei giù dal però, ma sentirei anche la mia vita data in pasto a colei che ti scopi. E' questo il discrimine, l'aggiunta, l'aggravante, chiamala come vuoi  Ovviamente per "vita data in pasto" non intendo la marca delle tisane che uso.


Ma è evidente.
Solo che non vuole essere riconosciuto.


----------



## Foglia (10 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è evidente.
> Solo che non vuole essere riconosciuto.


Io capisco una cosa.
Che, se all'epoca della mia separazione, avessi avuto un amante, molto probabilmente avrei coinvolto il mio ex. Ma ero arrabbiata, delusa, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Mica per niente mi sono separata, di dialogo non ce ne era, però era evidente anche a lui. In quel contesto specifico, capisco lo.... sfogo? con l'amante.  Ma siamo ben lontani dalla situazione del tradimento tipico (quello che hai subito anche tu, per intenderci), dove c'è una coppia che si parla, nessuno dei due si lagna per la mancanza di dialogo, cene, cenette, vacanze. Un po' come fa anche il mio amante, che evidentemente si prende un qualcosa in più con me, ma alla fine della fiera è soddisfatto della sua relazione principale.  Credo che la sua situazione sia riassumibile con  "due gusti è meglio di uno" , laddove so benissimo però che io sono la panna montata che ogni tanto ci si concede. Nulla di male per noi, nel senso che è da mo' che mi è chiaro il tipo di rapporto. Se lui venisse da me deridendo la compagna non durerebbe un secondo . Se venisse raccontandomi fatti suoi ultra riservati, mi chiederei che fine possano fare i miei , a maggior ragione che non è il poveretto in fase di separazione che (assai umanamente, questo sì) si sfoga. Ma uno che con la compagna ci sta bene, e semplicemente ogni tanto ama cambiare. Anche (ANCHE) perché (soprattutto prima, ora lei è più presente e diventa più difficile per noi vedersi) aveva un botto di tempo non in comune con lei. Ma lo vedo bene eccome che, se lei è più presente, il nostro tempo si dirada, segno che lui sa bene quale sia la sua priorità 
Ebbene, ci mancherebbe che questa priorità  (da cui è ben lungi dal volersi lasciare!) venisse sputtanata con la donna con la quale, ogni tanto, si concede qualche  "distrazione ". Però cosa violi l'intimità, in effetti, può essere soggettivo, è credo che dipenda dalla conoscenza del partner. Tutti siamo più o meno pudici, più o meno riservati, sui nostri fatti  . Quindi un po' di variabilità c'è, ma dovrebbe essere calibrata in rapporto a ciò che sappiamo dell'altro. Ciò non toglie che certe cose siano intime per loro stessa natura. E che se io ti confido una cosa mia intima, perché la voglio condividere con te, e metti anche che io la condivida VOLONTARIAMENTE con qualcun altro (ma senza farla diventare ovviamente di pubblico dominio), devo poter dare per scontato che tu sia in grado di tenere quella cosa per te. Se poi tu, oltre a mettermi le corna, la vai a dire alla persona con cui mi cornifichi, è chiaro che mi stai consegnando in pasto a chi ti scopi. Capisco però l'umanità di chi lo fa per sfogo  : mi sarebbe capitato di farlo, prima della separazione, perché il mio problema ERA.... l'intero rapporto con lui. Ma se avessi un marito con il quale parlo, vado d'accordo, e ogni tanto mi concedessi "il dolcetto ", e lui  scoprisse solo per il tramite dell'amante che in realtà non lo sopporto, beh.... mettendomi dall'altra parte, non saprei nemmeno cosa sarebbe più grave. Se qualche scopata extra e un bel rapporto tenuto nascosto, oppure che un matrimonio che ritenevo riuscito sia stato (per lo meno) dipinto come una schifezza, alla peggio vissuto come tale senza dirlo.
Comunque.... ho sperimentato anche il senso più completo di estraniazione davanti a chi, proprio, aveva eliminato la presenza del coniuge DAVANTI A SÉ.  Con discorsi non certo intimi, eh, del tipo VADO al supermercato, VADO  a prendere il figlio, SONO nel tal posto in vacanza.... eccetera. Anche quello, completamente innaturale  , non credo che nel presentarti in quella che è la tua vita, preservare l'intimità altrui, consista nel non nominare mai una persona come fosse Voldemort!  Che anzi, chi sta dall'altra parte magari può trarne conclusioni, credo anche spesso assai fuorvianti


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io capisco una cosa.
> Che, se all'epoca della mia separazione, avessi avuto un amante, molto probabilmente avrei coinvolto il mio ex. Ma ero arrabbiata, delusa, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Mica per niente mi sono separata, di dialogo non ce ne era, però era evidente anche a lui. In quel contesto specifico, capisco lo.... sfogo? con l'amante.  Ma siamo ben lontani dalla situazione del tradimento tipico (quello che hai subito anche tu, per intenderci), dove c'è una coppia che si parla, nessuno dei due si lagna per la mancanza di dialogo, cene, cenette, vacanze. Un po' come fa anche il mio amante, che evidentemente si prende un qualcosa in più con me, ma alla fine della fiera è soddisfatto della sua relazione principale.  Credo che la sua situazione sia riassumibile con  "due gusti è meglio di uno" , laddove so benissimo però che io sono la panna montata che ogni tanto ci si concede. Nulla di male per noi, nel senso che è da mo' che mi è chiaro il tipo di rapporto. Se lui venisse da me deridendo la compagna non durerebbe un secondo . Se venisse raccontandomi fatti suoi ultra riservati, mi chiederei che fine possano fare i miei , a maggior ragione che non è il poveretto in fase di separazione che (assai umanamente, questo sì) si sfoga. Ma uno che con la compagna ci sta bene, e semplicemente ogni tanto ama cambiare. Anche (ANCHE) perché (soprattutto prima, ora lei è più presente e diventa più difficile per noi vedersi) aveva un botto di tempo non in comune con lei. Ma lo vedo bene eccome che, se lei è più presente, il nostro tempo si dirada, segno che lui sa bene quale sia la sua priorità
> Ebbene, ci mancherebbe che questa priorità  (da cui è ben lungi dal volersi lasciare!) venisse sputtanata con la donna con la quale, ogni tanto, si concede qualche  "distrazione ". Però cosa violi l'intimità, in effetti, può essere soggettivo, è credo che dipenda dalla conoscenza del partner. Tutti siamo più o meno pudici, più o meno riservati, sui nostri fatti  . Quindi un po' di variabilità c'è, ma dovrebbe essere calibrata in rapporto a ciò che sappiamo dell'altro. Ciò non toglie che certe cose siano intime per loro stessa natura. E che se io ti confido una cosa mia intima, perché la voglio condividere con te, e metti anche che io la condivida VOLONTARIAMENTE con qualcun altro (ma senza farla diventare ovviamente di pubblico dominio), devo poter dare per scontato che tu sia in grado di tenere quella cosa per te. Se poi tu, oltre a mettermi le corna, la vai a dire alla persona con cui mi cornifichi, è chiaro che mi stai consegnando in pasto a chi ti scopi. Capisco però l'umanità di chi lo fa per sfogo  : mi sarebbe capitato di farlo, prima della separazione, perché il mio problema ERA.... l'intero rapporto con lui. Ma se avessi un marito con il quale parlo, vado d'accordo, e ogni tanto mi concedessi "il dolcetto ", e lui  scoprisse solo per il tramite dell'amante che in realtà non lo sopporto, beh.... mettendomi dall'altra parte, non saprei nemmeno cosa sarebbe più grave. Se qualche scopata extra e un bel rapporto tenuto nascosto, oppure che un matrimonio che ritenevo riuscito sia stato (per lo meno) dipinto come una schifezza, alla peggio vissuto come tale senza dirlo.
> Comunque.... ho sperimentato anche il senso più completo di estraniazione davanti a chi, proprio, aveva eliminato la presenza del coniuge DAVANTI A SÉ.  Con discorsi non certo intimi, eh, del tipo VADO al supermercato, VADO  a prendere il figlio, SONO nel tal posto in vacanza.... eccetera. Anche quello, completamente innaturale  , non credo che nel presentarti in quella che è la tua vita, preservare l'intimità altrui, consista nel non nominare mai una persona come fosse Voldemort!  Che anzi, chi sta dall'altra parte magari può trarne conclusioni, credo anche spesso assai fuorvianti


Ma io comprendo tutto.
Quello che mi lascia perplessa è l’ostinazione di chi vive queste situazioni di negare i significati e le conseguenze.
Le conseguenze del tradimento non esistono solo se il tradimento viene attuato in modo sgangherato e viene scoperto.
Vivere un rapporto collaterale porta a comunicare non solo cose intime dell’altro e di sé, ma a creare una nuova intimità che diventa alternativa e concorrenziale. Infatti questo thread è iniziato lamentando i ritmi di vita che lasciano poco tempo per il dialogo di coppia e poi ...ci si aggiunge il tempo con l’amante che diventa colui con cui sì che c’è attenzione e dialogo e che addirittura offre uno sguardo utile per gestire la famiglia.
L'amante diventa la pietra di paragone per definire farlocco l’oro della coppia. Ma non solo! Viene proprio usato/a per potersi allontanare emotivamente dal coniuge e definirlo inefficiente su più piani.
Certo che l’amante è tale perché ci si va a letto e tutto inizia lì, ma si fa di tutto per aumentare il peso di questa intesa.
Così poi la vita sentimentale, emotiva e anche intellettuale è fuori casa e paradossalmente si fa per sentirsi meno in colpa.


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Tu vieni beccata, io, marito ti faccio il culo e poi vado dall'amante a capire come stanno le cose: *il tizio mi irride dicendo che non cago mia moglie tanto da non sapere neanche che nostro figlio va male a scuola.*
> A questo punto, cornuto e mazziato metto in riga l'amante che invece di starsene al suo posto mi ha irriso, poi torno a casa e tu non ti dovresti meravigliare se il colluttorio sa di acido muriatico.
> Ti basta come pericolosità?
> ...


Per esperienza gli amanti si scusano e cercano di defilarsi il più possibile.
Se uno reagisce così vuole lo scontro.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Effettivamente se si mettono a bisticciare per ste robe valgono poco entrambi.
> Amore, va bene farmi le corna, ma anche raccontargli che nostro figlio va male a scuola quello non lo tollero! E che caz! Dai un po’ di contegno, va bene dargli il culo e farti venire ovunque, ma perché dovevi dirgli che ho spannato la vite dell’antina del pensile sopra il lavandino??!! Questo non lo tollero. Troia!
> E son problemi.


Secondo me queste sono discussioni di lana caprina.
Il fatto di PARLARE con l'amante come fosse un amico intimo, ha un solo significato:
che il traditore con l'amante ci sta bene.
Che ha intimità con lui.
Che si fida.
Che, insomma, la sua relazione con l'amante è di valore.
Alla fine quella che prevale da un lato è l'amarezza di constatare di avere un coniuge che non ci mette più al centro della sua vita, dall'altro un po' di invidia per chi, diciamolo, sembra suscitare più interesse di noi.
Perché alla fine, quello che si percepisce, non è tanto il fastidio per l'intimità violata, ma la constatazione del proprio disvalore nella coppia.



Foglia ha detto:


> Io questo tuo discorso almeno in parte lo capisco.  Ed è la differenza che corre tra il dire "con mio marito ci scopo", e il dire "ieri l'ho fatto con mio marito: eccheppalle, soffre di eiaculazione precoce"
> Forse così è ancora più chiaro
> Analogamente dicevo che non vedo nulla di male a raccontare all'amante cose che riguardano mio figlio  (robe tipo "ha preso una nota, lo lancerei giù dalla finestra!"), ma - se io non fossi single a maggior ragione  - eviterei di farlo diventare il consulente della mia vita familiare


Io mi sono sentito raccontare da amiche (non amanti) particolari molto intimi della vita sessuale degli ex.
Bisogna mettere in conto che qualsiasi cosa svelata a chiunque non è più un segreto...


----------



## omicron (10 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me queste sono discussioni di lana caprina.
> Il fatto di PARLARE con l'amante come fosse un amico intimo, ha un solo significato:
> che il traditore con l'amante ci sta bene.
> Che ha intimità con lui.
> ...


mi pare banale che  ci sia intimità, che si stia bene e che ci si fidi quando si ha una relazione,  se c'è un matrimonio che non si vuole mandare all'aria cercare qualcuno del quale fidarsi mi pare il minimo




danny ha detto:


> Io mi sono sentito raccontare da amiche (non amanti) particolari molto intimi della vita sessuale degli ex.
> Bisogna mettere in conto che qualsiasi cosa svelata a chiunque non è più un segreto...


anche io so cose che potrebbero rovinare un po' di gente


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Essere coppia è ben diverso dal condividere un tetto o attività. Il nascondersi cose a mio avviso sfascia la coppia, da qui il mio discorso, chi fa corna ha già sfasciato la sua coppia. Non che non là si possa ricostruire neh, il mio ne è un esempio.


Sintesi perfetta.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me queste sono discussioni di lana caprina.
> Il fatto di PARLARE con l'amante come fosse un amico intimo, ha un solo significato:
> che il traditore con l'amante ci sta bene.
> Che ha intimità con lui.
> ...


giusto! 
vedere che il nostro partner si sia ritagliato uno spazio in cui “stare bene” che prescinde da noi, fa sentire tagliati fuori da qualcosa che si reputa per diritto acquisito solo nostro.
ma che di fatto non è più o forse mai stato.
e così si tirano fuori i discorsi sull’intimita‘ violata per non dire che si sta rosicando.


----------



## ivanl (10 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anche io so cose che potrebbero rovinare un po' di gente


Hilary, amore mio, sei tu?


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> giusto!
> *vedere che il nostro partner si sia ritagliato uno spazio in cui “stare bene” che prescinde da noi*, *fa sentire tagliati fuori da qualcosa che si reputa per diritto acquisito solo nostro.*
> ma che di fatto non è più o forse mai stato.
> e così si tirano fuori i discorsi sull’intimita‘ violata per non dire che si sta rosicando.


E' così.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me queste sono discussioni di lana caprina.
> Il fatto di PARLARE con l'amante come fosse un amico intimo, ha un solo significato:
> che il traditore con l'amante ci sta bene.
> Che ha intimità con lui.
> ...


Ma il disvalore è appunto una deduzione per la constatazione della intimità dell’altra relazione.
Possibile. Ma è sconcertante che si possa affermare che è tutto normale e che creare un rapporto di quel tipo è segno di “profondità” nelle relazioni e non è segnò di svalutazione del coniuge.


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il disvalore è appunto una deduzione per la constatazione della intimità dell’altra relazione.
> Possibile. Ma è sconcertante che si possa affermare che è tutto normale e che creare un rapporto di quel tipo è segno di “profondità” nelle relazioni e non è segnò di svalutazione del coniuge.


A me sembra una discussione sull'ovvio.
Non è che se scopo con un'altra metto mia moglie sul podio.
Neanche più do valore al legame che ho instaurato con lei.
Do valore a me stesso, principalmente.
E in questo me stesso c'è tutto quello che ruota attorno a me.
Il mio cazzo, il mio cuore, la mia vita.
Ovvero tutta l'intimità che mi rappresenta.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A me sembra una discussione sull'ovvio.
> Non è che se scopo con un'altra metto mia moglie sul podio.
> Neanche più do valore al legame che ho instaurato con lei.
> Do valore a me stesso, principalmente.
> ...


Certo che è ovvio.
Il problema è che è stato negato.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Va beh, ci rinuncio.
> io ripeto mi accanisco solo con loro perchè solo loro affermano di parlare dei propri cari con l'amante e non capiscono che quello che fanno o hanno fatto (nel caso di Circe che non ha più l'amante) è sbagliato nei loro confronti.


Vabbè dai.. ormai ne hanno parlato, amen 

Vorrà dire che l'amante sa che il marito bestemmia come una scimmia quando trova i calzini riposti nel cassetto delle camicie , pazienza dai.

L'importante alla fine per l'amante, è di averle trombate, dico bene?


----------



## Koala (10 Ottobre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vabbè dai.. ormai ne hanno parlato, amen
> 
> Vorrà dire che l'amante sa che il marito bestemmia come una scimmia quando trova i calzini riposti nel cassetto delle camicie , pazienza dai.
> 
> L'importante alla fine per l'amante, è di averle trombate, dico bene?


Dici il giusto


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Io mi sentirei umiliato se la moglie, oltre a tradirmi, raccontasse i fatti di famiglia all'amante.
> La trovo una mancanza di rispetto in più come se non avesse voglia di tenere separate le due relazioni.
> Per me sarebbe un'aggravante. Meglio così?
> Prendendo l'esempio di Foglia:
> _La differenza è la stessa visibile tra il rubare in casa di uno mentre non c'è, facendo comunque il minor danno possibile, e rubargli in casa con lui presente, magari mezzo spaventato, e per giunta spaccargli deliberatamente casa. Non che il primo esempio di furto sia da applausi, eh, ma il secondo è peggio._


Ma guarda che il discorso che fai è chiarissimo,  ma lo.hai capito che c'è chi non ci arriva?

L'esempio del film citato da @Brunetta  è lampante, unfaithful   ma molti mica ci hanno capito una sega del perché il marito (ben conscio di essere cornuto come un cervo) era rimasto relativamente calmo a parlare con l'amante della moglie, ma quando ha visto la "loro" palla (di lui e della moglie)  appoggiata in quella casa, ha perso il lume e ha ucciso l'amante

Per loro lo ha ucciso perché gliela aveva trombata e ha usato quella palla perché gli tornava comodo così

Guarda che di gente che non ci capisce una sega del mondo in cui vive, è pieno il mondo
Rassegnati


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che il discorso che fai è chiarissimo,  ma lo.hai capito che c'è chi non ci arriva?
> 
> L'esempio del film citato da @Brunetta  è lampante, unfaithful   ma molti mica ci hanno capito una sega del perché il marito (ben conscio di essere cornuto come un cervo) era rimasto relativamente calmo a parlare con l'amante della moglie, ma quando ha visto la "loro" palla (di lui e della moglie)  appoggiata in quella casa, ha perso il lume e ha ucciso l'amante
> 
> ...


Io ho capito che difficilmente sarei stata capita verso i 9/10 anni, parlando con le altre bambine.
Me ne sono fatta una ragione.
Però ci sono film che sono fatti per un pubblico vasto e che usano simboli semplici. Ma non vengono capiti.
Quelli che ho citato hanno usato una simbologia comprensibile.
Non credo che non sia capito, solo non si accetta di avere fatto una cosa così brutta.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho capito che difficilmente sarei stata capita verso i 9/10 anni, parlando con le altre bambine.
> Me ne sono fatta una ragione.
> Però ci sono film che sono fatti per un pubblico vasto e che usano simboli semplici. Ma non vengono capiti.
> Quelli che ho citato hanno usato una simbologia comprensibile.
> Non credo che non sia capito, solo non si accetta di avere fatto una cosa così brutta.


Io comincio seriamente a pensare che invece c'è chi proprio non capisce

Ma non per colpa o mancanza di intelligenza o altro, ma proprio perché non è tarato a quel livello percettivo.

Non ci arriva

"Alla fine è una palla di vetro oh.. eccheppalle, qui si è trombato eh? E si guarda la palla di vetro? Guardiamo le trombate!"

Mancano proprio gli strumenti interni per decodificare, semplicemente non ci sono.

Eppure sembra così semplice per chi afferra,  che alla fine il tuo corpo è tuo e resta tuo, malgrado le promesse genuflesse, i giuramenti, le parole d'onore..
Il tuo corpo è roba tua, nonostante tutto

Ma la palla di vetro no, fa parte del NOSTRO patrimonio affettivo, di un ricordo, di un momento difficile,.. e.. nonostante tu attualmente magari mi stia perfino sul cazzo, nonostante mi venga da vomitare quando ti avvicini a me.. quella palla è  e sarà sempre "roba nostra "
Sempre

Ma chi non possiede gli strumenti , alla fin fine vede la palla di vetro, e basta..
Non ci arriva proprio,  secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io comincio seriamente a pensare che invece c'è chi proprio non capisce
> 
> Ma non per colpa o mancanza di intelligenza o altro, ma proprio perché non è tarato a quel livello percettivo.
> 
> ...


Forse ci sono persone che hanno una gelosia fisica o che realmente non riescono ad avere una relazione intima.


----------



## ologramma (11 Ottobre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io comincio seriamente a pensare che invece c'è chi proprio non capisce
> 
> Ma non per colpa o mancanza di intelligenza o altro, ma proprio perché non è tarato a quel livello percettivo.
> 
> ...


Scorpiocino , sarà na palla de vetro ma è un simbolo ,ricordi che tiritera si è fatto qui solo per dire che il talamo nunziale è sacro e non bisogna sporcarlo con l'amante ,allora anche il letto coniugale è un solito letto idoneo  per scopare ?


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un sunto di 5 righe non si può avere? Che dica le stesse cose ovviamente.   Massimo 6. Diversamente non leggo.
> 
> No, mi spiace





Pincopallino ha detto:


> Effettivamente se si mettono a bisticciare per ste robe valgono poco entrambi.
> Amore, va bene farmi le corna, ma anche raccontargli che nostro figlio va male a scuola quello non lo tollero! E che caz! Dai un po’ di contegno, va bene dargli il culo e farti venire ovunque, ma perché dovevi dirgli che ho spannato la vite dell’antina del pensile sopra il lavandino??!! Questo non lo tollero. Troia!
> E son problemi.


Non è questione di ste robe. 
Se bisticciassero per me li sfanculo al volo per il semplice motivo che IO non sono un territorio da contendersi. 
E se litigano per me, significa semplicemente che ai loro occhi sono terra di contesa. 
Già dato a riguardo in famiglia da bambina. Fanculo.   

G. mi conosce per quello che gli ho mostrato io di me.
Se non ha cura di quello che io gli consegno di me, non mi serve che scopi in giro per sfancularlo al volo.

A quel punto, meglio che scopi e molto.
Almeno si fa sfanculare dopo aver goduto 

Lui farebbe lo stesso con me.

E mi va più che bene così.

Questa, per me, è sempre stata una condizione essenziale.
E al minimo intoppo a riguardo, ho sfanculato senza il minimo problema. E soprattutto senza neanche voltarmi indietro.

Una scopata, o più di una, ne possiamo parlare.
Se non hai Cura, non sei degno di me.

Per me è facilissimo.

Se ti devo spiegare di cosa aver Cura, non te lo spiego e ti sfanculo.
Non sei degno di me.

E non ci sono problemi


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> G. mi conosce per quello che gli ho mostrato io di me.
> Se non ha cura di quello che io gli consegno di me, non mi serve che scopi in giro per sfancularlo al volo.
> A quel punto, meglio che scopi e molto.
> Almeno si fa sfanculare dopo aver goduto
> ...


questa a differenza dell’altra e’ più corta quindi l’ho letta.
ma io e te mica dobbiamo esserci reciprocamente degni.
non si scopa mica tra di noi.
e nemmeno ci si masturba vicini.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> questa a differenza dell’altra e’ più corta quindi l’ho letta.
> ma io e te mica dobbiamo esserci reciprocamente degni.
> non si scopa mica tra di noi.
> e nemmeno ci si masturba vicini.


Io e te no.

Ma io facevo riferimento a me e te.
EDIT: MINCHIA; MANCAVA UN NON!!!!!!!

Io facevo riferimento a quello che avevi scritto....non parlavi di me e te, vero??

Io non chiamo amore neanche il gatto!!

Masturbarsi vicini è una delle più belle pratiche si possa fare in coppia!!


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io e te no.
> Ma io facevo riferimento a me e te.
> Io facevo riferimento a quello che avevi scritto....non parlavi di me e te, vero??
> Io non chiamo amore neanche il gatto!!


no io parlavo di me e delle donne con cui sono solito accoppiarmi. 
poi quando ho letto che mi volevi sfanculare, sono andato sul foglio Excel a vedere se eri in lista o no e non trovandoti mi son detto, ma perché mi deve sfanculare? Di solito son quelle in lista che lo fanno.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> no io parlavo di me e delle donne con cui sono solito accoppiarmi.
> poi quando ho letto che mi volevi sfanculare, sono andato sul foglio Excel a vedere se eri in lista o no e non trovandoti mi son detto, ma perché mi deve sfanculare? Di solito son quelle in lista che lo fanno.


Minchia...pinco....non anche tu ti prego!!!!

Era un tu generico. Mica mi rivolgevo a te. 

Dimmi che mi stai perculando...


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia...pinco....non anche tu ti prego!!!!
> 
> Era un tu generico. Mica mi rivolgevo a te.
> 
> Dimmi che mi stai perculando...


Non si può mai sapere…..


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non si può mai sapere…..



Allora faccio che mi perculi dai.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Scorpiocino , sarà na palla de vetro ma è un simbolo ,ricordi che tiritera si è fatto qui solo per dire che il talamo nunziale è sacro e non bisogna sporcarlo con l'amante ,allora anche il letto coniugale è un solito letto idoneo  per scopare ?


Il paragone del letto regge

Ma appunto.. ci sono persone che, nei panni del tradito, preferiscono 657 volte nel letto coniugale il petting spinto ma SENZA penetrazione, che 1 volta in un letto di albergo ma CON penetrazione

Ìl letto.. vabbè.. quante segate..
l'importante è che non ci sia stata penetrazione.. addirittura ìl coniuge delle 657 volte potrebbe prendersi un encomio per aver stoicamente resistito a un evidente desiderio

Ci sono cervelli fatti a modo loro


----------



## ologramma (11 Ottobre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il paragone del letto regge
> 
> Ma appunto.. ci sono persone che, nei panni del tradito, preferiscono 657 volte nel letto coniugale il petting spinto ma SENZA penetrazione, che 1 volta in un letto di albergo ma CON penetrazione
> 
> ...


Sto fatto della penetrazione mi sembra una baggianata ,perché anche senza ,ma con petting  spinto  è sempre tradimento quindi niente scuse ,il letto coniugale è tabù.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il paragone del letto regge
> 
> Ma appunto.. ci sono persone che, nei panni del tradito, preferiscono 657 volte nel letto coniugale il petting spinto ma SENZA penetrazione, che 1 volta in un letto di albergo ma CON penetrazione
> 
> ...


Io non so se considerare  peggio il tradimento, se anale o vaginale.

Almeno, se é anale con profilattico, é praticamente impossibile procreare.

Anche per me é comunque sempre già tradimento, una volta che lecchi/ti fai leccare tette, pene, culo ecc... 

Se per dire avessi prova di aver avuto corna con petting, ed io rispondo con penetrazione, o viceversa tradimento con penetrazione, ed io con petting, credo che sarebbe pari.

Voglio dire, già leccare le tette ad una é sesso: gli stimoli punti erogeni.

Il problema della penetrazione é di non rischiare di riprodursi.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io non so se considerare  peggio il tradimento, se anale o vaginale.


È ùna cosa alla quale penso molto spesso anche io, senza riuscire a trovare risposta

Come cantava Battisti "lo capiremo solo vivendo"


----------



## Vera (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io non so se considerare  peggio il tradimento, se anale o vaginale.
> 
> Almeno, se é anale con profilattico, é praticamente impossibile procreare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io non so se considerare  peggio il tradimento, se anale o vaginale.
> 
> Almeno, se é anale con profilattico, é praticamente impossibile procreare.
> 
> ...


E’ così bello e intenso figliare con l’amante invece. Parlo per esperienza naturalmente.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E’ così bello e intenso figliare con l’amante invece. Parlo per esperienza naturalmente.


Ah si? Per me sarebbe un casino...vabbé che nemmeno mi sono disturbato a mettere la lingua nella donna d'altri.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> View attachment 10604


Bellina, é tua figlia con un amante?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ah si? Per me sarebbe un casino...vabbé che nemmeno mi sono disturbato a mettere la lingua nella donna d'altri.


Che poi la donna d’altri mica esiste. Che c’è un diritto di proprietà sulle femmine?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2022)

Per me alla sera qualcuno esagera con l’amaro.
Non che di giorno siano tutti lucidi.


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che poi la donna d’altri mica esiste. Che c’è un diritto di proprietà sulle femmine?


Ho citato uno dei 10 comandamenti


----------



## Varlam (12 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ho citato uno dei 10 comandamenti


Noto manifesto di emancipazione


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Noto manifesto di emancipazione


È Battisti/Mogol:

"10 comandamenti per me, posson bastare"


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho un lato Lesbo..ma mi piacciono le tette grandi e le donne in carne.


Anche a me!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Anche a me!


Allora ce le dividiamo


----------



## Nonècomecredi (17 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora ce le dividiamo


abbiamo qualcosa in comune! Ti voglio vedere all'opera davanti ad un bel paio di tette!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> abbiamo qualcosa in comune! Ti voglio vedere all'opera davanti ad un bel paio di tette!


Ok


----------



## CIRCE74 (17 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora ce le dividiamo


Prima chiedi a @Angie17 se è d'accordo


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Noto manifesto di emancipazione


sì lo è


----------



## Angie17 (18 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora ce le dividiamo





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Prima chiedi a @Angie17 se è d'accordo


Sì sì... io con voi so' sempre d'accordo


----------

